# [Official] OCN's Team GREEN vs. Team RED (GK110 vs. HAWAII)



## szeged

getting ready, new titan arriving today, 290x soon.


----------



## mboner1

Nice work Alatar, should be interesting to say the least


----------



## AJR1775

*Grabs popcorn


----------



## Alatar

I'll be off for a few hours in a couple of minutes so I'll start properly updating after that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> getting ready, new titan arriving today, 290x soon.


Waiting for the early results








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Nice work Alatar, should be interesting to say the least


tyvm. And yes ought to be interesting.


----------



## SoloCamo

My 290x should be here Friday - though I'm only posting for reference for other amd cpu owners as my 8350 will probably keep me back quite a bit from anywhere near the top


----------



## selk22

Cool subbed.. I have my sapphire 290x arriving in two shipping days.. Water blocks and Rads coming later next month. I will use it on air for a bit here


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> My 290x should be here Friday - though I'm only posting for reference for other amd cpu owners as my 8350 will probably keep me back quite a bit from anywhere near the top


It's fine. I can always add an AMD CPU section, spoiler or something to the OP to give FX owners a place of their own.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's fine. I can always add an AMD CPU section, spoiler or something to the OP to give FX owners a place of their own.


nice idea, i have a 8350 i wanna bench on but it would get lost down below in the other top 30 threads lol


----------



## maarten12100

Wanna see what voltage control willdo.
On a side not a die consumes less when it is running colder as leakage is then higher how much does this card consume while being well cooled under load.
I figure it being so much less


----------



## Aparition

subbed! I'll play!
Do we need to normalize CPU and Memory clocks?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> subbed! I'll play!
> Do we need to normalize CPU and Memory clocks?


Nah, that would be borderline too complicated. For synthetic benches (3dmark) we'll just use graphics scores instead of the normal overall scores. Everywhere else the highest scores that'll eventually get here should all be made with a fast enough CPU that it wont bottleneck. Besides, participation would probably go way down if everyone always needed to re-OC their CPU to post benches...

And there aren't really canned benches of games where the cores of say expensive X79 procs would really help.

But obviously since I'll be listing raw data for different bench runs everyone who looks at the info can make a conclusion of their own.


----------



## selk22

Yeah I kind of am excited to see the varying performance across different CPU's

Maybe it will inspire me to take this 3930k past 4.6.. Right now the volts are just to good though


----------



## theilya

should have my 290x either tomorrow or saturday


----------



## RobotDevil666

Cool ! I'd be more than happy to pitch my 780SLI vs 290x CF .......


----------



## The EX1

I would love to see graphs that compare the average firestrike scores for the cards. Can we start posting graphics scores?


----------



## jamaican voodoo

i cant wait to see this my money is on the 290x owning


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> i cant wait to see this my money is on the 290x owning


Nope







I think the 290x is already at its OC limit.


----------



## szeged

not to its limit, but close to it on reference cooling. most review places are getting anywhere from 1050 to 1150 on the core with reference cooling.

EK has stated they got 1200/1600 on their card with their waterblock on it.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> not to its limit, but close to it on reference cooling. most review places are getting anywhere from 1050 to 1150 on the core with reference cooling.
> 
> EK has stated they got 1200/1600 on their card with their waterblock on it.


iirc they said 1200/1600 was easy with no voltage increase. If true, Hawaii is going to be a monster when OCed.


----------



## szeged

hopefully we get voltage control on these cards soon.


----------



## wholeeo

Hopefully people here get them before the weekend.


----------



## DizZz

How kind of ppd does the r9 290x get?


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> How kind of ppd does the r9 290x get?


I'm interested haha


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> iirc they said 1200/1600 was easy with no voltage increase. If true, Hawaii is going to be a monster when OCed.


How did wizzard make a voltage scaling graph without voltage control?

Isn't uber mode supposed to increase volts, fan curves, tdp limits etc?


----------



## Phelan

Subbed, though I don't have a 290X (yet) or a 780/Titan. Just a "lowly" 7990







.


----------



## coachmark2

My suggestions for categories that matter:

Max stable OC on reference air
Max stable OC on non-reference/aftermarket air
Max stable OC under water
Max OC under LN2

We can check ars/anand/etc for stock benches. I'm wondering how both scale with clockspeeds relative to one another.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How did wizzard make a voltage scaling graph without voltage control?
> 
> Isn't uber mode supposed to increase volts, fan curves, tdp limits etc?


The only thing Uber mode does is make the fan curve more aggressive, maxing out at 55%. Judging from the CCC overdrive panel you simply select max fan speed, temp, and core speed and PowerTune balances them out to maximise performance. The power limit options may also increase voltage, but as always we'll need some OCNers to give their results.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> The only thing Uber mode does is make the fan curve more aggressive, maxing out at 55%. Judging from the CCC overdrive panel you simply select max fan speed, temp, and core speed and PowerTune balances them out to maximise performance. The power limit options may also increase voltage, but as always we'll need some OCNers to give their results.


Quote:


> Voltage Tuning
> 
> It has been a long-known fact that overclocking headroom increases with more operating voltage. Software voltage control has until recently been rare on graphics cards, and most users were not willing to risk their warranty by performing a soldering voltmod, but almost all current cards use voltage control to lower power consumption by throttling voltage in idle and low load.
> 
> In this section, we will increase the GPU operating voltage step by step before recording our maximum possible clock speed. Voltage listed is the value reported by the measurement feature of the voltage controller. We left memory frequency at default for this test.
> 
> In order to avoid PowerTune throttling our card, we adjusted the power limit to +50% and set fan speed to 100%, which makes sure the card does not run into temperature limit. We used the "Uber" BIOS in these tests.
> 
> The following graph shows our sample's overclocking potential. GPU clock is represented by the blue line using the vertical clock scale on the left. The scale starts at the default clock to give a feel for the card's overclocking potential over its base clock. Temperature is plotted in red using the °C scale on the right side of the graph. An additional graph shows full system power draw in orange, measured at the wall socket while running the given voltage, clock, and temperature.


sure sounds like voltage control to me but what do I know...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How did wizzard make a voltage scaling graph without voltage control?
> 
> Isn't uber mode supposed to increase volts, fan curves, tdp limits etc?


Don't know how it did it. What I'm learning is....

New AMD Overdrive enables 290X to increase the temp limit before throttle and raise the fan cap up to 100% from what I've been reading. So the BIOS can be bypassed with customization. When it reaches temp limit it dynamically lowers Core.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> sure sounds like voltage control to me but what do I know...


That's voltage control but still limited to 95C which does not help at all. Once you get the card down to 50s you can get same speed with no additional voltage.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That's voltage control but still limited to 95C which does not help at all. Once you get the card down to 50s you can get same speed with no additional voltage.


But he said the voltage tuning testing was done at 100% fan speed. Surely the card doesn't run at 95C at all times even with 100% fans?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But he said the voltage tuning testing was done at 100% fan speed. Surely the card doesn't run at 95C at all times even with 100% fans?


From the looks of it that's what is happening. Seems like all the R&D went into making some amazing silicon and none into actually being able to cool it.

On the plus side, it means reference+WB is cheaper, and custom is cheaper too... if you wait (yet another







) month.


----------



## fateswarm

No way I would not subscribe to this.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But he said the voltage tuning testing was done at 100% fan speed. Surely the card doesn't run at 95C at all times even with 100% fans?


My understanding of the Hard[OCP] review was that thr fan never actually reaches 100% fan speed even with setting that as the max.


----------



## Blindsay

Count me in, gives my an excuse to see what my classy can really do


----------



## amd655

*290x vs TITAN*


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But he said the voltage tuning testing was done at 100% fan speed. Surely the card doesn't run at 95C at all times even with 100% fans?
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of the Hard[OCP] review was that thr fan never actually reaches 100% fan speed even with setting that as the max.
Click to expand...

This was my understanding:

At boot clocks are stock, temps and fan speeds are low.

Under load temps rise, fan speeds rise slowly to try and compensate.

Once temps hit 93C fan speeds ramp up hugely

If temps still can't be brought under control then core clock is throttled.


----------



## fateswarm

When are the first 'common people' pieces shipped in?


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm definitely in but i wont have all the SR-2 pieces here till at least late next week and her up and running till after Halloween but you boys play nice and i'll be in to clean up the mess.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

It seems no-one increased core voltage except for techpowerup review.

Also, most OC's were done w/o setting fan speed to 100% which probably means that the card reached the clock only @ the beginning of testing, before it got too hot and power tune kicked in lowering the speed. HardOCP seems to be the only ones to do 100% fan-speed runs:



Can really make a difference, in this case ~10%. Can't wait to see some OCN members benches.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> It seems no-one increased core voltage except for techpowerup review.
> 
> Also, most OC's were done w/o setting fan speed to 100% which probably means that the card reached the clock only @ the beginning of testing, before it got too hot and power tune kicked in lowering the speed. HardOCP seems to be the only ones to do 100% fan-speed runs:
> 
> 
> 
> Can really make a difference, in this case ~10%. Can't wait to see some OCN members benches.


Uber mode restricts the fan to 3000rpm and will not increase it any higher. It instead will throttle the card. Genius amd


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Uber mode restricts the fan to 3000rpm and will not increase it any higher. It instead will throttle the card. Genius amd


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhqOKKAq7o

Check that. It obviously can be set to 100% manually (or at least noticeably higher than 55%)


----------



## maarten12100

Alatar what I think should be noted is that:

1200/1600 as long as the core is relatively cold with stock voltage ~1,2/1,3V
Unlocked voltage might make it do a tad more so what we are looking for is between 1200 and 1400MHz as final reference clocks.

I guess we are comparing to softmodded Titan's.

With the 290X being as fast as Titan clock for clock it all rather depends on whether or not it OCs good when kept cold. (Though we know that on average the 290X will gain a bit over Titan due to some of the benches being Mantle enabled(check out AMD's youtube channel they are pushing Mantle game interviews in a extremely rapid pace))


----------



## Forceman

Are you going to post any rules on control panel settings or optimizations? What's allowed there?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Are you going to post any rules on control panel settings or optimizations? What's allowed there?


I am, I just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> My 290x should be here Friday - though I'm only posting for reference for other amd cpu owners as my 8350 will probably keep me back quite a bit from anywhere near the top


Ha, you aren't the only one that will have set-backs


----------



## Alatar

For anyone interested.









Also for the rules I'm thinking hwbot rules minus the use of LOD, tess disable etc. Any suggestions or opinions on that?


----------



## szeged

k ill go ahead and post some scores i guess

i guess we submit our posts like in the valley/3dmark thread?

Szeged --- i7 [email protected] --- gtx titan sli 1189/3754 --- fps 134.4 --- score 5626



and for an in game benchmark

heres metro LL

1920x1080, sli titans at 1137/3254, mild overclock just to test the newest titan.



physX was on for this test, about to run it again without because it wouldnt really be a fair comparison to use physX with the 290x.

this is all on stock bios and stock voltages for now, until i get the 290x in and can test how far it can go on air, then ill block it and hopefully volt mod it, along with the titans.


----------



## Tatakai All

Whatever respect I had for Alatar went out the window with all his whining in the 290x review thread. Let's see some OCN benches and put this to rest, hopefully this will stop his whining or I'll have to eat my words, either way it'll be a welcome conclusion.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Whatever respect I had for Alatar went out the window with all his whining in the 290x review thread. Let's see some OCN benches and put this to rest, hopefully this will stop his whining or I'll have to eat my words, either way it'll be a welcome conclusion.


His "whining" had arguments. Yours, has "he's whining".


----------



## szeged

Lets not turn this highly anticipated thread into another amd vs nvidia thread other than benching results.


----------



## King4x4

Lets do this!

System Specs:
3xInno3D 780s with skynets V3 Bios <3 YOU ROCK DUDE!
[email protected]
[email protected] 10-12-12-31
Win 8.1
Nvidia Drivers: 331.58

I will be doing 3-way SLI and Single card but I will do it at different clocks. 1137mhz - 1254mhz - Max Clock for That test while keeping the rest of the benchs stable.

They will be done on 1080 and If requested I can do also the same tests on 1440 and 7680x1440 (Don't ask 5760x1080... I hate that resolution).

I will complete the set of benchs on Win 8.1 before I will be switching to Windows 7

LETS START!

[email protected]/No Memory Overclock 3-Way SLI

Firestrike
21961
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1475837?

Firestrike Extreme
11942
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1475887?

3dmark 11 P-preset
P26111
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369772?

3dmark 11 X-preset
X13400
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369789?

Unigine Valley (Extreme HD preset)

Unigine Heaven

Bioshock: Infinite built in benchmark Don't have the game so sorry.

Tomb raider built in benchmark

Metro 2033 built in benchmark

Metro LL built in benchmark

[email protected]/3500mhz memory 3-Way SLI

Firestrike
23452
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1476032?

Firestrike Extreme
13311
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1476097?

3dmark 11 P-preset
P27035
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369892?

3dmark 11 X-preset
X14595
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369910?

Unigine Valley (Extreme HD preset)

Unigine Heaven

Bioshock: Infinite built in benchmark Don't have the game so sorry.

Tomb raider built in benchmark

Metro 2033 built in benchmark

Metro LL built in benchmark Don't have the game so sorry.

[email protected] No memory overclock 1x780

Firestrike
9771
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1476161?

Firestrike Extreme
4860
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1476227?

3dmark 11 P-preset
P13313
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7370218?

3dmark 11 X-preset
X5125
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7370247?

Unigine Valley (Extreme HD preset)

Unigine Heaven

Bioshock: Infinite built in benchmark Don't have the game so sorry.

Tomb raider built in benchmark

Metro 2033 built in benchmark

Metro LL built in benchmark Don't have the game so sorry.

[email protected]/3500mhz memory 1x780

Firestrike
10750
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1476252?

Firestrike Extreme
5363
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1476282?

3dmark 11 P-preset
P14266
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7370195?

3dmark 11 X-preset
X5630
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7370027?

Unigine Valley (Extreme HD preset)

Unigine Heaven

Bioshock: Infinite built in benchmark Don't have the game so sorry.

Tomb raider built in benchmark

Metro 2033 built in benchmark

Metro LL built in benchmark Don't have the game so sorry.

TO BE UPDATED


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Once my Black Edition RIVE arrives, I'll be benching like crazy!


----------



## carlhil2

Ahhhhh ish, time to put my new system together and stretch out my Titan, haven't really did any benches since i went to water.......


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Uber mode restricts the fan to 3000rpm and will not increase it any higher. It instead will throttle the card. Genius amd


http://forum.beyond3d.com/showpost.php?p=1797920&postcount=1487
Quote:


> This is pretty much always the temp targets for high end boards, the previous fan controller programming (fan curve table) tends to put them a little lower, but also wondering around in both temps and fan speed. The "fuzzy logic" fan programming, in conjunction with PowerTune, is now explicitly targeting that temp and acoustic level and holding them steady and then keeping the power in check by altering the clocks when we are at the TDP limits.
> 
> TPU had some decent graphs showing this - we will allow the ASIC temp to ramp to its limit first, then the fan will ramp to the limit, then PowerTune will keep the power in check.


----------



## SonDa5

subbed


----------



## Alatar

Starting with some easy FSE:

Actual clocks: 1367/1955MHz
GPU score: 6727



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1476570

volts 1.35v.


----------



## King4x4

Shouldn't we differente them Alatar?

On the 780s it seems that the following holds true:
1137mhz: Easily attainable on nearly all cards.
1202mhz: Gold chips no volt.
1254mhz: Some juice required.
1300mhz+: 1.3v+ required.

To make it more presentable for the general population (Especially those are going to pick cards) is to give them a general overview of performance on clocks.

For example:
Average joe will go for 1137mhz.
Watercooler will go for 1202mhz.
Experianced Watercooler will go for 1254mhz for daily use and 1300mhz+ for Suicide runs.


----------



## Alatar

We should probably wait for some more results first and see after that









When there's a big enough pool of data there's a ton that you can do with it. All sorts of nice graphs and so on. But I don't think we should make all sort of segments right now.


----------



## Aparition

Here is my Firestrike Extreme run I did before work.

Win7 >>> 3770k 4.5 >>> 2133 Mem cas 10 >>> Driver 320.49 > GTX 780 > 1137 core > 6010 mem > ACX Air.
using Precision with 1.187 voltage - stock bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1041212

4893

I'm trying to get 1200 core, extreme kept crashing. I feel I am close though







Probably going to have to get a another bios.


----------



## Alatar

no vdroop bios and 2v GPU tweak for the 290X owners here:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2473
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Here is my Firestrike Extreme run I did before work.
> 
> Win7 >>> 3770k 4.5 >>> 2133 Mem cas 10 >>> Driver 320.49 > GTX 780 > 1137 core > 6010 mem > ACX Air.
> using Precision with 1.187 voltage - stock bios.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1041212
> 
> 4893
> 
> I'm trying to get 1200 core, extreme kept crashing. I feel I am close though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to have to get a another bios.


Your stock BIOS doesn't go over 1.187v? That's pretty odd.

Custom bios would let the card fly though nearly 5K at those clocks is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Aparition

1.187 is what is reported in the precision performance data log.
I have the voltage set at +32 in the voltage controls.


----------



## DimmyK

Firestrike Extreme

EVGA GTX 780 ACX, 1202/3456 @1.200v, Win 7, 2500K @ 4.6

*5357* GPU score



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1477397?


----------



## AlphaC

Please post workstation benchmarks. FAHBench and Specviewperf11 would be interesting


----------



## wholeeo




----------



## Alatar

Waiting for the 290X guys mostly


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> *Grabs popcorn












Oh, you should also have people download this app and have them run it. Have them set their phone on the desk at the rear of the computer.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kr.sira.sound

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sound-meter-noise-dosimeter/id590668153


----------



## King4x4

King4x4---- [email protected] ---- TriSli [email protected]/3600mhz ---- 23901

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1031129

King 4x4 -- [email protected] -- 3x Inno3d GTX 780 with Skynet Rev1 bios -- 1320mhz - 3504mhz -- 174.6 -- 4398



This is with 1.3v

My Max benchs


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Waiting for the 290X guys mostly


Well let's see you guys had your cards for 7 months polished drivers. Most of the 290X orders first day purchase are arriving today and that was with next day air. Those that didn't do next day delivery are looking at next Tuesday. Water blockers won't be up and running depending on their deliveries till end of next week or following. Those have have received cards are dealing with drivers up to 280X support only. So patience is a virtue here.









In the meantime feel free to bash the 290X to kill time. Get your benchmarks listed. Kaapstad got his four today, water blocking them and I'm sure he is coming soon.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Excuses, excuses...
If I get a waterblock for a R9 290X, then the card+block will cost me more than my $610 GTX 780. That or get good noise-cancelling headphones, which can cost more than waterblocks... And I still can't get rid of the heat

Anyways....
I am going to contribute with the results my card scores at Heaven 4, with the settings I use for my everyday gaming, stock voltages, fan, power limit, everything.
In time, I'll keep contribute with real-world gaming results.



From what I have seen from R9 290X stock results, I am not yet convinced I should move to Hawaii... Too hot this time of year.

* I edited because I uploaded the wrong picture, sorry


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Excuses, excuses...


I don't see anyone on this thread making excuses for the 290x.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> I don't see anyone on this thread making excuses for the 290x.


Correct, they are too busy in the main discussion thread.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Excuses, excuses...
> If I get a waterblock for a R9 290X, then the card+block will cost me more than my $610 GTX 780. That or get good noise-cancelling headphones, which can cost more than waterblocks... And I still can't get rid of the heat
> 
> Anyways....
> I am going to contribute with the results my card scores at Heaven 4, with the settings I use for my everyday gaming, stock voltages, fan, power limit, everything.
> In time, I'll keep contribute with real-world gaming results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen from R9 290X stock results, I am not yet convinced I should move to Hawaii... Too hot this time of year.
> 
> * I edited because I uploaded the wrong picture, sorry


dang! $600 for a 3 GB card.


----------



## Alatar

Guys please. I don't want the name calling here. I'm not a mod in this section but could you please keep the pointless bickering to a minimum.

Anyways, might as well also submit my Valley score. See no reason to re bench it right now:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1408MHz / 1960MHz --- 93.4 --- 3906*


Clocks clearly visible there.

I'll start adding scores to the OP later today.


----------



## Fulvin

In to see how this unfolds


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll start adding scores to the OP later today.


Was just going to ask that...lol. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Was just going to ask that...lol. Looking forward to it.


Just haven't seen the need to constantly update one or two scores to the OP. Want to get this thread going first


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> dang! $600 for a 3 GB card.


It does with 3GB what others are doing with 4GB.
Plus, there are thousands of threads and posts comparing 2GB, 3GB to 4GB and the performance difference is negligible to none at all in most games. And more memory only adds more factors in for instability in overclocking. Again, that sounds more like another excuse. Didn't the R9 290X owners bought the card for its *GPU* performance?

EDIT
Btw, HD7970GHz Ed. cost $550 at launch... What a difference for $600!!!!!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Starting with some easy FSE:
> 
> Actual clocks: 1367/1955MHz
> GPU score: 6727
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1476570
> 
> volts 1.35v.


Alatar benchmarking his Titan. It has a certain poetry to it. I don't mean it negatively, this way AMD fanatics that attack him can take that post, make it a poster and use it as a reference, it's like history finds one of its long sought after artifacts, history has been done here gentlemen, History.


----------



## Johnny Rook

More results. Again, everyday gaming settings, stock voltages.



Let's bench some games now, shall we?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> More results. Again, everyday gaming settings, stock voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bench some games now, shall we?


Do suggest any games with built in benchmarks and I'll add them to the OP.

Also settings suggestions if any are needed.


----------



## amd655

Batman AC no PhysX
Metro 2033 no PhysX
Metro LL no PhysX
AVP 2010
Sleeping Dogs
Hitman Absolution


----------



## sugarhell

Tomb raider,hitman,sleeping dogs,grid 2, metro last light,metro2033 all of them have built in benchmarks


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Batman AC no PhysX
> Metro 2033 no PhysX
> Metro LL no PhysX
> AVP 2010
> Sleeping Dogs
> Hitman Absolution


and then bench again with PhysX...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and then bench again with PhysX...


LOL


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and then bench again with PhysX...


So the AMD cards lose due to the PhysX being on a single thread of the cpu while the Nvidia cards pull ahead...

So that Alatar can win his on average bet and keep his 10 dollar


----------



## szeged

tomb raider has a built in bench? where is it located if downloaded with steam? i searched in all the files, maybe im just blind lol.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Time to dust off my cards and run some benches.


----------



## Slomo4shO

This should be interesting to follow...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> tomb raider has a built in bench? where is it located if downloaded with steam? i searched in all the files, maybe im just blind lol.


I don't have TR (yet) but afaik it's either in the main menu of the game or in the options menu.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I don't have TR (yet) but afaik it's either in the main menu of the game or in the options menu.


i checked both those places when i first got the game, probably missed it then, ill double check lol.


----------



## amd655

Some more.......

Max Payne 3
Bioshock infinite (is there a bench for this?)
Mafia 2 No PhysX


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Some more.......
> 
> Max Payne 3
> *Bioshock infinite (is there a bench for this?)*
> Mafia 2 No PhysX


yes on the bolded. And it's in the OP already.

However adding the two others.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> yes on the bolded. And it's in the OP already.
> 
> However adding the two others.


Cool


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Do suggest any games with built in benchmarks and I'll add them to the OP.
> 
> Also settings suggestions if any are needed.


Sure, I can benchmark

Games I own:
Tomb Raider
Hitman: Absolution
Metro 2033
Metro: Last Light
Dirt 2
Batman: AC

Gaming benchmarks tools I have:
Street Fighter IV Benchmark
Resident Evil 5 Benchmark
Resident Evil 6 Benchmark
Lost Planet 2 Benchmark
Devil May Cry 4 Benchmark
Final Fantasy XIV - ARR Benchmark
Mars Benchmark
PT Boats Knights of the Sea
PLA Benchmark
HAWX 2 Benchmark
CryostasisTechDemo Benchmark

That's all









Settings:
All Maxed out!








Everybody fights with the guns they have! So, I say nVIDIA cards should benefice in games with PhysX and AMD cards should benefice in games with Mantle. All or nothing! No PhysX, no Mantle. (There are only a few games with PhysX but, there are even less with Mantle so, I know where this will end!)

Resolutions:
I only have 1080p available atm. But, 1440p would be nice, as well.


----------



## Mopar63

The problem with the app is that unless you run it on the same phone the numbers can be skewed. Used it on my Droid X2, my wifes Galaxy S2 and my daughters Galaxy S4 and all three gave different results in the same test.

Also a standardized distance needs to be done as well, even then I would suggest having it at ear level for where you typically set so you get a meaningful number.

To tops this all off dB readings without context is meaningless. A fan that produces 40db is much quieter in a room with an ambient room noise of 32 dB than a room of 25 dB. Ambient room noise and even the type of noise in the room can completely change how loud a product sound no matter the dB rating. Finally the case the system is in makes a difference as well. An open test bench will be much louder than a case with noise dampening material.

Everyone is complaining about the noise of the 290X but in the context of an actual gaming rig while gaming it is likely not nearly as loud as people think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you should also have people download this app and have them run it. Have them set their phone on the desk at the rear of the computer.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kr.sira.sound
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sound-meter-noise-dosimeter/id590668153


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Sure, I can benchmark
> 
> Games I own:
> Tomb Raider
> Hitman: Absolution
> Metro 2033
> Metro: Last Light
> Dirt 2
> Batman: AC
> 
> Gaming benchmarks tools I have:
> Street Fighter IV Benchmark
> Resident Evil 5 Benchmark
> Resident Evil 6 Benchmark
> Lost Planet 2 Benchmark
> Devil May Cry 4 Benchmark
> Final Fantasy XIV - ARR Benchmark
> Mars Benchmark
> PT Boats Knights of the Sea
> PLA Benchmark
> HAWX 2 Benchmark
> CryostasisTechDemo Benchmark
> 
> That's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings:
> All Maxed out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody fights with the guns they have! So, I say nVIDIA cards should benefice in games with PhysX and AMD cards should benefice in games with Mantle. All or nothing! No PhysX, no Mantle. (There are only a few games with PhysX but, there are even less with Mantle so, I know where this will end!)
> 
> Resolutions:
> I only have 1080p available atm. But, 1440p would be nice, as well.


I don't care about mantle being enabled, however no game atm supports it and by the time they do this thread will likely be dead. I'd be more worried about some games possibly having AMD/NV specific AA options or something. Any like that in the list atm? Otherwise max settings obviously.

But yes I agree, 1440p if possible but I'm sure that if the thread takes of we'll have plenty of 1080p results as well.


----------



## amd655

The way it is meant to be played titles may have additional options for AA IQ.

8xQ AA usually = 8xMSAA correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I don't care about mantle being enabled, however no game atm supports it and by the time they do this thread will likely be dead. I'd be more worried about some *games possibly having AMD/NV specific AA options or something*. Any like that in the list atm? Otherwise max settings obviously.
> 
> But yes I agree, 1440p if possible but I'm sure that if the thread takes of we'll have plenty of 1080p results as well.


Good point! But man, if you are talking about FXAA, TXAA, CSAA and others, pretty much every other game has it! So, yeah, it should be restricted to MSAA or no AA at all!
But, if you go that route, there's HDAO and HBAO, one better for AMD, the other for nVIDIA. Should both be disabled? Or should AMD use HDAO and nVIDIA use HBAO, when available? Geez... this will be hard to keep fair!


----------



## amd655

HBAO and HDAO should be left out regardless, they offer advantages to either vendor when in actual use, and it will just add to a more inbalanced test.

Nvidia users with more MSAA options use 8xQ AA, AMD just use 8xAA.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Guys please. I don't want the name calling here. I'm not a mod in this section but could you please keep the pointless bickering to a minimum.
> 
> Anyways, might as well also submit my Valley score. See no reason to re bench it right now:
> Clocks clearly visible there.
> 
> I'll start adding scores to the OP later today.


MAN, Titan is a BEAST.......


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Benchmarks*
> 
> Firestrike
> Firestrike Extreme
> 3dmark 11 P-preset
> 3dmark 11 X-preset
> Unigine Valley (Extreme HD preset)
> Unigine Heaven
> Bioshock: Infinite built in benchmark
> Tomb raider built in benchmark
> Metro 2033 built in benchmark (no PhysX)
> Metro LL built in benchmark (no PhysX)
> Batman Arkham City (no PhysX)
> AVP 2010
> Sleeping Dogs
> Hitman Absolution
> Mafia 2 (no PhysX)
> Max Payne 3


Settings?
Tomb Raider? AA?


----------



## szeged

still cant find the tomb raider bench anywhere, i think i may have a stupidity condition









nvm figured out what was wrong, game file is messed up because steam was bugging out i guess when i downloaded it, can open it in command prompt though, gonna re DL tomb raider though so i dont have to do command scripts every time i want to bench it though lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still cant find the tomb raider bench anywhere, i think i may have a stupidity condition


It's on the main menu " benchmark"


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still cant find the tomb raider bench anywhere, i think i may have a stupidity condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm figured out what was wrong, game file is messed up because steam was bugging out i guess when i downloaded it, can open it in command prompt though, gonna re DL tomb raider though so i dont have to do command scripts every time i want to bench it though lol.


LOL


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It's on the main menu " benchmark"


yeah, its there on my other rig its downloaded on, but not this one







figured it out though...command prompt benching #1


----------



## szeged

oh my god rofl im loling so hard atm, ran the benchmark with tressfx on, idk if it bugs out this bad for everyone else but her hair looked like goku going super saiyan rofl, i was in tears laughing the entire time.

80 fps average though 2560x1440 rofl, gonna run it again without tressfx, maybe i can take it seriously.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just ran Heaven 4.0 benchmark but noticed that the "Extreme" reset is only 1600x900

should we stick to thaat?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh my god rofl im loling so hard atm, ran the benchmark with tressfx on, idk if it bugs out this bad for everyone else but her hair looked like goku going super saiyan rofl, i was in tears laughing the entire time.
> 
> 80 fps average though 2560x1440 rofl, gonna run it again without tressfx, maybe i can take it seriously.


what do we run it on? Everything max (1080p/1440p) no AA?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just ran Heaven 4.0 benchmark but noticed that the "Extreme" reset is only 1600x900
> 
> should we stick to thaat?


do it at 1920x1080

all the bench scores ill be submitting will be in 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 when specifically noted









itll make for a cleaner thread when we have standardized resolutions set.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do it at 1920x1080
> 
> all the bench scores ill be submitting will be in 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 when specifically noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itll make for a cleaner thread when we have standardized resolutions set.


what about anti-aliasing? FXAA for tomb raider?


----------



## szeged

i ran it with 4x ssaa


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i ran it with 4x ssaa


hmm I dunno, I tried 4xSSAA before but the hair was all sorts of stupid.

4xSSAA and tressfx seem incompatible.

I'll try again real quick


----------



## szeged

let me know how it goes, when i just did it her hair wanted to fly away rofl


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> let me know how it goes, when i just did it her hair wanted to fly away rofl


Working okay now at 1080p. 1440p would cause problems. Make sure you manually change shadows to Ultra.


----------



## szeged

re ran it again with tressfx off, all other settings the same, 112.7 fps average lol, ill take screenshots now i guess, was just curious how it would run.

this command prompt garbage is getting annoying lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Running heaven 1080p now.
No idea how well a single 780 should run. Not going SLI now since the other is folding for TC


----------



## Aparition

I'm dl heaven and can let you know!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> let me know how it goes, when i just did it her hair wanted to fly away rofl


everything Max 1080p 4xSSAA 49.8fps.

Single 780 @ 1254


----------



## Johnny Rook

Ok

I have just ran some quick game benchs (stock BIOS)

*TOMB RAIDER
1080p, Ultimate » 87,2 AVG*


*1080p, Ultimate + 4x SSAA + Shadows ULTRA » 45,7 AVG*


*HITMAN: ABSOLUTION
1080p, ULTRA + Tessellation + FXAA + Global Ilumination » 52,865101 AVG*


*BIOSHOCK: INFINITE
1080p, UltraDX11_DOF » 104,48 AVG*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Per Scene Stats:
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
32.37, 92.44, 14.96, 513.52, Welcome Center
7.07, 93.91, 30.98, 187.15, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
21.70, 102.46, 30.02, 123.15, Town Center
8.09, 99.27, 63.53, 124.49, Raffle
9.56, 144.50, 60.63, 170.83, Monument Island
3.02, 159.06, 132.35, 166.66, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.81, 104.48, 14.96, 513.52, Overall

Elapsed Time (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
0.00, 122.83, 66.24, 134.69, Welcome Center
0.50, 127.38, 113.36, 132.04, Welcome Center
1.01, 126.84, 116.95, 136.82, Welcome Center
1.51, 126.74, 116.86, 129.09, Welcome Center
2.02, 125.95, 112.06, 130.77, Welcome Center
2.52, 126.08, 115.82, 130.26, Welcome Center
3.02, 124.94, 116.80, 129.16, Welcome Center
3.53, 125.33, 116.76, 132.86, Welcome Center
4.03, 120.65, 105.71, 125.33, Welcome Center
4.54, 117.51, 66.78, 124.45, Welcome Center
5.04, 115.78, 108.87, 119.30, Welcome Center
5.54, 111.66, 105.63, 116.45, Welcome Center
6.04, 92.56, 64.20, 265.81, Welcome Center
6.55, 66.20, 50.78, 83.61, Welcome Center
7.06, 61.36, 50.61, 76.94, Welcome Center
7.57, 65.27, 24.38, 513.52, Welcome Center
8.07, 54.28, 52.08, 56.43, Welcome Center
8.59, 56.41, 54.08, 58.96, Welcome Center
9.10, 51.05, 14.96, 59.24, Welcome Center
9.61, 54.23, 50.43, 55.51, Welcome Center
10.13, 53.75, 34.76, 62.22, Welcome Center
10.63, 65.01, 47.18, 70.04, Welcome Center
11.14, 70.51, 62.95, 74.56, Welcome Center
11.65, 74.30, 69.44, 76.85, Welcome Center
12.16, 74.14, 69.06, 76.76, Welcome Center
12.67, 72.36, 63.96, 75.38, Welcome Center
13.19, 70.70, 67.23, 72.74, Welcome Center
13.69, 70.73, 69.18, 72.67, Welcome Center
14.20, 67.58, 51.54, 71.72, Welcome Center
14.72, 61.04, 57.16, 64.34, Welcome Center
15.23, 82.69, 52.63, 128.90, Welcome Center
15.74, 106.91, 97.41, 111.98, Welcome Center
16.24, 108.59, 93.85, 113.94, Welcome Center
16.75, 110.63, 101.69, 114.95, Welcome Center
17.25, 107.88, 94.04, 113.00, Welcome Center
17.76, 79.79, 60.90, 123.12, Welcome Center
18.26, 63.81, 58.17, 66.48, Welcome Center
18.76, 71.51, 64.56, 96.10, Welcome Center
19.26, 115.97, 99.93, 125.19, Welcome Center
19.76, 118.54, 44.52, 131.10, Welcome Center
20.27, 128.09, 117.68, 132.47, Welcome Center
20.78, 125.81, 110.78, 129.20, Welcome Center
21.28, 126.55, 116.31, 134.50, Welcome Center
21.78, 129.89, 113.33, 140.67, Welcome Center
22.28, 131.72, 101.15, 154.68, Welcome Center
22.78, 117.24, 109.09, 141.40, Welcome Center
23.29, 123.76, 115.65, 129.49, Welcome Center
23.79, 105.67, 71.80, 138.91, Welcome Center
24.29, 73.81, 67.34, 80.32, Welcome Center
24.79, 69.19, 67.01, 73.79, Welcome Center
25.30, 77.50, 64.01, 83.86, Welcome Center
25.80, 87.79, 79.42, 94.08, Welcome Center
26.30, 91.54, 83.03, 96.41, Welcome Center
26.80, 83.97, 56.07, 92.78, Welcome Center
27.30, 80.41, 76.79, 84.18, Welcome Center
27.81, 78.92, 75.81, 82.37, Welcome Center
28.32, 79.29, 74.35, 81.72, Welcome Center
28.82, 80.03, 66.10, 82.57, Welcome Center
29.34, 80.59, 70.25, 83.24, Welcome Center
29.85, 81.68, 78.65, 84.12, Welcome Center
30.35, 82.37, 76.04, 85.34, Welcome Center
30.86, 84.81, 80.03, 87.92, Welcome Center
31.36, 86.48, 79.23, 89.49, Welcome Center
31.87, 89.81, 85.02, 97.46, Welcome Center
32.37, 95.83, 88.88, 100.94, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
32.87, 95.98, 88.65, 100.63, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
33.37, 96.45, 82.91, 106.03, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
33.88, 97.27, 89.99, 104.74, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
34.39, 97.55, 91.40, 101.92, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
34.89, 98.56, 92.84, 102.88, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
35.40, 99.00, 91.12, 108.37, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
35.90, 98.93, 94.13, 101.51, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
36.41, 89.80, 35.93, 187.15, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
36.91, 89.49, 57.61, 107.07, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
37.41, 88.69, 58.07, 137.50, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
37.92, 87.00, 30.98, 107.77, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
38.42, 90.02, 58.88, 115.29, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
38.93, 90.16, 52.63, 104.17, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
39.45, 91.95, 67.98, 105.71, Town Center
39.95, 93.04, 51.92, 111.12, Town Center
40.45, 97.27, 72.66, 106.33, Town Center
40.95, 98.90, 86.38, 104.76, Town Center
41.46, 97.44, 67.37, 112.38, Town Center
41.96, 99.64, 90.57, 102.61, Town Center
42.46, 96.38, 84.03, 100.18, Town Center
42.97, 94.95, 84.14, 98.61, Town Center
43.48, 92.78, 79.92, 98.20, Town Center
43.99, 95.43, 84.98, 98.96, Town Center
44.49, 95.49, 75.71, 104.97, Town Center
44.99, 96.34, 89.82, 101.03, Town Center
45.50, 99.38, 92.88, 102.18, Town Center
46.00, 99.37, 86.24, 102.07, Town Center
46.51, 98.46, 82.53, 102.02, Town Center
47.01, 96.88, 86.40, 98.90, Town Center
47.52, 96.14, 86.37, 100.36, Town Center
48.03, 98.45, 87.46, 102.89, Town Center
48.54, 98.59, 75.54, 110.59, Town Center
49.04, 99.40, 87.06, 103.12, Town Center
49.55, 101.89, 93.13, 105.15, Town Center
50.05, 103.93, 85.97, 107.88, Town Center
50.55, 105.86, 80.59, 109.66, Town Center
51.05, 104.86, 64.88, 123.15, Town Center
51.55, 103.83, 76.94, 109.08, Town Center
52.05, 106.44, 94.97, 111.55, Town Center
52.56, 105.12, 66.38, 109.38, Town Center
53.07, 108.55, 92.90, 111.80, Town Center
53.57, 107.78, 56.28, 119.77, Town Center
54.07, 103.07, 30.02, 113.50, Town Center
54.58, 109.77, 99.91, 113.09, Town Center
55.08, 111.78, 102.34, 117.00, Town Center
55.58, 109.40, 71.32, 115.50, Town Center
56.08, 108.34, 76.36, 113.00, Town Center
56.59, 111.77, 103.93, 114.90, Town Center
57.09, 114.14, 105.45, 119.23, Town Center
57.60, 115.09, 109.23, 120.51, Town Center
58.10, 114.08, 95.34, 118.89, Town Center
58.61, 110.82, 102.99, 115.30, Town Center
59.12, 108.99, 96.46, 115.27, Town Center
59.62, 107.13, 97.45, 111.85, Town Center
60.13, 100.22, 92.39, 105.07, Town Center
60.64, 96.85, 75.60, 100.75, Town Center
61.14, 96.17, 78.61, 101.64, Raffle
61.65, 95.84, 77.81, 98.86, Raffle
62.15, 95.33, 89.07, 98.85, Raffle
62.66, 95.25, 78.56, 97.65, Raffle
63.16, 96.24, 63.53, 115.21, Raffle
63.67, 96.14, 70.13, 103.40, Raffle
64.18, 95.96, 85.18, 101.24, Raffle
64.68, 94.14, 78.67, 98.34, Raffle
65.19, 95.52, 88.64, 98.48, Raffle
65.69, 96.41, 85.26, 100.96, Raffle
66.20, 96.72, 90.15, 100.23, Raffle
66.71, 97.07, 73.14, 103.78, Raffle
67.21, 102.54, 92.24, 106.54, Raffle
67.72, 106.73, 81.28, 112.03, Raffle
68.22, 113.09, 81.49, 119.38, Raffle
68.73, 115.20, 91.62, 124.49, Raffle
69.23, 120.45, 83.95, 125.31, Monument Island
69.74, 124.69, 114.65, 128.56, Monument Island
70.24, 122.85, 109.95, 127.80, Monument Island
70.75, 122.83, 97.80, 129.37, Monument Island
71.25, 129.09, 117.66, 134.14, Monument Island
71.76, 134.32, 119.80, 141.26, Monument Island
72.26, 138.84, 122.77, 143.78, Monument Island
72.77, 143.22, 132.50, 147.80, Monument Island
73.27, 147.88, 134.93, 152.52, Monument Island
73.77, 145.35, 60.63, 157.86, Monument Island
74.27, 154.41, 141.36, 161.15, Monument Island
74.78, 156.90, 134.70, 170.83, Monument Island
75.28, 157.68, 135.54, 165.87, Monument Island
75.78, 157.73, 139.37, 170.76, Monument Island
76.28, 157.86, 141.68, 164.01, Monument Island
76.78, 158.27, 144.99, 170.21, Monument Island
77.29, 157.89, 141.42, 161.40, Monument Island
77.79, 157.69, 135.59, 165.46, Monument Island
78.29, 157.63, 141.39, 163.77, Monument Island
78.79, 158.20, 140.71, 161.38, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
79.30, 158.47, 142.09, 164.06, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
79.80, 158.23, 143.56, 162.21, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
80.31, 159.27, 137.04, 166.66, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
80.81, 160.40, 132.35, 165.92, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.31, 159.77, 132.38, 164.49, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section

Version Info: 32Bit Exe - 1.0.1403195 3/29/2013 12:00:00 AM
Commandline Used: DefaultPCBenchmarkMap.xcmap -ForceCompatLevel=7    -nosound -norumble -noPauseOnLossOfFocus -fullscreen -runfrombenchmarkbat  -DEFENGINEINI=..\..\XGame\Config

\DefaultEngineSteamworks.ini

Settings Used:
[SystemSettings]
StaticDecals=true
DynamicDecals=true
UnbatchedDecals=true
DynamicShadows=true
DirectionalLightmaps=true
DepthOfField=true
DiffusionDepthOfField=true
Bloom=true
Distortion=true
FilteredDistortion=true
DropParticleDistortion=false
bAllowDownsampledTranslucency=true
bUseMaxQualityMode=false
OnlyStreamInTextures=false
LensFlares=true
OneFrameThreadLag=true
UseVsync=true
VsyncTo60WhenUnder30=false
UpscaleScreenPercentage=true
AllowD3D10=true
AllowD3D11=true
AllowRadialBlur=true
EnableSoftwareOcclusion=false
EnableGPUOcclusionQueries=true
EnableDepthPrePass=false
bAllowWholeSceneDominantShadows=true
bForceCPUAccessToGPUSkinVerts=false
bDisableSkeletalInstanceWeights=false
EnableScreenSpaceAmbientShadows=true
EnableSPUScreenSpaceAmbientShadows=true
UseHighQualityLightShaftRendering=true
EnableSM5ShadowSystem=true
EnableSM5ShadowBlur=true
EnableLightShafts=true
EnableFXAA=true
EnableSM5FXAA=false
EnableHDAO=true
HDAOHighQuality=true
DisableAOFiltering=false
UseLowPrecisionColorBuffer=false
UseHalfResAmbientShadows=false
UseComputeShaderAmbientShadows=true
bInitializeShadersOnDemand=false
bEnableParallelApexClothingFetch=false
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=3
MaxAnisotropy=16
MinShadowResolution=64
MaxShadowResolution=2048
MaxPerObjectShadowResolution=2048
CullCastersSmallerThanTexels=0
ResX=1920
ResY=1080
UnbuiltNumWholeSceneDynamicShadowCascades=3
ShadowFadeResolution=128
LightFadeResolution=0
LightMinResolution=0
GraphicsQualityLevel=5
DisplayMode=1
MaxPrecachePrimitivesPerFrame=300
ApexDestructionMaxChunkIslandCount=2147483647
ApexDestructionMaxShapeCount=2147483647
ApexClothingAvgSimFrequencyWindow=60
ScreenPercentage=100.000
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=1.273
ShadowDepthBias=0.012
ShadowDepthBiasWorstCase=0.003
CSMSplitSoftTransitionDistanceScale=4.000
CSMSplitDepthBiasScale=0.500
UnbuiltWholeSceneDynamicShadowRadius=20000.000
ShadowFadeExponent=0.700
LightFadeExponent=1.000
DecalCullDistanceScale=1.000
SM5ShadowSunWidth=0.100
SM5ShadowSunWidthWorstCase=50.000
NewShadowPenumbra=8.000
NewShadowSplitPenumbraScale=0.500
NewShadowFilterWidth=2.000
ShadowCascadeScale=1.000
NewCSMSoftTransitionDistance=600.000
NewNonCSMSoftTransitionDistance=60.000
MassiveLODDistanceBias=0.100
CullDistanceBias=0.100
StaticMeshLODDistanceBias=0.100
SkeletalMeshLODDistanceBias=0.100
ParticleSystemLODDistanceBias=0.100
DistortionFadeResolution=1.000
DistortionMinResolution=0.000
SM5DiffusionNearBlurScale=0.600
SM5DiffusionFarBlurScale=0.350
OverallTextureStreamingBias=1.500
ParticleCountHardLimitScaleFactor=10.000
MaxDistanceToApplyOcclusionRotationalScaling=5000.000
ApexLODResourceBudget=1000000020040877300000.000
ApexDestructionMaxChunkSeparationLOD=1.000

[MachineInfo]
OS: Windows 7 Service Pack 1
GraphicsVendor: 000010DE (NVIDIA)
DeviceID: 00001004
DeviceName: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
IsDX11: 1
DriverVer: 9.18.13.3158
Physical Mem: 6142MB
CPUName: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz
Hyperthreaded: 1
NumProcessorsPerCPU: 1
NumLogicalProcessors: 8
NumPhysicalProcessors: 8
CoresPerProcessor: 8





I have a suggestion because, this way will be very difficult for users to submit a CPU~Z and GPU-Z screenshots, let alone the game settings. So, I suggest we use Adrenaline Benchmark Tools. They support a bunch of games, are very handy, reliable and the optimal way to include all the pertinent setting data.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can we add a little more detail to the list so for instance people would know to bench tomb raider at 1080P ulta presets and 4xSSAA.

This applies to all of the games


----------



## NABBO

Alatar tests need to be done to 1080p or 1440p?


----------



## NABBO

780 1306/7300mhz


----------



## NABBO

I also add an old result of my former Titan

http://abload.de/image.php?img=lortfglqu6e.png

was overclocking @1202/7300Mhz


----------



## Aparition

*Got it!!* - 5k in firestrike extreme








GTX EVGA 780 SC ACX

*Firestrike Extreme*
3770k - 4.5 - 1215 core / 3005 mem - 1.162 voltage - stock bios - *5141*
+116 core +0 mem +32 voltage using precision.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1044378


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






New Score 1241 core / 3005 mem - *5231* - skynet rev3 bios - 1.212 voltage.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1045612

*Firestrike*
3770k - 4.5 - 1254 core / 3055 mem - *11277* - skynet rev3 bios - 1.212 voltage.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1047723


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Heaven 4.0*
1920x1080 - Ultra - extreme - x8AA
3770k - 4.5 - 1215 core / 3005 mem - 1.162 voltage - stock bios - *1486*
+116 core +0 mem +32 voltage using precision.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Metro LL Benchmark*
3770k - 4.5 - 1215 core / 3005 mem - 1.162 voltage - stock bios
+116 core +0 mem +32 voltage using precision.
71 average fps.
Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Normal; SSAA: OFF;


----------



## Slaughterem

This should be a great thread once everyone actually takes the time to understand what PowerTune is doing compared to GPU boost 2.0.
It is more advanced than GPU Boost and if people take the time to read and understand they will have better results.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7457/the-radeon-r9-290x-review/5


----------



## lilchronic

*every thing maxed out and no physx*

*unigine valley*
i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1345mhz core clock /3700 mem -- watercooled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1920x1080*




*tomb raider* 4xssaa
i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1228mhz core clock /3600 mem -- watercooled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1920x1080*


*2450x1440*




*metro 3033*
i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1228mhz core clock /3600 mem -- watercooled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1920x1080*


*2560x1440*




*metro Last Light*
i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1228mhz core clock /3600 mem -- watercooled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1920x1080*


*2560x1440*




*Batman arkham city*
i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1228mhz core clock /3600 mem -- watercooled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1920x1080*




*2560x1440*




*Sleeping Dogs*
i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1228mhz core clock /3600 mem -- watercooled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1920x1080*


*2560x1440*



*Hitman Absolution*
i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1228mhz core clock /3600 mem -- watercooled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1920x1080*


*2560x1440*




*Mafia II*
i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1228mhz core clock /3600 mem -- watercooled


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1920x1920*


*2560x1440*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Alatar

Rather than you juggle 100+ different results and try to keep every little benchmark updated, do you want to break up some the responsibility into pieces?

For example,

I could collect Tomb Raider results from everybody and compile them into their own little excel sheet.

then, your "spoiler" tags would have the link to that excel sheet. Something along those lines

Just a thought so this doesn't get too unorganized.


----------



## HighTemplar

This is my Ivy Bridge rig.

3770K @ 4.5ghz

Firestrike Extreme *5607* GPU Score

GTX 780 Classified

Core: 1385mhz Memory: Stock
Voltage: 1.32v


This is an older 3dMark11 Performance Score that I attained by benching my 780 Classified right after I opened the box a few months back.

The core was at 1333mhz, memory was stock

Same rig










Tomb Raider 1080p Ultimate 1333mhz/3105mhz memory










Tomb Raider 1080p Ultimate 4x SSAA 1333 mhz/3105 MHz


----------



## Slaughterem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> It seems no-one increased core voltage except for techpowerup review.
> 
> Also, most OC's were done w/o setting fan speed to 100% which probably means that the card reached the clock only @ the beginning of testing, before it got too hot and power tune kicked in lowering the speed. HardOCP seems to be the only ones to do 100% fan-speed runs:
> 
> Also, most OC's were done w/o setting fan speed to 100% which probably means that the card reached the clock only @ the beginning of testing, before it got too hot and power tune kicked in lowering the speed. HardOCP seems to be the only ones to do 100% fan-speed runs:
> 
> 
> 
> Can really make a difference, in this case ~10%. Can't wait to see some OCN members benches.


This goes to understanding how PowerTune works. The new power tune works with 3 metrics, power, temp, and fan speed or noise.
Quote:


> Bringing this all together, for the first card to feature the full suite of these new capabilities AMD has set some very interesting throttle points that's unlike anything they or NVIDIA have ever quite done before. Out of the box, in the card's default "quiet" mode (more on modes later), the 290X has a 95C temperature throttle, a 40% fan speed throttle, and an unofficially estimated 300W power throttle. Meanwhile in the card's alternative "uber" mode, those throttle points are 95C, 55% fan speed, and 300W respectively.


Quote:


> The addition of the fan speed throttle in turn is very much an X factor that changes how the entire system operates. Whereas previous AMD cards are primarily throttled by power and implicit temperature limits, and more recent NVIDIA cards are throttled by power and explicit temperature limits (with temperature serving as a proxy for fan speeds and noise) AMD takes this one step further by making the fan speed its own throttle, creating a new relationship between temperature and fan speeds that doesn't exist in the old power management paradigms.


Quote:


> The end result of having the fan speed throttle is that for the 290X (and presumably future cards) the temperature throttle become a joint clause where both conditions have to be met to trigger throttling. So long as power limits are being met (you can never violate the power limit) a 290X will not throttle unless both the fan speed throttle point and the temperature throttle point is reached. And even then, the temperature throttle point has a direct impact on the behavior of the fan, with the GPU temperature (relative to the throttle point) being used as one of the principle inputs on fan speed.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Shouldn't we differente them Alatar?
> 
> On the 780s it seems that the following holds true:
> 1137mhz: Easily attainable on nearly all cards.
> 1202mhz: Gold chips no volt.
> 1254mhz: Some juice required.
> 1300mhz+: 1.3v+ required.
> 
> To make it more presentable for the general population (Especially those are going to pick cards) is to give them a general overview of performance on clocks.
> 
> For example:
> Average joe will go for 1137mhz.
> Watercooler will go for 1202mhz.
> Experianced Watercooler will go for 1254mhz for daily use and 1300mhz+ for Suicide runs.


I run 1333mhz while gaming, lol. Not really a suicide run, and I'm on air


----------



## Aparition

The benches I ran today at 1215 core the temps didn't exceed 65'c with my acx air cooler at % 50 fan speed, very quiet.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The benches I ran today at 1215 core the temps didn't exceed 65'c with my acx air cooler at % 50 fan speed, very quiet.


raise power limit and voltage all the way. Can you run 1254mhz okay on core?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> raise power limit and voltage all the way. Can you run 1254mhz okay on core?


I don't get Kepler testing Lol... when I run Precision stress I can't get above ~1080.
Benches run at 1215. Power at 106.
When I mess with just the render in GPU-z I can easily hit 1300 with 1.187 v









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Firestrike Extreme would not run past 1215 core at +116, would crash, even though it was only using less than 1.187v (See prior posting).
Must be something with the memory. I might try underclocking the mem to see what happens.


----------



## wholeeo

This is so unorganized,


----------



## Shultzy

Shultzy --- 3770k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 780, 1463 / 3650 --- 87.4 --- 3656

This is a reference gtx 780 on water and it can run game stable at 1319mhz on the core and +600mhz on the memory at 1.21v.
#11 on the single card valley thread


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> This is so unorganized,


all i see in this thread is 780/Titan benches


----------



## carlhil2

Where's the action?


----------



## Lukas026

well many ppl are still waiting for their R9 290x to arrive...but it also seems there are some kind of software problems with overclocking this card (read this in R9 owners thread). And on the last note, maybe noone wants to post a score which is not higher than OCed 780 / Titan


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Where's the action?


I won't take delivery of my 290x until Tuesday at best so i just have to sit and watch. I'll be running on stock cooling to start with then i'm going to try a third party air cooler


----------



## Alatar

Okay since I don't have even close to all the games in the OP and people are unsure of the settings I thought *"max settings, 1080/1440p, Nvidia/AMD specific features turned off"* would be fine.

However specific settings would be nice for each game so could the people who have the games check what the max settings are and list them here? I'll then add them to the OP.


----------



## Lukas026

ok here are maxxed settings with 1080p:

Unigine Heaven 4.0, Unigine Valley 1.0, Metro Last Light (yes there cant be set value for SSAA - only on / off), Metro 2033



and Tomb Raider:


----------



## Yungbenny911

LOL, won't it be best if you guys wait for the 290X to hit OCN first? Then you can start posting your scores, because if it continues like this, the first 10 pages would just be filled with Titan and 780 scores, which most of us already know how well the perform.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Max Settings for Batman: Arkham City 1080p



Tomb Raider and Metro 2033 have been posted already, I need to re-download Bioshock Infinite and Hitman: Absolution (not looking forward to that) and i don't have any of the other games.


----------



## fateswarm

Tomb Raider's benchmark looks not representing most games but itself. It's practically a 'hair benchmark' when that feature is on and the rest is just a character model with a terrain circling around it.

Then again, it does represent the game itself and its type well, since the player usually only sees her and a couple of other dudes, and the hair is always on the screen if turned on.


----------



## Arizonian

On air gentlemen. Not a bencher. Simple 1150 / 1350 overclock on i7 3770K @ 4.49 Ghz OC.

3DMark11 Performance - 14894
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7375771


Firestrike - 10749
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1484478


I thought I'd contribute to being the first of benchmarks for the 290X. I don't see it as a Titan killer but I'm surely happy with my gaming I'm seeing and that's all I actually care about. Just wanted to contribute my scores on air to this benchmark. Will most likely crossfire a non-reference 290x when they release to sit above my reference for gaming. I'm primarily a FPS gamer and I'm very happy with price / performance gaming. In fact will be much better FPS than my $1000 GTX 690 I'm putting in second rig for 3D Vision when I do. This card minus the BF4 $60 code cost me only $519usd as I see it. So I'm good.









Remember let's keep this civil and mature benchmark thread. Factual posting and no trolling. Thank you.

subbed/


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> On air gentlemen. Not a bencher. Simple 1150 / 1350 overclock on i7 3770K @ 4.49 Ghz OC.
> 
> 3DMark11 Performance - 14894
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7375771
> 
> 
> Firestrike - 10749
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1484478
> 
> 
> I thought I'd contribute to being the first of benchmarks for the 290X. I don't see it as a Titan killer but I'm surely happy with my gaming I'm seeing and that's all I actually care about. Just wanted to contribute my scores on air to this benchmark. Will most likely crossfire a non-reference 290x when they release to sit above my reference for gaming. I'm primarily a FPS gamer and I'm very happy with price / performance gaming. In fact will be much better FPS than my $1000 GTX 690 I'm putting in second rig for 3D Vision when I do. This card minus the BF4 $60 code cost me only $519usd as I see it. So I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember let's keep this civil and mature benchmark thread. Factual posting and no trolling. Thank you.
> 
> i think you can represent every owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed/


----------



## Kuivamaa

Very interesting, keep them coming.


----------



## selk22

Here is my 290x on the reference cooler at 1100/1250. Cant seem to mess with the Mem on this Bios/Drivers or its the cooler.. On the stock volts it seems 1100 is where I am staying until its under water.

I am using MSI and a custom fan profile.. It is no louder than my gtx 580 was with its profile.

Here is the Valley Extreme HD at 1080p



Edit: 3930k 4.6 rig in sig

I also want to add I am a gamer not a bencher and so far its performing AMAZINGLY in games at 1200p and I could not be happier with the upgrade


----------



## szeged

quick heaven run sli titans

szeged --- i7 [email protected] --- evga gtx titanx2 1189/3779 --- fps 126.3 --- score 3181



both cards on stock bios and stock voltages still until i 290x arrives.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still until i 290x arrives.


Dude... Thought your card was supposed to come today?!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Dude... Thought your card was supposed to come today?!


it was supposed to but newegg took their sweet ass time in packaging and now it wont get here till monday even though i ordered rush processing and over night delivery.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it was supposed to but newegg took their sweet ass time in packaging and now it wont get here till monday even though i ordered rush processing and over night delivery.


Boo!







Well man that blows.. Did you end up finding a 2nd one yet?


----------



## szeged

yeah, grabbed a sapphire bf4 edition one last night



atleast they should both arrive at the same time lol.


----------



## selk22

Nice! Well we should see some reliable SLI vs Crossfire benches to look forward to


----------



## szeged

now i just need 290x waterblocks to get in stock in the US so i can grab some of those to test air vs air and water vs water lol


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> now i just need 290x waterblocks to get in stock in the US so i can grab some of those to test air vs air and water vs water lol


clock-for-clock comparison would also be nice. Both @ constant 1000MHz for example


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> clock-for-clock comparison would also be nice. Both @ constant 1000MHz for example


yep, ive been writing down everyones requests for benchs, such as monitoring clock speeds during high temps to see if the throttling is as bad as some review sites show, clock vs clock speed, temps vs temps at 100% fans on both, etc etc









monday is gonna be a long day lol.


----------



## selk22

I salute you sir!


----------



## szeged

i should get lilchronic over here so we can bench his 780 also to see how it compares to 780 instead of just titans lol







hey chronic you awake?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i should get lilchronic over here so we can bench his 780 also to see how it compares to 780 instead of just titans lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey chronic you awake?


In case he doesn't reply I can run a majority of these benches with a 4.3ghz 3770k(conservative) and a 1254mhz 780

1080 and 1440p

Sometimes, maybe it's 3dmark, I have to drop my core clock to ~1240ish or else the bench won't start


----------



## chropose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> On air gentlemen. Not a bencher. Simple 1150 / 1350 overclock on i7 3770K @ 4.49 Ghz OC.
> 
> 3DMark11 Performance - 14894
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7375771
> 
> 
> Firestrike - 10749
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1484478
> 
> 
> I thought I'd contribute to being the first of benchmarks for the 290X. I don't see it as a Titan killer but I'm surely happy with my gaming I'm seeing and that's all I actually care about. Just wanted to contribute my scores on air to this benchmark. Will most likely crossfire a non-reference 290x when they release to sit above my reference for gaming. I'm primarily a FPS gamer and I'm very happy with price / performance gaming. In fact will be much better FPS than my $1000 GTX 690 I'm putting in second rig for 3D Vision when I do. This card minus the BF4 $60 code cost me only $519usd as I see it. So I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember let's keep this civil and mature benchmark thread. Factual posting and no trolling. Thank you.
> 
> subbed/


How is it not a Titan-killer? Is 1150 core R9 290X still lose against 1150 core Titan?


----------



## GHADthc

Subbed to this! This should be very interesting, have many of you ordered EK blocks with your 290X's?


----------



## Slaughterem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, ive been writing down everyones requests for benchs, such as monitoring clock speeds during high temps to see if the throttling is as bad as some review sites show, clock vs clock speed, temps vs temps at 100% fans on both, etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monday is gonna be a long day lol.


What program will you use for OC Afterburner?


----------



## szeged

Afterburner


----------



## Aparition

*1150 core 290x vs 1150 core GTX 780*

I ran my 780 at stock mem and core at 1150, to match the 290x from Arizonian http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1484478 - *10749*

I am on 320.49 driver.
My Firestrike score was *10437*
3770k - 4.5 - 1150 core / 3005 mem - 1.162v.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1484478


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Here is my latest Firestrike OC score with 1254 core / 3055 mem - 1.21v - *11277*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Dare I say 290x > 780 clock per clock?
Do I need to try a different driver?


----------



## Slaughterem

Can you try something as a test for how this card is designed. Keep temp at 94 degrees and increase power and fan settings to maintain this level?


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> *1150 core 290x vs 1150 core GTX 780*
> 
> Dare I say 290x > 780 clock per clock?
> Do I need to try a different driver?


Those are 4 months old and probably beta









Try last one -> GeForce R331 Game Ready Driver WHQL - 331.58 21.10.2013

@Arizonian Can you do some Valley stock/1150 so we can get idea how it looks like with pure graphic without cpu involved ?


----------



## Vodkacooling

Subbed. I have 780 sli. Can help test vs cfx. I use 1080p @ 120hz, so I'm limited to 1080p. 1 gtx780 is water cooled. I can run a few tests @1300 on the core.

I'm interested to see how the 290x is once watercooled.

I'm also hoping that flashing a 780ti bios on a 780 will work. That and hoping that flashing a 290x bios on a 290x will work. Lol. Wishful thinking. I'm willing to try flash the 780ti bios to see soon as its available


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> In case he doesn't reply I can run a majority of these benches with a 4.3ghz 3770k(conservative) and a 1254mhz 780
> 
> 1080 and 1440p
> 
> Sometimes, maybe it's 3dmark, I have to drop my core clock to ~1240ish or else the bench won't start


I can't believe you out of all people haven't done any benches yet.

What are you waiting for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> *1150 core 290x vs 1150 core GTX 780*
> 
> Dare I say 290x > 780 clock per clock?
> Do I need to try a different driver?


Lol seriously... Didn't we all know this?


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The point of this thread is to determine how fast GK110 and Hawaii based cards are relative to each other at maximum overclocks.


Titan at 1802/1953 vs. 290X at 1466/1730.


----------



## bencher

^ wow....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> ^ wow....


Yeah, you said it


----------



## Vodkacooling

Am i missing something, the 290x is faster with much lower clocks?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i should get lilchronic over here so we can bench his 780 also to see how it compares to 780 instead of just titans lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey chronic you awake?


lol im awake now







just spent the last half hour reading through the 290x owners club thread. now im ready to run some bench marks to compare


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Am i missing something, the 290x is faster with much lower clocks?


quad scaling is better on AMD side, at 720p with quad GPUs 3dm11 is close to being a CPU bench and most importantly hwbot AMD scores do not include tesselation which is what 11 is mostly based on.

The problem with hwbot is that people who don't bench in the extreme oc league don't know the rules, the tweaks, etc. So they see scores and make conclusions that are completely wrong.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> On air gentlemen. Not a bencher. Simple 1150 / 1350 overclock on i7 3770K @ 4.49 Ghz OC.
> 
> 3DMark11 Performance - 14894
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7375771
> 
> 
> Firestrike - 10749
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1484478
> 
> 
> I thought I'd contribute to being the first of benchmarks for the 290X. I don't see it as a Titan killer but I'm surely happy with my gaming I'm seeing and that's all I actually care about. Just wanted to contribute my scores on air to this benchmark. Will most likely crossfire a non-reference 290x when they release to sit above my reference for gaming. I'm primarily a FPS gamer and I'm very happy with price / performance gaming. In fact will be much better FPS than my $1000 GTX 690 I'm putting in second rig for 3D Vision when I do. This card minus the BF4 $60 code cost me only $519usd as I see it. So I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember let's keep this civil and mature benchmark thread. Factual posting and no trolling. Thank you.
> 
> subbed/


You cracked 17000 graphics in 3DMark 11, that's all i need to know.....


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> quad scaling is better on AMD side, at 720p with quad GPUs 3dm11 is close to being a CPU bench and most importantly hwbot AMD scores do not include tesselation which is what 11 is mostly based on.
> 
> The problem with hwbot is that people who don't bench in the extreme oc league don't know the rules, the tweaks, etc. So they see scores and make conclusions that are completely wrong.


So is what you are saying is the scores are false?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Titan at 1802/1953 vs. 290X at 1466/1730.


Card is in beast mode there! Loving the results guys, keep it up.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> So is what you are saying is the scores are false?


i dont think hes saying that at all, he stated AMD have an advantage when it comes to 4 way crossfire vs 4 way sli, which is an accurate statement, 4x titans have had horrible scaling, my 3930k rig know it firsthand.

The second part of his post seem to just point out that HWBOT rules are different, and most people overlook the differences.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> On air gentlemen. Not a bencher. Simple 1150 / 1350 overclock on i7 3770K @ 4.49 Ghz OC.
> 
> 3DMark11 Performance - 14894
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7375771
> 
> 
> Firestrike - 10749
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1484478
> 
> 
> I thought I'd contribute to being the first of benchmarks for the 290X. I don't see it as a Titan killer but I'm surely happy with my gaming I'm seeing and that's all I actually care about. Just wanted to contribute my scores on air to this benchmark. Will most likely crossfire a non-reference 290x when they release to sit above my reference for gaming. I'm primarily a FPS gamer and I'm very happy with price / performance gaming. In fact will be much better FPS than my $1000 GTX 690 I'm putting in second rig for 3D Vision when I do. This card minus the BF4 $60 code cost me only $519usd as I see it. So I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember let's keep this civil and mature benchmark thread. Factual posting and no trolling. Thank you.
> 
> subbed/


Isn't it the graphics score that matters most, not the overall? So 12515 in Firestrike? Which is something like 65% more than my GTX 680 @ 1280.


----------



## Darklyric

Dropping in to see how the 290x is doing temp wise cor you guy. Also is the throttling still taking place?


----------



## 2010rig

One suggestion. No Gaming Evolved or TWIMTBP Titles. Carry on.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont think hes saying that at all, he stated AMD have an advantage when it comes to 4 way crossfire vs 4 way sli, which is an accurate statement, 4x titans have had horrible scaling, my 3930k rig know it firsthand.
> 
> The second part of his post seem to just point out that HWBOT rules are different, and most people overlook the differences.


Oh I see.

Where in the pic shows that 4 cards are being used?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> One suggestion. No Gaming Evolved or TWIMTBP Titles. Carry on.


So no games then?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> So no games then?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> One suggestion. No Gaming Evolved or TWIMTBP Titles. Carry on.


But, that's pretty much the entire list.......Bit extreme don't you think?


----------



## szeged

is oregon trail gaming evolved? i wanna bench it but dont want the results to be skewed.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But, that's pretty much the entire list.......Bit extreme don't you think?


I was only kidding.

Can't wait to see the Max OC vs Max OC results on Air / Water.


----------



## SoloCamo

Should be able to run some benches tonight.. ran a few test runs and did pretty well at 1100/1325 on the reference cooler and a stock clock 8350.

Just for my own sake, are people using the professional versions here of the benchmarks? I've only used the free ones with of course the default settings

Ironically my brother apparently got drunk and next day aired an FX-9590 for me to upgrade to... problem is my board won't handle it so I'll be throwing a CHV or Sabertooth at it soon - may just post my benches then as the stock 8350 is clearly not even remotely keeping up with these i7's - if I'm able to get 4.8-5ghz out of it that should help a little atleast


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> So is what you are saying is the scores are false?


LOL there is so many cheats in AMD drivers it's not even funny.

Can even scale down textures from FP16.


----------



## szeged

k took out one titan so i can get some single card results in before the 290x arrives

szeged --- i7 [email protected] --- evga gtx titan @ 1200/3800 --- fps 83.4 --- score 3490



as with my last submissions, this is on stock bios and stock voltages, until the 290x arrives so i can get an accurate reading of stock titans vs 290x.

also, does anyone know how much ram speed/timings affect valley/3dmark? atm i have 16gb of 1600mhz gskill in this rig im testing on, but i might pull the 2400mhz ram out of the other rig for this bench thread.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k took out one titan so i can get some single card results in before the 290x arrives
> 
> szeged --- i7 [email protected] --- evga gtx titan @ 1200/3800 --- fps 83.4 --- score 3490
> 
> 
> 
> as with my last submissions, this is on stock bios and stock voltages, until the 290x arrives so i can get an accurate reading of stock titans vs 290x.
> 
> *also, does anyone know how much ram speed/timings affect valley/3dmark? atm i have 16gb of 1600mhz gskill in this rig im testing on, but i might pull the 2400mhz ram out of the other rig for this bench thread*.


can we just bench the cards and not worry about nonsense like this?


----------



## lilchronic

i5 3570k @ 5ghz - - gtx 780 - -1306/1840mhz @1.25
*Firestrike*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1466002


i5 3570k @5ghz - -gtx 780 - - 1306/1840 mhz @ 1.25v
*3D mark 11*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7362986


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> can we just bench the cards and not worry about nonsense like this?


sorry for asking a on topic question related to the thread, from now on ill try to be more like you and just do endless arguing as to why 290x is better while being biased to amd in every single one of my posts, while trying to derail every thread off topic. thanks.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sorry for asking a on topic question related to the thread, from now on ill try to be more like you and just do endless arguing as to why 290x is better while being biased to amd in every single one of my posts, while trying to derail every thread off topic. thanks.


Lol... When did I ever do that?

I am just eager to see results in this thread.

Nice attack btw. I am an adult, so I will ignore it.


----------



## lilchronic

1600 to 2400mhz ram should raise the numbers, not sure how much thou


----------



## szeged

quick 3dmark run, same as last time



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1488399?

4770k @ 4.8ghz, titan 1189/3800


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick 3dmark run, same as last time
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1488399?
> 
> 4770k @ 4.8ghz, titan 1189/3800


How much does vram oc affect results? Like if you left vram at stock clock.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> How much does vram oc affect results? Like if you left vram at stock clock.


sec ill run it again with stock vram settings and report back.


----------



## Akula

Just a quick run of my GTX titan on air cooling, limited quite a bit id say, temps were quite high, not as high at the 290x but high









Sky 1006 BIOS
1.200v + LLC

+225 Core / +850 Memory
1231Mhz / 1927Mhz

2600k @ 4.6Ghz
Dominator GT 2133Mhz XMP

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/ghp0.png/

Updated with Firestrike & 3dMark11 Scores


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k took out one titan so i can get some single card results in before the 290x arrives
> 
> szeged --- i7 [email protected] --- evga gtx titan @ 1200/3800 --- fps 83.4 --- score 3490
> 
> 
> 
> as with my last submissions, this is on stock bios and stock voltages, until the 290x arrives so i can get an accurate reading of stock titans vs 290x.
> 
> also, does anyone know how much ram speed/timings affect valley/3dmark? atm i have 16gb of 1600mhz gskill in this rig im testing on, but i might pull the 2400mhz ram out of the other rig for this bench thread.


Not to second guess you, but are you certain this is on stock bios?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> How much does vram oc affect results? Like if you left vram at stock clock.


here we go, same settings as last time except no memory overclock



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1488550?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Not to second guess you, but are you certain this is on stock bios?


youre right, that run was the wrong card thats still on custom bios, thats the card im gonna use vs the 290x with volt mods lol. Stuck the stock bios card back in right before my firestrike test though lol, nice catch, gonna edit the post to say skyn3t bios now lol.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> here we go, same settings as last time except no memory overclock
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1488550?


Thanks. Just about adds 500 points with memory oc.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> youre right, that run was the wrong card thats still on custom bios, thats the card im gonna use vs the 290x with volt mods lol. Stuck the stock bios card back in right before my firestrike test though lol, nice catch, gonna edit the post to say skyn3t bios now lol.


If you want max overclocks you'll need to test both your Titan and 290X on custom bioses. And if you really want to see each card's potential you'll need both of them to be on water as well. The 290X's cooler is miles behind Titan's cooler.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> If you want max overclocks you'll need to test both your Titan and 290X on custom bioses. And if you really want to see each card's potential you'll need both of them to be on water as well. The 290X's cooler is miles behind Titan's cooler.


what ill be doing

stock bios vs stock bios both on air

stock bios vs stock bios both on water

custom bios vs custom bios on air

custom bios vs custom bios on water


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what ill be doing
> 
> stock bios vs stock bios both on air
> 
> stock bios vs stock bios both on water
> 
> custom bios vs custom bios on air
> 
> custom bios vs custom bios on water


Man you have alot of work to do.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Man you have alot of work to do.


yeah, im looking forward to it, and fearing it as well lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah, im looking forward to it, and fearing it as well lol


I'm looking forward to it as well, i wanna see how far we can push this Beast


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm looking forward to it as well, i wanna see how far we can push this Beast*S*


FTFY

wouldn't it only be fair to add the 290 when its released later ????


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> wouldn't it only be fair to add the 290 when its released later ????


True, but 290 hasn't been released yet so the singular spelling stands, plural after it comes out


----------



## Alatar

Top non gaming bench scores now listed in the OP for each card. (at least for the benches so far posted).

Will add games later and will keep updating new scores and improvements to existing ones (I kind of want to have a bigger pool of data before making any graphs or the like lol)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what ill be doing
> 
> stock bios vs stock bios both on air
> 
> stock bios vs stock bios both on water
> 
> custom bios vs custom bios on air
> 
> custom bios vs custom bios on water


...you're going to be a busy man !







Just a quick heads-up...I have benched 4x GPU AMD and NVidia in the same machine (if that's what you're doing, instead of different machines) and found that while everything will run if you leave 'the other' drivers installed, there still seems to be some cross-talking, and at the very least extra CPU cycles used per resource monitor.

Further, when I then uninstalled ie NVidia drivers with AMD cards which previously ran fine with their CCC installed already, all of a sudden, AMD cards would not do some 3D apps (error message from Microsoft 3Dx.dll), while still performing fine on others...a fresh AMD driver install (with no NVidia in the system - and vice-versa) solved that. A quick way around that is using 'dedicated' and otherwise identical bench drives (SSDs) if you don't want to uninstall / re-install all the time.

In any event, look very much forward to your 'head-to-head' competition between Titans and 290X...will be some great stuff in terms of as closely matched 'laboratory conditions' as possible.


----------



## fateswarm

My current theoretical verdict from OP: If I find a 780 up to $570 I get it. G-Sync is enough reason to avoid AMD now, and if the two cards are virtually identical, no contest.


----------



## selk22

Thanks Alatar for adding the organization in post #1.

I saw a 780 Ref ran a Heaven Bench so I will be running one also on the 290x and see how it does







Posting soon


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k took out one titan so i can get some single card results in before the 290x arrives
> 
> szeged --- i7 [email protected] --- evga gtx titan @ 1200/3800 --- fps 83.4 --- score 3490
> 
> 
> 
> as with my last submissions, this is on stock bios and stock voltages, until the 290x arrives so i can get an accurate reading of stock titans vs 290x.
> 
> also, does anyone know how much ram speed/timings affect valley/3dmark? atm i have 16gb of 1600mhz gskill in this rig im testing on, but i might pull the 2400mhz ram out of the other rig for this bench thread.


Is this with software mods in NVCP? If so then you should state it.

Valley pretty much became a bad benchmark to test when people started boosting their scores by messing with settings in NVCP and CCC.... now most of the scores are about as worthless as the AMD ones on HWBot since tessellation is disabled. Titans that could at best get to 75fps OC'd started hitting the mid-high 80s with them.

Why people couldn't just run benchmarks with stock CP settings is beyond me....


----------



## selk22

Here you go 290x 1100/1250 3930k 4.6


I think it does pretty well considering I cant touch the mem on this cooler/bios

I am excited to see stable Bios's become more available and get this card under a block. So far its keeping up with the 780 decently and comes in at 100 cheaper..

Well time to go see how it handles Max Payne 3


----------



## Arizonian

I don't think I beat a modded BIOS 780 but here's mine to contribute.

i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz / 290X 1150 Core + 1350 Memory - no voltage added.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> How is it not a Titan-killer? Is 1150 core R9 290X still lose against 1150 core Titan?


What the heck is this? Are we back to 2000, comparing frequencies?!
This doesn't make sense anymore! We just can't take two completely different architectures and compare the performance based in compared frequency! We test the architectures for the best performance they can do at whatever frequencies they do. GTX780 clocks higher than R9 290X, has a +50W lower TDP! As far as I'm concerned, GK100 is a lot more efficient than Hawaii.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Here you go 290x 1100/1250 3930k 4.6
> 
> 
> I think it does pretty well considering I cant touch the mem on this cooler/bios
> 
> I am excited to see stable Bios's become more available and get this card under a block. So far its keeping up with the 780 decently and comes in at 100 cheaper..
> 
> Well time to go see how it handles Max Payne 3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't think I beat a modded BIOS 780's but here's mine to contribute.
> 
> i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz / 290X 1150 Core + 1350 Memory - no voltage added.


Finally, Guys! Results! And great results, btw! Good performance, indeed! Thank you for engaging the thread!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't think I beat a modded BIOS 780 but here's mine to contribute.
> 
> i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz / 290X 1150 Core + 1350 Memory - no voltage added.


how did you manage to keep the card so cool







0c, quite a feat lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how did you manage to keep the card so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0c, quite a feat lol.


100% Fan from the start. Since I'm a little bit of an audiophile can't hear it while listening to music with my cans on.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't think I beat a modded BIOS 780 but here's mine to contribute.
> 
> i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz / 290X 1150 Core + 1350 Memory - no voltage added.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 100% Fan from the start. Since I'm a little bit of an audiophile can't hear it while listening to music with my cans on.


this new titan im benching on air drives me nuts even with headphones on, during benchs i set it to max fan speed (85% on stock bios) and pray my ears dont fly off, how you can stand that 290x cooler at 100% is beyond me


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 100% Fan from the start. Since I'm a little bit of an audiophile can't hear it while listening to music with my cans on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this new titan im benching on air drives me nuts even with headphones on, during benchs i set it to max fan speed (85% on stock bios) and pray my ears dont fly off, how you can stand that 290x cooler at 100% is beyond me
Click to expand...

I had a GPU cooler that broke (sort of) and I cranked it to 100% for gaming since it was really bad. Subjectively, it was around 60dBa and worst of all, it rattled and sent anyone nearby nuts. I could hear it (slightly) through my IEMs and that was pretty awful to say the least.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't think I beat a modded BIOS 780 but here's mine to contribute.
> 
> i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz / 290X 1150 Core + 1350 Memory - no voltage added.


thats what i get @ 1150 / 1502 .....


but in 3dmark / 3d11 i need 1306mhz /1800mhz mem to match you


----------



## selk22

Well I ran the valley again with an even more aggressive fan profile because it was baffling me that I couldn't touch the mem without artifacting... SO the curve allowed it to go up to 90% at 85c and yes it was INSANELY loud but I was able to OC the mem no problems and take the core higher with 0 artifacts.. FOR SOME REASON the score didn't save to my desktop when i told it to? I can run it again if someone really wants proof but it was really damn loud.

So my updated Valley run is 3930k 4.6 and r9 290x at 1110/1300 originally 1100/1250

FPS average went from 56.2 to 63.5
Score was roughly 2600 a little higher.

To me this shows that the damn Mem on these needs *MUCH BETTER* cooling to be able to take it higher at all but under water I don't doubt that these cards can see 1200/1450-1600 easy


----------



## lilchronic

what do you 290x owners get if you run a higher resolution in valley ?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> To me this shows that the damn Mem on these needs *MUCH BETTER* cooling to be able to take it higher at all but under water I don't doubt that these cards can see 1200/1450-1600 easy


I really, really want this to be the case. I bought into the GK104/110 hype when they first released and got burned when I found out they had locked down the voltages for the card. My waterblock is useless for the most part because most air cooled 680's can reach the same max OC that I can. I still want to do watercooling, and I hope that the 290 variant can have unlocked voltages. AMD will certainly have my money if they can deliver that next week when they are announced.

The only thing I am afraid of currently is whether or not the already high power draw on these cards will cause the max overclock to be blocked by a power limit. I guess we'll find out in the next few days.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I really, really want this to be the case. I bought into the GK104/110 hype when they first released and got burned when I found out they had locked down the voltages for the card. My waterblock is useless for the most part because most air cooled 680's can reach the same max OC that I can. I still want to do watercooling, and I hope that the 290 variant can have unlocked voltages. AMD will certainly have my money if they can deliver that next week when they are announced.
> 
> The only thing I am afraid of currently is whether or not the already high power draw on these cards will cause the max overclock to be blocked by a power limit. I guess we'll find out in the next few days.


Only time will tell.. I am hoping that MSI AB gets on their game and gives us the ability to tweak the power.. I know that anyone who has this reference cooler that plans to keep it on air will probably be disappointed in the OC ability's. I also think that if we can get these babys under water and get some voltage unlocks without a bios flash I will be extremely pleased!

This is probably going to be the last bench I post until I have mine under water. I also may post some game benchmarks later but for now enjoy









This is my max stable OC with the Mem above 1300..

3930k 4.6 & R9 290x 1100/1350


If you can update mine Alatar It would be appreciated

Here is my Fan profile if anyone is interested.. This helped a lot with OC the mem


----------



## Arizonian

Well saw there was no 290X being represented in these next two benches on OP so I gave it a try.

*i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - 290X 1150 Core / 1350 Memory - 13.11 beta 6 driver*

*Valley Benchmark 1.0* 70.5



*3DMark11 Extreme* 5097



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7380927

My graphiic score exactly matched a 780 entered in this bench off.

On a side note: Remember guys let's keep this thread civil without trolling or flames. It's already getting derailed. _It's not a hardware news thread_.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - 290X 1150 Core / 1350 Memory - 13.11 beta 6 driver*
> 
> *3DMark11 Extreme* 5097
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7380927
> 
> *My graphiic score exactly matched a 780 entered in this bench off.*
> 
> On a side note: Remember guys let's keep this thread civil without trolling or flames. It's already getting derailed. _It's not a hardware news thread_.


Yes, the refrence R9 290X performance is pretty much on pair with a reference GTX 780 performance.

I took this screenshot in the day I got my GTX 780 Reference card, last June.



Note the graphics score are pretty equivalent, which for the price is great! My overall score was lower due the Core i7 920. I only wish the aftermarket R9 290X to have better acoustics and better TDP but, maintaining the price range of €550. It will benefice every single gamer on the planet!

I'm not in the mood to run all those 3DMark11 synthetics benchmarks again but, I'll certainly into benchmarking some games. I would like to see some real world, game scores from the R9 290X, as well. That would be nice


----------



## Clairvoyant129

My old Valley run with single GTX Titan @ 1180?, can't remember which driver version I used.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Titan at 1802/1953 vs. 290X at 1466/1730.


Impressive for single cards


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah, im looking forward to it, and fearing it as well lol


Dude, judging by the near month it took me to do my 7970/Titan comparo in my sig I'd say you definitely have a lot of work ahead of you. Not sure how you even have the time for it, don't you work?


----------



## provost

Haven't we beaten the price/performance horse to death already? Let's move along kids, and let the adults just enjoy the benches for the sake of benching. If someone is too immature to handle it, they can start a OMG drool drool price performance thread somewhere else...and keep beating this dead horse


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dude, judging by the near month it took me to do my 7970/Titan comparo in my sig I'd say you definitely have a lot of work ahead of you. Not sure how you even have the time for it, don't you work?


I am not that dedicated,,,, wow 1 month.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Is this with software mods in NVCP? If so then you should state it.
> 
> Valley pretty much became a bad benchmark to test when people started boosting their scores by messing with settings in NVCP and CCC.... now most of the scores are about as worthless as the AMD ones on HWBot since tessellation is disabled. Titans that could at best get to 75fps OC'd started hitting the mid-high 80s with them.
> 
> Why people couldn't just run benchmarks with stock CP settings is beyond me....


Because people WEREN'T using stock CP settings from the very start so it became impossible to try to legislate that out later. Pro benchers like ftw420 and MrTooShort had always been changing to performance setting and whatnot in NVCP since the inception of the Valley thread so those results were already in the data charts. They weren't "cheating", just using their knowledge to tweak their scores for the best. I can tell you that my very best Valley run with my good Titan before tweaking it in NVCP was 82.4 FPS. Now, with additional voltage, LLC disabled, and NVCP setting to performance my best run is 86.7 FPS.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> I am not that dedicated,,,, wow 1 month.


Lol, keep in mind that I have a full time job and a 3 year old daughter. My work on that project was limited to a couple of hours here and there whenever I had the opportunity. That's why it took so long...


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, keep in mind that I have a full time job and a 3 year old daughter. My work on that project was limited to a couple of hours here and there whenever I had the opportunity. That's why it took so long...


oh ok makes sense.

Well I will be joining this thread when the r9 290 is released.

I want to see some street fighter benchmarks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Interesting...subbed!
I hope I can post some 290x on water results soon.


----------



## provost

Nvidia control panel settings do not override any benchmark settings, because it simply can not.
For example, nvidia control panel is set at multi screen performance mode by default. You can set it to single screen for benches, The tweaks are not even worth the trouble most of the times because these net very little. You can not override AA, because the benchmark programs does not recognize it, or even worse, it lowers the scores due to conflicting with the benchmark master settings.

And, as I understand it, Gibbo has provided modded bios and unlocked voltages to 290x guys in that owners thread. Szeged should be using modded bios and unlocked voltages for Titan at this point.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

But ftw's and other's numbers were in the charts from the very beginning. How on earth do you presume to know which scores were using tweaks and which weren't? The "clean" results you have such nostalgia for could've been 50% tweaked for all you know. You just didn't like the fact that people who didn't know about the tweaks started getting better scores but that was really the part that was making it fair. It had been UNFAIR before everyone knew about them...


----------



## lilchronic

when you run benchmarks you want to run your rig at the highest performance right?...........
thats why you go to these settings and click high performance..... thats the way i look at it


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Of course. And most Nvidia users had been doing that since long before there even was a Valley benchmark. It is NOT cheating...


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you run benchmarks you want to run your rig at the highest performance right?...........
> thats why you go to these settings and click high performance..... thats the way i look at it


But that is cheating.....










I honestly didn't know people did that.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Sure....you can try to sugar coat it all you want, but using the control panel to try and get a card to override the Benchmark settings and render a lower quality version of it is just plain pathetic imo. Especially when you don't tell people about it, in that thread before Alatar and company pushed for Karlitos to allow it, there was consistency in the results that were posted because the overclocks of the GPUs were the focus not software tweaks. Then all of a sudden cards that were overclocked less started beating cards that were overclocked higher at the start of the thread destroying the consistency and rendering the thread useless.
> 
> The reason i bring this stuff up is because if a user here who has had a titan for months and uses those tweaks posts their score, and another user who just purchases an R9-290X posts theirs oblivious to those tweaks, then obviously the results will be skewed in favor of the card rendering a lower quality version of the benchmark - just like they are in 3DM11 w/ tessellation disabled on AMD cards.


Actually I had the opposite reaction with my 2 7770s in the heaven benchmark. I was running it to test my 7770CF for a thread here and I was using the threads rules for the top 30 and I was getting really low scores. Come to find out my CCC had set MSAA over-ride to 2X. But heaven was set for 8X, it didn't boost my score at all. With CCC I had 15fps I think it was. Without was around 30 fps. Made no sense to me. I keep CCC at stock because I use RadeonPro, every so often after updating CCC will change to that over-ride. PITA


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you run benchmarks you want to run your rig at the highest performance right?...........
> thats why you go to these settings and click high performance..... thats the way i look at it


This setting is not just for benchmarks but for gaming too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> But that is cheating.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly didn't know people did that.


How on earth is it cheating? Is it cheating when Car and Driver puts a BMW M3 in "Performance" mode before doing instrumented tests on it???


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How on earth is it cheating? Is it cheating when Car and Driver puts a BMW M3 in "Performance" mode before doing instrumented tests on it???


Let's just agree to disagree and leave it right there.

You have your views and I have mine.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you run benchmarks you want to run your rig at the highest performance right?...........
> thats why you go to these settings and click high performance..... thats the way i look at it


Go run it on stock settings for giggles, and you will find out that it adds negligible benefit to you score, if any


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Does that even do anything? I thought it only applied to low level graphic software and devices. Like running games in the browser etc. Wouldnt a 3d application override that setting? I just have it on quality but it's not like I notice a difference.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you run benchmarks you want to run your rig at the highest performance right?...........
> thats why you go to these settings and click high performance..... thats the way i look at it


I never did that when I had my GTX470's

Always left that at normal and let the application decide.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I never did that when I had my GTX470's
> 
> Always left that at normal and let the application decide.


i did when i was testing some 480's








http://cdn.overclock.net/d/db/900x900px-LL-dbc6c585_00031.png


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i did when i was testing some 480's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/db/900x900px-LL-dbc6c585_00031.png


Never used performance mode, Wouldn't it override the AA setting you have chosen in game and lower them? Pretty much giving you false results?

IF I ever modify a game, I modify that game's game profile. Not the universal settings.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am glad that this thread was made.. I for one cannot wait to see the results.


----------



## Arizonian

OK - let me spell it out for everyone.

A. Let's keep to the benchmarks. Discussion of the benchmarks. Comparisons etc...No off topic GPU's either.

B. No trolling with flames, trolling meme's, inflammatory GPU bashing, bickering. Keep it civil.

How can we expect members to come here to contribute and take this seriously if all this is going to be is another thread full immature responses? We're comparing a new card and most of the members here want to know the hard numbers, not opinions.

As for cheating, I'm going to leave the rules up to Alatar. He can set parameters to the benchmarks and can determine valid benchmarks by adding them to the OP as the thread starter.

/thread cleaned

If you responded to a flame, troll, etc and it was in a quote, it was removed and those replies down the chain as well to keep discussion from being disjointed or making sense. Don't be offended if you posted something valid that wasn't any of the above. The thread degraded quickly guys.

Hoping to move forward again as we are learning what these cards have and yet to see a lot more like the 290X under water as well as the 290's performance air / under water. So we've got some ways to go still.

Thank you.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

OK then, looking forward to results and numbers!!

Anyone managed to get a 290x on Water yet?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Never used performance mode, Wouldn't it override the AA setting you have chosen in game and lower them? Pretty much giving you false results?
> 
> IF I ever modify a game, I modify that game's game profile. Not the universal settings.


it dosent override AA, its like quality options that nvidia adds


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I never did that when I had my GTX470's
> 
> Always left that at normal and let the application decide.


those front page settings relate to the 3D settings tab. Most of the OCN bench thread's allow a certain degree of tweaking. I have noticed tweaking texture filtering quality higher causes weird distorted pixel lines across all three monitors. Very faint, but easy to see across a yellow sledge hammer.

I have noticed that some games prefer just clicking "let app decide." Rage was a big one. Also Serious Sam 3BFE.

I'm here for the show... Locked 2x already?!










Btw, i'm interested in comparing triple 1080P scores, if any 290X owner's wanna swap valley's.


----------



## Arm3nian

Don't you want to add cooling categories and make a mini hwbot? A single ln2 result will basically rule out anyone on air/water.


----------



## skupples

5760x1080 4xAA as by the terms in unigine valley thread. NO NVCP tweaks.

Skupples -- 3570k @ 4.6 1.36v -- 2x GTX Titan --1220/1639 @ 1.225 0%LLC -- 72.9 -- 3050 ::::::: EK WB. Max temp 40c.



They have plenty of room to go, could probably get close to 80 if I really wanted to fry them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Don't you want to add cooling categories and make a mini hwbot? A single ln2 result will basically rule out anyone on air/water.


Depending on the amount of volume that could be a pain to catagorize. Right now the Unigine thread's all have zombie's & what not @ the top of the lists. (Alatar being one of them...







)


----------



## lilchronic

331.65 NV drivers anyone ?








https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19600144/331.65_desktop_win8_winvista_win7_64bit_english.exe


----------



## Joa3d43

...and you already have posts here like this http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/170#post_21064112 ...don't think that a 6 GHz Ivy-E is a 'normal gamer' setup









...I run both quad Keplers and quad Tahitis in separate ROG boards on water (""I'm not prejudice, I hate everybody







"" ), and in a month or so, I'll very likely add a RIVE BE, 4960X and a 290X as well as a 780TI...

I for one would love to see a no holds barred, all-out competition between the architectures here, as long as they equally comply to whatever the OP rules are / will be. I'm pretty sure that 'both camps' know how to OC with overvolt, what a Phase cooler and LN2 are etc...the caveat being that the 290X camp will need a few weeks+ to start unlocking some of the secrets of what is still a new card


----------



## skyn3t

Is it nice to have a new thread bench, so I was boring and I made this







.


















1080p.zip 2820k .zip file


1440p.zip 4423k .zip file


----------



## Sgt Bilko

looks like i got a new wallpaper for my secondary screen. They look nice


----------



## Arm3nian

Looks awesome skyn3t.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is it nice to have a new thread bench, so I was boring and I made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p.zip 2820k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1440p.zip 4423k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

and here is a banner if Alatar want's it








1440

800


1440

800


1440

800


----------



## NateST

NateST --2600k @ 4.8 1.4v -- GTX 780 Classified --1398/1877 @ 1.335 --- 85.9 --3596 | On air

Unigine Valley

http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00004_zpsd1400e79.png.html


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dude, judging by the near month it took me to do my 7970/Titan comparo in my sig I'd say you definitely have a lot of work ahead of you. Not sure how you even have the time for it, don't you work?


got about a month off till the company gets more work, HVAC companys usually run into this problem in winter, if your ac is broken in winter...just turn your heat down and viola, free cold air. so i got time atm.

also, nice work sky, love it


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> My current theoretical verdict from OP: If I find a 780 up to $570 I get it. G-Sync is enough reason to avoid AMD now, and if the two cards are virtually identical, no contest.


imho, the 3GB is enuf to avoid the 780. at $500, then it is good.


----------



## szeged

single monitor 1080p users should have 3gb last them well into maxwell.

Crysis 3 on one titan on only one of my 2560x1440 monitors with 4x msaa running only uses 2870 vram, at most. I played it all the way through again, maximum settings with 4x msaa 2560x1440, only on my new titan, highest vram usage was 2870, gonna play it again all the way through when the 290x arrives and see how it does in the game.


----------



## selk22

Well some news on my 290x here it seems that the mem was really buggy in the 1300's but at 1400 it is rock solid? strange..

So currently 1100/1400.

On a side note installed the star citizen hanger module and getting about 50-60fps on very high. So this feels very good considering my friends WC 670 4gb is only getting 35-45fps


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> single monitor 1080p users should have 3gb last them well into maxwell.
> 
> Crysis 3 on one titan on only one of my 2560x1440 monitors with 4x msaa running only uses 2870 vram, at most. I played it all the way through again, maximum settings with 4x msaa 2560x1440, only on my new titan, highest vram usage was 2870, gonna play it again all the way through when the 290x arrives and see how it does in the game.


3GB card should be $500 tops. but we all know nvidia will dictate the price and the fish will bite.


----------



## King4x4

7680x1440 surround gamer here.... If I disable AA and run along with FXAA.. I run into zero Vram issues.

So yah... 3GB is enough for current games.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 3GB card should be $500 tops. but we all know nvidia will dictate the price and the fish will bite.


in a perfect world, high end cards would be $300 max...or free







but alas, big companies, on both sides, will always try to screw us.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> in a perfect world, high end cards would be $300 max...or free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but alas, big companies, on both sides, will always try to screw us.


most will think the Titan is expensive but (imo) if you compute it at $1K a card with 6GB of VRAM it comes down to @ $166/VRAM. use that ratio, the 780 will end up around $500.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just found this. Thought i post it hear





was taken from hear

http://vr-zone.com/articles/amd-radeon-r9-290x-benchmarked/61513.html


----------



## r0l4n

i7 2600K 4.5Ghz - GTX 780 1189/1800 - 331.58 WHQL driver

Asus GTX 780 DCII, stock 37 vBios, stock voltage.


----------



## skupples

Where are the 290X bencher's? I want to see the 5760x1080 competition!


----------



## szeged

mine wont be here till monday most likely







 also only have 2 1920x1080 monitors, all my other ones are 2560x1440 or id do a comparison for you lol

also found a potential buyer for one of my titans+waterblock for $750, so i can use that money to grab a 780ti when they release and add comparisons in here as well.


----------



## mboner1

I was all set to pick up the 290x but i gotta say the results i have seen are a little underwhelming. Sure their have been a few that have done alright, but the average user on air (which i will be) is getting around the 72fps on average in valley. The gigabyte 780 is in stock and $10 cheaper than the 290x at the store around the corner from me. Does the 780 require a massive overclock to get up to stock titan level performance and achieve 80+ fps in valley or is that result pretty much a given with most 780's on air???


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I was all set to pick up the 290x but i gotta say the results i have seen are a little underwhelming. Sure their have been a few that have done alright, but the average user on air (which i will be) is getting around the 72fps on average in valley. The gigabyte 780 is in stock and $10 cheaper than the 290x at the store around the corner from me. Does the 780 require a massive overclock to get up to stock titan level performance and achieve 80+ fps in valley or is that result pretty much a given with most 780's on air???


the 290x is fairing badly most due to that horrendous stock cooler on it, if you want to air cool it, either grab an aftermarket cooler, or wait for the custom cooler ones from companies such as HIS or ASUS.

the gigabyte windforce3 780 is a great card and an overclocking beast, the cooler on it is insane, i got to try a gigabyte 780 for a day, was definitely a fun ride.

780s do need a decent overclock to catch titans in valley, but 80+ fps is no sweat for a gigabyte 780. Put on skyn3t bios, and youre ready to go. if you want to push it even more, the afterburner voltage hack is here and ready to go, we have yet to see any reference cards die with volt hacks and custom bios, the only cards ive seen blow are the galaxy HOF 780s, and titans under LN2 with no vrm cooling.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I was all set to pick up the 290x but i gotta say the results i have seen are a little underwhelming. Sure their have been a few that have done alright, but the average user on air (which i will be) is getting around the 72fps on average in valley. The gigabyte 780 is in stock and $10 cheaper than the 290x at the store around the corner from me. Does the 780 require a massive overclock to get up to stock titan level performance and achieve 80+ fps in valley or is that result pretty much a given with most 780's on air???


Most 780's that are breaking 80 fps in Valley are doing it with really high memory OC's.

A stock 780 with no oc is about 65 fps.

If you can get a 780 and it will oc to 1150 mhz, that will match a stock Titan. My Classy 780 runs 1163 out of the box and was right behind my Titan SC at 1058 out of the box.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Most 780's that are breaking 80 fps in Valley are doing it with really high memory OC's.
> 
> A stock 780 with no oc is about 65 fps.
> 
> If you can get a 780 and it will oc to 1150 mhz, that will match a stock Titan. My Classy 780 runs 1163 out of the box and was right behind my Titan SC at 1058 out of the box.


thankfully, most reference card 780s can push 800+ on the memory side, so 80+ fps is easily manageable. my newest titan is pushing 900+ on air so far lol.


----------



## MetalRacer

3DMark11 Performance - 31795 - Titan Multi GPU score - 1201/1692

i7 3930k @5500Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6389645

Firestrike Extreme - 11573 - Titan Multi GPU score - 1175/1740

i7 4930k @5234MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/894165


----------



## mboner1

Cheers guys. Kinda thinking the 780 is looking like it might be the better buy at the same price point. But then there's mantle which makes me think buying a card atm is just dumb lol. But patience has never been my strong point lol... I think i'm gonna break one way or the other.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the 290x is fairing badly most due to that horrendous stock cooler on it, if you want to air cool it, either grab an aftermarket cooler, or wait for the custom cooler ones from companies such as HIS or ASUS.
> 
> the gigabyte windforce3 780 is a great card and an overclocking beast, the cooler on it is insane, i got to try a gigabyte 780 for a day, was definitely a fun ride.
> 
> 780s do need a decent overclock to catch titans in valley, but 80+ fps is no sweat for a gigabyte 780. Put on skyn3t bios, and youre ready to go. if you want to push it even more, the afterburner voltage hack is here and ready to go, *we have yet to see any reference cards die with volt hacks and custom bios*, the only cards ive seen blow are the galaxy HOF 780s, and titans under LN2 with no vrm cooling.


Not true. Ed posted a link in the Titan club to a guy who blew his 780 not too long ago using 1.27V on air. You shouldn't be using more than 1.25V on air IMO...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not true. Ed posted a link in the Titan club to a guy who blew his 780 not too long ago using 1.27V on air. You shouldn't be using more than 1.25V on air IMO...


that guy was using a palit jetstream card which is a non reference pcb


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ah, my bad.







1.25V is still more than enough to hit 80 FPS in Valley...


----------



## mcg75

3dmark11 Extreme - 780 Classy - 1320/1800 - x5976 combined - 5616 gpu

4770k at 4.3 ghz.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7384384


----------



## X-oiL

You gonna use that 4770k of yours or do you do have another computer that's not listed in your sig?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> You gonna use that 4770k of yours or do you do have another computer that's not listed in your sig?


The 4770k was used. I forgot to add that to the post at first. It has been edited.


----------



## fateswarm

To improve statistics add a standard deviation. It represents statistics more accurately since it doesn't just leave the average implied to be "the most likely result" but it also shows how spread the individual results are from the mean so it shows "how likely it is a random card you test to be close to the mean" and it allows you to draw a Normal Distribution that gives a nice overall view of the results, it's very reliable if the results are more than 30 or 40.

It's calculated with (1/(number of results -1))*sum of((average - a result)^2) or use STDEV.S() on excel on a list.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Where are the 290X bencher's? I want to see the 5760x1080 competition!


We have not seen many from OCNers (not HWbot hard modded Tess off from pro benchers) because a) not a lot of people have flashed their cards and have blocks yet for water cooling the 290x. and b) most are aware now that review sites sand bagged the comparative Gk110 benchmarks due to the way boost 2.0 works , and in real world the over-clocked results don't sync up with the grandeur claims in the reviews. I have been saying this from the beginning.

This is why I never put a lot of stock in any review whether for an Nvidia card or AMD card. I wait to see real world results before arriving at a conclusion about the card.

Price/performance still looks great though for 290x and if Mantle adds some been benefit, it would be a nice bonus.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Benchmarks*
> 
> Firestrike
> Firestrike Extreme
> 3dmark 11 P-preset
> 3dmark 11 X-preset
> Unigine Valley (Extreme HD preset)
> Unigine Heaven
> Bioshock: Infinite built in benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tomb raider built in benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033 built in benchmark (no PhysX)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Metro LL built in benchmark (no PhysX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham City (no PhysX)
> AVP 2010
> Sleeping Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hitman Absolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mafia 2 (no PhysX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Payne 3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Resident Evil 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Settings:
> Everything maxed out
> Turn off Nvidia and AMD specific features
> 1080/1440p*


Maybe you'll like the new additions for clarity....

I don't have all the other games


----------



## lilchronic

unigine heaven 4.0
i5 3570k @ 5ghz gtx 780 sc 1215/3500 @ 1.212v no llc mod
left this running for 30 min


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got about a month off till the company gets more work, HVAC companys usually run into this problem in winter, if your ac is broken in winter...just turn your heat down and viola, free cold air. so i got time atm.
> 
> also, nice work sky, love it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> looks like i got a new wallpaper for my secondary screen. They look nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Looks awesome skyn3t.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> NateST --2600k @ 4.8 1.4v -- GTX 780 Classified --1398/1877 @ 1.335 --- 85.9 --3596 | On air
> 
> Unigine Valley
> 
> http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00004_zpsd1400e79.png.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score.

I did try to catch the 80 score tree times after this 79.9 but no lucky . 1.3 with LLC disable.
1372Mhz - valley - 79.9


----------



## lacrossewacker

i7-3770k @ 4.3ghz
Gigabyte 780 @ 1254mhz
driver: 326.80





Spoiler: Heaven 4.0 62.4fps Score: 1573 1080p










Spoiler: Heaven 4.0 38.7fps Score: 976 1440p










Spoiler: Valley 1.0 71.8fps Score: 3003 1080p










Spoiler: Valley 1.0 43.8fps Score: 1834 1440p










Spoiler: Hitman 51.56fps 1080p










Spoiler: Mafia 2 139.6fps 1080p










Spoiler: Metro LL 47.93fps 1080p



*Not sure why it says "Tesselation: Not supported" Just FYI *






Spoiler: Tomb Raider 49.8fps 1080p










Spoiler: 3dMark11 P13757 Graphics Score: 15890



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7386152*







Spoiler: 3dMark Firestorm: P9745 Graphics: 11123



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1497719
Jumped between 1215-1228mhz. No idea what that "time measurement data not available" thing is*




Will do SLI 780's when I muster the courage to take down my TC folding 780







May be a few weeks though.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> i7-3770k @ 4.3ghz
> Gigabyte 780 @ 1254mhz
> driver: 326.80


Why does your tessellation for metro say "not supported"?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Why does your tessellation for metro say "not supported"?


good question

Driver as I mentioned and these settings


It looked like it was running just fine during the benchmark (3 loops) Is my score in the same ballpark as other 780's/titans?


----------



## SoloCamo

First run attempt so far... Metro LL.. FX-8350 @ stock 4.0ghz - R9 290x @ 1100mhz core & 1350 mem - fan at 65% I'm sure there's plenty more headroom


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> First run attempt so far... Metro LL.. FX-8350 @ stock 4.0ghz - R9 290x @ 1100mhz core & 1350 mem - fan at 65% I'm sure there's plenty of headroom


Honest question, is 65% fan speed bearable for typical use?

Push up to 1150mhz!!


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Honest question, is 65% fan speed bearable for typical use?
> 
> Push up to 1150mhz!!


If you lived next to a airport it guess it wouldn't be so noticeable









I think even uber mode is loud. And 100% is just insane, 4 of those in a PC @ 100% fan could probably push the case around the room.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> If you lived next to a airport it guess it wouldn't be so noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think even uber mode is loud. And 100% is just insane, 4 of those in a PC @ 100% fan could probably push the case around the room.


Haha like a balloon "farting" around the room.

What temps did you see at 1100mhz and 65% fan speeds? Did it maintain the 1100mhz target?


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Haha like a balloon "farting" around the room.
> 
> What temps did you see at 1100mhz and 65% fan speeds? Did it maintain the 1100mhz target?


Maintains it with zero issue, and yea, 65% is hardly quiet, but I've been used to my XFX DD 7970GE I had overclocked and that was just as loud. Temps were at max 77&c with one slight bump to 78*c, average around 75*c on the runs after 3 in a row after I posted that screen.


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> First run attempt so far... Metro LL.. FX-8350 @ stock 4.0ghz - R9 290x @ 1100mhz core & 1350 mem - fan at 65% I'm sure there's plenty more headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif
> This is slightly unrelated, but that is better than two 7970s running at 1150/1650...
> I'm just amazed that a single 290X is able to put out numbers like those...


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> First run attempt so far... Metro LL.. FX-8350 @ stock 4.0ghz - R9 290x @ 1100mhz core & 1350 mem - fan at 65% I'm sure there's plenty more headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG alt="band.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/band.gif
> 
> And I know that 8350 at stock is holding it back.


----------



## grunion

These things can't be any louder than previous reference cards.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know that 8350 at stock is holding it back.


If that is "holding back", cant wait to see it not holding back.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> And I know that 8350 at stock is holding it back.


yeah stock AMD cpus are the right way to bench AMD cards

but you should try to OC it. don't know why you have not


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> First run attempt so far... Metro LL.. FX-8350 @ stock 4.0ghz - R9 290x @ 1100mhz core & 1350 mem - fan at 65% I'm sure there's plenty more headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Your graph is so smooth lol


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Your graph is so smooth lol


Yes smoother than most I have seen.


----------



## cam51037

Knucklehead 47 mentioned that dB meter, my GTX 670 Sig2 runs at 60dB from a meter away from the back of the case at 80% fan speed.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Yes smoother than most I have seen.


High fan speed probably keeps the clock speed solid.
Or thats what i'm guessing

Dips are probably because of CPU


----------



## sugarhell

Oh i found a smoother one on the 290x thread.



First stock second 1160 i think


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Oh i found a smoother one on the 290x thread.
> 
> 
> 
> First stock second 1160 i think


man I really love these cards.

Can't wait to get my 290.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah stock AMD cpus are the right way to bench AMD cards
> 
> but you should try to OC it. don't know why you have not


Have a 9590 and Crosshair-V on the way







(no, I didn't go out of the way to buy the 9590 as I'm not crazy lol, it was gifted to me as a surprise). This board I'm on now (asrock 970 extreme 3) can't support a 200mhz OC of the 8350 as is... however once the CHV arrives I'm hopefully looking at 4.8-5ghz, if not, I'll keep it at the stock 4.7ghz, either way, at minimum an additional 700mhz will not hurt here.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Have a 9590 and Crosshair-V on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no, I didn't go out of the way to buy the 9590 as I'm not crazy lol, it was gifted to me as a surprise). This board I'm on now (asrock 970 extreme 3) can't support a 200mhz OC of the 8350 as is... however once the CHV arrives I'm hopefully looking at 4.8-5ghz, if not, I'll keep it at the stock 4.7ghz, either way, at minimum an additional 700mhz will not hurt here.


Can't say i wouldn't accept a 9590 free. Though i'd probably sell it lol as bad as that sounds.CHV should help a ton. You just need around 4.5+ to be sure your rid of CPU bottleneck or IMO at least.


----------



## szeged

metro on one titan at 1137/3254 to compare


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> metro on one titan at 1137/3254 to compare


What was your CPU clocked at?


----------



## szeged

4.8 as with all my testing.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> metro on one titan at 1137/3254 to compare


impressive. how does it look when your titan is at max OC?


----------



## szeged

can average 60 fps or so with max game stable clocks. game doesnt scale too well with higher clocks imo, if i add about +100 on the core and + 500 on memory, its barely a 5 fps increase lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> can average 60 fps or so with max game stable clocks. game doesnt scale too well with higher clocks imo, if i add about +100 on the core and + 500 on memory, its barely a 5 fps increase lol.


Metro loves memory bandwidth.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> metro on one titan at 1137/3254 to compare


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Oh i found a smoother one on the 290x thread.
> 
> 
> 
> First stock second 1160 i think


Just about equal.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> metro on one titan at 1137/3254 to compare


So I'm 5fps behind a higher clocked Titan (compared to my 1100/1350 run on the 290x), and a 4.8ghz 4700k compared to my stock 8350. I'm impressed by this card... can't wait to OC my cpu and see what difference I can make up.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Just about equal.


but keep in mind, look how many spikes to lower fps my titan had in my run compared to his 290x keeping the fps from spiking, that right there is a win for the 290x imo.

funny, the amd card plays better in an nvidia game lol.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Just about equal.


Other then the 290x looking like it is enjoying a smoother frametime ride. Though i'm sure that can be cleaned up on the titan side a little.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> but keep in mind, look how many spikes to lower fps my titan had in my run compared to his 290x keeping the fps from spiking, that right there is a win for the 290x imo.
> 
> funny, the amd card plays better in an nvidia game lol.


That is true.


----------



## szeged

also when actually playing metro 2033 last night with two titans in sli (this is actually in game enjoying the storyline, not the benchmark) the game was super jittery, like quadfire 7970s jittery. frames were jumping all over the place and when i would move in fast combat situations, it felt like i was on pcp or something. idk what is going on with sli in that game lol. i had to pull a titan out just to get gameplay where i didnt feel like my head was going to explode. Also, borderlands2 keeps crashing and bsoding when having two titans in sli, pulled one out, not a single problem.


----------



## bpmcleod

Firestrike Extreme (will be running another test here in a second to try and break into the 6ks!)

GTX 780 HC CLassy

Firestrike Extreme: 3770k @ 4.6 780 classy 1450/1738 I believe
Edit:







This is all my card will muster at 1.35core v and 1.7 mem volts.










Heaven: 3770k @ 4.6 780 classy @ 1424/1724
Edit: Added in Heaven scores ! (Results are hard to see but it is 71.7 ran at 1080p, Ultra, Extreme, x8AA)


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> also when actually playing metro 2033 last night with two titans in sli (this is actually in game enjoying the storyline, not the benchmark) the game was super jittery, like quadfire 7970s jittery. frames were jumping all over the place and when i would move in fast combat situations, it felt like i was on pcp or something. idk what is going on with sli in that game lol. i had to pull a titan out just to get gameplay where i didnt feel like my head was going to explode. *Also, borderlands2 keeps crashing and bsoding when having two titans in sli, pulled one out, not a single problem.*


Borderlands 2 used to have negative crossfire scaling with my 7950's. I would get better fps with a single car than with 2









Thats since been fixed though. As for metro ( which i also enjoyed), It was pretty tough to run at 1440p, so i don't know if my crossfire was experiencing frame pacing issues or just lack of gpu horsepower


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Borderlands 2 used to have negative crossfire scaling with my 7950's. I would get better fps with a single car than with 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats since been fixed though. As for metro ( which i also enjoyed), It was pretty tough to run at 1440p, so i don't know if my crossfire was experiencing frame pacing issues or just lack of gpu horsepower


my fps was stupid high with two titans in, something along the lines of 300+fps average with physx on with tons of stuff going on around me, but then randomly i would be walking around and then boom bsod or crash.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> i7-3770k @ 4.3ghz
> Gigabyte 780 @ 1254mhz
> *driver: 326.80*


you may want to consider updating those . .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GeForce WHQL 331.58 Performance Analysis


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you may want to consider updating those . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GeForce WHQL 331.58 Performance Analysis


allot of the new driver's have been absolutely terrible. Specially for multi-head users.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> allot of the new driver's have been absolutely terrible. Specially for multi-head users.


drivers are always it or miss, the supposed gpu killing 320.18 gave me the highest clocks for benching but it was a quatro driver that gave me the best game play . . .go figure.

it was just a suggestion to consider . .


----------



## specopsFI

I'm gonna subscribe, since let's face it: this is the hottest thing right now in the world of graphics!









My own personal niche of interest is full reference cards (cooler+PCB) with stock BIOS. This is my contribution for now, Xeon E3-1230V2 @ 3.6GHz and GTX 780 reference @1215MHz/3554MHz:



That is some nice use of a 265W TDP, IMO. (And 69W for the CPU







)


----------



## selk22

Well SpecOps you inspired me to run a Heaven benchmark again since I upped my mem some.. Nice results BTW









Here is mine


Not bad I would say







I was never someone who expected this to trounce the GK110 though. Just a price for performance fan and a gamer.

3930k 4.6 r9 290x 1100/1400 70% Fan profile no voltage until we got more voltage support.

Cmon 290x owners! Lets get some more results here

Edite: Also I am excited to see results once we are out of the beta drivers


----------



## Arizonian

I posted this awhile back but not sure if it counts because I'm missing something to validate it.

i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz / 290X 1150 Core + 1350 Memory - no voltage or modded BIOS.



Edit: 100% Fan when trying my hand at benching.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well SpecOps you inspired me to run a Heaven benchmark again since I upped my mem some.. Nice results BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never someone who expected this to trounce the GK110 though. Just a price for performance fan and a gamer.
> 
> 3930k 4.6 r9 290x 1100/1400 70% Fan profile no voltage until we got more voltage support.
> 
> Cmon 290x owners! Lets get some more results here
> 
> Edite: Also I am excited to see results once we are out of the beta drivers


Thanks! That is the limit for me, literally. It took some fine tuning, running it against the power limit all the way through without triggering the throttling. Still, I'm really not a benchmark kind of a guy, either. I just like to play my games with some eye candy









I suppose Unigine gives Nvidia a bit more than they actually deserve, Valley even more so than Heaven. But then again, Firestrike seems to be returning the favor... It really feels like all the titles right now are leaning one way or another. BF3 (sp) has evened out I think but it doesn't have a built-in benchmark so it's difficult to get comparable runs.

What I'm most impressed with the 290X is the Metro Last Light results. Whatever AMD did, they really have that previously pro-Nvidia title figured out. Kudos!

Edit: Actually, I decided to do yet another run of Heaven. This is bone stock 780:



My point is this. Comparing my stock result and my max stock BIOS result, I can get 26% more performance (1601pts/1269pts=1,26=126%). One might wonder how that is, considering that my 780 like most have a stock boost clock of 1006MHz which means my core OC is only 1215MHz/1006MHz=1,21 so 21%. That is the fan profile for you. I'm not hitting the stock power limit of 100% but I'm hitting the stock temperature limit of 80 and throttling all the way down to 901MHz at the lowest.

Stock reference 780 and Titan results are utterly pointless, IMHO. OC is where it's at.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Just about equal.


So Titan 54,88, 290x 50,06 and higher core clock on R290X - yeah it's almost equal


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> but keep in mind, look how many spikes to lower fps my titan had in my run compared to his 290x keeping the fps from spiking, that right there is a win for the 290x imo.
> 
> funny, the amd card plays better in an nvidia game lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> So Titan 54,88, 290x 50,06 and higher core clock on R290X - yeah it's almost equal


Look at the Titan posters response to the same remark above.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Now the prices of the gtx 780 are the same or less then the 290X in the uk. £100 off 780 classy to. Damn


----------



## FlyingSolo

What do you guy's think. Buy a 780 classy for the same price as the 290x for 1440p gaming. Or is the 290X still a better buy. Now it looks like for sure the 780 ti will take the old price of the 780


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> What do you guy's think. Buy a 780 classy for the same price as the 290x for 1440p gaming. Or is the 290X still a better buy. Now it looks like for sure the 780 ti will take the old price of the 780


Once both are overclocked to the max, you'll most likely never notice the difference in games, just go for what you are comfortable with....


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Once both are overclocked to the max, you'll most likely never notice the difference in games, just go for what you are comfortable with....


Thanks. Just might wait a bit longer to see what the 780 ti brings. Or if the custom 290X comes out end of november which i doubt. I guess now new buyers have more choices


----------



## fateswarm

I may be called an NVIDIA shill but I genuinely doubt riced 780s will be beaten. Then again I keep some reservations until we see most people put good cooling on them AMDs.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Now the prices of the gtx 780 are the same or less then the 290X in the uk. £100 off 780 classy to. Damn


1440? 3GB is plenty.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> also when actually playing metro 2033 last night with two titans in sli (this is actually in game enjoying the storyline, not the benchmark) the game was super jittery, like quadfire 7970s jittery. frames were jumping all over the place and when i would move in fast combat situations, it felt like i was on pcp or something. idk what is going on with sli in that game lol. i had to pull a titan out just to get gameplay where i didnt feel like my head was going to explode. Also, borderlands2 keeps crashing and bsoding when having two titans in sli, pulled one out, not a single problem.


That's strange, while metro:LL isn't known for being the best programming on earth, i rarely have any issues. I'll have to test it on these new drivers. Same for BL2, the only time thing's bsod is when my cpu is unstable. Gpu failure is normally just a black screen & repeating sound. @least in my experience with both of those games.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Heaven: 3770k @ 4.6 780 classy @ 1424/1724
> Edit: Added in Heaven scores ! (Results are hard to see but it is 71.7 ran at 1080p, Ultra, Extreme, x8AA)


Nice!

13.5% higher clock than mine (1254) and a 15% better performance. Your memory OC must be squeezing out that extra 1-2 fps. (+200 on mem clock for me)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you may want to consider updating those . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GeForce WHQL 331.58 Performance Analysis


I will eventually.

The newest drivers don't like [email protected] though









As soon as those I see other folders switch over successfully, I'll have to stick on these >_>


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 13.5% higher clock than mine (1254) and a 15% better performance. Your memory OC must be squeezing out that extra 1-2 fps. (+200 on mem clock for me)
> I will eventually.
> 
> The newest drivers don't like [email protected] though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as those I see other folders switch over successfully, I'll have to stick on these >_>


My gpu has had 0 problems folding on the 331 drivers


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> My gpu has had 0 problems folding on the 331 drivers


on what?

I tried the beta driver for BF4. It didn't affect my 780's, but my 670 was getting like 60k ppd less









EDIT: oh you have 780's too


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> So Titan 54,88, 290x 50,06 and higher core clock on R290X - yeah it's almost equal


You want to argue about 30mhz?

LOL


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> You want to argue about 30mhz?
> 
> LOL


The biggest thing I noticed was the "stutter" that he was getting on the Titans. You can see it on his graphcs and he's even mentioned experiencing that during the campaign.

I'd be inclined to think it's just drivers, (bad SLI profiles?) but then he then went on to say how his SLI Titans would BSOD with BorderLands 2. There must be an underlying issue, some sort of legacy software that hasn't be overwritten/deleted.

Those numerous "stutters" would be more detrimental to the fluidity of the experience than a loss of ~4fps to the average.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> You want to argue about 30mhz?
> 
> LOL


I dont argue about it - it's just statement of fact.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> The biggest thing I noticed was the "stutter" that he was getting on the Titans. You can see it on his graphcs and he's even mentioned experiencing that during the campaign.
> 
> I'd be inclined to think it's just drivers, (bad SLI profiles?) but then he then went on to say how his SLI Titans would BSOD with BorderLands 2. There must be an underlying issue, some sort of legacy software that hasn't be overwritten/deleted.
> 
> Those numerous "stutters" would be more detrimental to the fluidity of the experience than a loss of ~4fps to the average.


It wasn't SLI. It was a single Titan.

If I understood correctly...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> I dont argue about it - it's just statement of fact.


Ok thanks.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> It wasn't SLI. It was a single Titan.
> 
> If I understood correctly....


ahh, I see his actual screen shot was from one of his Titans.

But this part...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> also when actually playing metro 2033 last night with two titans in sli (this is actually in game enjoying the storyline, not the benchmark) the game was super jittery, like quadfire 7970s jittery. frames were jumping all over the place and when i would move in fast combat situations, it felt like i was on pcp or something. idk what is going on with sli in that game lol. i had to pull a titan out just to get gameplay where i didnt feel like my head was going to explode. Also, borderlands2 keeps crashing and bsoding when having two titans in sli, pulled one out, not a single problem.


Kind of leads me to question his system's stability


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> ahh, I see his actual screen shot was from one of his Titans.
> 
> But this part...
> Kind of leads me to question his system's stability


As usual you try to down play whenever AMD cards and try to say somethign is wrong why Nvidia doesnt do too well.

But hey I am willing to prove you wrong.

So I take it this 780 is unstable too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *every thing maxed out and no physx*
> 
> *metro Last Light*
> i5 3570k @ 5ghz -- gtx 780 sc 1228mhz core clock /3600 mem -- watercooled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> *2560x1440*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... i cant get bio shock benchmark to work. it runs the benchmark just fine but at the end when its done it just stays at a black screen ????
> 
> AVP and Max payne 3 are installing and i plan on running 3dmark / 3d mark 11 @ much higher clock's


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> As usual you try to down play whenever AMD cards and try to say somethign is wrong why Nvidia doesnt do too well.
> 
> But hey I am willing to prove you wrong.
> 
> So I take it this 780 is unstable too?


and as usual, you think I'm trying to downplay AMD, while instead I was trying to do what any IT guy should do and look for issues in the results and try to fix them.

If I wanted to downplay AMD I wouldn't have mentioned..
Quote:


> The biggest thing I noticed was the "stutter" that he was getting on the Titans. You can see it on his graphcs and he's even mentioned experiencing that during the campaign.


or how
Quote:


> Those numerous "stutters" would be more detrimental to the fluidity of the experience than a loss of ~4fps to the average.


Oh my gosh dare I say I was giving the nod to AMD's benchmark for stability over raw FPS (something AMD is WELL aware of)

Then again, when he says..
Quote:


> Also, borderlands2 keeps crashing and bsoding when having two titans in sli, pulled one out, not a single problem.


I try looking into the details and seeing how it relates to each other. No need for me to pick and choose very specific situations where one wins and one loses.

Now having looked at more screens (even mine) I see that it is a reoccurring issue that's related to Nvida and M:LL. Hopefully something that's fixed. I never notice it in my campaign but it's apparently there.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Now having looked at more screens (even mine) I see that it is a reoccurring issue that's related to Nvida and M:LL. Hopefully something that's fixed. I never notice it in my campaign but it's apparently there.


That's all you needed to say.

Also I don't care about stuttering cause I can never notice it.

But since it has been brought up


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> That's all you needed to say.
> 
> Also I don't care about stuttering cause I can never notice it.
> 
> But since it has been brought up


"but it's apparently there"

by the way
*780 Classified $580 Newegg*

HardOCP
Quote:


> If it weren't for the $549 price point that AMD has set, many would call this card disappointing.


----------



## Aparition

For Metro LL I get similar jumps in my graphs. Campaign fluidity is excellent though. I'm trying a few things to see what is affecting it, system side.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> by the way
> *780 Classified $580 Newegg*
> 
> HardOCP
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for the $549 price point that AMD has set, many would call this card disappointing.
Click to expand...

Very nice, especially with all the free games.

Unless Shadowplay is worth a lot to the buyer I'd still wait for custom 290s and to see how good Mantle and TrueAudio are, but otherwise it's great to see such huge price cuts.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Very nice, especially with all the free games.
> 
> Unless Shadowplay is worth a lot to the buyer I'd still wait for custom 290s and to see how good Mantle and TrueAudio are, but otherwise it's great to see such huge price cuts.


Agreed. In my opinion, the 780 has stepped down from the top enthusiast position. Its now going to be between the 780ti and custom 290x's


----------



## GraveDigger7878

GTX 780 Classified at $580 > 290X at $550


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified at $580 > 290X at $550


Yes, but just like the 780 was more important than the Titan, the 290 is going to be more important than the 290X.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified at $580 > 290X at $550


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*


Your very own picture..










The 780 HOF is more or less just as capable (as a classified)


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Your very own picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 780 HOF is more or less just as capable (as a classified)


I don't know whats going on in that graph
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified at $580 > 290X at $550


Id have a reference 290x over a classy any day, assuming i was watercooling. If air, id stick it out for the ti or non-ref 290x. This is all preference anyway, whats a couple fps matter in the end


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Your very own picture..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: STUPIDLY LARGE GRAPH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 780 HOF is more or less just as capable (as a classified)


I'd put it as "less capable" than the Classified. Classifieds have basically eaten up all of the Samsung ICs on the market, so they have ridiculously solid cores capable of hitting 1300-1400 on air, and clocking to the moon on water/LN2. And they have memory capable of stupidly high overclocks. Not to mention EVBot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Id have a reference 290x over a classy any day, assuming i was watercooling. If air, id stick it out for the ti or non-ref 290x. This is all preference anyway, whats a couple fps matter anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tend to agree with you in terms of raw performance. But the classified would be so much more fun to tinker around with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even more so on water.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I don't know whats going on in that graph


It was a graph he posted a few days ago. I don't want to go back and find the original, but I do have the local saved copy that I made to "paint" in all of my responses.

The main thing in the graph is the 780 OC > R290X OC


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> This is all preference anyway, whats a couple fps matter anyway


well this is a competition thread where the winner would be determined even by .01 fps, so fps does matter here







but if youre gaming, 780,780ti,290,290x,titan, all about the same really, you arent going to notice a 3 fps difference unless youre just borderline about playable and non playable fps, in which case, get whichever is least expensive, which is now the 780, followed by 290x, then 780 custom cards.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'd tend to agree with you in terms of raw performance. But the classified would be so much more fun to tinker around with . Even more so on water.


Ill one up you and say the 290x will be so much more fun under water!! Theres so much inherent satisfaction in taking the 95* fire breathing beast and taming it with some good ol' fashioned distilled.









I think it's time we start a petition for EVGA to produce AMD cards







They were always my first choice when buying Nvidia, ive missed them


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Ill one up you and say the 290x will be so much more fun under water!! Theres so much inherent satisfaction in taking the 95* fire breathing beast and taming it with some good ol' fashioned distilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time we start a petition for EVGA to produce AMD cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were always my first choice when buying Nvidia, ive missed them


if evga made amd cards, i wouldnt spend so much time trying to keep the "void if removed' warranty stickers in tact when removing amd coolers







It would give me a much easier decision on nvidia vs amd when both cards are so close to each other.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> *well this is a competition thread where the winner would be determined even by .01 fps, so fps does matter here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if youre gaming, 780,780ti,290,290x,titan, all about the same really, you arent going to notice a 3 fps difference unless youre just borderline about playable and non playable fps, in which case, get whichever is least expensive, which is now the 780, followed by 290x, then 780 custom cards.


True, but as soon as one card gets more fps, the otherside will start poking at heat or power usage, or the other side will claim driver modding or forcing settings outside of the benchmark. There must be a better way to quatify all this


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> True, but as soon as one card gets more fps, the otherside will start poking at heat or power usage, or the other side will claim driver modding or forcing settings outside of the benchmark. There must be a better way to quatify all this


780 thermals are very attractive.
290x reminds me of Firmi 480. Water will do wonders. I want to see how the 290 does on air though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> True, but as soon as one card gets more fps, the otherside will start poking at heat or power usage, or the other side will claim driver modding or forcing settings outside of the benchmark. There must be a better way to quatify all this


i think in every day "gamers" use, heat and power should be taken into account, but in things such as this, you do what you have to win, be it modded bios, hacked voltages, insane heat, insane power draw, extreme cold, modded cards, whatever it takes









I can see if you are strictly gaming that heat could be a problem when using 2 cards blowing out hot air in your house, or power use etc etc, but people bringing that up in these kind of threads are just scared their card might turn into #2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> The biggest thing I noticed was the "stutter" that he was getting on the Titans. You can see it on his graphcs and he's even mentioned experiencing that during the campaign.
> 
> I'd be inclined to think it's just drivers, (bad SLI profiles?) but then he then went on to say how his SLI Titans would BSOD with BorderLands 2. There must be an underlying issue, some sort of legacy software that hasn't be overwritten/deleted.
> 
> Those numerous "stutters" would be more detrimental to the fluidity of the experience than a loss of ~4fps to the average.


I have to agree, like i said earlier. While Metro:LL is NOT known for it's amazing performance I have never experienced these issues. Also, a Blue Screen OF Death is rarely related to the GPU.


----------



## szeged

metro 2033 is just a stuttering mess for me on two titans, one titan its fine, but the fps tanks









the BSOD in borderlands2 only happens when i have two cards installed, with just one titan on i can play for 10 hours at a time and not have a single problem. I wonder whats going on with that lol.

metro last light however, plays just fine with two titans, no stutter at all, but 2033 looks like im playing one of those old flip book comics in the 20s.


----------



## BroJin

Currently running CF 6950's at 1440p









Waiting for someone to post number with water block on these R290x. I see so much potential on these cards. With controlled temps and mature drivers, I'm hoping better numbers. I expect this Bench-off thread become crazy in couple of months when AMD guys start to get better numbers /


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> Currently running CF 6950's at 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for someone to post number with water block on these R290x. I see so much potential on these cards. With controlled temps and mature drivers, I'm hoping better numbers. I expect this Bench-off thread become crazy in couple of months when AMD guys start to get better numbers /


My 290x waterblock is sitting on my doorstep right now. We'll all have our answers by the end of the night


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> My 290x waterblock is sitting on my doorstep right now. We'll all have our answers by the end of the night



































































Good luck bro


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> My 290x waterblock is sitting on my doorstep right now. We'll all have our answers by the end of the night


GO GO GO GO


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> My 290x waterblock is sitting on my doorstep right now. We'll all have our answers by the end of the night


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> My 290x waterblock is sitting on my doorstep right now. We'll all have our answers by the end of the night


What does your card do on air?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Good luck and may the overclocking gods grace you!


----------



## skupples

780Ti confirmed @ 699, 780 dropped to 499, 770 dropped to 330$ Still no confirmation of specs. Speculation @ this price hint's towards a 3gb titan, OR 2496 & 3gb.

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/geforce_gtx_780_ti_available_november_7th_for_699_lower_780_price.html


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> Currently running CF 6950's at 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for someone to post number with water block on these R290x. I see so much potential on these cards. With controlled temps and mature drivers, I'm hoping better numbers. I expect this Bench-off thread become crazy in couple of months when AMD guys start to get better numbers /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 290x waterblock is sitting on my doorstep right now. We'll all have our answers by the end of the night
Click to expand...


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> As usual you try to down play whenever AMD cards and try to say somethign is wrong why Nvidia doesnt do too well.
> 
> But hey I am willing to prove you wrong.
> 
> So I take it this 780 is unstable too?


He was stating the guys system didn't sound stable, which it doesn't. The problems he is having are signs of not quite stable memory or cpu overclocks. Unstable cards cause driver crashes. Rarely do they cause bsod. These are almost always associated with the former. Memory or cpu problems


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 780Ti confirmed @ 699, 780 dropped to 499, 770 dropped to 330$ Still no confirmation of specs. Speculation @ this price hint's towards a 3gb titan, OR 2496 & 3gb.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/geforce_gtx_780_ti_available_november_7th_for_699_lower_780_price.html


I SWEAR I SEE YOU POSTING THIS ON EVERY r290x threads







Seriously Don't you have anything else better to do?


----------



## bpmcleod

Tbh all of the bickering betwern amd and nvidia fans is pointless tbh. The 290x is a great card that servees its purpose just as the 780 does. The only thing that is frustrating with amd products is the way they market them. They throw out these "good" products with a lot of potential but at stock they are all but maximized as it is. The 290x out the box has barely any headroom. Amd has gotten into a bad habit of this the past year or two. Once the 290x start hitting aftermarket cooling solutions or third party ones, they will be great cards along side the 780 (considering this card pretty much still owns all of the benches not including the overpriced titan that isn't a true gamers card to begin with)


----------



## sugarhell

Some results from tsm

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7381362
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054331

By the way i didint know that was a news thread and the same trolls are here


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Some results from tsm
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7381362
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/936462


Sugarhell, any more details you have on this score like bios, volts, temps, cooling, ab monitoring graphs?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Sugarhell, any more details you have on this score like bios, volts, temps, cooling, ab monitoring graphs?


1.3 volt,universal block, air vrms,no vdroop bios.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Some results from tsm
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7381362
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054331


Can he post that himself or are you his maid?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Are you idiot? He asked me to do it


Oh I see. So you are his maid,


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Some results from tsm
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7381362
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054331


6280 for the FS GPU score, Nice!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Some results from tsm
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7381362
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054331
> 
> By the way i didint know that was a news thread and the same trolls are here


Good stuff, gotta like those gpu scores!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Good stuff, gotta like those gpu scores!


Heck yeah









I'm eager to post my own soon...


----------



## DampMonkey

Whos ready to get this party started?


----------



## tin0

Indeed, these are the type of scores that get you excited for such a card whether it's a 290x or a 780Ti.
Still, owning a GTX690 for gaming can't move me towards theses cards unfortunately (I was hoping otherwise)


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> Indeed, these are the type of scores that get you excited for such a card whether it's a 290x or a 780Ti.
> Still, owning a GTX690 for gaming can't move me towards theses cards unfortunately (I was hoping otherwise)


You can't hope for a multi GPU performance equivalent over 1 generation... lol

And regarding TSM's FS Extreme GPU score... my Classified @ 1385 only got a GPU score of 5607, BUT the 290X does seem to outperform Nvidia in FS Extreme and FS. It seems to be one of the few benches where it stomps Titans.


----------



## szeged

titan on skyn3t bios, no llc disabled, 1.212v



this card is pretty crazy so far.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> titan on skyn3t bios, no llc disabled, 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> this card is pretty crazy so far.


Nice valley run, that is getting close to my two gk104 cards.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice valley run, that is getting close to my two gk104 cards.


yeah once i give this card 1.35v and llc disabled, its gonna fly.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah once i give this card 1.35v and llc disabled, its gonna fly.


Until you see smoke and sparks...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Until you see smoke and sparks...


I would be the first to see smoke from a titan on 1.35v lol.


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Whos ready to get this party started?























































































Sexy:thumb:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Some results from tsm
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7381362
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054331
> 
> By the way i didint know that was a news thread and the same trolls are here


Looks like I got some work to do!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6962613

Of course that was back in August before I had extra voltage and LLC disabled so I'll have to do some more single card benches again now.


----------



## mocboy123

The best thing about the 780 ti is the supposed price drop for the 770...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Until you see smoke and sparks...


We have had ONE report of a dead gk110 on OCN so far, & the guy was doing 1.4 ON AIR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> The best thing about the 780 ti is the supposed price drop for the 770...


Welcome to OCN first off! Second, +1 so no more zero rep, 0 is such an ugly number...

Third. 780Ti is confirmed @ 699$ MSRP, 780 will fall to 499$ MSRP, 770 will fall to 330$ MSRP. All prices are USD. These price drops should happen with in the first week of November. Many site's are already pushing much lower prices on said units.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Until you see smoke and sparks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have had ONE report of a dead gk110 on OCN so far, & the guy was doing 1.4 ON AIR.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> The best thing about the 780 ti is the supposed price drop for the 770...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to OCN first off! Second, +1 so no more zero rep, 0 is such an ugly number...
> 
> Third. 780Ti is confirmed @ 699$ MSRP, 780 will fall to 499$ MSRP, 770 will fall to 330$ MSRP. All prices are USD. These price drops should happen with in the first week of November. Many site's are already pushing much lower prices on said units.
Click to expand...

Actually price drops on already released cards are already taking place. The egg has some 780's at $499 already.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Gotta give credit where credit is due...thanks AMD, we needed more competition, things were getting out of hand









And, dam I want a new gpu


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Actually price drops on already released cards are already taking place. The egg has some 780's at $499 already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> We have had ONE report of a dead gk110 on OCN so far, & the guy was doing 1.4 ON AIR.
> Welcome to OCN first off! Second, +1 so no more zero rep, 0 is such an ugly number...
> 
> Third. 780Ti is confirmed @ 699$ MSRP, 780 will fall to 499$ MSRP, 770 will fall to 330$ MSRP. All prices are USD. These price drops should happen with in the first week of November.
> 
> 
> *Many site's are already pushing much lower prices on said units.*


----------



## selk22

I am ready for these WC results Monkey! GL!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Whos ready to get this party started?


Really want to see what it can do under water, Im having a little buyers remorse of my 7990's, 780's just dropped to 400 here in the uk making the 290x's,7990's dearer


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well SpecOps you inspired me to run a Heaven benchmark again since I upped my mem some.. Nice results BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> Not bad I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never someone who expected this to trounce the GK110 though. Just a price for performance fan and a gamer.
> 
> 3930k 4.6 r9 290x 1100/1400 70% Fan profile no voltage until we got more voltage support.
> 
> Cmon 290x owners! Lets get some more results here
> 
> Edite: Also I am excited to see results once we are out of the beta drivers


You can do better.. I'm pulling on average 58.5-60fps on my run at 1100/1350... and that's with a stock clocked 8350. What driver are you running?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> You can do better.. I'm pulling on average 58.5-60fps on my run at 1100/1350... and that's with a stock clocked 8350. What driver are you running?


Beta 13.11 v6.. Not sure how I can do any better lol everything in the PC is clocked as comfortably as it will go buddy. Until I can get some power into the GPU I really cant make the FPS go higher.

Going to try v7 which is out


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Beta 13.11 v6.. Not sure how I can do any better lol everything in the PC is clocked as comfortably as it will go buddy. Until I can get some power into the GPU I really cant make the FPS go higher.
> 
> Going to try v7 which is out


Didn't mean it offensively, I'm just confused. We are running the same drive, the same gpu (yours being clocked 50mhz higher on the memory) and you are running a far better cpu vs my stock clocked fx-8350. Just confused as to the lower score


----------



## provost

An old score on air without llc disable and soft volt mod (still working on my never never ending wc build or a nightmare quite frankly







because of the darn time suck or my ocd







)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065496
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/756511


----------



## Redwoodz

Double post/delete


----------



## Redwoodz

Thought you guys might like to see this, 3DMark11-P WR 22,640pts.. R9 [email protected]/1762








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7389275


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Thought you guys might like to see this, 3DMark11-P WR 22,640pts.. R9 [email protected]/1762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7389275


Uhmmmmm








































































How did you get this?

oops never mind LN2


----------



## mcg75

Heaven 4.0 - 68.1 fps
Gtx 780 Classy @ 1320 mhz core and 7300 mhz memory. 1.21v
4770k @ 4.3 ghz.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Heaven 4.0 - 68.1 fps
> Gtx 780 Classy @ 1320 mhz core and 7300 mhz memory. 1.21v
> 4770k @ 4.3 ghz.


First try at overclocking. 1220/6000, 1.35V. peaked at 43*C
fullres: http://i.imgur.com/WmO4sPf.jpg


----------



## sugarhell

Can you do the same at 1080p?


----------



## szeged

do some valley runs with the settings that the top 30 thread uses please


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> First try at overclocking. 1220/6000, 1.35V. peaked at 43*C
> fullres: http://i.imgur.com/WmO4sPf.jpg


Run it at 1080p. You ran yours at 1600x900. His was run at 1920x1080. Also, what were your CPU clockspeeds at for that run?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Didn't mean it offensively, I'm just confused. We are running the same drive, the same gpu (yours being clocked 50mhz higher on the memory) and you are running a far better cpu vs my stock clocked fx-8350. Just confused as to the lower score


I am not offended here I just am confused also and you have to understand its somewhat disconcerting lol

How much Ram do you have and what speed?


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I am not offended here I just am confused also and you have to understand its somewhat disconcerting lol
> 
> How much Ram do you have and what speed?


8gb of DDR3 1866 in Dual channel, cas 9, might be swapping to 8gb of DDR3 2133 for a run or two in the weekend


----------



## trippinonprozac

Ill post some results tonight for single and SLI 780 Classifieds.

Might crack the EVBot out


----------



## selk22

Yeah I have the exact same...

Damn man think my GPU just doesn't perform as well?

None of this adds up.

My card is the Sapphire Bf4 Edition. And yours?


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Thought you guys might like to see this, 3DMark11-P WR 22,640pts.. R9 [email protected]/1762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7389275


How did you get this??
and what r9 290x model you bought??


----------



## trippinonprozac

Here are a couple of runs using slower CPU, mobo.

3dmark 11 P single card - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7280573

3dmark Firestrike single card http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168903

3dmark Firestrike SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1253499

3dmark Firestrike Extreme single card - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168940

3dmark Firestrike Extreme SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1253516


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> How did you get this??
> and what r9 290x model you bought??


\

that is not his card mate.

That is the world record set on LN2 by team Russia I believe.


----------



## DampMonkey

290x 1220/1500
full res - http://i.imgur.com/1lzDCKN.jpg


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> 290x 1220/1500
> full res - http://i.imgur.com/1lzDCKN.jpg


what games do you have?

bench some games if you can,

if you have crysis 3 could you tell what you get with everything maxed, FXAA & 16xAF with only blur on low?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> 290x 1220/1500
> full res - http://i.imgur.com/1lzDCKN.jpg


How is your OC going? What are your temps, voltages etc? You should make a log if you didn't already


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Broke my 3dmark11 trying to do some 1300+MHz runs single card. :/ Now 3dmark11 won't run when I click on it. Probably going to have to do a full system reinstall as something undoubtedly got corrupted. 290X has defeated me for this evening! Off to play some Crysis!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Broke my 3dmark11 trying to do some 1300+MHz runs single card. :/ Now 3dmark11 won't run when I click on it. Probably going to have to do a full system reinstall as something undoubtedly got corrupted. 290X has defeated me for this evening! Off to play some Crysis!


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> How did you get this??
> and what r9 290x model you bought??


His run was under LN2 also.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I have the exact same...
> 
> Damn man think my GPU just doesn't perform as well?
> 
> None of this adds up.
> 
> My card is the Sapphire Bf4 Edition. And yours?


Same exact model card, too. Check afterburner, also, try to set power limit to 25%.. I'm not running an aggressive fan curve at all either during those runs


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> First try at overclocking. 1220/6000, 1.35V. peaked at 43*C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> fullres: http://i.imgur.com/WmO4sPf.jpg


WTG for being the first one to get wet!








(and rep'd!)


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Same exact model card, too. Check afterburner, also, try to set power limit to 25%.. I'm not running an aggressive fan curve at all either during those runs


Wow! Well isnt this interesting lol! The best run I have had has been 57.5. Are you running windows 7 or 8?

Yeah as of right now the Power in AB doesn't do anything to the 290x. I went ahead and tried anyway lol, still no result.

I am on windows 7.

Would me running a 1920x1200 monitor have anything to do with it? I would think no since we both render the heaven in 1080p


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Wow! Well isnt this interesting lol! The best run I have had has been 57.5. Are you running windows 7 or 8?
> 
> Yeah as of right now the Power in AB doesn't do anything to the 290x. I went ahead and tried anyway lol, still no result.
> 
> I am on windows 7.
> 
> Would me running a 1920x1200 monitor have anything to do with it? I would think no since we both render the heaven in 1080p


LOL...well I found the problem and you'll probably kill me. I've been talking about valley which I see from quite a few pages ago you are at near 64fps which is more in line with where your system should be considering the cpu difference..

Downloading heaven now... what settings is everyone running for it?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> WTG for being the first one to get wet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and rep'd!)


Yeah, had me going there for a minute too.......til I saw what resolution that was at!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> LOL...well I found the problem and you'll probably kill me. I've been talking about valley which I see from quite a few pages ago you are at near 64fps which is more in line with where your system should be considering the cpu difference..
> 
> Downloading heaven now... what settings is everyone running for it?












You had me slightly freaking out here for a bit... Jussst slightly lol

Thanks for quick responses lol.. I was about to reinstall windows

For heaven extreme settings at 1080p


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, had me going there for a minute too.......til I saw what resolution that was at!


It was my bad. I check the first page for settings and did the xtreme preset, misread that it was for valley and not heaven


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, had me going there for a minute too.......til I saw what resolution that was at!


i know but it was _the first_


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had me slightly freaking out here for a bit... Jussst slightly lol
> 
> Thanks for quick responses lol.. I was about to reinstall windows
> 
> For heaven extreme settings at 1080p


Ha, my bad man, glad I didn't make you go to that extent...

That said, ran my first attempt at heaven at those settings... clocks were 1100/1350, cpu at same stock 4.0ghz of the 8350


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Ha, my bad man, glad I didn't make you go to that extent...
> 
> That said, ran my first attempt at heaven at those settings... clocks were 1100/1350, cpu at same stock 4.0ghz of the 8350






Oh man this has given me a good laugh to say the least









Nice run btw, mine averages 56.5 if I have background gadgets and such and with a 100% clean desktop and process I get 57.5

I bet if you OC that CPU a little you may see some nice performance increase


----------



## Amorphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You can't hope for a multi GPU performance equivalent over 1 generation... lol
> 
> And regarding TSM's FS Extreme GPU score... my Classified @ 1385 only got a GPU score of 5607, BUT the 290X does seem to outperform Nvidia in FS Extreme and FS. It seems to be one of the few benches where it stomps Titans.


Didn't the 7970 beat/match two 6970s when it came out. I.e performance equivalent over 1 generation.


----------



## DampMonkey

Got a 3dmark11 performance run in. I need more voltage! This asus rom maxes out at 1410mV.
This score was done with 1228 / 1568 (6276) at 1.4V. maxed out at 47*C. CPU is a 4.9ghz 8350

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783


----------



## deafboy

Quite impressed with many of these runs... slowly getting closer and closer to getting the same scores as my SLI setup off of a single card. Can't wait for that day.







That's how I know it's getting time to upgrade, lol.


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Got a 3dmark11 performance run in. I need more voltage! This asus rom maxes out at 1410mV.
> This score was done with 1228 / 1568 (6276) at 1.4V. maxed out at 47*C. CPU is a 4.9ghz 8350
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783


That thing stays pretty














Go get them


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> First try at overclocking. 1220/6000, 1.35V. peaked at 43*C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> fullres: http://i.imgur.com/WmO4sPf.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTG for being the first one to get wet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and rep'd!)
Click to expand...

nope...
ran @ 1600:900 and not 1080p...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Got a 3dmark11 performance run in. I need more voltage! This asus rom maxes out at 1410mV.
> This score was done with 1228 / 1568 (6276) at 1.4V. maxed out at 47*C. CPU is a 4.9ghz 8350
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783


Can you run one of those on the extreme preset for comparison Dampmonkey?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Got a 3dmark11 performance run in. I need more voltage! This asus rom maxes out at 1410mV.
> This score was done with 1228 / 1568 (6276) at 1.4V. maxed out at 47*C. CPU is a 4.9ghz 8350
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783


What is the maximum game stable (30min+ run on something like FC3, which is one of the few games that can destroy OCs) and bench stable clocks that you are able to get?

Edit: NVM. I'd assume those are max clocks @ 1.4v for you apparently, since you say you need more voltage


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> 290x 1220/1500
> full res - http://i.imgur.com/1lzDCKN.jpg


for comparison against my 1254mhz 780



and 1440p


I'm clocked 2.7% higher, for 2.1% more performance. About clock for clock about this point.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm clocked 2.7% higher, for 2.1% more performance. About clock for clock about this point.


Well no, not exactly. For Heaven, at least. I already posted my run, 780 @1215/3554:



So for Heaven, the 780 seems to be _faster_ clock for clock... And a stock BIOS reference cooler 780 is able to keep up with a OV/OC 290X on water.

Guys, please don't take this as flaming. It's just what the results so far seem to indicate. And again, this is for Heaven Benchmark, not in general.


----------



## selk22

If the 780 pulls ahead slightly then I will not complain one bit and I expected it to









I think the real winner for the 290x has been the initial price/performance compared to the original pricing of the 780..

Also 290x is a gaming card and I think we will really see it pull ahead in games that offer mantle, at least I hope it does (290x owner here lol)


----------



## ivanlabrie

If tesselation enabled benchmarks are looking this good, the 290x should take the lead for all things hwbot.








Hope the regular 290 does too, I'm waiting for that one to come out.


----------



## szeged

another run on this new titan, skyn3t bios, no llc disabled. this card is insane, i havent had another card do this well without volt hacks.



i think i can get another run in with a bump on the memory and core before having to disable llc and adding volts.

edit: one more run, last bump in core i can get i think, time for 1.3v


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> another run on this new titan, skyn3t bios, no llc disabled. this card is insane, i havent had another card do this well without volt hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i can get another run in with a bump on the memory and core before having to disable llc and adding volts.






Damn! Thats a bench!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> What is the maximum game stable (30min+ run on something like FC3, which is one of the few games that can destroy OCs) and bench stable clocks that you are able to get?
> 
> Edit: NVM. I'd assume those are max clocks @ 1.4v for you apparently, since you say you need more voltage


Something is up with GPU Tweak. Another member of the 290x is reporting the same thing, we have the voltage set to 1.4 but the card is only receiving 1.28.-1.29. My temps aren't going up with increased voltage either, which is another sign that this things not getting enough juice. Not sure if this is a BIOS issue or application issue


----------



## szeged

one more run, 1.27v llc disabled

1300/3800 titan


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Was that on air?


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> If the 780 pulls ahead slightly then I will not complain one bit and I expected it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the real winner for the 290x has been the initial price/performance compared to the original pricing of the 780..
> 
> Also 290x is a gaming card and I think we will really see it pull ahead in games that offer mantle, at least I hope it does (290x owner here lol)


I agree with pretty much everything you said. Except, I expect R9 290 to be the real winner here, if is priced under $450, not R9 290X.

As far as Mantle is concerned, I sure agree it will make the R9 290 and 290X shine like two suns. However, if it will stay only with (some) Frostbite engine games, I am afraid it will turn out to be another 3Dfx Glide type of adventure.

When three of the most important game developers, Sweeney, Andersson & Carmack were debating about how it would be "a horrible mistake" if every manufacturer suddenly come up with its own API; when they were discussing the fact neither Sony, nVIDIA nor Microsoft were embracing Mantle; when they agree that "no API will all of the sudden, make a dramatic difference on things if you made a good game engine" and when I heard Ansersson reinforcing the idea Mantle not being "a replacement" (for DX), it was not designed that way", but that is an "experiment", I didn't got greatly optimistic... It was very clear for me that the studios don't want to develop a game for 3, 4, 5 different architectures.

This is a very informative video to watch:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I agree with pretty much everything you said. Except, I expect R9 290 to be the real winner here, if is priced under $450, not R9 290X.
> 
> As far as Mantle is concerned, I sure agree it will make the R9 290 and 290X shine like two suns. However, if it will stay only with (some) Frostbite engine games, I am afraid it will turn out to be another 3Dfx Glide type of adventure.
> 
> When three of the most important game developers, Sweeney, Andersson & Carmack were debating about how it would be "a horrible mistake" if every manufacturer suddenly come up with its own API; when they were discussing the fact neither Sony, nVIDIA nor Microsoft were embracing Mantle; when they agree that "no API will all of the sudden, make a dramatic difference on things if you made a good game engine" and when I heard Ansersson reinforcing the idea Mantle not being "a replacement" (for DX), it was not designed that way", but that is an "experiment", I didn't got greatly optimistic... I was very clear for me that the studios don't want to develop a game for 3, 4, 5 different architectures.
> 
> This is a very informative video to watch:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I have seen this and I completely agree with you, but It will still be implemented here and there along the road just like Phsyx and I think it will be a plus when it is available to use. I assume AMD has enough power in the industry to get it going at least for a few engines.. For 290+ owners I don't think this is going to make or break them but I do think this will effect some of the lower end 7series cards that plan to support mantle also. I assume that many people will build a budget rig with these low end cards and will put a lot of weight into mantle and perhaps it will not pay off. Either way I am happy with the performance I am seeing from this card and hope that AMD can keep up the competition for a bit here because its been long overdue.

Edit: Hey 500 post's


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> So for Heaven, the 780 seems to be _faster_ clock for clock... And a stock BIOS reference cooler 780 is able to keep up with a OV/OC 290X on water.
> 
> Guys, please don't take this as flaming. It's just what the results so far seem to indicate. And again, this is for Heaven Benchmark, not in general.


Heres a 3dmark comparison:

Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1424 / 1930) --- GPU - 18401
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394736

Dampmonkey - 8350 @ 4.9ghz -- Sapphire 290x w/ Asus bios 1228 / 1568 (6276) --- GPU - 18305
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783

I need a better overclocking program. GPU Tweak is not delivering


----------



## szeged

quick firestrike run

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1508846?



ever since i put on new drivers for nvidia, the time and date on this rig has been stuck at 6:39 10/26/2013, keeps making my 3dmark scores have a " time measurement not available"

anyone know whats up with that?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Heres a 3dmark comparison:
> 
> Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1424 / 1930) --- GPU - 18401
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394736
> 
> Dampmonkey - 8350 @ 4.9ghz -- Sapphire 290x w/ Asus bios 1228 / 1568 (6276) --- GPU - 18305
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783
> 
> I need a better overclocking program. GPU Tweak is not delivering


i think your cpu oc is unstable or bottlenecking your gpu much. compare your physics with this 8320 @ 4.5 . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6914057

edit: i know Ranger got like 9K graphics score at 5.1GHz.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick firestrike run
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1508846?
> 
> 
> 
> ever since i put on new drivers for nvidia, the time and date on this rig has been stuck at 6:39 10/26/2013, keeps making my 3dmark scores have a " time measurement not available"
> 
> anyone know whats up with that?


It is a conspiracy from the red team.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think your cpu oc is unstable or bottlenecking your gpu much. compare your physics with this 8320 @ 4.5 . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6914057
> 
> edit: i know Ranger got like 9K graphics score at 5.1GHz.


Thats interesting... ill play around with it when i get off of work. I feel like i have to sacrifice a baby lamp in front of this 8350 for it to do anything I want it to. Its incredibly finicky


----------



## szeged

gonna switch back to 327 drivers and see if my clock will work again lol


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Thats interesting... ill play around with it when i get off of work. I feel like i have to sacrifice a baby lamp in front of this 8350 for it to do anything I want it to. Its incredibly finicky


if it isn't prime stable, then your scores may be affected.


----------



## szeged

should also check if its IBT/in game stable, when i was first doing my 4770k it would pass 6 hours of prime at 5ghz but then IBT would crash it, needed .01 more volts to be stable lol


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> if it isn't prime stable, then your scores may be affected.


I stability test with IBT. Tested at 5ghz, then kicked it down a tick for 24/7 use


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I stability test with IBT. Tested at 5ghz, then kicked it down a tick for 24/7 use


it is obvious - something ain't right. my thuban @ 4.5 gets 7500. yours should be around 8300.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Was that on air?


sorry missed that

you could say its on air kind of









waterblocked with a xspc xinruilian 1650 fan ghetto rigged with some MDPC black sleeving to keep the back side of the pcb cooled during the runs rofl




looks hideous but it does the job


----------



## mcg75

Szeged, where is your 290x?


----------



## szeged

sitting in the newegg box until im done with this titan on water testing


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think your cpu oc is unstable or bottlenecking your gpu much. compare your physics with this 8320 @ 4.5 . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6914057
> 
> edit: i know Ranger got like 9K graphics score at 5.1GHz.


Ranger was also using 2400 or more on memory if I recall correctly. They were discussing that memory had a huge impact on physics scores.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You can save your caddy remarks for the Titan Owners club, we are trying to have accurate and unbiased benchmarking in here...


Better yet he can keep those type of comments to himself.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Heres a 3dmark comparison:
> 
> Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1424 / 1930) --- GPU - 18401
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394736
> 
> Dampmonkey - 8350 @ 4.9ghz -- Sapphire 290x w/ Asus bios 1228 / 1568 (6276) --- GPU - 18305
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783
> 
> I need a better overclocking program. GPU Tweak is not delivering


Have you tried the PT3 bios without vdroop? That could be accounting for the voltage you are seeing. At least on my old 7970 I would set it at 1.38V but after vdroop the voltage was around 1.24-1.26V.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Have you tried the PT3 bios without vdroop? That could be accounting for the voltage you are seeing. At least on my old 7970 I would set it at 1.38V but after vdroop the voltage was around 1.24-1.26V.


I will revisit PT3 tonight. I was getting better results from the Asus bios, but I will try a different approach. Based on the low temps, I still have a feeling that voltages were not being set correctly


----------



## anubis1127

Good luck!


----------



## skupples

Wont the real benefit of mantle only be shown on system's that have both AMD GPU & CPU?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wont the real benefit of mantle only be shown on system's that have both AMD GPU & CPU?


if it implements HSA then if taken as individual increases, then yes. AMD GPUs for sure, CPU depends greatly on how many cores and speed/OC but not likely to do more than equal Intel's best, which stills says alot, but this is best case scenario.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> if it implements HSA then if taken as individual increases, then yes. AMD GPUs for sure, CPU depends greatly on how many cores and speed/OC but not likely to do more than equal Intel's best, which stills says alot, but this is best case scenario.


I was under the impression the main point of mantle was low level communication with the CPU & GPU. So, a combined system should see a larger benefit than one with just amd gpu.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was under the impression the main point of mantle was low level communication with the CPU & GPU. So, a combined system should see a larger benefit than one with just amd gpu.


I got that same feeling, like HSA. But not enough was stated for me to be sure.


----------



## Yeroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wont the real benefit of mantle only be shown on system's that have both AMD GPU & CPU?


I don't think mantle will benefit from an equal cored amd vs intel, but it does sound like an amd cpu will benefit from mantle.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeroon*
> 
> I don't think mantle will benefit from an equal cored amd vs intel, but it does sound like an amd cpu will benefit from mantle.


Yeah, it really sounds like mantle was developed so APUs would be viable gaming processors.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yeroon*
> 
> I don't think mantle will benefit from an equal cored amd vs intel, but it does sound like an amd cpu will benefit from mantle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it really sounds like mantle was developed so APUs would be viable gaming processors.
Click to expand...

True, but surely any processor (intel or AMD) should benefit from decreased overheads? Intel's 6-core processors should benefit tremendously since Mantle allows the rendering to become as multi-threaded as there are threads available.

Edit to make it relevant to the thread: Great stuff you guys are doing here, I'm especially looking forward to szeged's 290X scores. Will they be on water or just air?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeroon*
> 
> I don't think mantle will benefit from an equal cored amd vs intel, but it does sound like an amd cpu will benefit from mantle.


Yes, anything that takes a load off an AMD cpu is a good thing for the user







(8350 owner)

I think any pc would benefit from mantle, because the CPU & DirectX overhead gets taken away and the games get more efficient gpu access. i think anyway....


----------



## anubis1127

I guess we'll see some updated BF4 results come December, until then, less speculation, MOAR BENCHES! (Sorry I don't have either card, otherwise I'd contribute something other than banter.)


----------



## trippinonprozac

This thread doesnt seem to be updated very often?? Soo many scores been posted but none are making the original post. Guess Altar didnt know what he would be in for to maintain this one ;-)


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> This thread doesnt seem to be updated very often?? Soo many scores been posted but none are making the original post. Guess Altar didnt know what he would be in for to maintain this one ;-)


I think he was posting the highest scores only.


----------



## trippinonprozac

I believe I have the highest score for a few of those..?


----------



## iamhollywood5

So I haven't been following this thread, I'm just now getting into it. I can see that in Unigine Heaven, the 290X and 780 seem to be about the same clock for clock.

Any other benchmarks somebody can some up for me? Is there proof anywhere that a 1200Mhz 290X can beat a 1400Mhz 780?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> So I haven't been following this thread, I'm just now getting into it. I can see that in Unigine Heaven, the 290X and 780 seem to be about the same clock for clock.
> 
> Any other benchmarks somebody can some up for me? Is there proof anywhere that a *1200Mhz 290X can beat a 1400Mhz 780?*


A 1200mhz 290x is about par to a 1400mhz GTX780
or atleast for the benchmarks I have seen.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> A 1200mhz 290x is about par to a 1400mhz GTX780
> or atleast for the benchmarks I have seen.


Close but the summary I have come up with is that a highly clocked 780 (1350mhz +) is slightly quicker than the best you can currently get out of a 290x (1250mhz)


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> This thread doesnt seem to be updated very often?? Soo many scores been posted but none are making the original post. Guess Altar didnt know what he would be in for to maintain this one ;-)


Yeah I have posted several scores from my original asking it to be updated.. No luck


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Close but the summary I have come up with is that a highly clocked 780 (1350mhz +) is slightly quicker than the best you can currently get out of a 290x (1250mhz)


well this was previously posted

Heres a 3dmark comparison:

Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1424 / 1930) --- GPU - 18401
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394736

Dampmonkey - 8350 @ 4.9ghz -- Sapphire 290x w/ Asus bios 1228 / 1568 (6276) --- GPU - 18305
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783

290x @ 1228 is about par with the gtx780 @ 1424
Remember the GPU score is what maters, that AMD CPU kills his overall score on the 290x.

AND this is a Nvidia favored benchmark. So considering that they are so close at 3dmark 11 would probably mean the 290x is faster on avg on most games.

A 290x @ 1250 would be pretty good IMO, would take one hell of a GTX780 OC to beat as well. Though on AVG at max OC's they are about the same in performance.


----------



## bpmcleod

I talked to Alatar earliet and he said he had been busy last couple of days and would get some updates in later today!


----------



## DampMonkey

I had my overcloxk all wrong. Benching the 290x at 1280/1600 @1.3v now


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I had my overcloxk all wrong. Benching the 290x at 1280/1600 @1.3v now


Vary nice

Should post your 3dmark 11 gpu score.


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, Alatar does need to Finnish updating the OP. Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> well this was previously posted
> 
> Heres a 3dmark comparison:
> 
> Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1424 / 1930) --- GPU - 18401
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394736
> 
> Dampmonkey - 8350 @ 4.9ghz -- Sapphire 290x w/ Asus bios 1228 / 1568 (6276) --- GPU - 18305
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783
> 
> 290x @ 1228 is about par with the gtx780 @ 1424
> Remember the GPU score is what maters, that AMD CPU kills his overall score on the 290x.
> 
> AND this is a Nvidia favored benchmark. So considering that they are so close at 3dmark 11 would probably mean the 290x is faster on avg on most games.
> 
> A 290x @ 1250 would be pretty good IMO, would take one hell of a GTX780 OC to beat as well. Though on AVG at max OC's they are about the same in performance.


3dmark 11 seems to love the 290x but compare the GPU score on the new 3dmark and the 290 has less of an advantage. That 512bit is pretty awesome.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I have posted several scores from my original asking it to be updated.. No luck


The scores are better than some people thought it was going to be.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I had my overcloxk all wrong. Benching the 290x at 1280/1600 @1.3v now


Looking forward to seeing this









If people are able to get 1300mhz out of these 290x's regularly under water I am prepared to switch from the Classifieds. Just not convinced yet...


----------



## mcg75

For reason's that aren't clear, the 290x beats the 780 in 3dmark11 720p performance preset.

When we go 3dmark11 extreme 1080p, the tables turn.



This is from a review site, the 290x wins at performance and the 780 wins at extreme.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7384384

That's my 780 at 1320 mhz / 7200 mhz = 5616 gpu points

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7380927

That's a 290x at 1150 mhz / 5400 mhz = 4708 gpu points


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> 3dmark 11 seems to love the 290x but compare the GPU score on the new 3dmark and the 290 has less of an advantage. That 512bit is pretty awesome.


Firestrike is AMD biased. Just like 3DMark11 is Nidia biased.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Gaming wise will there be much of a difference between the 780 and 290x


----------



## DampMonkey

marginal improvement

1270/5984 @ 1.318V, peaked at 47*C


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> marginal improvement
> 
> 1270/5984 @ 1.318V, peaked at 47*C


Its weird that the 290x doesnt do so well on Valley?? Its very memory focused and seeing as there is a 512bit bus I thought they would be flying... Must be purely memory clock based..

I get about 84fps with a single Classified overclocked.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> For reason's that aren't clear, the 290x beats the 780 in 3dmark11 720p performance preset.
> 
> When we go 3dmark11 extreme 1080p, the tables turn.
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a review site, the 290x wins at performance and the 780 wins at extreme.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7384384
> 
> That's my 780 at 1320 mhz / 7200 mhz = 5616 gpu points
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7380927
> 
> That's a 290x at 1150 mhz / 5400 mhz = 4708 gpu points


Depends on the review http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_review_benchmarks,23.html


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Its weird that the 290x doesnt do so well on Valley?? Its very memory focused and seeing as there is a 512bit bus I thought they would be flying... Must be purely memory clock based..
> 
> I get about 84fps with a single Classified overclocked.


Could be his CPU, though i'm not quite sure how much a CPU impacts Valley.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> marginal improvement
> 
> 1270/5984 @ 1.318V, peaked at 47*C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird that the 290x doesnt do so well on Valley?? Its very memory focused and seeing as there is a 512bit bus I thought they would be flying... Must be purely memory clock based..
> 
> I get about 84fps with a single Classified overclocked.
Click to expand...

I don't think he is using the extreme hd preset so it might be hard to compare the scores.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Its weird that the 290x doesnt do so well on Valley?? Its very memory focused and seeing as there is a 512bit bus I thought they would be flying... Must be purely memory clock based..
> 
> I get about 84fps with a single Classified overclocked.


Kinda wish it was 1440p instead of 1080p. That might show a gap


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Depends on the review http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_review_benchmarks,23.html


I would imagine that the card is throttling pretty hard at extreme on that benchmark.

What people keep forgetting, those were done with ref cooler.


----------



## EliteReplay

subbed


----------



## DampMonkey

Its getting better 1270/5972 - 1.318v, peaked at 48*C

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397431


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Its getting better 1270/5972 - 1.318v, peaked at 48*C
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397431


You got that thing running like a champ now. Good job.









Run extreme and beat my score. I'm calling 6000 gpu score for you.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Its getting better 1270/5972 - 1.318v, peaked at 48*C
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397431


That trounces my 1280 score.
Can you run the extreme preset?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I don't think he is using the extreme hd preset so it might be hard to compare the scores.


It doesn't show "Extreme Preset" because we alter the resolution. For some reason, the default for extreme is 1600x900. We run it at 1080p


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Kinda wish it was 1440p instead of 1080p. That might show a gap


my 1254mhz 780 @ 1440p


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Its weird that the 290x doesnt do so well on Valley?? Its very memory focused and seeing as there is a 512bit bus I thought they would be flying... Must be purely memory clock based..
> 
> I get about 84fps with a single Classified overclocked.


That says heaven not valley..


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It doesn't show "Extreme Preset" because we alter the resolution. For some reason, the default for extreme is 1600x900. We run it at 1080p


You'd think when they did the update to 4.0, they'd have upped extreme to 1080p.

Then again, they were so busy throwing depth of field everywhere they could see, they probably forgot.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> That trounces my 1280 score.
> Can you run the extreme preset?


Not the same texture filtering preset.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Could be his CPU, though i'm not quite sure how much a CPU impacts Valley.


not really at all...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Depends on the review http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_review_benchmarks,23.html


That review contains no overclocks for either card. The reason why I linked the one I did was because it has overclocks.

The one you linked positions Titan and 290x about the same length apart as my chart though so it's certainly valid.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You'd think when they did the update to 4.0, they'd have upped extreme to 1080p.
> 
> Then again, *they were so busy throwing depth of field* everywhere they could see, they probably forgot.


hhahah so true.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Not the same texture filtering preset.


Oh

Why?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Here are a couple of runs using slower CPU, mobo.
> 
> 3dmark 11 P single card - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7280573
> 
> 3dmark Firestrike single card http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168903
> 
> 3dmark Firestrike SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1253499
> 
> 3dmark Firestrike Extreme single card - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168940
> 
> 3dmark Firestrike Extreme SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1253516


I will run again tonight but I am sure I can break 19k GPU score for 3dmakr 11 P


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Oh
> 
> Why?


Not sure why it happened, but you have a 2:1 filter while he has a 1:1 filter


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Oh
> 
> Why?


I just ran the extreme setting with texture filtering set to trilinear instead of anisotropic and got virtually the same score.

Edit:

I see what he's saying now. The AMD card has max anistropy of 1 and Nvidia card had 2.


----------



## grunion

mc did you get the invalid warning?

trippin is using the same aniso level.

P defaults to tri, are the rules different for this thread?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> trippin is using the same aniso level.
> 
> P defaults to tri, are the rules different for this thread?


I have only got the demo version so I cant adjust anything other than run defaults??


----------



## DampMonkey

3dmark extreme, 290x 1270/5984 @ 1.318V - 8350 @ 5ghz


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I don't think there are that specific rules. I'm also not even sure where that specific setting is (aside from driver level).


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> 3dmark extreme, 290x 1270/5984 @ 1.318V - 8350 @ 5ghz


Nice score dude!

Ill have to run extreme tonight on a single card.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That review contains no overclocks for either card. The reason why I linked the one I did was because it has overclocks.
> 
> The one you linked positions Titan and 290x about the same length apart as my chart though so it's certainly valid.


You mean Uber mode vs a 780 1020 on core?

One word... Throttling.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> well this was previously posted
> 
> Heres a 3dmark comparison:
> 
> Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1424 / 1930) --- GPU - 18401
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394736
> 
> Dampmonkey - 8350 @ 4.9ghz -- Sapphire 290x w/ Asus bios 1228 / 1568 (6276) --- GPU - 18305
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783
> 
> 290x @ 1228 is about par with the gtx780 @ 1424
> Remember the GPU score is what maters, that AMD CPU kills his overall score on the 290x.
> 
> AND this is a Nvidia favored benchmark. So considering that they are so close at 3dmark 11 would probably mean the 290x is faster on avg on most games.
> 
> A 290x @ 1250 would be pretty good IMO, would take one hell of a GTX780 OC to beat as well. Though on AVG at max OC's they are about the same in performance.


different benchmarks favor different gpu's... Seem's 3dmark heavily favor's 290x, where as in valley/heaven thing's are much closer. You can't use just one benchmark to make a blanket statement about overall gaming performance.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> You mean Uber mode vs a 780 1020 on core?
> 
> One word... Throttling.....


Sorry but no. At least not in that case.

If throttling was the answer, DampMonkey's water cooled 290x @ 1270 mhz should be eating my 3dmark11 Extreme scores alive.

Instead, we're seeing the same results here as that test.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Sorry but no. At least not in that case.
> 
> If throttling was the answer, DampMonkey's water cooled 290x @ 1270 mhz should be eating my 3dmark11 Extreme scores alive.
> 
> Instead, we're seeing the same results here as that test.


Maybe.... I don't know.

But throttling happened in every review where fan speed was left at stock.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think we're going to need to go with the official Heaven bench thread's rules of posting an actual screen shot of the cobblestone road just to make sure nobody is flipping tess off in the CP.

Btw, these 290X 3dmark11 scores are crazy! Almost 2k points higher GPU score than my 1215MHz Titan (at stock voltage). Too bad my 3dmark11 has crapped out on me now. Gonna have to do a full Windows re-install to fix it I'm afraid.

Also, where are the CF numbers???


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Maybe.... I don't know.
> 
> But throttling happened in every review where fan speed was left at stock.


Anand had better luck. On Uber, they had the 290x sustaining 1000 mhz in all but one game bench where it was 990 mhz.

Keep in mind that the 780 and Titan also throttle at 80c as well.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Especially at stock like the reviewers test them at. My Titans throttled constantly on stock bios when I first got them. That was what made consistency in my 7970/Titan comparison test so difficult...


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Anand had better luck. On Uber, they had the 290x sustaining 1000 mhz in all but one game bench where it was 990 mhz.
> 
> Keep in mind that the 780 and Titan also throttle at 80c as well.


The difference is Titan and 780s have a minimum clock they must maintain. 290x doesn't.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Anand had better luck. On Uber, they had the 290x sustaining 1000 mhz in all but one game bench where it was 990 mhz.
> 
> Keep in mind that the 780 and Titan also throttle at 80c as well.


They didn't run the test long enough to really build up heat.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> The difference is Titan and 780s have a minimum clock they must maintain. 290x doesn't.


Not seeing a big difference. Hardware Canucks showed the 290x in Hitman when temps reached 95c on Uber. They were about 950 mhz with dips above and below.

The 780 and Titan can downclock as low as base clock so 863 mhz and 837 mhz. But you'd have to playing a really intense game with normal fan profile to see what happen.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not seeing a big difference. Hardware Canucks showed the 290x in Hitman when temps reached 95c on Uber. They were about 950 mhz with dips above and below.
> 
> The 780 and Titan can downclock as low as base clock so 863 mhz and 837 mhz. But you'd have to playing a really intense game with normal fan profile to see what happen.


Come on dude.... Stop cherry picking.

290x throttled to 800mhz sometimes lower in every review. Lowest reporting 700mhz.

Ok lets choose one scenario that puts the titan in a better light.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So has any one tested the 290x underwater yet?









Really interested to see how it compares to a 780, kinda want a more beastly card


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So has any one tested the 290x underwater yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really interested to see how it compares to a 780, kinda want a more beastly card


Found this:

http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/1pi3wz/watercooled_my_290x/cd2jbr6


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Found this:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/1pi3wz/watercooled_my_290x/cd2jbr6


Damp_Monkey also posted those results here.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Damp_Monkey also posted those results here.


Didn't see them, oh well.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Found this:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/1pi3wz/watercooled_my_290x/cd2jbr6


cpu was struggling. look at the combined score.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Can anyone run BF4 on the 290x? How many frames are you getting? What are your temps?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want to see some CF numbers under water guys! Almost all of my numbers are SLI...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Come on dude.... Stop cherry picking.
> 
> 290x throttled to 800mhz sometimes lower in every review. Lowest reporting 700mhz.
> 
> Ok lets choose one scenario that puts the titan in a better light.


Actually my issue with reviews is very evident even here. So far, with the exception of one 290X, most seem to have little issue circumventing the heat if they had it to the same extreme as the reviewers or not. Based on the reviews one would think that this card can do no more, yet others on air and water are reaching great clocks and with little temp throttle issue. So in this thread I think ANY review or bench posting from a review is pointless and obviously worthless as any kind of proof.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

need to see some SLI/CF balls to the wall, no holds barred overclocked underwater results









I wanna see if this things worthy of replacing my 670 or if I'll be sticking to the green team and getting a 780


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually my issue with reviews is very evident even here. So far, with the exception of one 290X, most seem to have little issue circumventing the heat if they had it to the same extreme as the reviewers or not. Based on the reviews one would think that this card can do no more, yet others on air and water are reaching great clocks and with little temp throttle issue. So in this thread I think ANY review or bench posting from a review is pointless and obviously worthless as any kind of proof.


Haha, this is the same reason I have been discounting official reviews and comparisons all along, though from the Nvidia POV. No official reviews use modded bios's or AB hacks to unlock voltages thus all Titan/780 numbers are typically throttled to death and at very conservative OC's. Here on OCN we have properly OC'd cards from both sides and they appear to be very competitive. I just want to see some Crossfire numbers under water to compare to my Titans!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> They didn't run the test long enough to really build up heat.


Hardware Canucks has shown that the two modes actually hit the temperature target at very close to the same time.



They also show that Uber mode, despite running at the same temps, takes longer to throttle and does not throttle as much as Quiet mode does.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> cpu was struggling. look at the combined score.


yep, physics score is lacking really bad.


----------



## Testier

So I think the census is that 290x loses slightly in benches compare to titan? At least the reference cards.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> yep, physics score is lacking really bad.


Sorry, thought this was a graphics benchmark thread.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Sorry, thought this was a graphics benchmark thread.


It is a graphics bench thread but they are using overall results for comparison. Sry bud


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Come on dude.... Stop cherry picking.
> 
> 290x throttled to 800mhz sometimes lower in every review. Lowest reporting 700mhz.
> 
> Ok lets choose one scenario that puts the titan in a better light.


Stop with the cherry picking bull. I used the review that called the 290x a Titan Slayer and also heated up the card for 10 minutes before testing to get his results.

That review also shows the 290x dropping below 850 mhz in Quiet mode as many others did.

These sites showing below 800 mhz, how many were in Uber mode? Link them for proof please.

Seems to me Canucks were the one of the very few who used a test method that actually showed that Uber is indeed better than Quiet.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Lets not turn this into a flame war....

There is lots of good info in here for people who are trying to decide which GPU to buy.


----------



## strong island 1

GTX 780 Classified - Core 1411 - memory 7406 - 4930k 4.6ghz - Graphics score 13426

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1512722


----------



## skupples

GK110 can downclock all the way to 324mhz, @least in 2D


----------



## zealord

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified - Core 1411 - memory 7406 - 4930k 4.6ghz - Graphics score 13426
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1512722






damn that is a great score. So how is this bench off going to far. Can we already draw early tendencies?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified - Core 1411 - memory 7406 - 4930k 4.6ghz - Graphics score 13426
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1512722


Nice one Strong!

Was that using the bot or just software?


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified - Core 1411 - memory 7406 - 4930k 4.6ghz - Graphics score 13426
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1512722


My classy at a higher clock overall scored 600+ points less then you. That processor is going some workkkkkk!

Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1055872 Your Physics score is 5k higher -.- lol. My ram is clocked at 2400 for this run too and processor at 4.7. Cant wait to delid and bench at 2600+ 5.0+ and see how it turns out. Weirdly we are about neck and neck on GPU score but my card was clocked quite a bit higher. You ran on extreme yet?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified - Core 1411 - memory 7406 - 4930k 4.6ghz - Graphics score 13426
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1512722
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1723270/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> My classy at a higher clock overall scored 600+ points less then you. That processor is going some workkkkkk!
> 
> Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1055872 Your Physics score is 5k higher -.- lol. My ram is clocked at 2400 for this run too and processor at 4.7. Cant wait to delid and bench at 2600+ 5.0+ and see how it turns out. Weirdly we are about neck and neck on GPU score but my card was clocked quite a bit higher. You ran on extreme yet?
Click to expand...

ya this is my slower card. i'm about to start testing my faster classified again. processor makes a big difference in 3dmark. i will do some extreme next.


----------



## bpmcleod

Anyone with steam and 3dmark11 purchased willing to let me run those tests? xD I dont have it purchased but I have the regular 3dmark if someone wants to do some kind of bench trade !


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified - Core 1411 - memory 7406 - 4930k 4.6ghz - Graphics score 13426
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1512722
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


just wondering how many volts did you use to achieve that oc?

i was able to get the same overclock @ 1.375v







but i only ran valley, it was pretty nerve racking putting that much through my ref. card

core 1411mhz / memory 7408 @1.375


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Shows the power of Titan's extra cores. My best single card run at 1300MHz was 86.7 FPS. The 780 usually needs at least 100MHz more core clock to match a Titan...


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Shows the power of Titan's extra cores. My best single card run at 1300MHz was 86.7 FPS. The 780 usually needs at least 100MHz more core clock to match a Titan...


I thought alatar posted somewhere about 200mhz? I might be just wrong though.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified - Core 1411 - memory 7406 - 4930k 4.6ghz - Graphics score 13426
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1512722


R290X 1260 \ 5800 @ 1.318V with a 5ghz 8350 - GPU Score 13,457. Topped out at 49*C

http://i.imgur.com/mujk5UH.jpg
details: http://i.imgur.com/mujk5UH.jpg


----------



## bpmcleod

Is there anyways to obtain 1.4-1.5 volts with EVBot? Anyone know of a bios that could do it?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Is there anyways to obtain 1.4-1.5 volts with EVBot? Anyone know of a bios that could do it?


You can do that with the skynet bios mate....?

Strong benches above 1.4v on his Classy.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> You can do that with the skynet bios mate....?
> 
> Strong benches above 1.4v on his Classy.


His bios locks at 1.212. You have to use classified tool to go to 1.35. ASAIK EVBot is the only thing to get past 1.35 unless you can solder well


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> His bios locks at 1.212. You have to use classified tool to go to 1.35. ASAIK EVBot is the only thing to get past 1.35 unless you can solder well


you said "with the evbot" lol

I am guessing you meant to ask is there anyway to obtain those voltages without it??

If that is what you mean then no there is not.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Is there anyways to obtain 1.4-1.5 volts with EVBot? Anyone know of a bios that could do it?


depends on your GPU, all the ref GK110's can use Zawarudo tool to soft mod voltage thanks to the NCP4206 chip.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> you said "with the evbot" lol
> 
> I am guessing you meant to ask is there anyway to obtain those voltages without it??
> 
> If that is what you mean then no there is not.


Yea i meant without xD lol and ok looks like I have an EVBot to purchase... yay..


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

So between the GTX 780 Asus DC II vs the 290x, which would you get in terms of more performance? With either card, I will be watercooling, so I don't think heat is too much of a limiting factor here. Main games will be Star Citizen, BF4, and Rome Total War II. There will be some Triple A titles in between here and there. Also, next summer, I plan on upgrading to a 1440p monitor.


----------



## fleetfeather

from recent posts in another thread, the 290X @ 1260 core is matching a Classy @ 1410 core in terms of 3dmark graphics scores. Is there a context to this that I'm missing, or is this accurate and indicative of real-world performance?


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> R290X 1260 \ 5800 @ 1.318V with a 5ghz 8350 - GPU Score 13,457. Topped out at 49*C
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mujk5UH.jpg
> details: http://i.imgur.com/mujk5UH.jpg


Nice!


----------



## Mr357

Wimpy score, but here's the first 290X Heaven submission.



2700K @ 4.8GHz

RAM @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24

290X Stock 1000/1250


----------



## Mad Pistol

290X is matching the 780 and Titan at lower clocks... wow.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> So between the GTX 780 Asus DC II vs the 290x, which would you get in terms of more performance? With either card, I will be watercooling, so I don't think heat is too much of a limiting factor here. Main games will be Star Citizen, BF4, and Rome Total War II. There will be some Triple A titles in between here and there. Also, next summer, I plan on upgrading to a 1440p monitor.


If you are going under water I would say the 290x is going to be the better way to go mate.

More vram for your high res, quicker clock for clock and you dont have to worry about heat with the block on it.


----------



## skupples

I wouldn't get a DCII if you want heavy amounts of volt control.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> 290X is matching the 780 and Titan at lower clocks... wow.


on superawesome beta drivers. Im being sarcastic about the superawesome part.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> 290X is matching the 780 and Titan at lower clocks... wow.


The thing is though. TItan can push higher clocks well unrestrained by heat. For 290x OCing, WCing is a must.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> The thing is though. TItan can push higher clocks well unrestrained by heat. For 290x OCing, WCing is a must.


oh, so this thread is one of _those_ threads


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> oh, so this thread is one of _those_ threads


not yet, fingers crossed it doesnt turn into one...


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> oh, so this thread is one of _those_ threads


Am I wrong to say 290x runs hot and need WC to shows its true OC?


----------



## Mad Pistol

This is OCN... go big or go home.

In this case, throw a block on the card, and bench away. Remember, that there are 3rd party coolers coming too. It's going to be an exciting couple months coming up.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Am I wrong to say 290x runs hot and need WC to shows its true OC?


Yes you are wrong. The 290x doesnt run hot, its the sad excuse for a reference cooler that runs hot. My cards load temps are lower than most peoples idle. these are NOT hot cards


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Yes you are wrong. The 290x doesnt run hot, its the sad excuse for a reference cooler that runs hot.


Which raise the question, why the hell did AMD launch on a POS cooler? To save a 50$ that I will be more than happy to pay? How the hell thought it was a good idea to use a POS cooler and let the damn thing throttle itself all around? To pave way for custom cards?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Which raise the question, why the hell did AMD launch on a POS cooler? To save a 50$ that I will be more than happy to pay? How the hell thought it was a good idea to use a POS cooler and let the damn thing throttle itself all around?


$50 less people who are buying blocks have to pay









Personally they should have had the non ref cards released day one as well.


----------



## Testier

It might be AMD just saying screw it and let the AIBs do all the extra engineering. Saves them money.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> $50 less people who are buying blocks have to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally they should have had the non ref cards released day one as well.


They needed an answer to GK110 quickly, and this is it. That's the reason it feels rushed to market; it probably was.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Yes you are wrong. The 290x doesnt run hot, its the sad excuse for a reference cooler that runs hot. My cards load temps are lower than most peoples idle. these are NOT hot cards


Well AMD only had a year and nine months or so to design a cooler for it, clearly it wasn't enough time.


----------



## DampMonkey

And now the benchmark thread is back arguing about the 290x reference cooler. Thanks Testier


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> And now the benchmark thread is back arguing about the 290x reference cooler. Thanks Testier


lol agreed, lets keep this on track...


----------



## Testier

At 13457, the 290x is roughly 4.3% faster the titan submission. The titan is at 1231mhz on the core where the 290x is at 1260mhz. 1231 is roughly 97.7% of 1260, so 13457 x 0.977 =13416.629. 290X would beat titan at the same core clock. However I did not calculate the mem clock.


----------



## Testier

sorry double post.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'll contribute to the thread:






Can't find my extreme 3dmark pic...

Edit:

I found the link though:

*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/524078*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Those were all at stock voltage too weren't they?


----------



## utnorris

Here is my 3DMark11 score from last night. 1110/1450Mhz with fan on 100% (yes it was a jet engine). CPU is 4770k at 4.6Ghz. Really was hoping to have my water block tomorrow, but seems some shops have no problem saying they have stock when in fact they do not, cough, cough, PPC, cough.

P15073

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7380809

Anything higher artifacts bad, so I am assuming I need more volts than what stock supplies. Then again it could just be hitting it's limit in temp and dialing back the voltage. Hopefully I will have my water block this weekend and will be able to see what lower temps bring me, if nothing else, my hearing will recover.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The 1.2125v max voltage, yeah.

Could have done more damage!


----------



## Alatar

Sorry for not updating in a while guys, I just have not had the time to read through the entire thread, check all the scores for the highest ones etc.

Big update coming in a few hours


----------



## pompss

any benchmark at 1440p with some new games with the 290x under water vs the gtx 780 under water??


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> any benchmark at 1440p with some new games with the 290x under water vs the gtx 780 under water??


Im @ 1440p...

which benchmark do you want run? Valley/Heaven?


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The 1.2125v max voltage, yeah.
> 
> Could have done more damage!


1260mhz is a low clock for a 20C Titan, but good clock for 1.212v. Old driver too... You know about all the volt mods in TOC?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> 1260mhz is a low clock for a 20C Titan, but good clock for 1.212v. Old driver too... You know about all the volt mods in TOC?


Card was sold in mid July.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Im @ 1440p...
> 
> which benchmark do you want run? Valley/Heaven?


Are you watercooled too? Can you run bf4, or any other games you have?


----------



## bpmcleod

Firestrike Extreme (will be running another test here in a second to try and break into the 6ks!)

GTX 780 HC CLassy

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1055910
Firestrike Extreme: 3770k @ 4.6 780 classy 1450/1738 I believe GPU Score: 6325
Edit:







This is all my card will muster at 1.35core v and 1.7 mem volts.










Heaven: 3770k @ 4.6 780 classy @ 1424/1724
Edit: Added in Heaven scores ! (Results are hard to see but it is 71.7 ran at 1080p, Ultra, Extreme, x8AA)


Firestrike Normal @ roughly 1424/1724 3770k 4.6 GPU Score: 13343
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1055872

This is a resubmission!


----------



## NateST

So...I think I have possibly one of the highest Valley scores on air so far.

http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00023_zps247e91ac.png.html

GTX 780 Classified, 1424/2002


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> So...I think I have possibly one of the highest Valley scores on air so far.
> 
> http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00023_zps247e91ac.png.html
> 
> GTX 780 Classified, 1424/2002


What voltage is this? If it is 1.35 or under you might have the best clocking 780 as of yet that I have seen.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> GTX 780 Classified, 1424/2002


on air... oh my lawddddd


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> What voltage is this? If it is 1.35 or under you might have the best clocking 780 as of yet that I have seen.


1.35, winter window mod







I'd guess the ambient temperature in my room was around 50 or so degrees. This baby would fly under water with an EVBOT, card temperatures were hovering around 85c or less.

I actually think the memory might have more in it, I did a large jump from 2002 to 2042 because I'm tired and it crashed on the last scene. Memory is running @ 1.75... still another .05 to go, saving that for another day though.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 1.35, winter window mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd guess the ambient temperature in my room was around 50 or so degrees. This baby would fly under water with an EVBOT, card temperatures were hovering around 85c or less.
> 
> I actually think the memory might have more in it, I did a large jump from 2002 to 2042 because I'm tired and it crashed on the last scene. Memory is running @ 1.75... still another .05 to go, saving that for another day though.


lol winter window mod.. I have been using that on my WCing loop to get the temps down on my CPU xD. Trying to get a few more clocks out of it. Cant wait to just delid it -.-


----------



## 2010rig

The OP needs a Google Spreadsheet to display these results, kind of annoying to click "Click To Show" to see scores, and then you click it and find nothing.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> The OP needs a Google Spreadsheet to display these results, kind of annoying to click "Click To Show" to see scores, and then you click it and find nothing.


That's what it was supposed to be but as I said I've been busy lately. Got some free time today though so I'll update the thread, maybe make the spreadsheet etc.

no graphs until we start getting 290 results though. And I should probably already add a 780Ti category...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is everyone actually using the exact same settings? Saw unequal texture filtering last night being compared. Not sure how the program reports that as valid.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That's what it was supposed to be but as I said I've been busy lately. Got some free time today though so I'll update the thread, maybe make the spreadsheet etc.
> 
> no graphs until we start getting 290 results though. And I should probably already add a 780Ti category...


No probs dude, I think a spreadsheet will make it easier for you to update and keep track, and will make it easy for us to see the results as well.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> No probs dude, I think a spreadsheet will make it easier for you to update and keep track, and will make it easy for us to see the results as well.


Yeah but the issue is that making those spreadsheets will take some time lol. I'll make the sheets with forms that anyone can fill so everyone can submit results themselves (I'll do the submitting for everyone until the spreadsheets are live though).

Anyone know if you can get a google spreadsheet with a form to auto sort Z -> A based on a specific column without using a script?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Got my 290x today and ran a couple of Valley runs.

FX-8150 4.2, Sapphire R9 290x 1120/1381 Stock Air 80% Fan, Stock Volts



anymore than this and i get artifacts.


----------



## tin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is everyone actually using the exact same settings? Saw unequal texture filtering last night being compared. Not sure how the program reports that as valid.


My concern exactly. We won't be able to tell if 290X users switched tesselation off or not. That alone makes a huge difference in favour of AMD cards.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got my 290x today and ran a couple of Valley runs.
> 
> FX-8150 4.2, Sapphire R9 290x 1120/1381 Stock Air 80% Fan, Stock Volts
> 
> 
> 
> anymore than this and i get artifacts.


Whoa something dun' goofed here. That's about what my 7950 gets.

Drivers? Temps?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Whoa something dun' goofed here. That's about what my 7950 gets.
> 
> Drivers? Temps?


Beta6 driver (downloading 7 now) and max 71 Degree temp


----------



## Alatar

Added a couple of spreadsheets and forms. No script for the auto sorting yet.

I'll also add all scores from the previous pages thread to the spreadsheets after I get back home to my rig. However after this post if you want a firestrike, FSE, valley or heaven score listed I expect you to use the forms in the OP.


----------



## selk22

Cool thanks, Sorry I posted so many times with updated scores but it was my first time OC this card









I will just submit my scores via the form

Here is the screens for the reference post..

Valley Extreme HD


Heaven Extreme 1080p


Thats the best I can do at the card is at 1100/1400 r9 290x


----------



## Alatar

3dmark 11 performance and extreme preset spreadsheets added.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> from recent posts in another thread, the 290X @ 1260 core is matching a Classy @ 1410 core in terms of 3dmark graphics scores. Is there a context to this that I'm missing, or is this accurate and indicative of real-world performance?


In terms of 3dmark, that is what is happening.

But in 3dmark11 Extreme, Heaven and Valley, the 780 is taking wins with barely higher clocks.

3dmark Performance mode goes to the 290x as well but as someone has pointed out twice, the AMD runs are using a lower texture filter setting for performance mode.

How much performance gain? I don't know.


----------



## Alatar

Updated to post #300.

Will do the rest in an hour or so.


----------



## Eggy88

Some results here for the Non Ref GK110.

Watercooled EVGA GTX 780 Classified.

3Dmark Firestrike: *Gpu Score 13556*
GPU Clock: *1450Mhz / 1930Mhz*
CPU Clock: 4.7Ghz


3Dmark 11 Performance: *Gpu Score 18559*
GPU Clock: *1437Mhz / 1930Mhz*
CPU Clock: 4.7Ghz


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Card was sold in mid July.


And then sold again to a random! Blasphemer!


----------



## Aparition

So what is up with this 780 Ghz Edition? Is there something different to the card? Binned chips?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So what is up with this 780 Ghz Edition? Is there something different to the card? Binned chips?


It's a new chip revision, gk110-300-b1, instead of a1, new steppings, in theory lower power consumption, and greater OC potential.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's a new chip revision, gk110-300-b1, instead of a1, new steppings, in theory lower power consumption, and greater OC potential.


That is a tad annoying... well hopefully it helps to drop A1 stepped 780's price a bit more then.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Some results here for the Non Ref GK110.
> 
> Watercooled EVGA GTX 780 Classified.
> 
> 3Dmark Firestrike: *Gpu Score 13556*
> GPU Clock: *1450Mhz / 1930Mhz*
> CPU Clock: 4.7Ghz
> 
> 
> 3Dmark 11 Performance: *Gpu Score 18559*
> GPU Clock: *1437Mhz / 1930Mhz*
> CPU Clock: 4.7Ghz


Huh?
1450Mhz = 13556
1437Mhz = 18559
???

Was 1450Mhz an unstable OC or something? How does that happen?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That is a tad annoying... well hopefully it helps to drop A1 stepped 780's price a bit more then.


does anyone know if titan ever got a new stepping? all three of my cards are A1, two of them are 1 number apart in serial, the third one came off of the line months and months later, but is still A1...


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Im @ 1440p...
> 
> which benchmark do you want run? Valley/Heaven?


Both if u can thanks

do you have games like crysis 3 or tombraider to make some benchmark ??
thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> does anyone know if titan ever got a new stepping? all three of my cards are A1, two of them are 1 number apart in serial, the third one came off of the line months and months later, but is still A1...


I had two Titans, both A1 in gpuz.

The 1st one bought in march could flash to the engineering bios no problem. The second one from April - May couldn't run the engineering bios. Black screen on windows boot up. Makes you think it was a different revision somehow.


----------



## wholeeo

Karlitos needs to be hired as a consultant for this thread. It desperately needs his charts.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Alatar, could you please include clock speeds in your tables?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Huh?
> 1450Mhz = 13556
> 1437Mhz = 18559
> ???
> 
> Was 1450Mhz an unstable OC or something? How does that happen?


different benchmarks silly

firestrike vs 3dmark 11


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Huh?
> 1450Mhz = 13556
> 1437Mhz = 18559
> ???
> 
> Was 1450Mhz an unstable OC or something? How does that happen?


Different benches. One is 11 and one is Firestrike


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> different benchmarks silly
> 
> firestrike vs 3dmark 11


Derp.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> You mean all two hundred of his charts, of which 196 of them were useless? And the other four he spammed in every single AMD and Nvidia thread? Yeah........no.


The gift and the curse...


----------



## Alatar

And we're now up to date with the scores posted so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Alatar, could you please include clock speeds in your tables?


Please click the post link for the specific score to find out the clock speeds. I want to keep the spreadsheets as simple as possible so submitting scores etc. is easier.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> And we're now up to date with the scores posted so far.
> Please click the post link for the specific score to find out the clock speeds. I want to keep the spreadsheets as simple as possible so submitting scores etc. is easier.


Thanks Alatar, looks really good. Especially with auto-sorting the scores from highest to lowest.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Thanks Alatar, looks really good. Especially with auto-sorting the scores from highest to lowest.


It's actually not auto sorting just yet, I didn't use the script for that yet lol.

I just manually sorted them, takes just about 1 second per spreadsheet... But will be making it auto tomorrow or something. Also adding sheets and settings for games.


----------



## fateswarm

I wonder about the forum culture on something. Those GPU benchmarks, do they require a stable machine? e.g. if they crash a system 10 minutes after a benchmark, are they legit (cause I've seen systems surviving for 10 minutes, and then bang)?


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I wonder about the forum culture on something. Those GPU benchmarks, do they require a stable machine? e.g. if they crash a system 10 minutes after a benchmark, are they legit (cause I've seen systems surviving for 10 minutes, and then bang)?


No way to be able to tell if someones machine is truly stable from scores they post. Anyone can tell you there machine was stable because it passed the bench yet artifacted the whole way.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> No way to be able to tell if someones machine is truly stable from scores they post. Anyone can tell you there machine was stable because it passed the bench yet artifacted the whole way.


Luckily for me my driver just crashes








Firestrike Extreme for me won't make it past 2 seconds of the first scene if my settings are unstable. I don't see artifacting, just driver crash with crash to desktop.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Luckily for me my driver just crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme for me won't make it past 2 seconds of the first scene if my settings are unstable. I don't see artifacting, just driver crash with crash to desktop.


I can push my card through a bench with it artifacting and it will still pass and the scores will reflect a "good" bench xD.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> I can push my card through a bench with it artifacting and it will still pass and the scores will reflect a "good" bench xD.


Usually means memory clocks too high.


----------



## specopsFI

I'd guess it's balls to wall for benchmarking, so what ever gets you the score...

Personally I don't do dirty runs. If there's artifacts, it's escape time. But no, even I can't play 24/7 with benchmark clocks. There's always that special game that sets the stable mark lower than anything else... And for me it's Skyrim of all the games


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's actually not auto sorting just yet, I didn't use the script for that yet lol.
> 
> I just manually sorted them, takes just about 1 second per spreadsheet... But will be making it auto tomorrow or something. Also adding sheets and settings for games.


oh okay.

are you going to just leave out the old idea of including built in benchmarks for games?

Maybe it's just too much confusion for one thread.


----------



## pompss

i bought a gtx 780 at 499 because the r9 290x is out of stock and its one week now.
Also the toxic 280x its out fo stock.
Amazon sell it for 700 dollars and this is crazy. Shoud be 549.
I wait for the r9 290 coming out tomorrow so in case i can return the gtx780 and get the 290.
Anyone know when newegg should be open the orders??
tonite 12.01 am western time???


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i bought a gtx 780 at 499 because the r9 290x is out of stock and its one week now.
> Also the toxic 280x its out fo stock.
> Amazon sell it for 700 dollars and this is crazy. Shoud be 549.
> I wait for the r9 290 coming out tomorrow so in case i can return the gtx780 and get the 290.
> Anyone know when newegg should be open the orders??
> tonite 12.01 am western time???


delayed a week

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_radeon_r9_290_launch_delayed_by_a_week.html


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I'd guess it's balls to wall for benchmarking, so what ever gets you the score...
> 
> Personally I don't do dirty runs. If there's artifacts, it's escape time. But no, even I can't play 24/7 with benchmark clocks. There's always that special game that sets the stable mark lower than anything else... *And for me it's Skyrim of all the games*


That is kinda funny. I finally got Fallout New Vegas and I loaded it with hi res texture mods and effects mods. Left the Precision monitor running to see what my 780 was doing. Never even hit full core speed. I think power was below %15 the whole time. The GTX 780 was sleeping while I was playing


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i bought a gtx 780 at 499 because the r9 290x is out of stock and its one week now.
> Also the toxic 280x its out fo stock.
> Amazon sell it for 700 dollars and this is crazy. Shoud be 549.
> I wait for the r9 290 coming out tomorrow so in case i can return the gtx780 and get the 290.
> Anyone know when newegg should be open the orders??
> tonite 12.01 am western time???


290 is now delayed a week, but I'm pretty sure Newegg will open orders for the 290X again at midnight tonight...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That is kinda funny. I finally got Fallout New Vegas and I loaded it with hi res texture mods and effects mods. Left the Precision monitor running to see what my 780 was doing. Never even hit full core speed. I think power was below %15 the whole time. The GTX 780 was sleeping while I was playing


Big reason why I keep the stock bios for everyday gaming. I like to see when the 780s are bored with certain games.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> delayed a week
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_radeon_r9_290_launch_delayed_by_a_week.html


all right so i stick with the gtx 780 for one more week
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> 290 is now delayed a week, but I'm pretty sure Newegg will open orders for the 290X again at midnight tonight...


Should be western time right???
I live in miami so i have to wait until 3.00 am


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That is kinda funny. I finally got Fallout New Vegas and I loaded it with hi res texture mods and effects mods. Left the Precision monitor running to see what my 780 was doing. Never even hit full core speed. I think power was below %15 the whole time. The GTX 780 was sleeping while I was playing


It's not that easy at 4K







Actually, it might be just buggy and definitely not designed to run at 4K, but dropping the clocks fixes it so I don't know. It runs good on 1163MHz so I don't mind.


----------



## Iniura

Guys appareantly on OC UK there is a guy who got a sapphire 290 delivered instead of a 290X







They made a big mistake lol He is posting benchmarks and running benchmarks at the moment, thought a lot of people would be interested in this so shared it here. Don't pin me on it if is legit or not but it sure looks like it is http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18551717&highlight=r9+290x&page=33


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Guys appareantly on OC UK there is a guy who got a sapphire 290 delivered instead of a 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made a big mistake lol He is posting benchmarks and running benchmarks at the moment, thought a lot of people would be interested in this so shared it here. Don't pin me on it if is legit or not but it sure looks like it is http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18551717&highlight=r9+290x&page=33


LoL I think AMD will have couple tricks up their sleeves


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> LoL I think AMD will have couple tricks up their sleeves


hope it's a big trick









About the same FPS i get, but mine is at 1080p while that's at 900p.

Not sure what to make of that though because the firestrike GPU score he posted was about 3% behind my OC'd 780


----------



## Moragg

Quote:
Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker* 


> About the same FPS i get, but mine is at 1080p while that's at 900p.
> 
> Not sure what to make of that though because the firestrike GPU score he posted was about 3% behind my OC'd 780


Only 3% behind? But he was benching at 1003MHz... and I imagine your 780 was at least 1200MHz


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Only 3% behind? But he was benching at 1003MHz... and I imagine your 780 was at least 1200MHz


If the 290x was on the reference cooler, theres a chance it was around 900mhz


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> If the 290x was on the reference cooler, theres a chance it was around 900mhz


It's a 290, non X they were talking about.


----------



## NateST

From what I've seen so far is that the 290 is superior in 3dmark benches, while being slower in Unigine benches. Not trying to flame but are all the 3dmark benches being run Tess on?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> From what I've seen so far is that the 290 is superior in 3dmark benches, while being slower in Unigine benches. Not trying to flame but are all the 3dmark benches being run Tess on?


They are ran with Tess on for 3dmark from what I see around here.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's a 290, non X they were talking about.


My statement still stands


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> They are ran with Tess on for 3dmark from what I see around here.


I wonder why there's such a large discrepancy between performance, immature drivers, or throttling because of the length of Heaven and Valley?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> From what I've seen so far is that the 290 is superior in 3dmark benches, while being slower in Unigine benches. Not trying to flame but are all the 3dmark benches being run Tess on?


yeah that is weird we get our butts kicked in 3dmark.... well i do







, but unigine the 290's cant touch the 780's ????


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Guys appareantly on OC UK there is a guy who got a sapphire 290 delivered instead of a 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made a big mistake lol He is posting benchmarks and running benchmarks at the moment, thought a lot of people would be interested in this so shared it here. Don't pin me on it if is legit or not but it sure looks like it is http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18551717&highlight=r9+290x&page=33


Let's keep in mind he's not using the updated drivers that AMD has coming out for reviewers to re-bench and the reason for the delay. Those numbers are askew. They're probably close but we don't know how much of a percentage boost the drivers are really going to bring to the table.

The nice thing about it is we're going to actually get an approximation on how good this improvement was for the wait.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> From what I've seen so far is that the 290 is superior in 3dmark benches, while being slower in Unigine benches. Not trying to flame but are all the 3dmark benches being run Tess on?


I don't know if it makes a difference, but I am benching with an 8350. Some people are saying its not doing the 290x justice, others are saying it would make no difference. In 3dmark the graphics scores are segregated from the overall, but in Heaven/Valley you just get a single score or FPS. Maybe someone with a better processor than mine can do a bench at the same 290x clocks as me and we can compare?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Probably the new AMD cards can't handle tessellation like the 780. I'm guessing Heaven and Valley are heavily Tess related compared to 3dmark.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I wonder why there's such a large discrepancy between performance, immature drivers, or throttling because of the length of Heaven and Valley?


Theres definitely no throttling going on for me. Im blaming immature drivers


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I don't know if it makes a difference, but I am benching with an 8350. Some people are saying its not doing the 290x justice, others are saying it would make no difference. In 3dmark the graphics scores are segregated from the overall, but in Heaven/Valley you just get a single score or FPS. Maybe someone with a better processor than mine can do a bench at the same 290x clocks as me and we can compare?


At least in Heaven/Valley CPU plays a minor role, from what I've seen. It could be a few additional FPS or something of that nature, someone did a comparison between I think 4.2 to 5.0ghz on a 3570k and it was like a 2 FPS difference... don't feel like looking through the entire Heaven thread for it though.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Probably the new AMD cards can't handle tessellation like the 780. I'm guessing Heaven and Valley are heavily Tess related compared to 3dmark.


We should do a controlled 290x v 780 heaven run with tesselation off and see how the numbers compare. That should shed some light on whats going on


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I don't know if it makes a difference, but I am benching with an 8350. Some people are saying its not doing the 290x justice, others are saying it would make no difference. In 3dmark the graphics scores are segregated from the overall, but in Heaven/Valley you just get a single score or FPS. Maybe someone with a better processor than mine can do a bench at the same 290x clocks as me and we can compare?


Games that have a mix of CPU/GPU stressing it is going to bottleneck that 290x at 4.0. My 8320 @ 4.0 was bottlenecking my 7970 @ 1125/1575 in some games and still does, depends on the game though. I don't guess benches are the same. I would think it wouldn't make too much of a difference on a bench like valley.

I remember i scored 1966 with my 7970 @ 1200/1700 when i had my 955 @ 3.6 and i think it was reddawn at Guru3d had his 920 @ 4.0 and his 7950 at clocks slightly above mine and it didn't make much difference at all.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Probably the new AMD cards can't handle tessellation like the 780. I'm guessing Heaven and Valley are heavily Tess related compared to 3dmark.


I don't think Valley really uses tessellation, I have run it tess enabled & disabled on a 7970 & gotten the same score.
Can't say for the 290x, but nvidia cards did handle tess better than 7970s.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Saw a couple of 290X running 1x aniso filter vs 2x on 780 and Titan.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Can someone with a 4770K and a 290X run some benches at 947MHz or 1003MHz?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't think Valley really uses tessellation, I have run it tess enabled & disabled on a 7970 & gotten the same score.
> Can't say for the 290x, but nvidia cards did handle tess better than 7970s.


Isn't tess with how the rocks look so 3d ish?


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Guys appareantly on OC UK there is a guy who got a sapphire 290 delivered instead of a 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made a big mistake lol He is posting benchmarks and running benchmarks at the moment, thought a lot of people would be interested in this so shared it here. Don't pin me on it if is legit or not but it sure looks like it is http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18551717&highlight=r9+290x&page=33


Good find! Now I just hope AMD doesn't send the Ruby Assassin after him.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Isn't tess with how the rocks look so 3d ish?


Not sure, I was also sure that Valley isn't tessilated (SP?).


----------



## BroJin

Just Imagine how much drama AMD might have caused if they released the 290 Pro first







Thats what they should of done first


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> hope it's a big trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the same FPS i get, but mine is at 1080p while that's at 900p.
> 
> Not sure what to make of that though because the firestrike GPU score he posted was about 3% behind my OC'd 780










Didn't see the resolution....









But firestrike number are not too bad,


----------



## skupples

Back when I had an 8 core AMD cpu I would just go into the bios and disable multiple core's. This allowed for higher overclocking, and better performance in games that only use a few cores.


----------



## ivanlabrie

290 pro!? Second time I read about that...rumor?


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 290 pro!? Second time I read about that...rumor?


I think he just means the R9 290 non X. Hawaii Pro.


----------



## pompss

guys the 290x is available on newegg finally
If someone is interested hurry up
its the one from msi


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I think he just means the R9 290 non X. Hawaii Pro.


That's more like it...


----------



## DampMonkey

Can someone with a GK110 do me a favor? I want to see how tessellation affects performs on the gk110 vs 290x. Can you run 2 benchmarks exactly how i did below? Preferably at the same/similar clocks too. I just did an easy 1200/5500 for proof of concept. Obviously you will need a higher memory clock than 5500 for it to be fair.

1440p, usual maxed out settings, but one run with tesselation on extreme, one run with off. Heres my results, on then off:

extreme: http://i.imgur.com/Af2wt0s.jpg
off: http://i.imgur.com/omq9UNI.jpg

EXTREME TESS


NO TESS


----------



## NTME9

I'd like to look at the graphs but cant, login info doesn't work on the linked pages. Any help plz?









Also what's overclocked.net? Its overclock.net









edit: Annnd, now they are there. NM


----------



## mcg75

1440p Tess extreme 1202 / 7000



1440p Tess off 1202 / 7000


----------



## lilchronic

tess disabled


Tess extreme


----------



## Redwoodz

You guys have to remember CPU's and systems when comparing.


----------



## 2010rig

Why are some of you guys so adamant about clock for clock results?

The 290X has 22% more shaders, a 33% bigger bus, they are different architectures, yet, you want to see clock for clock results?

IMO, all you should be concerned with is stock vs stock and Max OC vs Max OC.

The _*closest*_ clock for clock comparison that can be made is 780 vs 7970. Again, the 780 has 12.5% more shaders, while they both have 384 bit and 3GB.

Well done with the charts Alatar.


----------



## fantasyalive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Why are some of you guys so adamant about clock for clock results?
> 
> The 290X has 22% more shaders, a 33% bigger bus, they are different architectures, yet, you want to see clock for clock results?
> 
> IMO, all you should be concerned with is stock vs stock and Max OC vs Max OC.
> 
> The _*closest*_ clock for clock comparison that can be made is 780 vs 7970. Again, the 780 has 12.5% more shaders, while they both have 384 bit and 3GB.
> 
> Well done with the charts Alatar.


Because they were testing tessellation and how much it affects the scores. It appears though its not tessellation that is the difference in unigine.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasyalive*
> 
> Because they were testing tessellation and how much it affects the scores. It appears though its not tessellation that is the difference in unigine.


Those 2 I can understand, I just mean in general, stock vs stock and Max OC vs Max OC should be the focus in this thread.


----------



## fantasyalive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Those 2 I can understand, I just mean in general, stock vs stock and Max OC vs Max OC should be the focus in this thread.


Ah, then in general I agree with you!


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Why are some of you guys so adamant about clock for clock results?
> 
> The 290X has 22% more shaders, a 33% bigger bus, they are different architectures, yet, you want to see clock for clock results?
> 
> IMO, all you should be concerned with is stock vs stock and Max OC vs Max OC.
> 
> The _*closest*_ clock for clock comparison that can be made is 780 vs 7970. Again, the 780 has 12.5% more shaders, while they both have 384 bit and 3GB.
> 
> Well done with the charts Alatar.


The same reasons why clock for clock mattered before the 290x.

Amd cards always had more shaders than nvidia though. Not sure how that is relevant.


----------



## iamhollywood5

What seems strange to me is that clock-for-clock, the 290X handily beats the GTX 780 in 3DMark 11 Performance, but the 780 slightly beats the 290X in 3DMark 11 Extreme.

I don't even know what to make of that. It's the same benchmark, just different settings. I guess the 780 handles ultra settings better? Or maybe it's a driver-related issue. I'd like to see new results after AMD's new drivers come out next week that are supposedly going to substantially improve performance of the 290 series.

It's so hard not to pull a trigger on a 780 right now, but I gotta force myself to wait and see the new AMD drivers and the 780 Ti.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Are there not going to be any dual card scores in this thread?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> What seems strange to me is that clock-for-clock, the 290X handily beats the GTX 780 in 3DMark 11 Performance, but the 780 slightly beats the 290X in 3DMark 11 Extreme.
> 
> I don't even know what to make of that. It's the same benchmark, just different settings. I guess the 780 handles ultra settings better? Or maybe it's a driver-related issue. I'd like to see new results after AMD's new drivers come out next week that are supposedly going to substantially improve performance of the 290 series.
> 
> It's so hard not to pull a trigger on a 780 right now, but I gotta force myself to wait and see the new AMD drivers and the 780 Ti.


The GK110 cards are really shader heavy while Hawaii is extremely bandwidth/rop heavy. Could be that extreme preset 3dm11 just likes as much shader power as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Are there not going to be any dual card scores in this thread?


There will be, just like there will be game results from canned benches.

Later today (just over 6am here, just woke up) for the spreadsheets .


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Cool, was just wondering. Will be interesting to see how the 290X scales in CF compared to the 780/Titan in SLI. Here's my best so far:

Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1267MHz / 3445MHz --- Graphics Score - 33553


----------



## SoloCamo

Received the 9590... should be installing the crosshair-v formula z over the weekend... Will start uploading some benches soon after since this will slightly alleviate the cpu bottleneck I currently have


----------



## fateswarm

Is 290X VRAM speed starved at all? I suspect it has plenty of it and you need to only up the GPU. Is that right?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> You guys have to remember CPU's and systems when comparing.


Heaven and Valley aren't that reliant on cpu to make a noticeable difference. My 3570k stock scores are the same as my 4770k at 4.3 ghz.

As for 3dmark11, the performance preset at 720p should be showing a cpu bottleneck better than Extreme at 1080p. Yet, the 290x is winning the 720p and losing the 1080p.

I've always understood that the smaller the resolution, the more cpu dependant it is. If I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## Hutzi

@fateswarm: Yes it seems to be, since the VRAM clock of the R9 290X scaled overproportional well in performance compared to increased GPU clock.
Or did i misunderstood you?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hutzi*
> 
> @fateswarm: Yes it seems to be, since the VRAM clock of the R9 290X scaled overproportional well in performance compared to increased GPU clock.
> Or did i misunderstood you?


I think they mean that since the bandwidth of the memory on the 290X is high already with 512 bit bus that more attention could be spent with core clocks and that increases would be higher with core increase over memory increase.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is 290X VRAM speed starved at all? I suspect it has plenty of it and you need to only up the GPU. Is that right?


I haven't seen a measurable performance increase from increasing ram speed. I could probably run more tests to verify, but from what ive seen, ram speed is a much lower priority than core clock.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

DampMonkey. How do you feel your temperatures are with your 290x? Do you feel like they can be lower with your setup? Whats an equivalent temperature for the 780 running in a similar setup of rads?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> DampMonkey. How do you feel your temperatures are with your 290x? Do you feel like they can be lower with your setup? Whats an equivalent temperature for the 780 running in a similar setup of rads?


This is my first watercooled GPU, so i don't have anything to compare it too. I feel like i have more than enough rad for my setup though. Playing BF4 last night, I was running all my fans at 7V, the 8350 stayed around 40* and the 290x was mid 40's. Im only running push with sp120's on 240+360 ut60's, for reference.

Temperature does not seem to be the limiting factor in my overclocking, but i should mention I do not have an accurate measure of the VRM temps yet


----------



## Eggy88

Watercooled EVGA GTX 780 Classified.

3Dmark 11 Extreme: Gpu Score 6040
GPU Clock: 1437Mhz / 1930Mhz
CPU Clock: 4.7Ghz


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> This is my first watercooled GPU, so i don't have anything to compare it too. I feel like i have more than enough rad for my setup though. Playing BF4 last night, I was running all my fans at 7V, the 8350 stayed around 40* and the 290x was mid 40's. Im only running push with sp120's on 240+360 ut60's, for reference.
> 
> Temperature does not seem to be the limiting factor in my overclocking, but i should mention I do not have an accurate measure of the VRM temps yet


tried hwinfo 64?


----------



## DampMonkey

To anyone who doubted my 3dmark perf gpu score of 18,863, I turned off tess in graphics drivers and scored 21,536 gpu. So we can stop using that explanation now
full res 21536: http://i.imgur.com/45N5GFt.jpg
full res 18863: http://i.imgur.com/I4ZT2PE.jpg


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> To anyone who doubted my 3dmark perf gpu score of 18,863, I turned off tess in graphics drivers and scored 21,536 gpu. So we can stop using that explanation now
> full res 21536: http://i.imgur.com/45N5GFt.jpg
> full res 18863: http://i.imgur.com/I4ZT2PE.jpg


Looking better and better


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> To anyone who doubted my 3dmark perf gpu score of 18,863, I turned off tess in graphics drivers and scored 21,536 gpu. So we can stop using that explanation now
> full res 21536: http://i.imgur.com/45N5GFt.jpg
> full res 18863: http://i.imgur.com/I4ZT2PE.jpg


That is a great graphics score mate.

That is only 100points lower than my 780 Classified @ 1450mhz core.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> To anyone who doubted my 3dmark perf gpu score of 18,863, I turned off tess in graphics drivers and scored 21,536 gpu. So we can stop using that explanation now
> full res 21536: http://i.imgur.com/45N5GFt.jpg
> full res 18863: http://i.imgur.com/I4ZT2PE.jpg


Nice OC & good temps DampMonkey.







Good to see your successful bios mod working out. Try Aida64 or GPUZ .7.4 to see how hot your VRMs are.

_edit:_

Oh and looks like C-buzz is challenging. 1290mhz on water from OCAU http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=15690511&postcount=1910










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7408429


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Nice OC & good temps DampMonkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see your successful bios mod working out. Try Aida64 or GPUZ .7.4 to see how hot your VRMs are.
> _edit:_
> 
> Oh and looks like C-buzz is challenging. 1290mhz on water from OCAU http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=15690511&postcount=1910
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7408429


Whats the monitoring program you're using on the bottom right? I had GPU-Z running in the background and my VRM's got up to 63*C in a Heaven run. Im running benches at 1300/5972 @ 1.356V now, pic soon


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Whats the monitoring program you're using on the bottom right?


That's from Cbuzz & he is using RealTemp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Im running benches at 1300/5972 @ 1.356V now, pic soon


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Whats the monitoring program you're using on the bottom right? I had GPU-Z running in the background and my VRM's got up to 63*C in a Heaven run. Im running benches at 1300/5972 @ 1.356V now, pic soon


http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## DampMonkey

290x - 1300 / 5972 @ 1.368V w/ 8350 @ 5ghz --- Firestrike Extreme GPU Score - 13839

high res: http://i.imgur.com/8MOaWrq.jpg


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> That is a great graphics score mate.
> 
> That is only 100points lower than my 780 Classified @ 1450mhz core.


what cpu?

edii: m bad, 3930K.


----------



## DampMonkey

Alatar, im nipping at your heels









Firestrike Extreme GPU Score - 6480

290x 1300/5972 w/ 8350 5ghz

full res: http://i.imgur.com/vC2L7HM.jpg


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Alatar, im nipping at your heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme GPU Score - 6480
> 
> 290x 1300/5972 w/ 8350 5ghz
> 
> full res: http://i.imgur.com/vC2L7HM.jpg


nice. keep going









btw, is there a reason I still didn't see anybody do 1.4V on water? BIOS limitation or just too risky?

also, can you change VRAM voltage?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Alatar, im nipping at your heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme GPU Score - 6480
> 
> 290x 1300/5972 w/ 8350 5ghz
> 
> full res: http://i.imgur.com/vC2L7HM.jpg


Nice overclock and score !


----------



## DampMonkey

Valley extreme hd
69.9 fps
Same clocks as before, 1300/5972 1.375V

full res: http://i.imgur.com/MimrvWS.jpg


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Gonna start getting the core higher, 1300 is getting boring


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Alatar, im nipping at your heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme GPU Score - 6480
> 
> 290x 1300/5972 w/ 8350 5ghz
> 
> full res: http://i.imgur.com/vC2L7HM.jpg


Damp, i really believe that your cpu is slightly affecting your scores. checkout this 7950 paired with a thuban (mem is slightly clocked lower) and then an i7.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7399896

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7288276

compare the graphics scores.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Damp, i really believe that your cpu is slightly affecting your scores. checkout this 7950 paired with a thuban (mem is slightly clocked lower) and then an i7.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7399896
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7288276
> 
> compare the graphics scores.


Who knows, it might be hurting the scores. This AMD processor sure as heck isn't helping, thats for sure


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Who knows, it might be hurting the scores. This AMD processor sure as heck isn't helping, thats for sure


a 200 points difference in graphics score with just a 7950. with a 290X, it could be higher.


----------



## Tatakai All

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> 290x - 1300 / 5972 @ 1.368V w/ 8350 @ 5ghz --- Firestrike Extreme GPU Score - 13839
> 
> high res: http://i.imgur.com/8MOaWrq.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Alatar, im nipping at your heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme GPU Score - 6480
> 
> 290x 1300/5972 w/ 8350 5ghz
> 
> full res: http://i.imgur.com/vC2L7HM.jpg






Nice! Pretty sure you're at the number 2 spot now for those 2 benches.









EDIT: Nvm my ability to read graphs are poor lol.


----------



## pompss

hi guys
With my Msi gtx 780 i get this is battflefield 4

2560x1440 ultra settings 1120 mhz /6328 mhz Oc on air
I have a water block but i dont wanna remove the seal of the warranty because i have to return it in case.

min 30
avg 53
max 113

waiting for my r9 290x on monday

And here is my firestrike score 9600


----------



## DampMonkey

Im not trying to spam, i swear

3dmark extreme, gpu score - 5316

Heres the gpu-z log from that run. Proc peaked at 45, vrm at 60

3dmark11 extreme gpuz log.xlsx 68k .xlsx file


full res: http://i.imgur.com/bYR9GcV.jpg


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Im not trying to spam, i swear
> 
> 3dmark extreme, gpu score - 5316


From the looks of it, your card will probably peak out at ~1350MHz at 1.4V based on the voltage scaling of the last few screenshots. I am hoping this is on the lower end of the spectrum because 1350MHz at 1.4V underwater isn't the greatest counter to a Classy that can hit 1400MHz on air with lower voltages.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Im not trying to spam, i swear
> 
> 3dmark extreme, gpu score - 5316
> 
> Heres the gpu-z log from that run. Proc peaked at 45, vrm at 60
> 
> 3dmark11 extreme gpuz log.xlsx 68k .xlsx file
> 
> 
> full res: http://i.imgur.com/bYR9GcV.jpg


Congratz on the OC. Seen you all over the place in these threads lately and haven't been able to keep up with how you are doing with your 290X. If and I assume it is with that 3dmark you are stable with that clock then I guess it is safe to say that 1300+ is possible on water. So is that voltage issue you spoke of earlier fixed? Like you are actually getting up to 1.4V.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> nice. keep going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, is there a reason I still didn't see anybody do 1.4V on water? BIOS limitation or just too risky?
> 
> also, can you change VRAM voltage?


Seems that with the LLC bios most keep it less than 1.4V so if and when it overvolts it wont go past the 1.4V ( from what I read of it). Most are probably waiting for someone to try higher and survive. Right now it is a game of chicken.


----------



## DampMonkey

new personal best

3dmark gpu score- 19365
290x 1320/5972 @ 1.4V

full res: http://i.imgur.com/tmjSLpk.jpg


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> From the looks of it, your card will probably peak out at ~1350MHz at 1.4V based on the voltage scaling of the last few screenshots. I am hoping this is on the lower end of the spectrum because 1350MHz at 1.4V underwater isn't the greatest counter to a Classy that can hit 1400MHz on air with lower voltages.


Well one classy hit 1400 on air. I haven't seen multiple reports of that? Not that it isn't impressive but it's not as if the average OC for a classy is 1400 on the core water or air.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well one classy hit 1400 on air. I haven't seen multiple reports of that? Not that it isn't impressive but it's not as if the average OC for a classy is 1400 on the core water or air.


You're comparing clocks of different architectures


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You're comparing clocks of different architectures


Yes...i know.







his statement was in reference to your OC headroom of your 290x and competing against 780 classy(s) It's not as if every classy 780 is going to hit 1400 on the core hence my statement.


----------



## Jared Pace

780 gonna need more than a 100mhz lead at 1350 too.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well one classy hit 1400 on air. I haven't seen multiple reports of that? Not that it isn't impressive but it's not as if the average OC for a classy is 1400 on the core water or air.


1400+ for anyone willng to put 1.35v into a clsssy is pretty standard for water tbh.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> 1400+ for anyone willng to put 1.35v into a clsssy is pretty standard for water tbh.


Yeah I agree.

Most are reaching 1400 or more under water... on air cooling its all about how cool you can keep it as it throttles once above 80c.

From what JJC was saying it took him LN2 and 1.4v to hit 1350mhz on his 290x so I wouldnt think that all of them are going to be capable of what Monkey's is doing under water.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well one classy hit 1400 on air. I haven't seen multiple reports of that? Not that it isn't impressive but it's not as if the average OC for a classy is 1400 on the core water or air.


If you're on water and have an EVBOT, I would best just about every Classified would be able to hit 1400. I'd take a guess it's going to take a 1500mhz classy to keep up with a ~1300mhz 290x at least in 3dmark.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> If you're on water and have an EVBOT, I would best just about every Classified would be able to hit 1400. I'd take a guess it's going to take a 1500mhz classy to keep up with a ~1300mhz 290x at least in 3dmark.


Honestly I don't think 1500 would be terribly out of reach with evbots on majority of the classys. Most I see here reach 1424-1450 at 1.35. 1500 would only be 1.45-1.5 most likely. Not saying it would be game stablr, but I garuntee majority of the crazy ocs you see in benches aren't. If not all of them.


----------



## Blackops_2

That's impressive as hell. Such a large OC i just didn't figure that was regular.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Alatar, im nipping at your heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme GPU Score - 6480
> 
> 290x 1300/5972 w/ 8350 5ghz
> 
> full res: http://i.imgur.com/vC2L7HM.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damp, i really believe that your cpu is slightly affecting your scores. checkout this 7950 paired with a thuban (mem is slightly clocked lower) and then an i7.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7399896
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7288276
> 
> compare the graphics scores.
Click to expand...

Two different benches your comparing there. He was running firestrike, yours was 3dmark11.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Two different benches your comparing there. He was running firestrike, yours was 3dmark11.


He was just trying to point out that processors make a difference in graphics scores. A lot of people are thinking that my cpu is keeping the gpu from getting higher scores. Im an ignorant AM3+ user and I think my cpu is just fine









Seriously though, a new cpu/mobo is next on my list


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Two different benches your comparing there. He was running firestrike, yours was 3dmark11.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just trying to point out that processors make a difference in graphics scores. A lot of people are thinking that my cpu is keeping the gpu from getting higher scores. Im an ignorant AM3+ user and I think my cpu is just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, a new cpu/mobo is next on my list
Click to expand...

Oops I fail. Ehh its only 200 points though.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oops I fail. Ehh its only 200 points though.


Yea, thats why im not making a big deal about the cpu. Ive gotten 100 point spreads in 3dmark before from just looking at my PC wrong while its benching. Thuban to an i7 and its only 200 points? My 8350 cant be THAT bad, right? ....Guys?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Yes...i know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his statement was in reference to your OC headroom of your 290x and competing against 780 classy(s) It's not as if every classy 780 is going to hit 1400 on the core hence my statement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> 780 gonna need more than a 100mhz lead at 1350 too.


I was just making a overclock headroom comparison between the two cards. ~1300MHz is pretty common on air for the Classy and HOF and I have yet to see any 290X hit over 1200MHz on air. Granted the cooler sucks, the card still seems to lack the OC headroom to be a viable contender when overclocked. The HOF and Lightening are already less than the reference 290X whereas the Classy is sitting at $580 currently and the 780 are more readily available. Nvidia killed all the potential momentum of this series with their recent price drop and gaming bundle and these benchmark results are doing nothing to help revive this card. AT $549 the card is no longer competitive and it is only been out a week! I am hoping that the 290 does well when it is released on Tuesday and is actually priced to move. I want a reason to replace my quadfire 7950s, the 290 at $400 would provide plenty of reason to upgrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> 1400+ for anyone willng to put 1.35v into a clsssy is pretty standard for water tbh.


Yea, it seems to only take about a 8-10% higher clock rate over the 290X for the 780 to match or surpass the performance.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah for real that's just a thuban. And yours is at 5ghz. Gotta be way close.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oops I fail. Ehh its only 200 points though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, thats why im not making a big deal about the cpu. Ive gotten 100 point spreads in 3dmark before from just looking at my PC wrong while its benching. Thuban to an i7 and its only 200 points? My 8350 cant be THAT bad, right? ....Guys?
Click to expand...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah for real that's just a thuban. And yours is at 5ghz. Gotta be way close.


Yea, but that comparison was with just 1 7950. A 290x is slightly more demanding


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I was just making a overclock headroom comparison between the two cards. ~1300MHz is pretty common on air for the Classy and HOF and I have yet to see any 290X hit over 1200MHz on air. Granted the cooler sucks, the card still seems to lack the OC headroom to be a viable contender when overclocked. The HOF and Lightening are already less than the reference 290X whereas the Classy is sitting at $580 currently and the 780 are more readily available. Nvidia killed all the potential momentum of this series with their recent price drop and gaming bundle and these benchmark results are doing nothing to help revive this card. *AT $549 the card is no longer competitive and it is only been out a week!* I am hoping that the 290 does well when it is released on Tuesday and is actually priced to move. I want a reason to replace my quadfire 7950s, the 290 at $400 would provide plenty of reason to upgrade.
> Yea, it seems to only take about a 8-10% higher clock rate over the 290X for the 780 to match or surpass the performance.


Please keep in mind that AMD still has to release proper drivers for these cards. Hopefully that's what next weeks release will be


----------



## fleetfeather

Shouldn't OC headroom be discussed in terms of performance increase rather than how many more MHz each of the different architectures can reach? I didn't think 1mhz on a 780 equalled 1mhz on a 290X... Maybe I've read wrong though


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Shouldn't OC headroom be discussed in terms of performance increase rather than how many more MHz each of the different architectures can reach? I didn't think 1mhz on a 780 equalled 1mhz on a 290X... Maybe I've read wrong though


It varies depending on the benchmark. Sometimes the 780 has 150mhz over the 290x and cant match it, sometimes theyre the same clocks and the 780 comes out ahead.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> new personal best
> 
> 3dmark gpu score- 19365
> 290x 1320/5972 @ 1.4V
> 
> full res: http://i.imgur.com/tmjSLpk.jpg


That is just insane...









Have any cards passed the 20k GPU score barrier w/ tess on with water or air?


----------



## 2010rig

@DampMonkey Can you run some gaming benches, kinda boring seeing all these 3DMark11 scores.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Please keep in mind that AMD still has to release proper drivers for these cards. Hopefully that's what next weeks release will be


I am looking forward to it









Do you mind running some benches at 1320MHz core with a few different memory clocks? I am curious to see how performance scales with memory.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> @DampMonkey Can you run some gaming benches, kinda boring seeing all these 3DMark11 scores.


There arent any charts up for games, thats why i havent done any. Can you name some games with builtin benches?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> There arent any charts up for games, thats why i havent done any. Can you name some games with builtin benches?


Settings everything maxed out 1080p / 1440p, and just take screenshots to go along with your runs.

Bioshock: Infinite built in benchmark
Tomb raider built in benchmark
Metro 2033 built in benchmark (no PhysX)
Metro LL built in benchmark (no PhysX)
Batman Arkham City (no PhysX)
Crysis Warhead built in benchmark
Hitman Absolution built in benchmark
Sleeping Dogs built in benchmark

Keep in mind most of those are GE titles, but still would like to see some of those results.










Check out this thread for some more along with download links.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1204047/request-for-list-of-downloadable-game-benchmarks/0_50

I'll look up some more.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, the 3dmark11 scores are weird. Here's a couple of scores at the exact same clocks for my Titan at Extreme and Performance (1280MHz / 3742MHz):

Extreme


Performance


From what I can tell, the Extreme GPU score is much higher than DampMonkey's 290X but the Performance score is much lower. That just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, the 3dmark11 scores are weird. Here's a couple of scores at the exact same clocks for my Titan at Extreme and Performance (1280MHz / 3742MHz):
> 
> Extreme
> 
> 
> Performance
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, the Extreme GPU score is much higher than DampMonkey's 290X but the Performance score is much lower. That just doesn't make any sense to me.


My theory is that its driver related. Notice how the benchers who scored top on hwbot only did 3dmark11 perf? Thats probably because its the only bench amd had time to tweak/optimize for.
Whats the main difference between extreme and performance benches besides resolution?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, the 3dmark11 scores are weird. Here's a couple of scores at the exact same clocks for my Titan at Extreme and Performance (1280MHz / 3742MHz):
> 
> Extreme
> 
> 
> Performance
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, the Extreme GPU score is much higher than DampMonkey's 290X but the Performance score is much lower. That just doesn't make any sense to me.


Thing is his scores can only go up from here lol. So if it's a driver issue then 6K should be within reach soon enough if the 19K 3DM11 scrore is anything to go by. These 290X cards are looking just like the 7970, they eat more power than their competition but they put out sweet numbers while doing it.


----------



## skyn3t

lol my banner is there, in the front page








Thank you Alatar









beer incoming


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> snip




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1527349

GPU score: *6899*

real clocks 1389MHz, actual running voltage 1.356v

Haven't gotten around to benching 11 yet.

E: didn't find the older scores so only the newest one for now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Titans are still such beasts! $1k sucked at the time but most of us have had ours for a long while already and they will remain amongst the fastest video cards on the market for at least another 8 months to a year. Now that the window has pretty much closed on getting good resale out of them I've decided I'm keeping mine until 20nm, if not beyond. With 6GB VRAM two Titans could conceivably last another 2-3 years (though I could never go that long)...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I was just making a overclock headroom comparison between the two cards. ~1300MHz is pretty common on air for the Classy and HOF and I have yet to see any 290X hit over 1200MHz on air. Granted the cooler sucks, the card still seems to lack the OC headroom to be a viable contender when overclocked. The HOF and Lightening are already less than the reference 290X whereas the Classy is sitting at $580 currently and the 780 are more readily available. Nvidia killed all the potential momentum of this series with their recent price drop and gaming bundle and these benchmark results are doing nothing to help revive this card. AT $549 the card is no longer competitive and it is only been out a week! I am hoping that the 290 does well when it is released on Tuesday and is actually priced to move. I want a reason to replace my quadfire 7950s, the 290 at $400 would provide plenty of reason to upgrade.
> Yea, it seems to only take about a 8-10% higher clock rate over the 290X for the 780 to match or surpass the performance.


Well i was mistaken, the guys informed me those classy's with EVB will hit 1400 if your willing to push the volts. I realized that the Classys were great clockers but that kind of headroom i'm not used to though. I figured hell that 1400mhz card on air must be golden.

I agree i'm waiting for the 290 and some aftermarket cooling solutions but i'm leaning towards a classy just because of the OCing potential. Though say if the 290x and 290 can hit 1200-1300 on the reg i might stick it out save a little. While i agree these wont OC as well as GK110 i think we don't have enough results to disprove them of being able to OC moderately at least. The flip side of this is AMD could drop prices yet again. If they have to they will play that card.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

@Alatar, can you please put up a section for gaming benchmarks? Like 10 minutes of BF4 multiplayer, Tomb Raider, Hitman, Sleeping dogs, all stratified by resolution?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> @Alatar, can you please put up a section for gaming benchmarks? Like 10 minutes of BF4 multiplayer, Tomb Raider, Hitman, Sleeping dogs, all stratified by resolution?


Yes I have the graphs half ready already, just need to check they work, relink the forms to them etc.

Was supposed finish them and to put them into the OP yesterday but I ended up spending time time in a sauna instead


----------



## ivanlabrie

Strange review...: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/01/amd_radeon_r9_290x_crossfire_video_card_review/1#.UnNMUPk2Yvs

EDIT: nevermind, slow clocks on the green cards.


----------



## psyside

TEST CRYSIS WARHEAD!!!!!!


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Was supposed finish them and to put them into the OP yesterday but I ended up spending time time in a sauna instead


Lol, I do t blame you one bit


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, the 3dmark11 scores are weird. Here's a couple of scores at the exact same clocks for my Titan at Extreme and Performance (1280MHz / 3742MHz):
> 
> Extreme
> 
> 
> Performance
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, the Extreme GPU score is much higher than DampMonkey's 290X but the Performance score is much lower. That just doesn't make any sense to me.


Well, I saw a 780 getting 18.5k as well in 3dm performance, but that was with 1x aniso filter which it seems that damp is running as well. I would check that first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1527349
> 
> GPU score: *6899*
> 
> real clocks 1389MHz, actual running voltage 1.356v
> 
> Haven't gotten around to benching 11 yet.
> 
> E: didn't find the older scores so only the newest one for now.


Alatar, make sure you check the texturing settings. A lot of the performance numbers seem inflated.

Read from this post on (only a couple of posts, don't worry)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/510_30#post_21086892

It also explains why the scores drop down at extreme, since texture filtering and mapping isn't the bottleneck anymore.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well, I saw a 780 getting 18.5k as well in 3dm performance, but that was with 1x aniso filter which it seems that damp is running as well. I would check that first.
> Alatar, make sure you check the texturing settings. A lot of the performance numbers seem inflated.
> 
> Read from this post on (only a couple of posts, don't worry)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/510_30#post_21086892
> 
> It also explains why the scores drop down at extreme, since texture filtering and mapping isn't the bottleneck anymore.


Huh that's odd.

Where do you change that exactly? What do the NV cards do with nvcp tweaks?

(not at my rig atm so I can't test)


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well i was mistaken, the guys informed me those classy's with EVB will hit 1400 if your willing to push the volts. I realized that the Classys were great clockers but that kind of headroom i'm not used to though. I figured hell that 1400mhz card on air must be golden.
> 
> I agree i'm waiting for the 290 and some aftermarket cooling solutions but i'm leaning towards a classy just because of the OCing potential. Though say if the 290x and 290 can hit 1200-1300 on the reg i might stick it out save a little. While i agree these wont OC as well as GK110 i think we don't have enough results to disprove them of being able to OC moderately at least. The flip side of this is AMD could drop prices yet again. If they have to they will play that card.


The MSI 780 Lightning is available for $525 after rebate with 3 games. Here is hoping there is a price break in the 290X before BF.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Huh that's odd.
> 
> Where do you change that exactly? What do the NV cards do with nvcp tweaks?
> 
> (not at my rig atm so I can't test)


I think radeon 290X do that out of the box and I'm not sure how you change that on nVidia. How long ago do you think it is that I benched my cards (being GTX 470 and all







)?

Just thought I'd give a heads up to all the people wondering. I've been saying this for 2 days though


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think radeon 290X do that out of the box and I'm not sure how you change that on nVidia. How long ago do you think it is that I benched my cards (being GTX 470 and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


So they do it out of the box but it only applies to 3dm11 perf preset?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think it's swamped at extreme settings by other factors, such as the increased geometry.

It's only a theory at this point, but I would look into it.


----------



## Alatar

Could someone with a 290X please go digging for some answers in the ccc and 3dmark settings?

Interested in seeing if it's actually defaulting to that setting.


----------



## selk22

What do you need me to check now?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Am really looking forward to seeing some games benchmark.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I haven't seen a measurable performance increase from increasing ram speed. I could probably run more tests to verify, but from what ive seen, ram speed is a much lower priority than core clock.


Thanks. It reminds of the first cards that got GDDR5. Upping the VRAM speed did nothing.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Im not trying to spam, i swear
> 
> 3dmark extreme, gpu score - 5316


Not spam dude. Keep them coming.

Too many close minded people here see only red or green. I'm interested in results regardless of color.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well, I saw a 780 getting 18.5k as well in 3dm performance, but that was with 1x aniso filter which it seems that damp is running as well. I would check that first.
> Alatar, make sure you check the texturing settings. A lot of the performance numbers seem inflated.
> 
> Read from this post on (only a couple of posts, don't worry)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/510_30#post_21086892
> 
> It also explains why the scores drop down at extreme, since texture filtering and mapping isn't the bottleneck anymore.


For the record, I don't believe it's something the testers in this thread are doing on purpose.

But in performance mode, I can't set mine below max anisotropy 2. All the 290x runs are being done with 1.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, that's basically what I've been saying the past 2 days


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> What do you need me to check now?


Just look for anything that might explain the difference in filtering modes. Settings, or anything.

I don't really know what to look for, no one seems to be able to explain the difference.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

The R9 290X filters textures to a max of 1x with an anisotropic filter. This is done by the TMUs. All other GPUs in this thread seem to run max of 2x with anisotropic filter. This means that some textures are filtered twice as much compared to what the 290X does. It results in sharper oblique textures, thus higher IQ at the cost of computational expenses.

At least that is what I get from it. I do not know how this setting is changed. I only know that trippinonprozac also ran 1x aniso.


----------



## selk22

Here is what Im looking at.. this is the settings for all 3d apps


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Seems to be application bound then. A bug perhaps?

Though, were your scores actually off or still in line with your extreme scores selk?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Here is what Im looking at.. this is the settings for all 3d apps


Can you run 3dm11 performance preset and then validate the score online?

without touching any of the settings in the ccc

E: at least vantage does it as well. (checking out hwbot scores)


----------



## selk22

I would like to guys but I don't own 3dmark the only benchmarks I have been able to run have been Heaven and Valley.

I was just trying to help you guys since not many 290x owners seem to be on board


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I would like to guys but I don't own 3dmark the only benchmarks I have been able to run have been Heaven and Valley.
> 
> I was just trying to help you guys since not many 290x owners seem to be on board


3mark11 is free for the performance preset







Just like vantage, fiirestrike etc.

And thanks for contributing, very much appreciated


----------



## selk22

Well cool I am downloading right now. Report back soon..

Also keep in mind when I bench I end most of the visual things windows does and set it to windows basic. Its helped with about .4 to.5 a frame here and there.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> cuda cores: 2880


do want a classy version.

Also 7ghz memory out of the box... wonder if they're using higher spec stuff than on other GK110 cards.


----------



## selk22

Here it is on the standard CCC settings on my sig rig. It says its a 500gb wd but I have 3dmark on the ssd

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1528722



I am still on the beta 6 drivers I am waiting for something significant to release before updating..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah for real that's just a thuban. And yours is at 5ghz. Gotta be way close.


the FX going against a 3930K or higher in benches where cpu matters.


----------



## Moragg

That could be a new performance king.

I can't wait to see some 780 Ti Classy vs 290X Lightning benches (on air and water) and... just maybe... some fps results from actual games.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> do want a classy version.


how many weeks/months behind official release do Classy variants drop?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The R9 290X filters textures to a max of 1x with an anisotropic filter. This is done by the TMUs. All other GPUs in this thread seem to run max of 2x with anisotropic filter. This means that some textures are filtered twice as much compared to what the 290X does. It results in sharper oblique textures, thus higher IQ at the cost of computational expenses.
> 
> At least that is what I get from it. I do not know how this setting is changed. I only know that trippinonprozac also ran 1x aniso.


Check the anistrpohy settings on both of those benches. Case closed?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/500#post_21086665


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> do want a classy version.
> 
> Also 7ghz memory out of the box... wonder if they're using higher spec stuff than on other GK110 cards.


I'm going to have to call fake on the source of the pic.

Surely to god, somebody from Galaxy would have done a spellcheck and found "turbochargd?"

But if it's true, I'll be doing a step up for my Classy. The Ti should be 20% faster than the 780 at the same clocks not even taking memory into account.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm going to have to call fake on the source of the pic.
> 
> Surely to god, somebody from Galaxy would have done a spellcheck and found "turbochargd?"
> 
> But if it's true, I'll be doing a step up for my Classy. The Ti should be 20% faster than the 780 at the same clocks not even taking memory into account.


a lot of these companies dont spell check or fact check their stuff.

Was looking at some of the paperwork that came in a friends 780 lightning last night that we were benching, was looking at the msi self promotion pages, talking about how they had headquarters all over the world, they were listing some, and i noticed that their " buenos aires" headquarter location had an arrow pointing to miami florida.... sooooo yeah.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a lot of these companies dont spell check or fact check their stuff.
> 
> Was looking at some of the paperwork that came in a friends 780 lightning last night that we were benching, was looking at the msi self promotion pages, talking about how they had headquarters all over the world, they were listing some, and i noticed that their " buenos aires" headquarter location had an arrow pointing to miami florida.... sooooo yeah.


You still don't have your waterblocks?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You still don't have your waterblocks?


yeah i got them in finally, still havent opened the 290x's lol, been busy the past couple days, havent had much time to bench anything









other than my friends lightning that is lol. drove 2 hours for a job interview only to be told to come back tuesday -_-


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You still don't have your waterblocks?


I got quite a few new scores last night, do I submit forms or are you doing all the chart updates?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I got quite a few new scores last night, do I submit forms or are you doing all the chart updates?


Just submit yourself.

Again, adding games and multi GPU later today.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still don't know what to make of these texture filtering differences and the inconsistency of scores between Extreme and Performance presets. Just glad I got 3dmark11 working again though...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still don't know what to make of these texture filtering differences and the inconsistency of scores between Extreme and Performance presets. Just glad I got 3dmark11 working again though...


It's just something I noticed from grunion's comparo, but turned out not to be the issue after all. Even when both at 1x aniso, the 290X still commands the 780 at lower clocks.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Check the anistrpohy settings on both of those benches. Case closed?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/500#post_21086665


can you please tell me (or everyone) if your 290x have a warranty sticker on the screw where the heatpipe are??
Because my old gtx 770 was no seal and i could install the water block without void the warranty.
Also with my gtx 780 i cannot install my waterblock without void the warranty and may i have to return the card when my r9 290x arrive


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's just something I noticed from grunion's comparo, but turned out not to be the issue after all. Even when both at 1x aniso, the 290X still commands the 780 at lower clocks.


Ah, I see. Still weird that the supposed high res champ gets beaten at extreme but owns at performance...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> can you please tell me (or everyone) if your 290x have a warranty sticker on the screw where the heatpipe are??
> Because my old gtx 770 was no seal and i could install the water block without void the warranty.
> Also with my gtx 780 i cannot install my waterblock without void the warranty and may i have to return the card when my r9 290x arrive


I spoke to an evga rep a long time ago about my 470 and the sticker. At that time the rep said I could move the sticker. You have to preserve the sticker which was a little tricky. I'd send EVGA a message about what you want to do and the road blocks you face to see what they say.

Edit:: Sorry whomever your Card Maker is... not necessarily evga.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ah, I see. Still weird that the supposed high res champ gets beaten at extreme but owns at performance...


Yeah, it makes no sense at all IMO especially when you consider that he's running an AMD FX processor vs Intel Haswell...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ah, I see. Still weird that the supposed high res champ gets beaten at extreme but owns at performance...


At higher res's hawaii and gk110 seem closer to clock for clock perf, but at lower res it looks like the 290x takes a lead


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> At higher res's hawaii and gk110 seem closer to clock for clock perf, but at lower res it looks like the 290x takes a lead


Does power target play into this at all?
Does a 780 only running at %60 power at 1200 clock put out different numbers from a 780 running at %80 power at 1200 core?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Does power target play into this at all?
> Does a 780 only running at %60 power at 1200 clock put out different numbers from a 780 running at %80 power at 1200 core?


No, the power target is a power limit in the bios, if set at 100% & maxing at 99% in use, all is smooth, but if it needs more power than that 100% it is set to, it will throttle when it needs 101%.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> can you please tell me (or everyone) if your 290x have a warranty sticker on the screw where the heatpipe are??
> Because my old gtx 770 was no seal and i could install the water block without void the warranty.
> Also with my gtx 780 i cannot install my waterblock without void the warranty and may i have to return the card when my r9 290x arrive


It may depend on where the manufacturer puts the stickers, but my Sapphire card didn't have any screws covered.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It may depend on where the manufacturer puts the stickers, but my Sapphire card didn't have any screws covered.


I just check and my 290x from msi have the sticker on the screw.
the his doesnt have it and also the powercolor.
Let se maybe with a little heat i can remove it


----------



## Eggy88

Watercooled EVGA GTX 780 Classified.

3Dmark Firestrike Extreme: Gpu Score 6437
GPU Clock: 1463Mhz / 1937Mhz
CPU Clock: 4.7Ghz


----------



## fateswarm

I'm thinking, with closed source drivers and a foggy understanding of the hardware, AMD or NVIDIA could easily cripple their own visual quality internally for better bench scores, how would you know? You could only know - easily - by visual comparisons. It may sound weird, insane, or at least time consuming but perhaps a full review of a card should also include a good visual comparison by an artist and professional that can make an honest visual review, or also use software analysis comparison of some sort to not be too subjective.

edit: Stuttering comparisons were a good version of that lately.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i got them in finally, still havent opened the 290x's lol, been busy the past couple days, havent had much time to bench anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than my friends lightning that is lol. drove 2 hours for a job interview only to be told to come back tuesday -_-


im not to busy i could bench them for you







we got a nice cold front coming through tonight also


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm thinking, with closed source drivers and a foggy understanding of the hardware, AMD or NVIDIA could easily cripple their own visual quality internally for better bench scores, how would you know? You could only know - easily - by visual comparisons. It may sound weird, insane, or at least time consuming but perhaps a full review of a card should also include a good visual comparison by an artist and professional that can make an honest visual review, or also use software analysis comparison of some sort to not be too subjective.
> 
> edit: Stuttering comparisons were a good version of that lately.


Or we could bench lots of games - where the two are trying to get good performance and what, ultimately, most of us buy this hardware to enjoy.


----------



## Aparition

You could also disable in game texture options and at the driver level enable specific settings? Ie super grid sampling see which cards give better results.
Would that remove any game altering enhancements?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> can you please tell me (or everyone) if your 290x have a warranty sticker on the screw where the heatpipe are??
> Because my old gtx 770 was no seal and i could install the water block without void the warranty.
> Also with my gtx 780 i cannot install my waterblock without void the warranty and may i have to return the card when my r9 290x arrive
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to an evga rep a long time ago about my 470 and the sticker. At that time the rep said I could move the sticker. You have to preserve the sticker which was a little tricky. I'd send EVGA a message about what you want to do and the road blocks you face to see what they say.
> 
> Edit:: Sorry whomever your Card Maker is... not necessarily evga.
Click to expand...

EVGA allows you to remove the cooler. I rma'd multiple 580's because they started shipping them without the IHS and they thus would not work with a block. They were fully aware I was removing it they just said to put the shroud back on when you send it in. 99.9% sure the 580s did not have any warranty sticker.


----------



## lilchronic

titan has 2688 cuda cores , 780 ti has 2880


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> EVGA allows you to remove the cooler. I rma'd multiple 580's because they started shipping them without the IHS and they thus would not work with a block. They were fully aware I was removing it they just said to put the shroud back on when you send it in. 99.9% sure the 580s did not have any warranty sticker.


This is why EVGA is #1 Nvidia seller.

My 480's have warranty sticker's on them. Would be strange that the 580's didn't.


----------



## ivanlabrie

cough classified cough


----------



## 2010rig

Still no gaming benches?









Are people really buying 290X's to play 3DMark11?









We're gonna have a new contender soon.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My reference coolers are so sexy I'm almost tempted to go back to air cooling. Almost...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Still no gaming benches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people really buying 290X's to play 3DMark11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna have a new contender soon.


Been waiting a while now. Most people seem to either not want to flash their cards or don't have waterblocks yet. Wish AB and Trixx would hurry up with some support.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Heaven and Valley aren't that reliant on cpu to make a noticeable difference. My 3570k stock scores are the same as my 4770k at 4.3 ghz.
> 
> As for 3dmark11, the performance preset at 720p should be showing a cpu bottleneck better than Extreme at 1080p. Yet, the 290x is winning the 720p and losing the 1080p.
> 
> I've always understood that the smaller the resolution, the more cpu dependant it is. If I'm wrong, please correct me.


I was referring to differences in systems in general.Overclocks and memory and even AMD vs Intel.


----------



## OrcishMonkey

Mine are on water and imma flash that pt3 bios when i get home from work and bench em, soon tm lol


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Still no gaming benches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people really buying 290X's to play 3DMark11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna have a new contender soon.


Card appears to be power hungry:


----------



## mcg75

Firestrike extreme - GPU score 6066
780 Classy - 1385 / 7600
4770k - 4.3
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1540944


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Makes no sense. In that 290X consumes less than Titan, lol. Seems to trash 290X and Titan there though.


----------



## mcg75

FireStrike - GPU score 13104
780 Classy 1385 / 7600
4770k - 4.3
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1540979


----------



## mcg75

Unigine Valley - 84.7 fps
780 Classy 1372 / 7600
4770k - 4.3


----------



## mcg75

3dmark11 Extreme - GPU score 5834
780 Classy 1372 / 7600
4770k - 4.3


----------



## skupples

this make no sense. EVEN AMD has stated that it's TDP is higher than titan.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so the best I can pull from my 290x is:

GPU - 1209Mhz
Memory - 1475Mhz ( I can go higher, but it did not seemed to matter)
Voltage is maxed setting and shows max to be at 1.367v in GPUz

3DMark11 Performance: 15969

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7419925

Graphics Score
18263

Physics Score
12179

Combined Score
10825

3DMark11 Extreme: X5432

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7420176

Graphics Score
5004

Physics Score
12018

Combined Score
6295

3DMark - Free Edition

Icestorm: 160659

http://www.3dmark.com/results/is

Graphics Score
372010

Physics Score
53760

Cloudgate: 27358

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/961772

Graphics Score
78840

Physics Score
8327

Firestrike: 11146

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084748

Graphics Score
13167

Physics Score
11301

Combined Score
5133

My Specs:

4770k - 4.7Ghz
Memory - 2132Mhz

Everything is water cooled.

Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No need to raise mem anymore. Will only pointlessly raise power consumption and instability.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Makes no sense. In that 290X consumes less than Titan, lol. Seems to trash 290X and Titan there though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this make no sense. EVEN AMD has stated that it's TDP is higher than titan.


Stock Titan's and 290x's are similar in TDP, depending on the application of course. heres a graph of TDP during a metro: last light loop:


----------



## bpmcleod

Sooooo just saying... Does this score count? xD



Lol Valley bugged halfway through the run? Atleast I think it was a bug because yea..... My valley has been acting strange. No matter what clock I have on my card is acts like its failing at the start then works perfectly fine afterwards.. only in Valley though no other benchmarks


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k @ 5.1ghz - GTX 780 .ref -1411/3650 - GPU score: 13416
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242


----------



## NateST

I bet this card could do 1450 @ 1.35 under water... also if you see good gains from memory under water, I've ran this @ 2077mhz.

http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00026_zps48ffe15a.png.html

NateST - 2600k @ 4.8ghz - GTX 780 Classy -1437/2010 - 3733 | On air


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 3570k @ 5.1ghz - GTX 780 .ref -1411/3650 - GPU score: 13416
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242


Wow, that's a high core clock! It that a golden 780, or are the majority of reference models capable of hitting 1400+ on the core?


----------



## Arizonian

Beat it by just a bit.

Arizonian / i7 3770K 4.6 GHz / 290X 1150 Mhz Core - 1300 Mhz Memory - on air default BIOS

Firestrike 10642 Score / Graphic Score 12557



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543398

http://valid.canardpc.com/8v6c0a

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3h4u4/


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Wow, that's a high core clock! It that a golden 780, or are the majority of reference models capable of hitting 1400+ on the core?


I think he's pushing 1.4v or something through it if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Wow, that's a high core clock! It that a golden 780, or are the majority of reference models capable of hitting 1400+ on the core?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I think he's pushing 1.4v or something through it if I'm not mistaken.


just shy of 1.4v ..... 1.375v max temp 38c


----------



## SoloCamo

9590 installed... should have benches up soon... valley jumped 3 fps, and that's considered strictly gpu bound as is so it just shows the 8350 was holding it back quite a bit


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana- 4930K @ 4.3mhz, SLI GTX TITANS @ 1303, 1.3v. Firestrike Extreme Score: 10094
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084658



LaBestiaHumana- 4930K @ 4.3mhz, SLI GTX TITANS @ 1333, 1.3v. Firestrike score: 18800
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084531



LaBestiaHumana- 4930K @ 4.3mhz, SLI GTX TITANS @ 1333, 1.3v. Heaven Score: 3258, 129fps


----------



## OrcishMonkey

I think this will do for a while =)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Finally got Metro 2033 to work and i did a couple of runs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Firestrike Performance,
Graphics score: 11505
Physics score: 7447

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1087050

Firestrike Extreme,
Graphics Score: 5322
Physics Score: 7446

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1087087

Both Test were done at 1110 Core/ 1300 Memory, Stock Volts, Sapphire Bios
and Max temp was 59 Degrees with an Accelero Xtreme III Air Cooler.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

little more spam here,

Tomb Raider, Ultimate (minus TressFX) 1080p


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> little more spam here.


Not spam at all.

I like seeing your numbers because you're running things the way I do 24/7.

Extreme overclocks are nice but I'm more interested in what can be done with the card on a daily basis.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

3DMark 11 Performance:
Graphics Score: 16034
Physics Score: 6894

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7423142

3DMark 11 Extreme:
Graphics Score: 4458
Physics Score: 6917

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7423200

Both Test were done at 1110 Core/ 1300 Memory, Stock Volts, Sapphire Bios
and Max temp was 60 Degrees with an Accelero Xtreme III Air Cooler.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not spam at all.
> 
> I like seeing your numbers because you're running things the way I do 24/7.
> 
> Extreme overclocks are nice but I'm more interested in what can be done with the card on a daily basis.


Well this is as high as i can push this card on Stock volts, only way i could probably make this quicker without flashing etc is to disable some of my CPU cores and clock a little higher.

maybe another day for that.

Any other tests anyone want to see?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Why isn't firestrike hof showing the 290x scores?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Why isn't firestrike hof showing the 290x scores?


No supported drivers at this stage, all 290x drivers are Beta's.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well this is as high as i can push this card on Stock volts, only way i could probably make this quicker without flashing etc is to disable some of my CPU cores and clock a little higher.
> 
> maybe another day for that.


I would like to you do that with the processor actually. It seems Metro is extremely CPU bound to the point where comparing scores is useless.



With the same game settings you used, the average of my two runs was 74.5 fps vs your 67.0

And that was running 1111 mhz with no memory oc on my Classy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Bioshock Infinite: Ultra 1080p (Option 2)

Max FPS : 321.46

Min FPS: 12.24

Avg FPS: 83.04

1110 Core, 1280 Memory, FX-8150 @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I would like to you do that with the processor actually. It seems Metro is extremely CPU bound to the point where comparing scores is useless.
> 
> 
> 
> With the same game settings you used, the average of my two runs was 74.5 fps vs your 67.0
> 
> And that was running 1111 mhz with no memory oc on my Classy.


I'll do that, But not tonight...12:30am here and i start work in 7 hours, need some sleep

I'll deactivate 4 cores and raise it up to 4.8Ghz, see what improvements i get from that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Finally got Metro 2033 to work and i did a couple of runs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those of you benching Metro on your 290x's make sure you disable physX in CCC, radeonPRO, & in game.

Oh, & remember metro:LL has supposedly full support for multi-threading & multi-core.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Those of you benching Metro on your 290x's make sure you disable physX in CCC, radeonPRO, & in game.
> 
> Oh, & remember metro:LL is supposedly full support for multi-threading & multi-core.


Yup, i remembered to do that










Pity i don't have Metro: LL though, that would be interesting


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> 9590 installed... should have benches up soon... valley jumped 3 fps, and that's considered strictly gpu bound as is so it just shows the 8350 was holding it back quite a bit


For the price of a 9590, you could have purchased a full water loop and overclocked your 8350 to 5GHz yourself.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> For the price of a 9590, you could have purchased a full water loop and overclocked your 8350 to 5GHz yourself.


I didn't buy the 9590... it was a very random and unexpected gift from my brother (have a seperate thread on it). Besides, the old motherboard couldn't OC much, if at all so I upgraded to a crosshair V formula-z


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Finally got Metro 2033 to work and i did a couple of runs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thank you for benching an actual *GAME*!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Finally got Metro 2033 to work and i did a couple of runs.


Why is yours so choppy, especially at the end? Compare it to mcg's - I wonder if that is processor related, or something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I would like to you do that with the processor actually. It seems Metro is extremely CPU bound to the point where comparing scores is useless.
> 
> 
> 
> With the same game settings you used, the average of my two runs was 74.5 fps vs your 67.0
> 
> And that was running 1111 mhz with no memory oc on my Classy.


----------



## DimmyK

Yeah, the lack of actual game benchmarks in this thread is seriously disturbing. Let's get the ball rolling:

*GTX 780 1202/3456, 331.65, Win 8.1 Pro, 2500K @ 4.6Ghz*

*Bioshock Infinite, Ultra + DOF*

1920x1080 - 113.17 avg. FPS
2560x1440 - 75.12 avg. FPS



*Sleeping Dogs, Ultra*

1920x1080 - 72.8 avg. FPS
2560x1440 - 43.9 avg. FPS



*Metro Last Light, Very High + SSAO*

1920x1080 - 47.5 avg. FPS



I will bench TR and few other games when I have some free time over next few days.


----------



## skupples

uhg, sleeping dog's HATE's SLi. ( i know that's not an sli bench)


----------



## Yeroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Why is yours so choppy, especially at the end? Compare it to mcg's - I wonder if that is processor related, or something else.


I recall there were a couple 290x benches earlier in the thread where the 290x was very smooth. I'll see if i can dig them up, they were early on.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Why is yours so choppy, especially at the end? Compare it to mcg's - I wonder if that is processor related, or something else.


It would be my processor, im going to bump it up tonight and see what improvements I get.

If that doesnt work then I guess I need to upgrade then


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Yeah, the lack of actual game benchmarks in this thread is seriously disturbing. Let's get the ball rolling:
> 
> snip


+rep.
Thanks dude for the real world gaming benches. Now these what really matter to most people who want to decide the purchase between GTX 780 & 290X. 3DMark & Unigine are good for competitive benching but there are others too like me who would like to have an idea how each card perform in-games.
I would like to see "gaming" benchmarks from 290X users too.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Yeroon

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/lightbox/post/21072223/id/1720579#post_21072223 metro ll on 290x benches


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> +rep.
> Thanks dude for the real world gaming benches. Now these what really matter to most people who want to decide the purchase between GTX 780 & 290X. 3DMark & Unigine are good for competitive benching but there are others too like me who would like to have an idea how each card perform in-games.
> I would like to see "gaming" benchmarks from 290X users too.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Go one page back. I benched 3 games and ill bench some more tonight.


----------



## mcg75

Just looked at the first page of this thread and realized mafia II was part of it. Took me a full 6 minutes to download from Steam.

Classy 780 - 1320 / 7200 @ 1.212v
4770k @ 4.3
Mafia II - all settings at highest, physx off.

1080p - 156.4 fps



1440p - 93.4 fps


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Only game left for me to bench is Batman AC, do we have any others we can do?

Would Far Cry 2, Crysis etc be cosidered too old?

Just thinking that too much data is never a bad thing


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Crysis 1 is a very CPU bound game these days especially using its Benchmark Tool. So results will be very inconstant with it using different system configurations. Highly clocked SB/ IB+ processors can have a huge advantage in that benchmark against older i5s/i7s & FX 8XXX processors.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Learn something new everyday. Thanks for that info.

I would like to see some other game options though seeing as thats what most people will be looking at.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Crysis 1 is a very CPU bound game these days especially using its Benchmark Tool. So results will be very inconstant with it using different system configurations. Highly clocked SB/ IB+ processors can have a huge advantage in that benchmark against older i5s/i7s & FX 8XXX processors.


If he doesn't test it, we will forever be left with the question.......

But can it run Crisis?

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

You guys could try benching Shogun 2 or Rome 2, though those games are very CPU bound.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I might run Far Cry 2 tonight. Does Far Cry 3 have a benchmarking tool?

I havent launched it yet.
Might have a browse through my Steam library and see what games have dedicated benchmarking tools.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I might run Far Cry 2 tonight. Does Far Cry 3 have a benchmarking tool?
> 
> I havent launched it yet.
> Might have a browse through my Steam library and see what games have dedicated benchmarking tools.


Far Cry 3 does not.

I think the list that Alatar gave in the OP all have built in benches so that's why they made the list.


----------



## Arizonian

I looked for some of the downloads online and found third party shareware that wants to add a bunch of garbage onto my system which I'm not about to do.

Steam only shows PCMark 8 and 3Dmark for downloadable benchmarks.

So if anyone has these links I might bench a few games.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Far Cry 3 does not.
> 
> I think the list that Alatar gave in the OP all have built in benches so that's why they made the list.


Yeah. The original list all contain built-in benchmarks. I dont have all of them though and was looking for sone extras I might be able to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I looked for some of the downloads online and found third party shareware that wants to add a bunch of garbage onto my system which I'm not about to do.
> 
> Steam only shows PCMark 8 and 3Dmark for downloadable benchmarks.
> 
> So if anyone has these links I might bench a few games.


I have PC Mark 8 and 3DMark Vantage....might run them as well.

Would serve as a good baseline until AB gets updated for voltage control.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Why isn't firestrike hof showing the 290x scores?


The first page of this thread contains lists of firestrike scores, but you have to scroll down to see some of the 290'x scores because the lists aren't automatically ordered by score.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If he doesn't test it, we will forever be left with the question.......
> 
> But can it run Crisis?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mr357

New Heaven score



Mr357 - 2700K @ 4.8GHz - R9 290X @ 1200/1400


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> You guys could try benching Shogun 2 or Rome 2, though those games are very CPU bound.


I'll second this. I'll do it myself, once I decide between GK110 and Hawaii later this week.


----------



## skupples

I'm kinda confused why this thread is breaking off onto a tangent of benching CPU bound game's... This is supposed to be gpu vs gpu, to test that to the fullest you would want to bench games/benches that use as little of the cpu as possible.


----------



## pompss

anyone have the 290x under water with a universal waterblock???
temps?


----------



## Arizonian

Still waiting for a WHQL driver 11 days later. Voltage control in AB should be here by the end of the weekend and expecting better OC without having to flash BIOS. Thought I'd throw in my Valley bench into the ring. Going to hold off any other submissions until I have the tools to show it's true potential.

i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - 290X 1150 Core / 1350 Memory - Valley 1.0 *Score 70.5* - stock


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Still waiting for a WHQL driver 11 days later. Voltage control in AB should be here by the end of the weekend and expecting better OC without having to flash BIOS. Thought I'd throw in my Valley bench into the ring. Going to hold off any other submissions until I have the tools to show it's true potential.
> 
> i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - 290X 1150 Core / 1350 Memory - Valley 1.0 *Score 70.5* - stock


That should be the driver coming with the 290 shouldn't it?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> That should be the driver coming with the 290 shouldn't it?


Unsure if it a WHQL more like beta 9. Means 3DMark isn't even excepting scores. Not the biggest issue more so than the ability of minor voltage tweaks for air and more major tweaks for water coolers. If I only had a bit more juice my temps are below max and before down clocking still.


----------



## 2010rig

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Ok, so the best I can pull from my 290x is:
> 
> GPU - 1209Mhz
> Memory - 1475Mhz ( I can go higher, but it did not seemed to matter)
> Voltage is maxed setting and shows max to be at 1.367v in GPUz
> 
> 3DMark11 Performance: 15969
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7419925
> 
> Graphics Score
> 18263
> 
> Physics Score
> 12179
> 
> Combined Score
> 10825
> 
> 3DMark11 Extreme: X5432
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7420176
> 
> Graphics Score
> 5004
> 
> Physics Score
> 12018
> 
> Combined Score
> 6295
> 
> 3DMark - Free Edition
> 
> Icestorm: 160659
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/results/is
> 
> Graphics Score
> 372010
> 
> Physics Score
> 53760
> 
> Cloudgate: 27358
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/961772
> 
> Graphics Score
> 78840
> 
> Physics Score
> 8327
> 
> Firestrike: 11146
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084748
> 
> Graphics Score
> 13167
> 
> Physics Score
> 11301
> 
> Combined Score
> 5133
> 
> My Specs:
> 
> 4770k - 4.7Ghz
> Memory - 2132Mhz
> 
> Everything is water cooled.
> 
> Let me know if I missed anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Finally got Metro 2033 to work and i did a couple of runs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> little more spam here,
> 
> Tomb Raider, Ultimate (minus TressFX) 1080p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I would like to you do that with the processor actually. It seems Metro is extremely CPU bound to the point where comparing scores is useless.
> 
> 
> 
> With the same game settings you used, the average of my two runs was 74.5 fps vs your 67.0
> 
> And that was running 1111 mhz with no memory oc on my Classy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bioshock Infinite: Ultra 1080p (Option 2)
> 
> Max FPS : 321.46
> 
> Min FPS: 12.24
> 
> Avg FPS: 83.04
> 
> 1110 Core, 1280 Memory, FX-8150 @ 4.5Ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Yeah, the lack of actual game benchmarks in this thread is seriously disturbing. Let's get the ball rolling:
> 
> *GTX 780 1202/3456, 331.65, Win 8.1 Pro, 2500K @ 4.6Ghz*
> 
> *Bioshock Infinite, Ultra + DOF*
> 
> 1920x1080 - 113.17 avg. FPS
> 2560x1440 - 75.12 avg. FPS
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs, Ultra*
> 
> 1920x1080 - 72.8 avg. FPS
> 2560x1440 - 43.9 avg. FPS
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro Last Light, Very High + SSAO*
> 
> 1920x1080 - 47.5 avg. FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I will bench TR and few other games when I have some free time over next few days.






Thanks for the gaming benches fellas.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ok, so i deactivated 4 cores so i'm now running a "Quad" Core FX-8150 at 4.8Ghz

both tests are same as before apart from the Memory clock is 1280 instead of 1300 (made no difference)

Metro 2033



Tomb Raider



So in short, deactivating 4 cores actually made it worse, and as for Metro 2033 being so choppy, the only thing i can put it down to is drivers.

I'll be going back to 8 cores now thank you very much









EDIT: For Batman Arkham City, are we going FXAA (High) or 8xMSAA?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Batman:Arkham City, 1080p FXAA (High), No PhysX, FX 8150 4.6 Ghz

1120 Core/ 1280 Memory Clocks



1140 Core/ 1400 Memory Clocks



Max temp was 63 Degrees over the course of about 10 runs.

really can't wait for a proper driver for this card.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I know it isn't on the list but i thought i'd run Far Cry 2's Benchmark on Ranch Long


----------



## flotrollet

Does anyone have info on how much voltage GK110 chips can take?

Can I run my Lightning at 1.4v for three to five hours a day as long as the temps are allright? I'm on air, but can reach 1400MHz stable with a little above 1.36v


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm kinda confused why this thread is breaking off onto a tangent of benching CPU bound game's... This is supposed to be gpu vs gpu, to test that to the fullest you would want to bench games/benches that use as little of the cpu as possible.


That and a lot of missing info on game setting. Plus some game benchamrks don't show game settings along with the results, so someone can run it without AA and claim they ran 8x. Not saying anyone has, but there just no way to confirm some settings.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930K @ 4.3 - SLI GTX [email protected] 1300mhz, No PhysX


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So close to 5k......

Firestrike Extreme:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1091552

Core: 1111Mhz

Memory: 1314Mhz

FX-8150 4.6Ghz

EDIT: Adding a new Firestrike Performance PB here

Graphics Score: 11686

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1091649

Core 1111Mhz

Memory: 1314Mhz

FX-8150 4.6Ghz


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So close to 5k......
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1091552
> 
> Core: 1111Mhz
> 
> Memory: 1314Mhz
> 
> FX-8150 4.6Ghz


Are you using the steam version? If so try using the futuremark version. I had a really low physics score with the steam version.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Are you using the steam version? If so try using the futuremark version. I had a really low physics score with the steam version.


I am but i can't download the stand-alone atm, In another week i will be able to (GG Aussie net caps)

By then i'll have an 8350 in my rig anyways, i'll be pushing for 5Ghz with that


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I am but i can't download the stand-alone atm, In another week i will be able to (GG Aussie net caps)
> 
> By then i'll have an 8350 in my rig anyways, i'll be pushing for 5Ghz with that


Kool.

Are you on air? Both the 290x and 8350 generate lots of heat.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Kool.
> 
> Are you on air? Both the 290x and 8350 generate lots of heat.


290x is on Air, Accelero Xtreme III and my 8150 is on a Closed Water Loop


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 290x is on Air, Accelero Xtreme III and my 8150 is on a Closed Water Loop


Looks like you're all set man.

I took the week off for ghosts. If I stay home tomorrow, I'll do some more benching.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Looks like you're all set man.
> 
> I took the week off for ghosts. If I stay home tomorrow, I'll do some more benching.


Looking forward to those results









Hopefully the Afterburner update is out soon and we can start playing with the Voltages a bit


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looking forward to those results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the Afterburner update is out soon and we can start playing with the Voltages a bit


No modded bios or volt hacks for 290X yet? I could have sworn there were some out already.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No modded bios or volt hacks for 290X yet? I could have sworn there were some out already.


yeah, there are a few different BIOS' floating around but I'd rather stick with the default Sapphire one.


----------



## DimmyK

Some more game benchmarks:

*GTX 780 1202/3456, 331.65, Win 8.1 Pro, 2500K @ 4.6Ghz*

*Tomb Raider, Ultimate + 2xSSAA*

1920x1080 - 68.5 avg
2560x1440 - 44.3



*Hitman Absolution, Ultra + 8xMSAA*

1920x1080 - 53.7 avg
2560x1440 - 34.2



This is the first time in like ever I noticed I am bottlenecked by my CPU in Absolution benchmark at anything less than 8xAA on 1080p. Must be that huge crowd of people calculations. I need new CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Batman:Arkham City, 1080p FXAA (High), No PhysX, FX 8150 4.6 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1120 Core/ 1280 Memory Clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 1140 Core/ 1400 Memory Clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp was 63 Degrees over the course of about 10 runs.
> 
> really can't wait for a proper driver for this card.


I think we should really use MSAA for Batman, especially at 1080. FXAA is just too light of a load for these cards. These are the settings I used:

*Batman AC*

Settings:


1920x1080 - 161 avg



2560x1440 - 123 avg



I can re-bench Batman at 8xMSAA, even 4x is too light.

*AvP, very high, 4xMSAA*

1920x1080 - 78.3 avg



2560x1440 - 62.7 avg


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Batman AC, 1080p 8x FSAA
1100/1400
FX 8150 4.6


----------



## pompss

this what i getting

i7 3820 4,5 ghz r9 290x 1120 core / 1320 memory on air

Graphics 5533 physics 11318
Score 5229



Will post some benchs with battlefield 4 later tonite.
Tomorrow i will put the r9 290x under water


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Still waiting for a WHQL driver 11 days later. Voltage control in AB should be here by the end of the weekend and expecting better OC without having to flash BIOS. Thought I'd throw in my Valley bench into the ring. Going to hold off any other submissions until I have the tools to show it's true potential.
> 
> i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - 290X 1150 Core / 1350 Memory - Valley 1.0 *Score 70.5* - stock


heres my gtx 780 @ 1189/1750. selling this thing for 780 ti in 3 days


----------



## skyn3t

I'm just come to say we going to have some Puzzle tonight for fun. I will come back to post the infor and where to find. let's shake OCN in a monday night.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> New Heaven score
> 
> 
> 
> Mr357 - 2700K @ 4.8GHz - R9 290X @ 1200/1400


here is my heaven score with gtx 780 @ 1189/1750


----------



## skupples

Arkham City - 3570k @ 4.6 - 2x GTX Titan(water) 1006(default bios clock) 7ghz mem - 8xMSAA (under 2gigs used) DX11, all settings maxed, physX - OFF - Res: 5760x1080

min - 48
max - 140
avg - 104



Edit: Just remember I have LOD cranked WAAAYY up(serious sam 3), need to re-run. Probably only 5 fps difference though,







I'll repost later.


----------



## DimmyK

*Batman AC with 8xMSAA*

All other settings maxed, physx off. 1920x1080. GTX 780, 1202/3456. 141 avg.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> heres my gtx 780 @ 1189/1750. selling this thing for 780 ti in 3 days


Good luck finding a 780Ti on November 7th.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Good luck finding a 780Ti on November 7th.


Sounds like it's going to be an NDA lift/paper launch on the 7th.


----------



## skyn3t

*Here is the link for the Puzzle*. skyn3t monday night puzzle *You must connect all the pieces together take a screenshot and post it where you got the link*

*Remember it is just for fun.*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> O
> Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> 
> So in short, deactivating 4 cores actually made it worse, and as for Metro 2033 being so choppy, the only thing i can put it down to is drivers.
> 
> I'll be going back to 8 cores now thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: For Batman Arkham City, are we going FXAA (High) or 8xMSAA?


Can you run tomb raider, with 1 290X. 1080p. Ultra everything, TressFX enabled, and 4xSSAA or whatever it is.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can you run tomb raider, with 1 290X. 1080p. Ultra everything, TressFX enabled, and 4xSSAA or whatever it is.


8 cores at 4.6 or 4 cores at 4.8?

Sure. Ill run it when I finish work....in about 4 hours


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 8 cores at 4.6 or 4 cores at 4.8?
> 
> Sure. Ill run it when I finish work....in about 4 hours


it doesn't matter, tomb raider isn't CPU bottlenecked by anything, do whatever is best achievable. I just care about your GPU clock and results. Thanks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> it doesn't matter, tomb raider isn't CPU bottlenecked by anything, do whatever is best achievable. I just care about your GPU clock and results. Thanks


No worries. Ill run a few tests tonight and see what works for it


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No worries. Ill run a few tests tonight and see what works for it


thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> it doesn't matter, tomb raider isn't CPU bottlenecked by anything, do whatever is best achievable. I just care about your GPU clock and results. Thanks


I get ever so slight cpu necking in surround, in single monitor it fly's though.


----------



## lilchronic

since we brought up bottleneck though id just post this
crysis 1
cpu bottleneck or just not optimized and only uses 2 cores ?

look at OSD
first % on OSD is PT% second % is GPU USAGE


crysis 3 bottleneck!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> since we brought up bottleneck though id just post this
> crysis 1
> cpu bottleneck or just not optimized and only uses 2 cores ?
> 
> look at OSD
> first % on OSD is PT% second % is GPU USAGE
> 
> crysis 3 bottleneck!


Sorry on my phone cant read the %'s any chance you can post them?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Good luck finding a 780Ti on November 7th.


If it's like any of the recent launches, launch day is about your only chance _to_ get one. Assuming they actually go on sale this week, that is.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry on my phone cant read the %'s any chance you can post them?


crysis 1
GPU usage 50%

CPU1 15%
CPU2 15%
CPU3 78%
CPU4 61%

FPS 75

:crysis3

GPU usage 85%

CPU usage all 4 cores 95% -100%
FPS 54


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well thats interesting.....still a big CPU bottleneck with both games there.

Thanks for posting the results


----------



## lilchronic

i woulnt say crysis 1 is a cpu bottleneck its more of just not optimized
now crysis 3, BF3,BF4 they push my cpu to 100% thats a cpu bottleneck even thou im getting good fps my cpu is at 100% .... the max fps it can push out


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well thats interesting.....still a big CPU bottleneck with both games there.
> 
> Thanks for posting the results


wait i'm confused. Isn't a cpu bottleneck when the CPU is hitting 100%?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wait i'm confused. Isn't a cpu bottleneck when the CPU is hitting 100%?


tech yes. But poor optimization will result in low % and cpu bottle neck. SEE SKYRIM


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been playing Crysis 1 again lately and am only getting ~50% usage on both Titans as well. My 4930K is at 4.7GHz so I doubt its a CPU bottleneck. Just chalked it up to being an old game and the drivers aren't really optimized for it anymore...


----------



## pompss

need help guys
i have my voltage locked . try to check in settings and i do some change in the cfg file but its still locked
any advise???
i try msi afterburn and gpu tweak
I have a msi 290x


----------



## skupples

It's kinda strange... I have two download's of the 327 WHQL, one is 235mb, the other is 185mb... So... slighty off topic from that... Do they slowly drop support for old games as drivers evolve? I guess if they were to leave everything in the driver packs would be much larger?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's kinda strange... I have two download's of the 327 WHQL, one is 235mb, the other is 185mb... So... slighty off topic from that... Do they slowly drop support for old games as drivers evolve? I guess if they were to leave everything in the driver packs would be much larger?


Maybe one is international and one is English only?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Maybe one is international and one is English only?


nope, they are literally the exact same download. I accidentally clicked it twice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can you run tomb raider, with 1 290X. 1080p. Ultra everything, TressFX enabled, and 4xSSAA or whatever it is.


and here is the results, performed better than i thought it would tbh


----------



## Alatar

Sorry for the really low amount of updates guys. Unfortunately when I have to choose between studying and updating spreadsheets the studying is going to be the priority. I'm not normally this busy but for some reason my schedule is just going crazy at the moment. Hoping to get something done today though, finally add those long awaited game benches to the OP.

Anyways, I had some time this morning so I gave 3dm11 a try, here's a quick 1.33v run:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7432809

I probably need a new windows installation, seems like futuremark systeminfo is going crazy. Dunno why.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Skyn3t, this is my best effort. I know it's not entirely correct but further allignment would be extremely time consuming











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







E:

Nvm


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Skyn3t, this is my best effort. I know it's not entirely correct but further allignment would be extremely time consuming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E:
> 
> Nvm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


and here is the real deal







open in a new tab, we going to flip this thread up








*Nvidia GTX 780 Ti vBios by skyn3t*


----------



## NABBO

an improvement with my 780 reference:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=valley_2013_11_02_05_m9dtt.png


----------



## pompss

can someone explain to me why my voltage is locked on my msi r9 290x??








Using asus tweak and msi afterburner voltage are blocked or not showing.
I Change the cfg file and checked the settings but still locked
Could be the beta driver??
Please help


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> can someone explain to me why my voltage is locked on my msi r9 290x??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using asus tweak and msi afterburner voltage are blocked or not showing.
> I Change the cfg file and checked the settings but still locked
> Could be the beta driver??
> Please help


Not supported yet. News on the mill says by end of week Afterburner will be.

Also come to the *290X Club* for questions. You'll get more love than in here.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Nice, I thought I read 780Ti but it was too blurry. Was fun for the *Tuesday morning*


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not supported yet. News on the mill says by end of week Afterburner will be.
> 
> Also come to the *290X Club* for questions. You'll get more love than in here.


thanks


----------



## raghu78

k. guys. here is the first 14k firestrike graphics single GPU score on water

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/2870#post_21128572

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095810

waiting to see what that user got on firestrike extreme.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Has anyone gotten their paws on the 290







??


----------



## Slomo4shO

The Humble Bundle currently has Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY for $1.00 (Steam key) for anyone wanting a cheap game for benching


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Has anyone gotten their paws on the 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


seems to be a few in the 290/290x owner's club.


----------



## wholeeo

Maybe they were trying to factory lap the heatsink for you


----------



## Sgt Bilko

ok, ordered myself a 8350 and H100i, so sometime next week i should be able to remove most of my CPU bottleneck and see what happens


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok, ordered myself a 8350 and H100i, so sometime next week i should be able to remove most of my CPU bottleneck and see what happens


Most would be a stretch, but a 5ghz Vishera chip will surely help a little. Have fun, hope you get a solid clocker.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Most would be a stretch, but a 5ghz Vishera chip will surely help a little. Have fun, hope you get a solid clocker.


Well it definitely won't hurt, and i hope it's a good clocker as well. Going to be using it for a while now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and here is the results, performed better than i thought it would tbh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a great score. Took me over or about 1250 to match it, and at 1400/3650 I was at an average 55 with those settings. I'll post the screenshots later tonight when I get home.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Has anyone ever used FujiPoly thermal pads? How do they compare to the stock thermal pads?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Has anyone ever used FujiPoly thermal pads? How do they compare to the stock thermal pads?


Use them on my mother boards and video cards and on top of PCB area on my bare die 4770k mount.

They are the best thermal pads money can buy and work well. I have seen people lower their video card VRM temps by just swapping stock thermal pads for fujipoly thermal pads.


----------



## black7hought

My 290 FS/Extreme submission:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> My 290 FS/Extreme submission:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Was your CPU at stock clocks when you ran these?


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Use them on my mother boards and video cards and on top of PCB area on my bare die 4770k mount.
> 
> They are the best thermal pads money can buy and work well. I have seen people lower their video card VRM temps by just swapping stock thermal pads for fujipoly thermal pads.


Thanks a lot! I will get them!


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was your CPU at stock clocks when you ran these?


Yeah, CPU and GPU were stock.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Good luck finding a 780Ti on November 7th.


Not all that hard...

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/campaigns/deals.asp?campaignid=2754&cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot%2001a-_-CatId_campaign_nvidiaGtx780Ti

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=GTX+780+Ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Not all that hard...
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/campaigns/deals.asp?campaignid=2754&cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot%2001a-_-CatId_campaign_nvidiaGtx780Ti


Yeah... gotta say I was totally not expecting them to be so widely available today. I concede!
















I managed to pick up a pair of EVGA SC's for myself, though!


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I managed to pick up a pair of EVGA SC's for myself, though!


The 780 Ti Classy is going to be out on December 6.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The 780 Ti Classy is going to be out on December 6.


If they are really incredible then I will dump the vanilla Ti's for them -- would've been nice if they had a 6GB Classified. Something tells me the vanilla 780Ti's under water are going to already be incredible clockers so the Classy iterations of the Ti's may not have quite as much merit as the the non-Ti's. Time will tell!

I'll be upgrading again in mid-2015 anyway so I'm golden either way.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Nvidia cards are quieter and cooler then AMD but AMD cards have always seemed to scale better with multi monitors or higher res then Nvidia cards so *dont assume the 780 is gonna destroy the 290 and 290x at 4K*, also we still have no idea about mantle, Im skeptical that its gonna be as good as everyone says personally I think its gonna be another physx but who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mantle could change the game completely, the 290 was a massive surprise for its price so maybe AMD has something up there sleeve


The 780 Ti seems to trail the 290X in just about every game at 4k in a multi-gpu setting (anandtech and guru3d seem to be the only ones with sli reviews currently):



Also, some performance details for Mantle should be available on the 13th according to an AMD rep. .


----------



## NABBO

http://abload.de/image.php?img=valleyloauv.png

GTX 780 REF @1398/7350MHz


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice reference 780 Valley run!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The 780 Ti seems to trail the 290X in just about every game at 4k in a multi-gpu setting (anandtech and guru3d seem to be the only ones with sli reviews currently):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some performance details for Mantle should be available on the 13th according to an AMD rep. .


Looks like SLI scaling issues on at least some of those. Might be a driver problem.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Looks like SLI scaling issues on at least some of those. Might be a driver problem.


I was thinking it was something to do with memory bandwidth or capacity on certain games,or maybe the sli bridge capping out at 4k resolutions. But I can't see any trends in those graphs to support my thought


----------



## Forceman

Well the 780 Ti has more memory bandwidth than the 290X, so I don't think it has anything to do with that. Either bad scaling, some issue with 4K/SLI, or some limitation of SLI.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Looks like SLI scaling issues on at least some of those. Might be a driver problem.


The benchmarks also show results for the standard 780 2-way SLI and performance does seem to increase linearly to the 780 Ti which would suggest that it isn't a driver issue considering that the 780 has been out for months now. AMD did optimize the Hawaii cards for higher resolutions so there may not be an issue of SLI scaling but, instead, better hardware based specialization in the Hawaii chips for these higher resolutions. I wonder how well these results carries over to 5760x1080/1200 or 7680x1440/1600 setups since multi-monitor setups make more economical sense than the $3000-5000 4k monitors unless of course you would be willing to settle for a 30Hz 4k TV .


----------



## Forceman

Well at the very least, something is seriously wrong with Metro:LL. The rest of them show poor scaling, but that does seem to be fairly consistent. Interesting to see if it is a 4K problem, or a high-res problem.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Guys,this is a benchmark thread. Please use it for benchmark posts andand related overclocking discussions. Their are 17 other threads you could be using right now to argue 290x vs 780ti


Agreed 110%.


----------



## Devnant

Why only single GPU results on the OP? What I´m interested in is some SLI and Crossfire benchmarks. Apparently, Crossfire scaling is much better than SLI right now.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and here is the results, performed better than i thought it would tbh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That's a great score. Took me over or about 1250 to match it, and at 1400/3650 I was at an average 55 with those settings. I'll post the screenshots later tonight when I get home.


That's odd, I thought 290x @ 1300 would slaughter 780 in this benchmark. Here is my 780 @ 1202/3456, matching Sgt's 290x at exact same settings. 4xSSAA.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> That's odd, I thought 290x @ 1300 would slaughter 780 in this benchmark. Here is my 780 @ 1202/3456, matching Sgt's 290x at exact same settings. 4xSSAA.


Its odd from what Iv seen so far in *THE* Amd game the 780 seems to be beating the 290x.. You would think Tomb Raider would be the one that it does pretty well in


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> That's odd, I thought 290x @ 1300 would slaughter 780 in this benchmark. Here is my 780 @ 1202/3456, matching Sgt's 290x at exact same settings. 4xSSAA.


His gpuz says 1100 core unless I'm missing something


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> His gpuz says 1100 core unless I'm missing something


You're right, I misread mem clocks for GPU. Phew, tnx, the world makes sense again. I even ran the bench few times to make sure I do have 4xSSAA enabled.


----------



## NABBO

GTX780 1110/6908MHz (same bandwidth 330GB)

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tombraidera9spz.jpg

3fps difference


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice reference 780 Valley run!


I am proud of my GTX 780 "nearly Classified" asd


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> That's odd, I thought 290x @ 1300 would slaughter 780 in this benchmark. Here is my 780 @ 1202/3456, matching Sgt's 290x at exact same settings. 4xSSAA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Actually there was an issue with my system so I have to rerun that benchmark. Fixed it last night and was able to finally beat my personal best in Heaven. Def wasn't scoring what I'm supposed to @ 1400 if you could match it at 1202.


----------



## Clovertail100

Looks like a good match. I'm curious, are you using phase change to achieve those clocks or just water, Alatar?
I haven't seen many Titan's getting near 1400 on just water.

If both systems were running Intel, I think the scales would tip in the 290x's favor against Titan. The 780 Ti will likely reclaim that ground, but I'd be surprised if it's by a large margin. All in all, apples to apples, once again.

I miss the days when these two companies would really try to bury one another.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Actually there was an issue with my system so I have to rerun that benchmark. Fixed it last night and was able to finally beat my personal best in Heaven. Def wasn't scoring what I'm supposed to @ 1400 if you could match it at 1202.


Yeah, I was wondering why am I getting same numbers as you. Glad to hear you fixed your problem. Lets see the updated score.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I am proud of my GTX 780 "nearly Classified" asd


In game play terms there is very little between all the top tier cards. Benchmark graphs can make them seem much bigger a deal than they are irl.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> In game play terms there is very little between all the top tier cards. Benchmark graphs can make them seem much bigger a deal than they are irl.


my humble opinion is that if one already has a GTX 780 very OC, it is useless to replace for the 290, 290X, Titan ( I've had it) or 780 Ti


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> my humble opinion is that if one already has a GTX 780 very OC, it is useless to replace for the 290, 290X, Titan ( I've had it) or 780 Ti


Yeah, I have this motto that I try to follow for my gaming PC and that's "if my OC'ed GPU or CPU gives me similar or better gaming experience than a new GPU or CPU at stock speeds, I do not upgrade". That's why I still have a Core i7 920 in my gaming PC and that's why I'll keep my GTX 780.
I have the card for 5 months and yesterday, for the first time, I pushed it to the limits its stock PNY BIOS could take it just to see if I should get the GTX 780Ti, and came up with a 5268 GPU score in Fire Strike Extreme Preset and 11080 in Normal Preset, which are better than the GTX 780 Ti stock GPU scores. Same thing for game benchmarks: similar or better scores. And I'm yet to try a modded BIOS in the card and watercooling.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> my humble opinion is that if one already has a GTX 780 very OC, it is useless to replace for the 290, 290X, Titan ( I've had it) or 780 Ti


Most people know that.

They spend money for fun.

Sad thing is, there is a minority of users that have no sense of 'money/performance' and they aren't rich, and as a result they whine that their "titan was beaten", biaatch, if you can't handle the high-end, don't touch it.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> In game play terms there is very little between all the top tier cards. Benchmark graphs can make them seem much bigger a deal than they are irl.


This is why i try to sell my r9 290x to get the r9 290
the 2-3 fps difference its not worth 150 dollars more.


----------



## NABBO

I understand .... who wants to change for fun etc ...

but personally I am tired of changing video cards, for a performance increase ridiculous (in the game)

aspect maxwell 20nm 100%


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> This is why i try to sell my r9 290x to get the r9 290
> the 2-3 fps difference its not worth 150 dollars more.


If you already have I would keep, always going to loose money selling an almost new product.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Yeah, I have this motto that I try to follow for my gaming PC and that's "if my OC'ed GPU or CPU gives me similar or better gaming experience than a new GPU or CPU at stock speeds, I do not upgrade". That's why I still have a Core i7 920 in my gaming PC


I agree with this completely - still had to ditch my 950 @4ghz while on my gtx260 though for better sc2 performance, then a 770 soon after (though it should have been a 7950 or 780, i wanted shadowplay and couldn't stretch budget up that far)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Looks like a good match. I'm curious, are you using phase change to achieve those clocks or just water, Alatar?
> I haven't seen many Titan's getting near 1400 on just water.
> 
> If both systems were running Intel, I think the scales would tip in the 290x's favor against Titan. The 780 Ti will likely reclaim that ground, but I'd be surprised if it's by a large margin. All in all, apples to apples, once again.
> 
> I miss the days when these two companies would really try to bury one another.


Alatar was water cooled, OccamRazor & I also hit 1400mhz water cooled off the top of my head. It is doable with Titans, just a bit freaky with the voltage & reference VRMs.


----------



## 2010rig

Hey guys,

I'd like to make a suggestion and add one more Benchmark to the suite: Video Editing Rendering Times

Adobe Premiere CC comes with a 30 Day Trial, so anyone can get it, which should be compatible with the 290X & NVIDIA cards.

I already asked Szeged if he'd run some tests since he has Titans, 290X, and a 780TI on the way!


----------



## Aparition

You'd need to share a set of data to render. Might be inconvenient to share a 50 GB file








How many passes? How many layers? What layers? etc...
I wonder what a clip would look like if you rendered a single scene 50 times over itself (layers) just for benching purposes?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You'd need to share a set of data to render. Might be inconvenient to share a 50 GB file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many passes? How many layers? What layers? etc...
> I wonder what a clip would look like if you rendered a single scene 50 times over itself (layers) just for benching purposes?


Yeah, I was thinking of getting a standard 1080p file from YouTube, no more than 1GB, and then posting sample settings to run.

It's going to be great to see Szeged's results because the CPU and overall test setup will be the same, so the video card will be the only difference in these rendering times.

btw - I don't know if it's just me, but I'm not able to download YouTube videos anymore.

This would be a cool video to use, it's only 5 minutes.






Usually, you can just go to:
http://keepvid.com/ to download it.

But it's not working...

This one worked:
http://keep-tube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=p74VWuBJSS0

But it's only giving a 720p file.

I would like to convert a 1080p --> 720p for the test.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I understand .... who wants to change for fun etc ...
> 
> but personally I am tired of changing video cards, for a performance increase ridiculous (in the game)
> 
> aspect maxwell 20nm 100%


same, I bought titans for a reason. That reason being to not have to upgrade for a year or two. I don't plan to re-up until the 20NM refresher's.

The thing that will separate Ti from Titan is it's better revision, better overclocking, & better VRM's.

I fully expect 1400mhz to be easy on water. The classifieds will probably do 1500 easy. I will be disappointed if i don't see some one on LN2 push 2.0


----------



## Blackops_2

Alana Blanchard


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> same, I bought titans for a reason. That reason being to not have to upgrade for a year or two. I don't plan to re-up until the 20NM refresher's.
> 
> The thing that will separate Ti from Titan is it's better revision, better overclocking, & better VRM's.
> 
> I fully expect 1400mhz to be easy on water. The classifieds will probably do 1500 easy. I will be disappointed if i don't see some one on LN2 push 2.0


I don't think so but I could be wrong. The Titans don't clock near as well as the 780's because of the extra SMX's and having another SMX shouldn't help the 780Ti. I expect that with the other revisions that the 780Ti will clock similar to if not slightly better than the Titan (so around 1300-1350MHz at 1.3V). Just my admittedly speculative opinion...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't think so but I could be wrong. The Titans don't clock near as well as the 780's because of the extra SMX's and having another SMX shouldn't help the 780Ti. I expect that with the other revisions that the 780Ti will clock similar to if not slightly better than the Titan (so around 1300-1350MHz at 1.3V). Just my admittedly speculative opinion...


It's a fare point for sure... More things to go wrong. I'm possibly setting my hopes *way too high.*


----------



## szeged

780ti installed into the bench rig

i7 [email protected] 4.8ghz, 780ti @ 1158/3800


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780ti installed into the bench rig
> 
> i7 [email protected] 4.8ghz, 780ti @ 1158/3800


Quick 'n Dirty OC? That's pretty solid for that low.


----------



## szeged

yeah i got the new driver installed, open precisionx and then just put in random numbers that popped into my head for the offsets lol

+230 on the core, +300 on the memory.

gonna have skynet bios on this card by tonight, then ill really push it hard. im guessing 85 or so fps atleast before i need to put on hacked voltages.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Quick 'n Dirty OC? That's pretty solid for that low.


yeah a lot better than what i was seeing earlier


----------



## Akadaka

The extra cuda cores I feel is giving the Ti the performance over the Titan.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't think so but I could be wrong. The Titans don't clock near as well as the 780's because of the extra SMX's and having another SMX shouldn't help the 780Ti. I expect that with the other revisions that the 780Ti will clock similar to if not slightly better than the Titan (so around 1300-1350MHz at 1.3V). Just my admittedly speculative opinion...


I wondered about that though. Does the compute part take away from the OC or to say uses some of the voltage even if it is not in use at the time. I agree that the 15SMX will def limit the max OC. Found it funny that someone mentioned 1600+ on the 780Ti. I was like " what are you basing that on"? A 780 OC potential that has 3 less SMX cores?


----------



## skyn3t

How's everything here? I just come and go so fast to see those score's. i want to see this thread in a bout a week or two. I will be covered by 780 Ti.









Edited: let me drop a gift for the Green Team.

*M*SI AfterBurner skin
MSI AfterBurner skin by skyn3t
Since we have the voltmod and most of us are using AB I decide to give is a bit of Green color to match up our GPU.
Green Fusion II

Green_Fusion_II.zip 906k .zip file


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How's everything here? I just come and go so fast to see those score's. i want to see this thread in a bout a week or two. I will be covered by 780 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited: let me drop a gift for the Green Team.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *M*SI AfterBurner skin
> MSI AfterBurner skin by skyn3t
> Since we have the voltmod and most of us are using AB I decide to give is a bit of Green color to match up our GPU.
> Green Fusion II
> 
> Green_Fusion_II.zip 829k .zip file


Looks like its time to drop EVGA Precision,


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I haven't used Precision since the AB hack released. Sucks too because I prefer the look of Precision...


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780ti installed into the bench rig
> 
> i7 [email protected] 4.8ghz, 780ti @ 1158/3800


Thought you bought some 290x some time ago, was looking forward to your data, guess you returned them before at least trying them


----------



## mcg75

103 pages and we've got only a few AMD owners nice enough to bench and post scores?

Why?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 103 pages and we've got only a few AMD owners nice enough to bench and post scores?
> 
> Why?


Most don't want to flash a bios for volts and the rest don't have waterblocks yet.

We seem to have quite a few get both last day or 2 though so I would expect a flurry of submissions, hopefully.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Most don't want to flash a bios for volts and the rest don't have waterblocks yet.
> 
> We seem to have quite a few get both last day or 2 though so I would expect a flurry of submissions, hopefully.


mine is in transit about 30 miles away according to fedex. might come today or monday. the waterblock should be here by 2015 in time for another upgrade.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 103 pages and we've got only a few AMD owners nice enough to bench and post scores?
> 
> Why?


I'm waiting on an 8350 (due Mon-Tues) and AB to update to support Voltage on the stock BIOS. (no idea when)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well it looks like the aftermarket cooler made some difference......this is 1120/1420, can't wait for that CPU now











So the extra 39Mhz mem clock gave me 5.9 fps difference.....not bad

EDIT: btw.....dat temp, must have been running it inside a volcano


----------



## trelokomio58

GTX 780 reference water cooled *1424mhz core/1902mhz memory*
Unigine 4.0


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 103 pages and we've got only a few AMD owners nice enough to bench and post scores?
> 
> Why?


Fair questions. Many reasons.

Already seeing members with scores in the 290X / 290 Owners club with good scores not posting here without voltage control so they don't sandbag themselves when they do have the ability. Cards haven't reached potential. Expecting Afterburner to support voltage real shortly, hoping this week.

Would also be nice to have someone writing custom BIOS to control our cards beyond manufacturer specs and working with members personally.

Not all members who want water blocks have them either due to funding or limited availability.

Lastly not everyone there seems bent on having something to prove here, their quite happy. Can't force them.

Just pointing out what I think. Though I'm not a bencher I've already posted my on Air score no voltage or BIOS tweeak in the spirit contribution.

*Single GPU Firestrike Top 30*

An example of one member who hasn't posted here - _name left out_ - one card under water no voltage control.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095810

Whether he's going to post here or not I don't know.


----------



## Sammyboy83

Got my 290 benching 1250mhz/1650mhz with asus 290x bios. The vdrop gives 1.227v when 1.4v was set in gpu tweak. Bf4 is artifacts free 1220/1650. The card is watercooled.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7458936



Heaven: 1579


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> The extra cuda cores I feel is giving the Ti the performance over the Titan.


The 192 core's help, but what really help's is the 7ghz Hynix memory, the B1 revision chip, & the extra mosfet's... Over all, it's the new and improved Titan(3gb)... The main difference is going to be overclockability due to the new revision, since the 192 core difference is minimal mathematically.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven: 1579


Those blue squares in the screen capture, on the ship's railing: are those artifacts?


----------



## Sammyboy83

Seems like artifacs. Didnt notice it. May backdown a little bit.


----------



## Tobiman

Those will most likely clear up when we get memory voltage control.


----------



## wholeeo

_*SNIP*_

Removed my results, thread is fail as we already have threads dedicated to Firestrike / 3Dmark / Valley.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Those will most likely clear up when we get memory voltage control.


Is this confirmed to happen?


----------



## Sammyboy83

I ran a new test, this time I couldn't see any artifacts. Lowered core by 10mhz and memory by 25mhz. Memory voltage control would be sweet.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well it looks like the aftermarket cooler made some difference......this is 1120/1420, can't wait for that CPU now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the extra 39Mhz mem clock gave me 5.9 fps difference.....not bad
> 
> EDIT: btw.....dat temp, must have been running it inside a volcano


Yeah, must be the CPU holding you back a little. Here's my run with a 290 at 1100/1300. Loving the water block - 48C for the GPU and 55C for the VRMs.



And Heaven


----------



## rv8000

Sapphire r9 290 @ 1150/1550 Firestrike -- 12348 gpu score -- stock volts and bios -- stock cooling

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1121788



Sapphire r9 290 @ 1150/1500 Firestrike Extreme -- 5698 gpu score -- stock volts and bios -- stock cooling

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1594460

EVGA GTX 780 @ 1246/(+550 cant remember exact clock) Firestrike -- 11801 gpu score -- bios modded 1.212v -- stock cooling

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049896

***added extreme score for 290


----------



## th3illusiveman

the 290 series Valley scores leave alot to be desired.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its weird too because I remember my 7970's doing really well in Valley...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> the 290 series Valley scores leave alot to be desired.


Have people been using all the respective tweaks that nvidia users have been running, i sure as hell know that i was getting ~72 fps in valley on my 780 until i went and applied all the allowed tweaks gaining ~ 7 fps; would at least narrow the gap. Memory clocks seem to play a much larger role too. Going to pick up a gelid cooler before I do any more benching on my 290


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Have people been using all the respective tweaks that nvidias users have been running, i sure as hell know that i was getting ~72 fps in valley on my 780 until i went and applied all the allowed tweaks gaining ~ 7 fps; would at least narrow the gap. Memory clocks seem to play a much larger role too. Going to pick up a gelid cooler before I do any more benching on my 290


What are these tweaks you speak of?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> What are these tweaks you speak of?


Somewhere within the first post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

Don't remember specifically, haven't touched valley for almost 5 months


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

In NVCP you can set the drivers to "performance" rather than "Quality" which increases FPS a bit. There's also other little tweaks like running single monitor, turning off aero in Win7, setting Valley as a real time priority in task manager etc. Its basically just stuff that most people already do when trying to squeeze the last ounce of performance out of their benches.

For the record, before I did the voltage tweak and was stuck with 1.212V my best ever score was just over 80FPS and after using all the tweaks in the OP it went to just under 83FPS so we are not talking about a massive difference here...


----------



## rv8000

Valley Extreme HD -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1150/1575 -- stock bios/volts -- stock cooling -- 71.5 fps



Again going above 1500 on the memory seems to yield little to no result, ecc? I could see getting 76-78 fps out of this card if it's a good clocker, can't wait for aftermarket cooling!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Weird, memory OC's are very effective in Valley with GK110 cards...


----------



## lilchronic

GTX 780 .ref - - 1411/1853Mhz - - P14983 - - GPU test - 18042
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Weird, memory OC's are very effective in Valley with GK110 cards...


Valley seems to also love system ram speeds. My scores went up ~3-5FPS when I replaced 1333mhz with 2400mhz ram kit.

I'm sure the low hawaii scores are simply driver related. Hopefully it's something AMD is capable/cares about fixing.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Valley seems to also love system ram speeds. My scores went up ~3-5FPS when I replaced 1333mhz with 2400mhz ram kit.
> 
> I'm sure the low hawaii scores are simply driver related. Hopefully it's something AMD is capable/cares about fixing.


Havent tried my kit in quad past 2000mhz (would do 2400~2600 in dual), nor have I tried anything above 4.5ghz, if only I had more time this weekend







. I'm interested to see if there will be any driver improvements as well.


----------



## NABBO

Batman AC MSAA4x 2560x1440

http://abload.de/image.php?img=batmanac2013-11-1008-k9u59.jpg


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> In NVCP you can set the drivers to "performance" rather than "Quality" which increases FPS a bit. There's also other little tweaks like running single monitor, turning off aero in Win7, setting Valley as a real time priority in task manager etc. Its basically just stuff that most people already do when trying to squeeze the last ounce of performance out of their benches.
> 
> For the record, before I did the voltage tweak and was stuck with 1.212V my best ever score was just over 80FPS and after using all the tweaks in the OP it went to just under 83FPS so we are not talking about a massive difference here...


now I understand why some are even titan + to 90fps with Unigine Valley


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> *What the heck is this? Are we back to 2000, comparing frequencies?!*
> This doesn't make sense anymore! We just can't take two completely different architectures and compare the performance based in compared frequency! We test the architectures for the best performance they can do at whatever frequencies they do. *GTX780 clocks higher than R9 290X,* has a +50W lower TDP! As far as I'm concerned, GK100 is a lot more efficient than Hawaii.


Contradict much?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Contradict much?


I lol'd. Back to main topic though, what's your 290X valley bench looking like? Is there a belief that Valley is biased towards NV? I only ask because i see a lot of 3DMark scores but not some many Valley/Heaven scores


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Weird, memory OC's are very effective in Valley with GK110 cards...


and FERMIs (open the spoiler) but thats


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I lol'd. Back to main topic though, what's your 290X valley bench looking like? Is there a belief that Valley is biased towards NV? I only ask because i see a lot of 3DMark scores but not some many Valley/Heaven scores


Heaven works great, seems to be neck and neck for amd/nvidia

Valley on the other hand, is very unbalanced imo. don't know whats going on with valley, at 1250/6300 I managed 68fps in extreme hd. For comparison, Arizonian managed 70fps at 1150/5400 on stock voltage with the reference cooler. His processor was a 3770k and mine was an 8350, which leads me to believe valley may rely on the CPU more than heaven.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Weird, memory OC's are very effective in Valley with GK110 cards...


The 290/x's will see an fps bump with memory clocks as well


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Contradict much?


There's a lit bit difference between comparing clock per clock performance and comparing clock per clock power consumption in different chip architectures. The first means nothing, a chip works at whatever frequency is meant to work. But, the second means something: it means power efficiency. I don't see any contradiction here.

EDIT
AMD was stating for years and years the same thing I said: "Working frequencies don't matter when evaluating a chip's performance". Just remember Athlon XP and X64 architectures.
Only recently, with the 1GHz GPUs and 5GHz CPU, they shift their PR speech. As far as I am concerned, is AMD who's being contradicting themselves.
But, I add: "Working frequencies does matter when evaluating a chip's efficiency".


----------



## mcg75

780 Classy 1385 mhz / 7400 mhz
4770k 4.3 ghz.
Heaven 4.0


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> There's a lit bit difference between comparing clock per clock performance and comparing clock per clock power consumption in different chip architectures. The first means nothing, a chip works at whatever frequency is meant to work. But, the second means something: it means power efficiency. I don't see any contradiction here.
> 
> EDIT
> AMD was stating for years and years the same thing I said: "Working frequencies don't matter when evaluating a chip's performance". Just remember Athlon XP and X64 architectures.
> Only recently, with the 1GHz GPUs and 5GHz CPU, they shift their PR speech. As far as I am concerned, is AMD who's being contradicting themselves.
> But, I add: "Working frequencies does matter when evaluating a chip's efficiency".


You said " you cant compare titan and 290x clocks because the architectures are different and the clocks are irrelevant", then you said "the 780 is better because it can clock higher than the 290x". See where i'm going with this? And now you are calling out AMD's PR on their CPU's...really?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You said " you cant compare titan and 290x clocks because the architectures are different and the clocks are irrelevant", then you said "the 780 is better because it can clock higher than the 290x". See where i'm going with this? And now you are calling out AMD's PR on their CPU's...really?


The first part, I agree with you, the CPU part, I agree with him, do you not remember "The Megahertz Myth"?


----------



## skupples

does no one remember this?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> does no one remember this?


Quote:


> A humorous look at the risks of using anything but an ATI Radeon graphics card for gaming. A short film presented by AMD.


So, if we go by this video, and their description, you are now seeing the risks of using anything but an NVIDIA card.

Thanks AMD ATI for your insights!!! We wouldn't want any misunderstandings now would we?


----------



## skupples

What did ATi stand for? American Transistor Incident?









I kid I kid, that was just stupid, i know.


----------



## szeged

a terrible inferno

in your pc


----------



## 2010rig

Hey Szeged, what are you currently benching right now?

I've been trying to find a way to download youTube videos easily, so everyone can use the same video, changes they made a couple days ago is preventing the download of videos.

This would be a good one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v2L2UGZJAM

I did find a program to download, but a lot of crap got installed with it, so I can't recommend people use it.


----------



## maarten12100

So according to ATI's PR team you wear no sleeve shirts if you are a Nvidia using nerd they make a valid point though.
Bad coolers suck this goes for the 480 and for the r9 290(x) great cards terrible coolers making them run even hotter.
Actually those cards with a decent cooler consume like 30/40W less no joke









Enjoying my 290's so far but I'll have to flash them soon since they are on Elpidia memory and I need loose timings and of course voltage control so I can clock them to the moon.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> So, if we go by this video, and their description, you are now seeing the risks of using anything but an NVIDIA card.
> 
> Thanks AMD ATI for your insights!!! We wouldn't want any misunderstandings now would we?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What did ATi stand for? American Transistor Incident?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid I kid, that was just stupid, i know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a terrible inferno
> 
> in your pc


The irony


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The irony


If it happened to one card, it must be happening to all.

Can you link me to that chiphell thread?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> If it happened to one card, it must be happening to all.


The counts up to 6, actually


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The counts up to 6, actually


Can you link me that chiphell thread?

6 cards huh, sources please.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The counts up to 6, actually


I'm sure we will see it here soon if that's the case... Iv'e seen photo's of one, and stories of two, would love photo's of all 6.

I mean, if we are playing this game, i wonder how many dead Hawaii's have made their trip back home. ( I realize none of supposedly burned a mobo yet)

So, yeah... Would love proof of all 6, hell in a sceptical world, that one photo doesn't even prove it's a 780Ti... I'm trying to find high res photos of the back side so I can compare the two.

I'm not saying that it's not, because i'm sure some one is currently reading that in my words right now. all i'm saying is the evidence is currently lacking. Words mean nothing, photographic evidence is all that matters here... *It is interesting that they are on hold in China ATM though.* @least, according to the story.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Can you link me that chiphell thread?
> 
> 6 cards huh, sources please.


There are no sources to be had. The guy that posted it was banned. And there also was never any proof of any card other than that one.

Common sense should prevail here. There are far more cards sold to the other parts of the world than were sold in China and this hasn't happened to anybody anywhere outside of that one guy.


----------



## skupples

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?s=e9b4deaa7b8d8a406fc95e96fc41c3ae&p=1040367540#post1040367540

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/74131-chiphell-post-saying-nvidia-temporarily-suspended-shipments-of-780ti/

http://www.chiphell.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=897383

^^ OP

OP of thread banned... interesting... Woah, lot's of cleaning in that thread...

this seems like a hype train, with only "proof" of one death...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There are no sources to be had. The guy that posted it was banned. And there also was never any proof of any card other than that one.
> 
> Common sense should prevail here. There are far more cards sold to the other parts of the world than were sold in China and this hasn't happened to anybody anywhere outside of that one guy.


He said "the count" is 6 cards, so I was sure he had sources for each and every one of those cards.

Perhaps this is a bad translation, but doesn't it imply that no cards have died in Hong Kong?

"although in Hong Kong does not have any accident occurs"


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does no one remember this?


I remember that vid and to be fair, I thought it was brilliant marketing. Things change...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I remember that vid and to be fair, I thought it was brilliant marketing. Things change...


I still find it hilarious, even with fermi's in my living room tower.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hehe, me too! Of course I had GTX 580's which fixed most of GF100's issues but they were still high temp beasts! In fact, I can hear my final remaining 580 Lightning chugging away at a work unit right now in the other room!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There are no sources to be had. The guy that posted it was banned. And there also was never any proof of any card other than that one.
> 
> Common sense should prevail here. There are far more cards sold to the other parts of the world than were sold in China and this hasn't happened to anybody anywhere outside of that one guy.


Edit: looks like the picture from videocardz is inaccurate, likely a 780 vanilla.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> um... so... here's a picture of a 780ti's back side... I was under the assumption that all ref cards are exactly the SAME... so why are these two pictures different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we to assume that w/e model he's on has a different finish to the REFERENCE PCB?
> 
> or is the picture from videocardz incorrect? Can anyone look @ the back of their Ti and confirm which of these pictures are correct?


To make things more confusing:


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Did someone say they needed a video? I have 20GB of a ~3 minute uncompressed 4:4:4 RGB 1920x1080 @ 30fps video of F-Zero GX in Dolphin that is just sitting on a hard drive because I don't know what to do with it.

I recorded it hoping I would be able to speed it up to get 60fps, but it turns out that the game will drop to 30fps if you cannot run the game at full speed (which I don't think anybody on the internet knew of seeing how it runs a constant 60fps on the Gamecube).


----------



## maarten12100

So this thread went from bench thread to Heat and Burn thread








Big whoop that there is one (or 6 cards) that go into flames for some reason even if it was to affect people here they would be OCing just as hard


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The irony
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The counts up to 6, actually


wow dude, its truly a shame you knowing posted that FUD ( and you know its FUD being on the 780TI thread) because i had thought you appeared to have most level head on the "red side" in all this hawaii vs, gk110 debate and benching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So this thread went from bench thread to Heat and Burn thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big whoop that there is one (or 6 cards) that go into flames for some reason even if it was to affect people here they would be OCing just as hard


you can stop your school girl giggling ya know or trying to conjure up some excuse to continue the BSing.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So this thread went from bench thread to Heat and Burn thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big whoop that there is one (or 6 cards) that go into flames for some reason even if it was to affect people here they would be OCing just as hard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> wow dude, its truly a shame you knowing posted that FUD ( and you know its FUD being on the 780TI thread) because i had thought you appeared to have most level head on the "red side" in all this hawaii vs, gk110 debate and benching.


If you feel like I'm the one who derailed the thread, look at my quotes in the "irony" post. I am level headed, but that doesn't mean I will let bias and hypocrisy run rampant.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Did someone say they needed a video? I have 20GB of a ~3 minute lossless 4:4:4 RGB 1920x1080 @ 30fps video of F-Zero GX in Dolphin that is just sitting on a hard drive because I have no use for it.
> 
> I recorded it hoping I would be able to speed it up to get 60fps, but it turns out that the game will drop to 30fps if you cannot run the game at full speed (which I don't think anybody on the internet knew of seeing how it runs a constant 60fps on the Gamecube).












Yikes, that's huge though but if people want a go at it, go for it.









I've been looking for something more "size friendly" like 1GB, but your vid would be perfect for this "experiment."

The main results I'm interested in are Szeged's, for the simple reason that the cards will be tested on the same machine, taking the CPU out of the equation. AFAIK, he's the only one with Titans, 780TI, and 290X's... Of course all results are welcomed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> If you feel like I'm the one who derailed the thread, look at my quotes in the "irony" post. I am level headed, but that doesn't mean I will let bias and hypocrisy run rampant.


Do you not see the irony in that video though? It's quite hilarious.

Hawaii is AMD's Fermi, simple as that. Now, I'm still waiting for your sources for those 6 cards you mentioned.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> If you feel like I'm the one who derailed the thread, look at my quotes in the "irony" post. I am level headed, but that doesn't mean I will let bias and hypocrisy run rampant.


oh rly? stop it.

knowingly posting FUD, no matter what the "reason" (blaming someone else), is inexcusable.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> To make things more confusing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So, just to clear things up... What ever that gpu is, it's not a ref Ti, it's not even a ref 780 or titan, as the PCB it's self is identical, though finish is slightly different.

original photo



ref 780Ti photo.



Can make this very simple for people, let's play count the dots... We can also play coloring with in the lines.

reposting in case people are not following the owner's thread.

The ref gk110 PCB looks nothing like the photo that has been provided... So, are we to believe that the Ref 780Ti's in China have a different PCB design?

please folks, keep it in your pants... & use your eyeballs here before you make statements of "bias and hypocrisy"

Theirs likely a reason why the OP on chip hell has been banned. & it's not some pro-nvidia conspiracy.

Please, I would love one of the people running around posting these pictures to tell me why these two pcb's are totally different.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Do you not see the irony in that video though? It's quite hilarious.
> 
> Hawaii is AMD's Fermi, simple as that.


Oh i agree, the video is both hilarious and (now) ironic. At least the 290x won't be leaving any grillmarks on peoples hands though


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, keep it to benching...no point in being subscribed to this thread if it turns into some kind of E! show.
I'll post some 290 non x runs in a couple of weeks hopefully


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, that's huge though but if people want a go at it, go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for something more "size friendly" like 1GB, but your vid would be perfect for this "experiment."


The video is only that large because it's completely uncompressed - it's not even losslessly compressed.









I'll run it through some lossless and not-as-lossless video compression algorithms and report back the file size, from there we can determine what to do. Note that I cannot bench any GPUs - I have not and am not planning on purchasing a GK110 nor a Hawaii-based GPU. I purely posted because of the need for a video.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> The video is only that large because it's completely uncompressed - it's not even losslessly compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run it through some lossless and not-as-lossless video compression algorithms and report back the file size, from there we can determine what to do. Note that I cannot bench any GPUs - I have not and am not planning on purchasing a GK100 nor a Hawaii-based GPU. I purely posted because of the need for a video.


Yeah that's cool, thanks for providing a possible video though.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I forgot that video compression takes quite a bit of time on my lowly Brisbane here...

Nevertheless, here's the current status:

1. The video is actually about 5 minutes.

2. It'll "only" take 20 minutes to compress with MSU Lossless set to fastest

3. It estimates that the video size will be less than 200MB who knows until it's done.

*EDIT:* There is no audio with the video. This is because it was recorded at 15fps which results in one of two things with audio in dolphin, and neither are useful if you're speeding up the video:

1. the audio is at the correct pitch but is "stretched out"
2. the audio plays at the normal speed and pitch

*EDIT 2:* The calculated video size estimate was quite a bit off - the video is currently 400MB with about 50% done.

*EDIT 3:* Fastest MSU is definitely too large - it ended up being 989MB. Also for reference fastest CamStudio lossless was 5GB. Trying FFV1 next...


----------



## jomama22

Can I play too guys?

FireStrike Extreme:

watercooled
290x Gpu clock: 1340/1740
3960x Cpu clock: 5.1ghz

*Gpu Score: 6912*
*Physics Score: 18131*
*Overall Score: 6639*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1127196

FireStrike Performance:

watercooled
290x Gpu clock: 1335/1740
3960x Cpu clock: 5.1ghz

*Gpu Score: 14590*
*Physics Score: 18170*
*Overall Score: 13002*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1127453

Cheers


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What's your best 3dmark11 Extreme GPU score Jomama? I've noticed that the 290's seem to do way better in FS than 11...


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What's your best 3dmark11 Extreme GPU score Jomama? I've noticed that the 290's seem to do way better in FS than 11...


havn't really benched 3dmark11 much tbh. Ill throw some up in bit. These seem to be the highest 290x/titan/780ti gfx scores for each bench on water so far.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I forgot that video compression takes quite a bit of time on my lowly Brisbane here...
> 
> Nevertheless, here's the current status:
> 
> 1. The video is actually about 5 minutes.
> 
> 2. It'll "only" take 20 minutes to compress with MSU Lossless set to fastest
> 
> 3. It estimates that the video size will be less than 200MB who knows until it's done.
> 
> *EDIT:* There is no audio with the video. This is because it was recorded at 15fps which results in one of two things with audio in dolphin, and neither are useful if you're speeding up the video:
> 
> 1. the audio is at the correct pitch but is "stretched out"
> 2. the audio plays at the normal speed and pitch
> 
> *EDIT 2:* The calculated video size estimate was quite a bit off - the video is currently 400MB with about 50% done.
> 
> *EDIT 3:* Fastest MSU is definitely too large - it ended up being 989MB. Also for reference fastest CamStudio lossless was 5GB. Trying FFV1 next...


Thanks man.


----------



## szeged

hey 2010rig, got the 780ti workin on breaking 90 fps in valley on air atm, almost there, i wish this card had proper voltage control atm







once the classy 780ti comes out im gonna need a drool cup or something







i also need a new evbot...so if you ever come across one







ill get to work on benching some video render times for you when i can. hopefully soon


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> 290x Gpu clock: 1340/1740
> 3960x Cpu clock: 5.1ghz
> 
> *Gpu Score: 6912*
> *Physics Score: 18131*
> *Overall Score: 6639*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1127196


Welp congrats jomama22, this just took the #1 spot on Firestrike Extreme in both overall score and graphics score here in the OCN GK110 Vs. Hawaii Bench-off. Your 1340/1740 290X dethrones the old #1: Alatar's 1408/1957 GTX Titan.

Alatar GTX Titan 1408/1957
Graphics: 6899
Overall: 6587

Jomama 290x 1340/1740
Graphics: 6912
Overall: 6639

Nice score man


----------



## Mr357

Another new Heaven score

Mr357 - Avg 62.7 FPS - Score of 1580 - R9 290X @ 1200/1700


----------



## damnwebsite

so a 1111core did 5432 and a 1340 did 6912









nah im too poor for this anyway








but in all seriousness, is it normal for a 200mhz core difference to do this? (im still newbish)


----------



## skupples

that burned gpu has been matched up with a Tahiti reference board, can see more in the 780ti owners club.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> so a 1111core did 5432 and a 1340 did 6912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah im too poor for this anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in all seriousness, is it normal for a 200mhz core difference to do this? (im still newbish)


Depends on the benchmark, and many possible variables such as OS, efficiency techniques, bottlenecks, etc.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Can I play too guys?
> 
> FireStrike Extreme:
> 
> watercooled
> 290x Gpu clock: 1340/1740
> 3960x Cpu clock: 5.1ghz
> 
> *Gpu Score: 6912*
> *Physics Score: 18131*
> *Overall Score: 6639*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1127196
> 
> FireStrike Performance:
> 
> watercooled
> 290x Gpu clock: 1335/1740
> 3960x Cpu clock: 5.1ghz
> 
> *Gpu Score: 14590*
> *Physics Score: 18170*
> *Overall Score: 13002*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1127453
> 
> Cheers


Nice scores! expect a rebuttal bench from Alatar


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey 2010rig, got the 780ti workin on breaking 90 fps in valley on air atm, almost there, i wish this card had proper voltage control atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once the classy 780ti comes out im gonna need a drool cup or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also need a new evbot...so if you ever come across one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get to work on benching some video render times for you when i can. hopefully soon


Awesome, as you can see in the posts above, @Nintendo Maniac 64 may have a video for you to test with.

If you have your own 1080p files that you could convert, that would work well too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that burned gpu has been matched up with a Tahiti reference board, can see more in the 780ti owners club.


Oh really? Isn't that interesting.


----------



## SoloCamo

First actual test run with the fx-9590 at stock speeds, and the r9 290x @ 1100/1350...

Absolutely ZERO modifications to CCC or any control panel settings - not trying to compete at all, just posting for reference. Hate that putting it in performance mode or what have you is even allowed to be honest but I guess it's hard to prove either way







...


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Looks like all the lossless formats, including x264, are too large unless you want a 1GB file (MSU with the least-lossless quality and highest compression _might_ hit ~800MB though).

What filesize do you guys want me to aim for in terms of a lossy h264 MP4 file? The source video is 1920x1080 @ 30fps for a little over 5 minutes.

And FYI, I hit my eyebrow pretty hard on the door-frame a couple hours ago, which is why I decided to offer my services for a video - holding an icepack to the swelled area only leaves you with a single hand to work with, which is perfect for siting around and waiting for videos to encode.









*EDIT:* MediaFire maxes out at 200MB for free accounts, so I may just target that.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Looks like all the lossless formats, including x264, are too large unless you want a 1GB file (MSU with the least-lossless quality and highest compression _might_ hit ~800MB though).
> 
> What filesize do you guys want me to aim for in terms of a lossy h264 MP4 file? The source video is 1920x1080 @ 30fps for a little over 5 minutes.
> 
> And FYI, I hit my eyebrow pretty hard on the door-frame a couple hours ago, which is why I decided to offer my services for a video - holding an icepack to the swelled area only leaves you with a single hand to work with, which is perfect for siting around and waiting for videos to encode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* MediaFire maxes out at 200MB for free accounts, so I may just target that.


Sounds good, btw - Dropbox might be a better option for a bigger file size.
Quote:


> Files uploaded to Dropbox via the desktop application or mobile apps have no file size limit.
> 
> Files uploaded through the website (by clicking the upload button) have a 10 GB limit. In other words, each file you upload through the website must be 10 GB or less.


FREE Accounts comes with 2GB space.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Only 2GB? Mediafire allows 50GB.









Besides, I just did a quick 1-pass CRF @ Q1 test and the filesize was "only" 473MB anyway, and that's practically the highest quality you can get in x264 without being lossless, and it was only single-pass too!

The 200MB limit can also help reign-in my OCD for lossless quality.









*EDIT:* Wait, what the crap? I mixed up my files - turns out the 473MB file was only the first minute. That would make the clip larger than the entire video with MSU Lossless set to the least-lossless setting. 

Guess this is what we call throwing too many megabits at the problem.


----------



## SoloCamo

And one of firestrike...



gpu score of 11879


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Only 2GB? Mediafire allows 50GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I just did a quick 1-pass CRF @ Q1 test and the filesize was "only" 473MB anyway, and that's practically the highest quality you can get in x264 without being lossless, and it was only single-pass too!
> 
> The 200MB limit can also help reign-in my OCD for lossless quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Wait, what the crap? I mixed up my files - turns out the 473MB file was only the first minute. That would make the clip larger than the entire video with MSU Lossless set to the least-lossless setting.
> 
> Guess this is what we call throwing too many megabits at the problem.


And that's why Dropbox will come in handy for ya, even if it's only 1 file you can upload.









That file is gonna end up slightly over 2GB though.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> That file is gonna end up slightly over 2GB though.


Considering I already had it at 1.9GB with FFV1 with true lossless 4:4:4 RGB, I think not.

*EDIT:* ...assuming that also wasn't only the first minute of footage. >_> Knowing my luck it probably was. (I've already deleted said file)


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Considering I already had it at 1.9GB with FFV1 with true lossless 4:4:4 RGB, I think not.
> 
> *EDIT:* ...assuming that also wasn't only the first minute of footage. >_> Knowing my luck it probably was. (I've already deleted said file)


So maybe you should just aim for 1.8GB around there.

Make it a 4 minute video instead.

btw - how fast is your upload speed?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Hang on, calculating if 200MB is even possible with good quality, and if not by how much I'm off by.

*EDIT:*...crap. It results in exactly the same bandwidth that YouTube uses for 1080p - 5Mbps. I wanted better quality. >_>

Here's the thing, I could upload a 2GB file, but how many people actually have the bandwidth to download a 2GB video on a whim just for the sake of benchmarking? I mean, it'd take me at least over an hour to download 2GB...

*EDIT 2:* I could try some cutting-edge VP9 and/or h.265 encoders, but I wanted to have the video in a format that most people could easily use...


----------



## damnwebsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Depends on the benchmark, and many possible variables such as OS, efficiency techniques, bottlenecks, etc.


|

hm.... i figured multiple cards work better on x79, but what if youre just using one card? z87oc +4670/4770k vs 3930k+rive?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Hang on, calculating if 200MB is even possible with good quality, and if not by how much I'm off by.
> 
> *EDIT:*...crap. It results in exactly the same bandwidth that YouTube uses for 1080p. I wanted better quality. >_>
> 
> Here's the thing, I could upload a 2GB file, but how many people actually have the bandwidth to download a 2GB video on a whim just for the sake of benchmarking? I mean, it'd take me at least over an hour to download 2GB...
> 
> *EDIT 2:* I could try some cutting-edge VP9 and/or h.265 encoders, but I wanted to have the video in a format that most people could easily use...


I was thinking the same thing, which is why I wanted something below 1GB, on the flip side, not many will be running this bench, so idk.

Too bad premiere doesn't have a "benchmark" setting, ha ha.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Wait, I think I may have just came up with an idea. I'll report back if it works or not.

In the meantime, this begs the question - do we really need it to be 1080p? Or is converting from, say, 720p or even 540p to 480p not demanding enough for reasonable benchmarking?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> EDIT 2: I could try some cutting-edge VP9 and/or h.265 encoders, but I wanted to have the video in a format that most people could easily use...


Such encoders are freely available? I have much interest in h.265 encoders but it seemed they wouldn't be available for a while

stalkstalk
Quote:


> In the meantime, this begs the question - do we really need it to be 1080p? Or is converting from, say, 720p to 480p not demanding enough for reasonable benchmarking?


I think many encoders handle threads by resolution (at least x264) but no idea how GPU encoding works. I'd say preferably high resolution but doesn't need high bitrate for function


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> |
> 
> hm.... i figured multiple cards work better on x79, but what if youre just using one card? z87oc +4670/4770k vs 3930k+rive?


Haswell combo anyday.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Wait, I think I may have just came up with an idea. I'll report back if it does or not.
> 
> In the meantime, this begs the question - do we really need it to be 1080p? Or is converting from, say, 720p to 480p not demanding enough for reasonable benchmarking?


The goal was 1080p --> 720p conversion.

But 720p --> 480p would be fine I guess, it'll give us smaller files to work with.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Such encoders are freely available? I have much interest in h.265 encoders but it seemed they wouldn't be available for a while


x265 already exists, and vp9 is FOSS just like vp8 is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think many encoders handle threads by resolution (at least x264) but no idea how GPU encoding works. I'd say preferably high resolution but doesn't need high bitrate for function


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> The goal was 1080p --> 720p conversion.
> 
> But 720p --> 480p would be fine I guess, it'll give us smaller files to work with.


Uhh... you two just contradicted each-other. I'll keep investigating my "idea" while you guys settle it out.


----------



## 2010rig

I said 720p --> 480p as a compromise for a smaller file size.









I haven't tried Premiere CC, but I may just get the trial to see if 265 is in there.

CS6 has these presets


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Well I'll encode a ~200MB 720p version as a test and see if I'm satisfied with the video quality. If any of you guys have ever seen F-Zero GX footage on YouTube you'd know that the game is quite demanding on video codecs.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> x265 already exists


How would you go about using it? I'm not knowledgeable to compile from source code and interface with command line on an encoder i know very little about


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> How would you go about using it? I'm not knowledgeable to compile from source code and interface with command line on an encoder i know very little about


Implying that I am.









BTW, purely hypothetical at this point, but would it be the end of the world if I had the video encoding all night? I don't think I'll need to go THAT far, but I'm just throwing it out there if worst comes to worst.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Implying that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, purely hypothetical at this point, but would it be the end of the world if I had the video encoding all night? I don't think I'll need to go THAT far, but I'm just throwing it out there if worst comes to worst.


You mentioned it









I do longer encodes all the time ([email protected] and just throwing hours of 1080p60 footage @veryslow preset on x264) and don't think peeps here would mind 1 night, it's ~7:47am here anyways


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Well this is only a 5 minute video but I only have my little Brisbane here to encode. Also it's 2:50 am here - it's essentially still Sunday in my mind, so I'll definitely need sleep at some point. Luckily I don't have anything tomorrow that requires me to ever wake up.


----------



## 2010rig

There's no hurry, it's all good.


----------



## Alatar

Valley 95.0 fps



FSE 6999 gpu score



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1605232

real voltages around 1.365-1.37v

The card still has plenty in her


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Valley 95.0 fps
> 
> 
> 
> FSE 6999 gpu score
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1605232
> 
> real voltages around 1.365-1.37v
> 
> The card still has plenty in her


Looking at this thread, your titan scores seem way ahead of other titan scores, what gives? You using cold weather to advantage or what?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Looking at this thread, your titan scores seem way ahead of other titan scores, what gives? You using cold weather to advantage or what?


Look at valley, the GPU is running at 38C. Yes the ambients are low-ish but it's not like I'm benching at the north pole.

As for scores being higher, dunno, have other people who actually regularly push hardware to the max posted their Titan runs here? I'm relatively sure that jomama's 290X scores are also higher than other 290X scores.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Look at valley, the GPU is running at 38C. Yes the ambients are low-ish but it's not like I'm benching at the north pole.
> 
> As for scores being higher, dunno, have other people who actually regularly push hardware to the max posted their Titan runs here? I'm relatively sure that jomama's 290X scores are also higher than other 290X scores.


The answer to your first question is yes, plenty of titan benchmarks out there. I assume you mean water and not LN2.

If you think there are not enough posts from titan owners who push their cards to the max for cards which have been out 10 months, what do you expect from cards which are out a month?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ok, 8350 at 4.6Ghz

290x, Stock Volts/Stock BIOS

1110 Core/1350 Memory


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> The answer to your first question is yes, plenty of titan benchmarks out there. I assume you mean water and not LN2.
> 
> If you think there are not enough posts from titan owners who push their cards to the max for cards which have been out 10 months, what do you expect from cards which are out a month?


It's not about how long a card has been out, it's about what people are actually doing with it.

And there are actually very few people pushing titans to the edge on OCN. Valley for example the last really good Titan score (except mine) was from vega and he used about 1.31v and it wasn't even listed in the OP. FSE I haven't even seen anyone else here with a Titan push that far. On hwbot I've been fighting with another finn for the #1 H2O spot, he's also in the 1400mhz+ range.

So yes there are scores and GPUs as good and they're not even that rare, you just gotta find the people who are willing to max out those GPUs.

Overall I don't understand what the problem is. Should I limit myself to a lower frequency or something? Should I run a ton of background programs and use an old windows installation?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's not about how long a card has been out, it's about what people are actually doing with it.
> 
> And there are actually very few people pushing titans to the edge on OCN. Valley for example the last really good Titan score (except mine) was from vega and he used about 1.31v and it wasn't even listed in the OP. FSE I haven't even seen anyone else here with a Titan push that far. On hwbot I've been fighting with another finn for the #1 H2O spot, he's also in the 1400mhz+ range.
> 
> So yes there are scores and GPUs as good and they're not even that rare, you just gotta find the people who are willing to max out those GPUs.
> 
> *Overall I don't understand what the problem is. Should I limit myself to a lower frequency or something? Should I run a ton of background programs and use an old windows installation?*


What are you talking about?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> What are you talking about?


This
Quote:


> Looking at this thread, your titan scores seem way ahead of other titan scores, *what gives?* You using cold weather to advantage or what?


Nothing "gives", the scores are perfectly in line with others who are willing to actually push the cards. You just don't find many people like that on OCN. Yes I could get scores that are similar to the ones most Titan owners are posting but that'd just take some dumbing down.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This
> Nothing "gives", the scores are perfectly in line with others who are willing to actually push the cards. You just don't find many people like that on OCN. Yes I could get scores that are similar to the ones most Titan owners are posting but that'd just take some dumbing down.


Quote:


> Overall I don't understand what the problem is. Should I limit myself to a lower frequency or something? Should I run a ton of background programs and use an old windows installation?


Simple question, who said I have/there is a problem. I don't see what you are getting so defensive over. Or are you just looking to start an argument on a Monday morning.

When my cards arrive I'm not even going to bench or post here because you are really taking the fun out of the whole thing. Although starting arguments out of nothing is a good way to get more activity on a thread. GLW thread.


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Cyro999

Benching is somewhat competitive, if you wanna post for fun or competition then do it, if not then dont


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Simple question, who said I have/there is a problem. I don't see what you are getting so defensive over. Or are you just looking to start an argument on a Monday morning.
> 
> When my cards arrive I'm not even going to bench or post here because you are really taking the fun out of the whole thing. Although starting arguments out of nothing is a good way to get more activity on a thread. GLW thread.


I apologize if I came off as aggressive but when you suggested that "something gives" with my results and that other Titan owners aren't getting similar scores it seemed to me that you were suggesting there was an issue or a problem with them.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I HAZ VIDEO!
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/ssmidj916dmw3

...kind of. The video is currently uploading via my fileserver and will be available at the above MediaFire link when finished. In the mean time, I'll finally be turning off my main desktop and getting some sleep.

For reference the video is 4 minutes and 12 seconds and seems to fluctuate from about 5Mbps to 10Mbps for a total of 191MB. Also that video looks gorgeous on my CRT, and that's a freakin GameCube game, but nevertheless CRTs are good at masking JPEG-esque compression artifacts so your mileage may very.


----------



## Nukelear

Rebuttal first before update as expected.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I apologize if I came off as aggressive but when you suggested that "something gives" with my results and that other Titan owners aren't getting similar scores it seemed to me that you were suggesting there was an issue or a problem with them.


Don't apologize Alatar. He was insinuating that your scores were done using dubious methods but when you called him on it, he got all defensive like he was somehow the victim. And now because you were "mean" to him, he's not going to post any scores here. Felt like I was back in the schoolyard 35 years ago reading that.

The quite obvious fact of the matter is what you were saying a month ago that none of these cards are going to beat your single Titan is true to this point. And that's even using the benches that are known to favor AMD such as Firestrike. Notice how the top guys come in here and only post Fire Strike scores. No 3dmark11 extreme, no Heaven and no Valley.

I'd like to thank some of the AMD guys that do post all their scores here such as Dampmonkey, Solocamo and Arizonian. What those guys are doing proves the AMD R9 series is every bit as good as Nvidia 700 series is.

Fact is most of us who don't water cool or push our cards to the max are going to see very similar performance in reality no matter which side the card is from.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Don't apologize Alatar. He was insinuating that your scores were done using dubious methods but when you called him on it, he got all defensive like he was somehow the victim. And now because you were "mean" to him, he's not going to post any scores here. Felt like I was back in the schoolyard 35 years ago reading that.
> 
> The quite obvious fact of the matter is what you were saying a month ago that none of these cards are going to beat your single Titan is true to this point. And that's even using the benches that are known to favor AMD such as Firestrike. Notice how the top guys come in here and only post Fire Strike scores. No 3dmark11 extreme, no Heaven and no Valley.
> 
> I'd like to thank some of the AMD guys that do post all their scores here such as Dampmonkey, Solocamo and Arizonian. What those guys are doing proves the AMD R9 series is every bit as good as Nvidia 700 series is.
> 
> Fact is most of us who don't water cool or push our cards to the max are going to see very similar performance in reality no matter which side the card is from.


To be fair some people have only run Firestrike due to time constraints and such.

We will see more benches coming around in the next couple of weeks i think, i might even download Heaven and run that........i think i'll have covered every bench then apart from a few games i don't have


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> To be fair some people have only run Firestrike due to time constraints and such.
> 
> We will see more benches coming around in the next couple of weeks i think, i might even download Heaven and run that........i think i'll have covered every bench then apart from a few games i don't have


Meant to thank you as well Sgt. You have contributed too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Meant to thank you as well Sgt. You have contributed too.


It's all good, a lot of 290/x owners have just been working out some bugs and finding a good balance.

When the non-ref cards come out is when things will start to heat up (or cool down







)


----------



## selk22

Remember alot of us 290x owners are still waiting on things like coolers and blocks.. I have benched valley/heaven as much as I could and also ran 3dmark for alatar when they were having CCC vs Nvidia Control panel problems. I think this thread will take time to really get a good idea of what we are dealing with. After AMD has better drivers and more people have better cooling solutions. For now though its exciting to see you guys with the 780ti pushing limits


----------



## specopsFI

To insinuate that Alatar's results aren't representative of Titans' performance would only be fair if it was incorporated by a similar innuendo on Jomama's results. From what I've read, Jomama has binned six or perhaps seven 290X's and pushed them all further than just about anyone else has had the balls to do. So kudos to him for an absolutely great FSE result, but just like I don't take Alatar's results as an indication of what the general performance level for GK110 is, either should any current or potential Hawaii owner fool themselves or others to believe that what Jomama was able to achieve is what you should expect from a typical Hawaii card.

Hall of Fame stuff is never about representativeness.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Valley 95.0 fps
> 
> 
> 
> FSE 6999 gpu score
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1605232
> 
> real voltages around 1.365-1.37v
> 
> The card still has plenty in her


Nice valley score. you're only 1.5 fps slower than the best single GPU score in Valley thread on LN2.

I find it strange that the new AMD cards can keep up in Firestrike but can't in Unigine Benchmarks? I think It is either the drivers or probably Hawaii has worse Tessellation performance than GK110.
Alatar's GPU score in FSE is 6,999 marks compared to the best 290X in OCN which scored 6,912 marks, that's 1.25% better which is within margin of error. But using Valley the Titan is 15.7% faster than the best 290X score in OCN (95 fps Vs 82.1 fps). That's why I think GK110 is better at tessellation than Hawaii. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> To insinuate that Alatar's results aren't representative of Titans' performance would only be fair if it was incorporated by a similar innuendo on Jomama's results. From what I've read, Jomama has binned six or perhaps seven 290X's and pushed them all further than just about anyone else has had the balls to do. So kudos to him for an absolutely great FSE result, but just like I don't take Alatar's results as an indication of what the general performance level for GK110 is, either should any current or potential Hawaii owner fool themselves or others to believe that what Jomama was able to achieve is what you should expect from a typical Hawaii card.
> 
> Hall of Fame stuff is never about representativeness.


This times 100x. Well said.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Nice valley score. you're only 1.5 fps slower than the best single GPU score in Valley thread on LN2.
> 
> I find it strange that the new AMD cards can keep up in Firestrike but can't in Unigine Benchmarks? I think It is either the drivers or probably Hawaii has worse Tessellation performance than GK110.


Dampmonkey and I did a test both with tess off in Heaven and the gap was still there.

There's only one thing I can think of. Whatever Unigine uses for depth of field. Seems to have the same effect on AMD cards that global illumination in Hitman etc. does on Nvidia.

I can remember Heaven 3.0 being very close between the 600/7000 series. When Unigine created Valley, they revamped Heaven as well both using depth of field.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, just to clear things up... What ever that gpu is, it's not a ref Ti, it's not even a ref 780 or titan, as the PCB it's self is identical, though finish is slightly different.
> 
> ...
> 
> Please, I would love one of the people running around posting these pictures to tell me why these two pcb's are totally different.


If you look on the GTX 780Ti thread, it appears that not only is that board not an nVidia GTX 780Ti, but it is .... get ready for the real irony ... an AMD 7970.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1440518/various-geforce-gtx-780ti-reviews/1000_50#post_21166984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So, this is why you should never try and start rumors. Thanks to Skupples over on the owner's thread, detective Skupples strikes.
> 
> Currently, there are no non-reference GTX 780Ti pcbs on the market (As far as I know). Also, Nvidia reference PCBs have always used a hole in the little pcb hanging off to the left. The photo from Chiphell shows enough of that pcb extension to know that there isn't one.
> 
> However, Detective Kinaesthetic will also strike again:
> 
> *On closer inspection, the burnt card would actually seem to be a reference HD 7970, or some variation of a reference Tahiti pcb.* It is not a reference Pitcairn or Hawaii, as those pcbs are full matte black, with non-visible copper traces. Tahiti, however, isn't a full matte-black pcb, but is thin enough to show most of the copper traces along the card, giving it the appearance of a mostly brown pcb.
> 
> Here is a close up of a high res image taken from Expreview (Chinese review website) *showing the back of the HD 7970 reference. All components/traces in the burnt picture match that of the HD 7970:*


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Don't apologize Alatar. He was insinuating that your scores were done using dubious methods but when you called him on it, he got all defensive like he was somehow the victim. And now because you were "mean" to him, he's not going to post any scores here. Felt like I was back in the schoolyard 35 years ago reading that.
> 
> The quite obvious fact of the matter is what you were saying a month ago that none of these cards are going to beat your single Titan is true to this point. And that's even using the benches that are known to favor AMD such as Firestrike. Notice how the top guys come in here and only post Fire Strike scores. No 3dmark11 extreme, no Heaven and no Valley.
> 
> I'd like to thank some of the AMD guys that do post all their scores here such as Dampmonkey, Solocamo and Arizonian. What those guys are doing proves the AMD R9 series is every bit as good as Nvidia 700 series is.
> 
> Fact is most of us who don't water cool or push our cards to the max are going to see very similar performance in reality no matter which side the card is from.


Each card has its favored benches. There is no reason to insinuate that "amd owners only post fs" if you just glaze over every nvidia owner wanting to compare valley.

Alatar, couldn't even give me and hour? Haha









Can you at least post the submission before posting yours next time? Kinda seems against OP etiquette lol.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> If you look on the GTX 780Ti thread, it appears that not only is that board not an nVidia GTX 780Ti, but it is .... get ready for the real irony ... an AMD 7970.


I am unsure what the purpose of the continued derailing of this thread with this off topic commentary ... any and all GPUs are capable of burning if enough juice is added (especially with a custom bios) so what does a single card prove?


----------



## szeged

to those saying alatar's scores are skewed, they arent, thats about on par with those clocks on a titan, i havent pushed my latest titan that far yet, but at around 1400mhz with 1.3v on it, it does just a little under his card, so with the same clocks, it would be about the same. alatar isnt working some crazy voodoo magic to hit the numbers.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> to those saying alatar's scores are skewed, they arent, thats about on par with those clocks on a titan, i havent pushed my latest titan that far yet, but at around 1400mhz with 1.3v on it, it does just a little under his card, so with the same clocks, it would be about the same. alatar isnt working some crazy voodoo magic to hit the numbers.


proof or gt*o. lol just kidding. I dont think anyone meant it in that way. Same could be said about my score compared to others ATM.

Though if we did have some other titans/290xs up here to prevent this two man show it would be great haha.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> There is no reason to insinuate that "amd owners only post fs" if you just glaze over every nvidia owner wanting to compare valley.


That is *not* what I said bud. Take it out of context all you want but it's simply not what I said.

There are some AMD owners who have posted benches knowing they aren't going to win and some Nvidia owners who post in benches knowing they are not going to win. This is contributing positively to the thread.

Then we have others that will only post here if they think their bench score will win because they so desperately want to prove Alatar wrong that they forget that this bench off also helps other people in the community to gain an idea of what to expect from their card.

I post all my scores, win or lose. I just believe others should be the same.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> proof or gt*o. lol just kidding. I dont think anyone meant it in that way. Same could be said about my score compared to others ATM.
> 
> Though if we did have some other titans/290xs up here to prevent this two man show it would be great haha.


my good titan is currently sitting in my desk while the 780ti does some work or id run some valley for you at 1400mhz









once we get volt control on the 780ti...oh boy...im already drooling.

780ti classified cant come fast enough, someone find me an evbot


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my good titan is currently sitting in my desk while the 780ti does some work or id run some valley for you at 1400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once we get volt control on the 780ti...oh boy...im already drooling.
> 
> 780ti classified cant come fast enough, someone find me an evbot


I cant wait to see the 780ti scores! Especially under water.


----------



## szeged

so far hovering about 89 fps on air with llc disabled on the 780ti, wanna break 90 fps before i have to go higher on volts lol. i also want the classified to drop so bad.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so far hovering about 89 fps on air with llc disabled on the 780ti, wanna break 90 fps before i have to go higher on volts lol. i also want the classified to drop so bad.


Have you benched heaven yet?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Have you benched heaven yet?


not yet, ill do that today though


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> proof or gt*o. lol just kidding. I dont think anyone meant it in that way. Same could be said about my score compared to others ATM.
> 
> Though if we did have some other titans/290xs up here to prevent this two man show it would be great haha.


Sorry, but my Titans aren't going to be hitting 1400+MHz anytime soon. They just aren't that good (and I won't use more than the 1.3V with LLC disabled)...


----------



## wholeeo

Had to replace the pump in my system







, man, that moment all of the air is out of your loop and everything goes radio silence on you, 

With that said where's the game bench results, would be nice to have some settings for each individual game in the original post with CPU info included in the results(actually for all results). At the moment this thread is a mess with no easy way to compare results,


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Murphy's law everybody, murphy's law. For some crazy reason my file server got hung up on uploading anything past the first 10%. I'll have to fiddle with it and try a couple things to figure out what the crap was going on...

Regardless, it's uploading via my main desktop now, here's the link again if you need it:
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/ssmidj916dmw3

Note that the 720p encode went so well that I'm considering doing "bigger" things...

*EDIT:* Figured it out, it didn't like the web browser I was using on the fileserver.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Had to replace the pump in my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , man, that moment all of the air is out of your loop and everything goes radio silence on you,
> 
> With that said where's the game bench results, would be nice to have some settings for each individual game in the original post with CPU info included in the results(actually for all results). At the moment this thread is a mess with no easy way to compare results,


Oh God, how long had you been using it??? I sure hope my D5 doesn't go belly up any time soon...


----------



## Blackops_2

Just spent 700$ on getting my 3770k rig up and running i should have some 290/Xs by the end of november though, at least one by the end of november.

Of course then it might be a little late







it was either spend the money on getting my 3770k rig up or put a reference 290/x in my current rig which i can't take that kind of heat right now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh God, how long had you been using it??? I sure hope my D5 doesn't go belly up any time soon...


The one I had to replace was purchased on 05/12/2012 which was actually a replacement to another D5 that flat out just died on me. I have the worst luck with these pumps. It's weird because the pump was working fine until I had drained my loop a few days ago to make a change in my tubing route and when I started everything back up again the pump began to make a grinding / loud buzzing noise. I didn't run it dry so not sure what the issue was. I disassembled my loop to check out the pump and everything appeared fine, fill the loop back up start the system and the noise was even worse. Worked fine except for the noise.

Good thing I have a Micro Center near me which carries these things.


----------



## malik22

has anyone tested these cards in Arma 3?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Just spent 700$ on getting my 3770k rig up and running i should have some 290/Xs by the end of november though, at least one by the end of november.
> 
> Of course then it might be a little late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was either spend the money on getting my 3770k rig up or put a reference 290/x in my current rig which i can't take that kind of heat right now.


Any reason for Ivy over Haswell?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I apologize if I came off as aggressive but when you suggested that "something gives" with my results and that other Titan owners aren't getting similar scores it seemed to me that you were suggesting there was an issue or a problem with them.


My point was, 10 month old card and your result are ahead of most titan owners. Is it because golden sample, great cooling or as you said, just not that many people have benched it and submitted.
Seeing as your response was it's because of not very many submissions, my question to you was if a 10 month old card has not had many submissions really pushing the card, how could you write off (which you did already days after the cards released) the amd cards which have been out a month, difficult to get blocks for and only one brand has voltage unlocked.

And believe it or not, I don't lay awake at night wondering if people are cheating at benchmarks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Don't apologize Alatar. *He was insinuating that your scores were done using dubious methods* but when you called him on it, he got all defensive like he was somehow the victim. And now because you were "mean" to him, he's not going to post any scores here. Felt like I was back in the schoolyard 35 years ago reading that.
> 
> The quite obvious fact of the matter is what you were saying a month ago that none of these cards are going to beat your single Titan is true to this point. And that's even using the benches that are known to favor AMD such as Firestrike. Notice how the top guys come in here and only post Fire Strike scores. No 3dmark11 extreme, no Heaven and no Valley.
> 
> I'd like to thank some of the AMD guys that do post all their scores here such as Dampmonkey, Solocamo and Arizonian. What those guys are doing proves the AMD R9 series is every bit as good as Nvidia 700 series is.
> 
> *Fact is most of us who don't water cool or push our cards to the max are going to see very similar performance in reality no matter which side the card is from*.


That was not my point at all actually & if I was going to call him a cheat I would. Another fact is some people don't get bent out of shape when someone with a different brand of card asks them a question.
I'm sure the AMD guys feel warm and fuzzy inside you just thanked them, go you!


----------



## rv8000

Gelid Icy Vision on it's way to give some love to my 290, going to try and push it to 1300.

Sad to see so few 290/290x chime in here, I know the cards have only been out a short while but even as preliminary benchmarks it doesn't take much more than 30 mins to get a few results up


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I'm sure the AMD guys feel warm and fuzzy inside you just thanked them, go you!


Confirmed, I feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Murphy's law everybody, murphy's law. For some crazy reason my file server got hung up on uploading anything past the first 10%. I'll have to fiddle with it and try a couple things to figure out what the crap was going on...
> 
> Regardless, it's uploading via my main desktop now, here's the link again if you need it:
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/ssmidj916dmw3/%5BF-Zero_GX%5D_Outer_Space%2C_in_Dolphin
> 
> Note that the 720p encode went so well that I'm considering doing "bigger" things...
> 
> *EDIT:* Figured it out, it didn't like the web browser I was using on the fileserver.


Thanks bud, let us know when the upload is complete.

I'll post up a sample bench for reference, and then whoever wants to run it can as well. ( Szeged I'm looking in your direction when you get a chance







)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If you throw out Alatar's and Jomama's numbers I think you would still see that Titan and the 780 tend to be faster than the 290X so far. Granted the 290X just came out but we can only really go by the results so far...


----------



## Alatar

Anyone interested in a 7K+ GPU score?









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1608672



7057.

same voltage as before.


----------



## skupples




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone interested in a 7K+ GPU score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1608672
> 
> 
> 
> 7057.
> 
> same voltage as before.


I really do have to run again with newer drivers, you're right behind my 1500Mhz from a few months ago http://www.3dmark.com/fs/680742


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so far hovering about 89 fps on air with llc disabled on the 780ti, wanna break 90 fps before i have to go higher on volts lol. i also want the classified to drop so bad.


LLC disabled? Weren't you the one telling me not to attempt it because it was unstable? What's changed?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> LLC disabled? Weren't you the one telling me not to attempt it because it was unstable? What's changed?


1.3v is unstable, not llc disable


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1.3v is unstable, not llc disable


Which afterburner are you using for that? beta 15 and 16 don't display voltage for me, so that LLC trick, while it shows the 00 return code that it worked, doesn't display voltage or allow it to be adjusted.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I really do have to run again with newer drivers, you're right behind my 1500Mhz from a few months ago http://www.3dmark.com/fs/680742


Well I've been doing the firestrike runs mostly for this:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=277216&postcount=927

As long as I don't use LOD I can post the scores here as well but the competition is getting pretty tough over at the bot so I might have to run a hwbot specific run at some point.

Or just grab my X79 setup and counter the 5ghz IB-E with a 5.3 SB-E.... Should boost the overall score for the bot as well.


----------



## FtW 420

You guys are pushing the limits on water pretty good, getting far & away from the rest of the pack!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Any reason for Ivy over Haswell?


Well i started buying parts quite a while back. Last January. Bought a used Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3. Pin was bent and i bent it back best i could (looks in perfect alignment). I didn't know the pin was bent when i got it but didn't figure i could get my money back for it. Also by the time i settled on the G1.Sniper 3 Gigabyte apparently had stopped producing them. Newegg had them for 270$ then i never found one again. I paid 210$ for it, probably should've anted up the extra 90$ and gotten a Maximus V extreme. This was also back when i thought i was gonna run 3-4x GPUs. Now i know i'll be running two so the Extreme or Sniper with the PLX chip isn't really needed. All in all i didn't want to wait and the equivalent boards for z87 were 400$ plus 340$ for a 4770k. So looking at 740$ for CPU/Mobo, where as i got mine for 500$. Paid 290$ for my 3770k new. We'll see though hoping that bent pin isn't a problem.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> If you look on the GTX 780Ti thread, it appears that not only is that board not an nVidia GTX 780Ti, but it is .... get ready for the real irony ... an AMD 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1440518/various-geforce-gtx-780ti-reviews/1000_50#post_21166984


I just want to point out, we have not confirmed that it is a 7970, only that it is a Ref Tahiti PCB.... We need to be very careful when discussing this topic, so that we do not wrongfully incriminate a certain GPU... For all we know @ this point some one stuck a paperclip into the PCI-E slot & forced this to happen.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I HAZ *SUCCESS!*
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/ssmidj916dmw3

Not much to say really, it's just a single 1080p h.264/MP4 video file.

...for now.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> That was not my point at all actually & if I was going to call him a cheat I would.


If you say so, I believe you. But the way you went about it can be interpreted as such. Glad you clarified and we can move on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I'm sure the AMD guys feel warm and fuzzy inside you just thanked them, go you!


No need for sarcasm man. There is nothing wrong with thanking those people for taking the time out of their day to participate in the thread.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I HAZ *SUCCESS!*
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/ssmidj916dmw3
> 
> Not much to say really, it's just a single 1080p h.264/MP4 video file.
> 
> ...for now.


Awesome, thanks bro.

So, here are the baseline results.

i7-930 @ 4.1 HT ON, GTX 470 @ 800/1800

First Run - 1 Pass - 1:41 - 58,565 KB

2nd Run - 2 Pass - 2:46 - 58,532 KB

Screenies in the spoiler below.



Spoiler: Settings Screenshots



Click on the Sequence.

File > Export > Media

I used my phone's timer, and started it at the exact same time I clicked on *Export*.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

...is that saying two minutes? Lawl, it took me like two *hours* to render that video.









Also fun fact, I manually added the music in via Audacity + the F-Zero GX OST.









*EDIT:* Uhh... why does it say 32000hz as the audio source? It's definitely 44100hz...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> ...is that saying two minutes? Lawl, it took me like two *hours* to render that video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also fun fact, I manually added the music in via Audacity + the F-Zero GX OST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Uhh... why does it say 32000hz as the audio source? It's definitely 44100hz...


Hey don't feel so bad, when I had the 3800+, one time I had to a render without a video card, it took 20 hours to complete, and the video was only 20 minutes long.

I updated the settings screenshots so they are easier to see.

I'm not sure about the 32000, but I exported it to 44 kHz


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

*EDIT:* Video(s) for encode testing ~ re-post for the new thread page:
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/ssmidj916dmw3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I'm not sure about the 32000, but I exported it to 44100 kHz


I noticed it in this image:
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/61/61d71e36_2nd.Pass.jpeg

Also it's 44100Hz or 44.1KHz; 44100KHz would be 44.1MHz.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I noticed it in this image:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/61/61d71e36_2nd.Pass.jpeg
> 
> Also it's 44100Hz or 44.1KHz; 44100KHz would be 44.1MHz.


Notice I removed the *100* now, lol.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I just noticed that the "04:46" isn't the time of the run but the time the replay was saved at. Yup, 4:46am. >_>;

*EDIT:* Wat. Adobe thinks the source is 29.987fps? It's a flat 30fps.

*EDIT2:* Double wat. The lossless source video is a flat 30fps but my converted h.264 MP4 is 29.987 fps?









*EDIT3:* Triple wat. My converted h.264 MP4 is 0.002 seconds longer than the lossless source video?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so far hovering about 89 fps on air with llc disabled on the 780ti, wanna break 90 fps before i have to go higher on volts lol. i also want the classified to drop so bad.







any updates?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I just noticed that the "04:46" isn't the time of the run but the time the replay was saved at. Yup, 4:46am. >_>;
> 
> *EDIT:* Wat. Adobe thinks the source is 29.987fps? It's a flat 30fps.
> 
> *EDIT2:* Double wat. The lossless source video is a flat 30fps but my converted h.264 MP4 is 29.987 fps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT3:* Triple wat. My converted h.264 MP4 is 0.002 seconds longer than the lossless source video?


Just saw your edits,

NO idea.

Hope that helps.









I just dropped the video into a sequence, and let it "Change Sequence Settings" when it dropped.

I created a new Project with custom settings now, and it's reading the Audio correctly. It still says 29.987 FPS though.



Your original video details.



What program did you use to render?

Doesn't really matter anyway, we just want to know how long each render takes with each card.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> What program did you use to render?


I'll probably embarrass myself with this since _real_ video editing people either use command line or use paid-for programs, but...Avidemux.

Protip: Avidemux, or at least its h.264 encoder, doesn't like Frap's lossless RGB codec; that was one of my many "Murphy's law" incidents. I had to first transcode from Fraps lossless RGB to CamStudio Lossless via VirtualDub so that Avidemux wouldn't crash half-way through the 1st pass.

*EDIT:* Also the original Fraps video was split into 5 AVI files. Turns out that, unlike Avidemux, if you have a video open in VirtualDub and then drag a second video into the program window, it does _not_ add it onto the end - for that you have to use File -> Append AVI segment. That was how my first Murphy's Law incident happened where I was only encoding the first 1 minute of footage.

*EDIT 2:* It gets worse. If you have used the "Append AVI segment" function in VirtualDub and then change the video playback speed, it will _not_ adjust the length of the video accordingly. Oddly enough it then it started repeating some of the AVI parts after where the video was supposed to end until it reached the end-point of the original video length. This caused even *longer* encodings, which I then ended up having to redo anyway. >_>


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I'll probably embarrass myself with this since _real_ video editing people either use command line or use paid-for programs, but...Avidemux.
> 
> Protip: Avidemux, or at least its h.264 encoder, doesn't like Frap's lossless RGB codec. That was one of my many "Murphy's law" incidents. I had to transcode from Fraps lossless RGB to CamStudio Lossless via VirtualDub so that Avidemux wouldn't crash half-way through the 1st pass.


I've never used that before, but hey, nothing beats FREE.

I was asking because maybe that program is what's causing that slightly odd frame rate. I thought the original video looked good though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Not to be rude guys, but honestly can that video topic chat be held in private messages. I just keep getting updates to this thread about a video that I have no idea how it applies.

Not being a stickler, just want to keep these posts somewhat focused.

Just hopeful to see some good updates about the 780 ti user experiences

Thanks


----------



## rv8000

3Dmark 11 Performance -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1150/1500 -- stock bios/volts -- stock cooling -- i7 3820 @ 4.5ghz

Gpu score of 16718

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7474528


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not to be rude guys, but honestly can that video topic chat be held in private messages. I just keep getting updates to this thread about a video that I have no idea how it applies.
> 
> Not being a stickler, just want to keep these posts somewhat focused.
> 
> Just hopeful to see some good updates about the 780 ti user experiences
> 
> Thanks


The video is another bench being done.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Would love to give it a try with my Titans. Care to PM me some directions?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Would love to give *it* a try with my Titans. Care to PM me some directions?


Pronouns, how do they work?









No seriously, what are you referring to here?


----------



## looniam




----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Would love to give it a try with my Titans. Care to PM me some directions?


I'd like to see more people do it ( from both sides ), so I'll try to give a quick and easy guide here for all to see. ( I sure hope this is what you were asking for.







)

1. Download and install the Adobe Premiere CC trial.
http://www.adobe.com/ca/products/premiere.html

Download the 1080p video:
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/ssmidj916dmw3

2. Open up Premiere, and click on New Project.

3. Follow these settings, and click Ok.



You are then taken to this screen.



Once you're done, click Ok.

4. Click File > Import, and Import the video. You're going to see the video on the bottom left, just click and drag it onto the Sequence.



You will see a pop up that comes up, click on *Change Sequence Settings*.



5. Exporting the video. Click the sequence first, then Click File > Export > Media

First click on Format: H264



Then click on Preset, select *Custom*.

Next, follow these settings.





7. Use your phone's timer, or any other timer, once you're ready with all the settings, click Export, and start your timer at the same time.

Be sure to do 2 runs, the first 1 with 1 Pass, and the 2nd with 2 Pass. You change that in the Bitrate Encoding settings.

As you can see by my times, first video was done in under 2 minutes, and the 2nd was done under 3, so you won't be waiting long.


----------



## wholeeo

Are we posting any multi card benches or just single cards for now,


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is the best Firestrike Extreme score I've gotten with my good Titan so far:



*Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4747MHz --- EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1306MHz / 3742MHz --- FS Extreme GPU Score - 6235*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1134433

Man, Alatar and Jomama's scores are on another planet!









EDIT - Just reran the test at 1320MHz / 3761MHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1134533

Slight improvement to GPU score of 6256.

Also ran Valley at these clocks and got a small improvement over my previous best:



FPS - 87.6

That's all for tonight!


----------



## Alatar

Been talking to the other finn who benches FSE on hwbot and fun fact;

he uses 1510mV on his Titan with the reference board for those scores...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'll never get any where near your scores Al but I ain't going beyond 1.3V either...


----------



## Alatar

1.3 is more than fine for pretty much everyone.

But just saying, maybe the reason we haven't seen dead Titans on water is because the vrm isn't actually that weak once properly cooled... I mean holy crap over 1.5v on water with no TDP limits in firestrike...

And here I thought I was going close to the max with 1.37-1.36v on water...


----------



## NateST

Have nothing else to do, downloading Fire Strike. Not sure if I'll get to benching it tonight.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Derp. I finally finished uploading the video at various resolutions and filesizes and now MediaFire goes down for maintenance. >_>

Well, here's the link again if anyone still wants to try their hand at benchmarking some video encoding, but it's not like you can actually get to the files... I'm going to bed soon so this will probably be my last post of the day, hopefully they'll be back online sometime while I'm asleep:
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/ssmidj916dmw3

Here's a link to the guide by 2010rig on how to go about converting and benching with Adobe Premiere (free trial):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/ocn-gk110-vs-hawaii-bench-off-thread/1200#post_21173389

*EDIT:* And of course the moment I finally decide to make this post MediaFire comes back online. -_-


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks guys. Will definitely give this a go tomorrow as its bedtime now...


----------



## Blackops_2

Would like to see some Valley benchmarks on that 290x Jomama if you got time. Curious to see the improvements with that high of a memory clock. 1340/1740 is pretty insane.

Is there any particular reason why Valley doesn't seem to bode that well on Hawaii? The 7970 scaled pretty well score wise when OCed. I was right at 50fps and 2000pts with mine at 1200/1700 with a pretty weak system Deneb at 3.6.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1.3 is more than fine for pretty much everyone.
> 
> But just saying, maybe the reason we haven't seen dead Titans on water is because the vrm isn't actually that weak once properly cooled... I mean holy crap over 1.5v on water with no TDP limits in firestrike...
> 
> And here I thought I was going close to the max with 1.37-1.36v on water...


I remember hearing that titan/780 vrms generally ran cool, how hot are they getting during a typical bench with a proper setup?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I remember hearing that titan/780 vrms generally ran cool, how hot are they getting during a typical bench with a proper setup?


there's no proper sensor but with in IR gun I get around 50C max from the back of the PCB (the exact spot where the mosfets are)

So add to that number whatever you think is appropriate.

I just got kinda shocked about 1510mV... never heard about anyone running that much on a ref board...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> just got kinda shocked about 1510mV... never heard about anyone running that much on a ref board...


Or on water for that matter. You sure its h2o he's running in there and not an alcohol mix?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Or on water for that matter. You sure its h2o he's running in there and not an alcohol mix?


Not sure. His GPU temp when taking the screenshots (idle) is under 20C.

I'm guessing it's just the old rad-out-of-the-window trick


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

20c seems a bit high for an outside radiator... it's -2c with several inches of snow here and I only live in northeast Ohio.


----------



## szeged

ran firestrike again on this 780ti



still getting the stupid time measurement error zzzzzz, gonna reinstall windows later lol.

so close to 12000 overall score :x lol, stupid 4770k is holding it back on the physics lol.


----------



## lilchronic

@ _*alatar*_..... so you guna put 1.45v or what







max ive gone so far was 1.4v on my ref 780, tomorrow night its supposed to be 32°F so i think i might try 1.45v









Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ran firestrike again on this 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> still getting the stupid time measurement error zzzzzz, gonna reinstall windows later lol.
> 
> so close to 12000 overall score :x lol, stupid 4770k is holding it back on the physics lol.
Click to expand...

that physx score aint that bad .... look at mine


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @ _*alatar*_..... so you guna put 1.45v or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max ive gone so far was 1.4v on my ref 780, tomorrow night its supposed to be 32°F so i think i might try 1.45v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that physx score aint that bad .... look at mine


Maybe. Depends on what I need to use.


----------



## Sammyboy83

Hey Alatar, I have submitted some scores (r9 290) for 3dmark11 performance, heaven and valley. Could you count me in


----------



## NateST

Just out of curiosity, whats the stable differences between Valley, Heaven, and 3dmark11 P? I can run Valley at 1424 artifact free, Heaven @ 1398, 3dmark I can only run @ 1372. Seems last time I benched them on my 7970s Heaven and 3dmark11 were near the same clocks for me, although I've been having issues with systeminfo and probably need to do a reinstall of windows completely; it's on my list to do.


----------



## Alatar

firestrike and valley max out at the same clocks for me. Been a while since I ran 3dm11 but that and vantage are at the very least much worse on CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> Hey Alatar, I have submitted some scores (r9 290) for 3dmark11 performance, heaven and valley. Could you count me in


Should be there, I just need to manually sort, I'll check when I get home.


----------



## jomama22

Iv been maxing @ ~1.42v on the 290x. 1.5v+ just sounds....well you know lol. I'll have to bench valley again. I got 82.1 @ 1320/1700.

I tried 3dmark11 again and I think 8.1 is having none of it. I keep getting a weird DX error during gt4. I'll switch to my win 7 drive and put up new numbers.

Valley seems to push just a bit more core clock for the 290x. I can run memory higher in fse though.

The trick with the 290x is voltage limits. Each chip will start to heavily black screen after a certain vddc. 5/6 were around 1.375v actual, this chip...well I don't know lol. Haven't given myself a pep talk to go over 1.42v lol. Not on water at least.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Or on water for that matter. You sure its h2o he's running in there and not an alcohol mix?


what's this about booze in the loop?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what's this about booze in the loop?


You know what they say about those crazy fins









Id assume if one was to run a radiator outside, they would need an additive to prevent the liquid from freezing, so either a glycol mix or alcohol. Id probably do alcohol myself, with a very conveniently placed drain hose. To my mouth


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Valley Extreme HD -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1150/1575 -- stock bios/volts -- stock cooling -- 71.5 fps
> 
> 
> 
> Again going above 1500 on the memory seems to yield little to no result, ecc? I could see getting 76-78 fps out of this card if it's a good clocker, can't wait for aftermarket cooling!


Anyone know why a 290x would get 4 fps less than a 290 at the same clocks? I'd really hope the cpu doesn't play this big of a role in valley


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Anyone know why a 290x would get 4 fps less than a 290 at the same clocks? I'd really hope the cpu doesn't play this big of a role in valley






I also am wondering about this.. My valley results at 1100/1400 are 66-68 on my best bench that is with a 3930k. So wondering if pushing to 1150-1500 would really break the 70fps barrier.


----------



## lilchronic

different systems. cpu, memory etc.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> different systems. cpu, memory etc.


GPU benchmarks shouldn't be that reliant on a cpu. The 8350 can't be THAT bad,right?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> GPU benchmarks shouldn't be that reliant on a cpu. The 8350 can't be THAT bad,right?


well, tbh if you're benching and looking to get the very last fps it actually is that bad.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And I'm not biased on this, my intel to AMD CPU ratio is more than fair





Honestly though valley is also a really finicky bench, sometimes I've just started getting bad scores all of a sudden and nothing but a fresh windows install has fixed that. So could be CPU, could be just valley being valley.


----------



## skyn3t

tbh, I wish valley was replaced by any other benchmark alike. without all the bug's. this is one of the reason I stopped play with it. I see no fun anymore.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Pulled this off on my new card. Card is still air cooled btw.

3970x @5.24GHZ -- GTX TITAN @1345MHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1619687


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

And the regular run of Fire Strike:

3970x @5.24GHz -- GTX TITAN @1345MHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1619717


----------



## Alatar

llc disabled?

Seems like a pretty good Titan. What's the asic value?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's 1.325v max in the AB graph, and 79.2% for ASIC


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> well, tbh if you're benching and looking to get the very last fps it actually is that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not biased on this, my intel to AMD CPU ratio is more than fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though valley is also a really finicky bench, sometimes I've just started getting bad scores all of a sudden and nothing but a fresh windows install has fixed that. So could be CPU, could be just valley being valley.


Valley didnt work properly for me when i ran it.. after some loops it would mess up my driver and cut my gpu performance in half til i force crashed it or rebooted. It was bad enough to make it really hard to bench.

Heaven meanwhile clocks my CPU to 1293mhz at FULL STOCK with boost, which crashes driver eventually at 1.2v but not 1.212v. Very weird behaivour with Unigine stuff on windforce 770..


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Honestly though valley is also a really finicky bench, sometimes I've just started getting bad scores all of a sudden and nothing but a fresh windows install has fixed that. So could be CPU, could be just valley being valley.


Readyboost, superfetch, windows search, windows antiviruses, windows search, google update, other update, other quackery.

Make sure it's disabled.

I once had only google desktop search screwing the whole system. The fact you had a new windows install to fix it points towards not just the benchmark installation, possibly.

edit: Best diagnostic I've seen so far is resource monitor and procexp checking the system for excess resources usage by naughty apps, especially disk usage and cycles usage and interrupts.

edit: Also procmon


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Anyone know why a 290x would get 4 fps less than a 290 at the same clocks? I'd really hope the cpu doesn't play this big of a role in valley


I'm also using the one allowed catalyst tweak according to the valley thread...
Quote:


> Under Texture Filtering:
> Set Anisotropic Filtering Mode:Override Application Settings
> Set Anisotropic Filtering Level: 2x
> Set Texture Filtering Quality: Perfomance
> Set Surface Format Optimizations : Off


Didn't check scores beforehand I'll rerun without the ccc valley profile later tonight, aftermarket cooling will be here today so gonna install that first.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I'm also using the one allowed catalyst tweak according to the valley thread...
> Didn't check scores beforehand I'll rerun without the ccc valley profile later tonight, aftermarket cooling will be here today so gonna install that first.


Those tweaks will add 1-2 fps, and i wasnt using them for my bench. I think my system just hates valley, Heaven and every other bench works fine, but valley has a mind of its own


----------



## sid123

whats the furthest 290 has been pushed?


----------



## Namwons

its pretty amazing what kind of numbers AMD is pulling off with 438mm2 worth of silicon. i kinda curious to see a clock vs clock comparison of the architectures, @1Ghz, 1.1Ghz, 1.2Ghz, 1.3Ghz? now that Nvidia arent running double speed shaders, would be interesting to compare 2816sp VS 2880 Cuda cores?


----------



## Furlans

A fast bench








No tweaks


----------



## lilchronic

.ref GTX 780 1450 Mhz / 1865Mhz 1.420v


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Those tweaks will add 1-2 fps, and i wasnt using them for my bench. I think my system just hates valley, Heaven and every other bench works fine, but valley has a mind of its own


Valley loves high speed sysram from what iv'e seen on my own end. My results went up 3-5 fps just from going to 2400mhz ram from 1333 kit.

I was going to bench my 86% card by it's self @ one point, but then got lazy. I bet it would flllyyyy.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Valley loves high speed sysram from what iv'e seen on my own end. My results went up 3-5 fps just from going to 2400mhz ram from 1333 kit.
> 
> I was going to bench my 86% card by it's self @ one point, but then got lazy. I bet it would flllyyyy.


It doesn't seem feasible that a GPU benchmark would benefit that much from system memory clocks. I understand that a can CPU affect fps, but it shouldn't be more than 2-3 fps assuming you're not bottlenecking


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> It doesn't seem feasible that a GPU benchmark would benefit that much from system memory clocks. I understand that a can CPU affect fps, but it shouldn't be more than 2-3 fps assuming you're not bottlenecking


It all adds up. 2-3 fps from the cpu, 2-3 fps (or more from ram) 2-3 from this, 2-3 from that... and boom you are pushing 140+ from two gk110's on max settings. It comes down to much more then just not necking the CPU, even when it's a "pure gpu" benchmark like valley. Just look @ Joa3d43's dual 7990 scores.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It all adds up. 2-3 fps from the cpu, 2-3 fps (or more from ram) 2-3 from this, 2-3 from that... and boom you are pushing 140+ from two gk110's on max settings. It comes down to much more then just not necking the CPU, even when it's a "pure gpu" benchmark like valley. Just look @ Joa3d43's dual 7990 scores.


But why is valley the only one showing a discrepancy for my setup, thats what i am wondering. Its not just amd vs nvidia scores either, but when comparing amd cards i do terrible as well


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> But why is valley the only one showing a discrepancy for my setup, thats what i am wondering. Its not just amd vs nvidia scores either, but when comparing amd cards i do terrible as well


It is strange, Valley just doesn't seem to like Hawaii very much. They are doing better than 7970s, but not as much improvement as in everything else.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is strange, Valley just doesn't seem to like Hawaii very much. They are doing better than 7970s, but not as much improvement as in everything else.


Heaven runs fine though, which is older than valley. Not sure what the issue is


----------



## th3illusiveman

300 Giga-Texels



































, 7970 would need to be at 2300Mhz to match that







290X would need 1700Mhz


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485803 Asus [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is strange, Valley just doesn't seem to like Hawaii very much. They are doing better than 7970s, but not as much improvement as in everything else.


Thinking the same i don't get valley's bad scores with Hawaii compared to Tahiti when both were OCed.


----------



## malmental

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


They should have tested 290x's as well to see if sideport is affected


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7486267


----------



## carlhil2

I take it that this "Bench-Off" didn't come off too well........


----------



## utnorris

So until we get an official driver for the 290 series I will through these out there.

Utnorris - 3770k @ 4.7 --- 290x --- P16038 GPU at 1221Mhz and Memory at 1475Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7421025

Utnorris - 3770k @ 4.6 --- 290 CF --- P20921 GPU at 1150Mhz and Memory at 1250Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7479195

Still waiting on official voltage control support before pushing the 290's higher.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I take it that this "Bench-Off" didn't come off too well........


No official voltage control from AB and drivers are still being optimized, so a lot of folks are taking a wait and see approach.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I take it that this "Bench-Off" didn't come off too well........


This thread is severely lacking in 780ti benches


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> This thread is severely lacking in 780ti benches


I have just started benching my Titan again, ever since putting it under water several months ago, now, since i put together my new system, i am ready to kick some butt....


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have just started benching my Titan again, ever since putting it under water several months ago, now, since i put together my new system, i am ready to kick some butt....


Well lets see it! We need more titans too!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Well lets see it! We need more titans too!


Go up the page, or, the page before....


----------



## Deadboy90

Are the 290's in this chart underwater? Because if not... Phew.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Go up the page, or, the page before....


You gonna run anymore? Callin it a day?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You gonna run anymore? Callin it a day?


I have to re download my games, doing so at this moment, i have my games on a different drive but i still have to reinstall the drivers, etc. for games to work, will be getting busy soon,...


----------



## skyn3t

how we are pushing in here? did I need to smack those 780 Ti owners in the back chick's to post some score here


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> how we are pushing in here? did I need to smack those 780 Ti owners in the back chick's to post some score here


for some reason, i can't flash your rev 1 bios to the newer one, i have flashed plenty of times, no issue, can you help me out please?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Just got my Sapphire 290 and EK waterblock + backplate, will have it up and running tomorrow and do a Valley bench


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 3Dmark 11 Performance -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1150/1500 -- stock bios/volts -- stock cooling -- i7 3820 @ 4.5ghz
> 
> Gpu score of 16718
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7474528


wow! That's about 240points below my 780 1333/1772 run on the gpu score.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Well, as you are complaining about nobody with 780ti posting results, I am gonna show a firestrike @ 780ti SLI @1265 +300 memory...



And a single with 1300 core +300 memory:



Regards from Spain.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice! What model is that? Ref 780ti?


----------



## Aparition

I'm having a hard time finding a comparison between a 780 and 780ti.
Anybody have a comparison between a 780 @ 1250 core and a 780ti @ 1250?

I'd like to know where my 780 needs to be to see 780ti scores. Might make an impact if I go 780 SLI in the near future or not.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> But why is valley the only one showing a discrepancy for my setup, thats what i am wondering. Its not just amd vs nvidia scores either, but when comparing amd cards i do terrible as well
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange, Valley just doesn't seem to like Hawaii very much. They are doing better than 7970s, but not as much improvement as in everything else.
Click to expand...

Hynix vs. Samsung.. ?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice! What model is that? Ref 780ti?


They are two gigabyte reference gtx 780ti...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well this is my best Valley bench so far and i'm running Elphida memory on the stock Sapphire Bios.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Hynix vs. Samsung.. ?


Valley has never been AMD friendly. I think some nvidia 780's were beating Hawaii.


----------



## selk22

I also need to update my valley score.. Managed to squeeze a few more FPS out of it.. Still not breaking 70fps which is dissapointing but for now I am blaming immature drivers on AMD's side.. It seems to be keeping up in other benchmarks but valley...










r9 290x Sapphire stock Bios. Stock Volts. 1100/1400 on air for now


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1146964

1160 Core / 1450 Memory, FX 8350 4.8Ghz

Graphics Score: 12143


----------



## NABBO

3d11 Extreme

http://abload.de/image.php?img=3d11d4u3d.png

GTX 780 Ref @1359/7200MHz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 3d11 Extreme
> 
> GTX 780 Ref @1359/7200MHz


Thats a nice score there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I also need to update my valley score.. Managed to squeeze a few more FPS out of it.. Still not breaking 70fps which is dissapointing but for now I am blaming immature drivers on AMD's side.. It seems to be keeping up in other benchmarks but valley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r9 290x Sapphire stock Bios. Stock Volts. 1100/1400 on air for now


i just took a look at the top valley scores then and the 290/x is way behind........but in all the other benches its fairly well mixed, hopefully it's just a driver issue.


----------



## selk22

Yeah! I broke 10k in Firestrike Basic! Finally.....



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1629786

r9 290x stock bios. Stock volts. 1100/1400 on air


----------



## fearthisneo

Here's my best attempt so far

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1147487

Asus R9 290 1125/1400 Stock volts on air
8350 @ 5ghz

Firestrike Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1147572

Asus R9 290 1125/1400 Stock volts on air
8350 @ 5ghz

3Dmark 11 performance: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7490140

Asus R9 290 1125/1400 Stock volts on air
8350 @ 5ghz

3Dmark 11 Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7490174

Asus R9 290 1125/1400 Stock volts on air
8350 @ 5ghz


----------



## th3illusiveman

interesting,







, the 7950 needed around 75Mhz more to match a 7970 in benchmarks yet the 290 surpasses the 290X with just 25 Mhz more. selk22, was your card throttling?


----------



## NABBO

http://abload.de/image.php?img=thehethp7u7h.png

GTX 780 Ref @1346/7114MHz


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thats a nice score there


----------



## fearthisneo

Asus R9 290 1125/1400 Stock volts on air
8350 @ 5ghz

Valley:


Heaven:


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah! I broke 10k in Firestrike Basic! Finally.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1629786
> 
> r9 290x stock bios. Stock volts. 1100/1400 on air


ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!


----------



## rv8000

Firestrike -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1180/1500 -- 12605 gpu score -- +100mV -- stock air

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1149172

Firestrike Extreme -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1180/1500 -- 5752 gpu score -- +100mV -- stock air

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1149841

3DMark 11 Performance -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1180/1500 -- 17108 gpu score -- +100mV -- stock air

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7491873

Valley -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1170/1500 -- 72.2 fps -- +100mV -- stock air


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That R9 290 at $399 is the deal of the year for sure! Not quite up there with the big boys but close enough to make you mad for wanting to spend more $$$. Too bad I'm mad though...


----------



## damnwebsite

man 5.7k on stock







, probably going to be the only relatively cheap (not even) 'enthusiast card' i could afford







... but then again the games i play aren't really that demanding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That R9 290 at $399 is the deal of the year for sure! Not quite up there with the big boys but close enough to make you mad for wanting to spend more $$$. Too bad I'm mad though...


mad about what


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That R9 290 at $399 is the deal of the year for sure! Not quite up there with the big boys but close enough to make you mad for wanting to spend more $$$. Too bad I'm mad though...


As much as i prefer having a single card, i really wish i would have waited and purchased 2 290's. I could just buy a 290 to xfire with my X, but that would be silly


----------



## ImJJames

Some nice results with 290's ITT


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That R9 290 at $399 is the deal of the year for sure! Not quite up there with the big boys but close enough to make you mad for wanting to spend more $$$. Too bad I'm mad though...


I keep going back and forth. 290X or 290, i don't think my wallet can resist the 290







. Though deep down for bench sake i want the 290x.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> man 5.7k on stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , probably going to be the only relatively cheap (not even) 'enthusiast card' i could afford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but then again the games i play aren't really that demanding
> mad about what


Mad as in crazy...


----------



## Blackops_2

Eric are you going to get any 780ti's or you sticking with your Titans?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sticking with the Titans I think. Just no real incentive to go with 780Ti's in my opinion since my Titans are basically just as fast already with more VRAM...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sticking with the Titans I think. Just no real incentive to go with 780Ti's in my opinion since my Titans are basically just as fast already with more VRAM...


Unless you really want to spend money, i don't think that would be a worthwhile swap either. Unless of course you could sell the titans for $800 and buy ti's for some profit


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Unless you really want to spend money, i don't think that would be a worthwhile swap either. Unless of course you could sell the titans for $800 and buy ti's for some profit


That's not profit, that's a marginal loss. Sell titans for 800, that were purchased for ~1,019, pickup 780Ti's for 700+... Not much room left for profit.


----------



## szeged

and then add in the cost for the new waterblocks for 780ti, either way you look at it, going from titan to 780ti is going to end up being a loss of money.

some of us(me) are just too stupid to care


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's not profit, that's a marginal loss. Sell titans for 800, that were purchased for ~1,019, pickup 780Ti's for 700+... Not much room left for profit.


Oops, forgot about that part. Well depending on how long ago he bought them, maybe he can pretend hes gotten enough use out of them to justify the loss









Or just wait for maxwell lol


----------



## looniam

For Sale: WTT: New stock EVGA GTX 780Ti for your GTX Titan

just putting that there . . .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Firestrike Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1151775

Graphics Score: 5694

FX-8350 at 4.9Ghz

290x, 1170/1430


----------



## DimmyK

Last benches before swapping to 780 Ti today, trying to bench anything I could think of. I'm planning to do ACX 780 OC vs ACX 780 Ti OC comparison in separate thread some time in next few days.

CPU: 2500K @ 4.6Ghz
GPU: GTX 780 @ 1202/3456, 331.65 drivers

*Sniper Elite V2 benchmark tool, 2560x1440, Ultra + 2.25 SSAA - 54.6 avg*
This is free download btw, don't have to own the game.
Benchmark itself, tool for benching.



*Catzilla, 1440 preset, 8258 points*



*Crysis Warhead, 2560x1440, Enthusiast quality + 8xMSAA, 55.27 avg*


----------



## Eggy88

Some minor improvements from my side:

3dMark Firestrike

4770k @ 4.6Ghz - GTX 780 Classified @ 1489 / 1927 (w/ Chilled water) - *GPU score 13795*



3dMark 11 Performance

4770k @ 4.6Ghz - GTX 780 Classified @ 1463 / 1912 (w/ Chilled water) - *GPU score 18772*



3dMark 11 Extreme

4770k @ 4.6Ghz - GTX 780 Classified @ 1463 / 1927 (w/ Chilled water) - *GPU score 6131*


----------



## cyenz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1640156

Firestrike
GPU SCORE: 13387

780ti stock cooler \ stock bios \ + 75mv

+250 gpu clock offset
+250 memory clock offset

4770K at 4.2


----------



## Forceman

Finally broke 70 on Valley. Getting better clocks out of Asus GPU Tweak than Afterburner, now that I flashed the card over. Rock steady at 1200 also, none of that Afterburner bouncing around.

R9 290 flashed to 290X @ 1200/1450


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Finally broke 70 on Valley. Getting better clocks out of Asus GPU Tweak than Afterburner, now that I flashed the card over. Rock steady at 1200 also, none of that Afterburner bouncing around.
> 
> R9 290 flashed to 290X @ 1200/1450


so is that rumor about 290s being unlocked to 290x true? i didnt keep up with the thread.

or do you mean just flashed onto 290x bios?

either way, nice and grats


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so is that rumor about 290s being unlocked to 290x true? i didnt keep up with the thread.
> 
> or do you mean just flashed onto 290x bios?
> 
> either way, nice and grats


Mine unlocked, along with two or three others. Seems pretty rare though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Mine unlocked, along with two or three others. Seems pretty rare though.


Nice! How much of an improvement are you seeing? Are you able to maintain the same clocks with the same level of stability?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Nice! How much of an improvement are you seeing? Are you able to maintain the same clocks with the same level of stability?


Seems to be about 5% clock for clock, and I'm getting the same or better clocks now that I'm using GPU Tweak.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so is that rumor about 290s being unlocked to 290x true? i didnt keep up with the thread.
> 
> or do you mean just flashed onto 290x bios?
> 
> either way, nice and grats


Yeah, there are a few people who have unlocked their 290s. I just bought me an XFX 290, along with a Gelid aftermarket VGA cooler. Should be fun next week! Hopefully, I'll be able to unlock it, but it's not a big deal if it doesn't.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Sapphire R9 290 at 1100/1500, stock volts, Valley on ExtremeHD preset.

What type of VRAM do you other 290 and 290X owners have? Mine's Hynix, though it seems that Elpida is most common.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Sapphire R9 290 at 1100/1500, stock volts, Valley on ExtremeHD preset.
> 
> What type of VRAM do you other 290 and 290X owners have? Mine's Hynix, though it seems that Elpida is most common.


I've got Hynix.

Here's my Firestrike (11259/13355) with the 290X BIOS @ 1200/1450. I think I can go higher on the clock but the memory seems more problematic.



And Valley (70.2) and Heaven (61.4)





Hmmm. Should I submit these as 290 scores, or 290X?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've got Hynix.
> 
> Here's my Firestrike (11259/13355) with the 290X BIOS @ 1200/1450. I think I can go higher on the clock but the memory seems more problematic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Valley (70.2) and Heaven (61.4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Should I submit these as 290 scores, or 290X?


some one should take one of these supposed unlocked 290X's to the closest place with a micron, see if it's legit.,


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> As much as i prefer having a single card, i really wish i would have waited and purchased 2 290's. I could just buy a 290 to xfire with my X, but that would be silly


I wonder if Vesuvius will be priced around $800.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Firestrike X:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1633511*


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've got Hynix.
> 
> Here's my Firestrike (11259/13355) with the 290X BIOS @ 1200/1450. I think I can go higher on the clock but the memory seems more problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> And Valley (70.2) and Heaven (61.4)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Should I submit these as 290 scores, or 290X?


pretty close to a similarly oc'ed 780 ti. wow.


----------



## damnwebsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've got Hynix.
> 
> Here's my Firestrike (11259/13355) with the 290X BIOS @ 1200/1450. I think I can go higher on the clock but the memory seems more problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> And Valley (70.2) and Heaven (61.4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Should I submit these as 290 scores, or 290X?


sorry if youve already done it, but can you do some fse?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've got Hynix.
> 
> Here's my Firestrike (11259/13355) with the 290X BIOS @ 1200/1450. I think I can go higher on the clock but the memory seems more problematic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> . .
> 
> 
> 
> And Valley (70.2) and Heaven (61.4)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Should I submit these as 290 scores, or 290X?


No I feel its a 290 so post it as such. Fact it's unlocked for whatever reason dosent change the fact. We'll let Alatar decide if he would like to list it as 290 Unlocked in his bench-off thread scores. I feel it should stay 290 since other Titans and 780's don't say 'with modded BIOS'.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Last benches before swapping to 780 Ti today, trying to bench anything I could think of. I'm planning to do ACX 780 OC vs ACX 780 Ti OC comparison in separate thread some time in next few days.
> 
> CPU: 2500K @ 4.6Ghz
> GPU: GTX 780 @ 1202/3456, 331.65 drivers
> 
> *Crysis Warhead, 2560x1440, Enthusiast quality + 8xMSAA, 55.27 avg*


does it show up 8xQ option, afaik 8xAA on crysis was 8xCSAA

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=2855433&postcount=154


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> sorry if youve already done it, but can you do some fse?


I don't have the full version, or a 1440p monitor (yet).


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Firestrike X:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1633511*


Man, that's a boss overclock on both the core and vram on stock cooling,


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> does it show up 8xQ option, afaik 8xAA on crysis was 8xCSAA
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=2855433&postcount=154


These are AA options you can select:



AFAIK, 8xQ and 16xQ are Nvidia-only. Isn't "AA 8x" here means 8xMSAA, as if plain 8-pass multi sample AA?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

@Alatar

Are you going to be adding the game benches in the OP at some point?

Just wondering if i should add anymore seeing as i have a new processor and voltage control now.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> These are AA options you can select:
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, 8xQ and 16xQ are Nvidia-only. Isn't "AA 8x" here means 8xMSAA, as if plain 8-pass multi sample AA?


8xQ and 16xQ are nvidia only because 8x and 16x modes are nvidia only CSAA, hence the Q distinguishes between the two.
Quote:


> CSAA 8xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 4, r_FSAA_quality = 2
> MSAA 8xAAQ = r_FSAA_samples = 8, r_FSAA_quality = 0
> CSAA 16xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 4, r_FSAA_quality = 4
> MSAA 16xAAQ = r_FSAA_samples = 8, r_FSAA_quality = 2


Back then nvidia's 8xMSAA performance was far worse compared to AMD, so the 8xAA would not depict their true performance. ati cards sometimes even ran better with it selected.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Q stands for quincunx. The name for the shape of the five dots on a typical dice. It takes more color samples vs plain CSAA.

8xQCSAA = 8x true MSAA (8x Color/Z samples + 8x coverage)
8xCSAA = 4x true MSAA (4x Color/Z samples + 8x coverage) has 4 additional coverage samples vs MSAA

If you want MSAA you need to select either 2x, 4x, 8xQ out of those options (not 16xQ, there is no AMD equivalent for that amount of anti aliasing it's basically 8xMSAA + 8 additional coverage samples)


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @Alatar
> 
> Are you going to be adding the game benches in the OP at some point?
> 
> Just wondering if i should add anymore seeing as i have a new processor and voltage control now.


Unfortunately I'm not sure that I really have the time right now. Been incredibly busy with studies for some weeks now and the situation isn't likely to change before xmas.

However if someone else wants to make a form and spreadsheets I'd be glad to include them in the OP.


----------



## fearthisneo

Got my waterblock today and installed, started pushing the 290 some more.
8350 @ 5ghz
Asus R9 290 @ 1200/1450

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1179749

Firestrike Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1179772

3Dmark11p: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7525767

3Dmark11x: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7525798

Valley:


Heaven:


----------



## Blackops_2

That valley score







need some optimizations for valley or something. It's strange how bad Hawaii is in it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, Valley has issues all over the board. In SLI my Titans sit at 40% usage through most of it. :/


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> That valley score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need some optimizations for valley or something. It's strange how bad Hawaii is in it.


He has an 8350. Any scores with a 290 and a real processor like a 4770K?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> He has an 8350. Any scores with a 290 and a real processor like a 4770K?


These are the top 2 scores...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Valley Extreme HD -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1150/1575 -- stock bios/volts -- stock cooling -- 71.5 fps
> 
> 
> 
> Again going above 1500 on the memory seems to yield little to no result, ecc? I could see getting 76-78 fps out of this card if it's a good clocker, can't wait for aftermarket cooling!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't think I beat a modded BIOS 780 but here's mine to contribute.
> 
> i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz / 290X 1150 Core + 1350 Memory - no voltage added.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> And Valley (70.2) and Heaven (61.4)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> He has an 8350. Any scores with a 290 and a real processor like a 4770K?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I highly doubt the 290X will ever beat the 780/Titan in Valley the way things are looking right now. They do well in the Futuremark benches though...


----------



## Stay Puft

Are you guys turning down the quality settings in the ccc before running valley or does Hawaii just hate valley?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I highly doubt the 290X will ever beat the 780/Titan in Valley the way things are looking right now. They do well in the Futuremark benches though...


[Conspiracy Theory]
Perhaps that's where AMD spent their "optimizations" on.
[/Conspiracy Theory]

It really makes no sense why there's such a big gap, for a while I thought I was getting Valley & Heaven mixed up.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Like I said though, Valley is all over the place for me too. SLI is completely broken now somehow and that's even after a clean Windows install. Not sure what is up with that bench but I really wish Unigine would go ahead and release 2.0 or something...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I highly doubt the 290X will ever beat the 780/Titan in Valley the way things are looking right now. They do well in the Futuremark benches though...


Heaven does just fine though, thats the thing. I wonder what the specific differences between the valley and heaven are?

In other news, at 1250mhz core my 290x is 4 fps slower than Arizonian's at 1150, and 5 fps behind the 290 at 1150. My mem clocks are higher than theirs too. i <3 valley


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> He has an 8350. Any scores with a 290 and a real processor like a 4770K?


I didn't think that the 8350 @ 5.0 would hold it back that much on such a GPU dependent benchmark.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I didn't think that the 8350 @ 5.0 would hold it back that much on such a GPU dependent benchmark.


Benching a 550 dollar gpu with a 179 dollar processor doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Benching a 550 dollar gpu with a 179 dollar processor doesn't make much sense to me.


I can see that as well. Though at 5.0 vishera shouldn't be bottle necking any single GPU solution. Valley being a GPU dependent benchmark I would think a CPU would only offer maybe a couple point difference if any. Which is what I saw from the valley thread back when I was benching in it. I was running a 7970 at 1200/1700 with Deneb at 3.6 and it didn't make that much if a drastic difference.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Benching a 550 dollar gpu with a 179 dollar processor doesn't make much sense to me.


So because all of my benches are sandbagged because im using a cheap cpu?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> So because all of my benches are sandbagged because im using a cheap cpu?


Yeah pretty much


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Benching a 550 dollar gpu with a 179 dollar processor doesn't make much sense to me.


I believe anyone using GPU's above the 770 and 280X should have at least a 2600k or higher. I've seen someone with dual Titans and a 3570k... Like... Really? (-_-)"


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe anyone using GPU's above the 770 and 280X should have at least a 2600k or higher. I've seen someone with dual Titans and a 3570k... Like... Really? (-_-)"


Vishera at 5.0 is roughly equal to a 3770k. stock. Dual titans with a 3570k is fine assuming they never get into heavily threaded situations it's not going to be that much of a bottleneck. Plus one is likely to OC a 3570k to 4.0+ in Which it becomes less of a problem. There were some back in the valley thread that were running trifire with an OCed 3570k.

It also goes back to valley being a GPU benchmark I don't think it's going to make as much difference as everyone thinks. Or at least I haven't seen it in my case.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Vishera at 5.0 is roughly equal to a 3770k. stock. Dual titans with a 3570k is fine assuming they never get into heavily threaded situations it's not going to be that much of a bottleneck. Plus one is likely to OC a 3570k to 4.0+ in Which it becomes less of a problem. There were some back in the valley thread that were running trifire with an OCed 3570k.
> 
> It also goes back to valley being a GPU benchmark I don't think it's going to make as much difference as everyone thinks. Or at least I haven't seen it in my case.


I've OC'ed a FX-6300 to 4.7ghz, the valley and heaven benchmarks are like 1-2FPS difference from a OC'ed i7 4770k using single 7970 and CF 7970. CPU's are way ahead of GPU's even with FX-6300 slightly overclocked pretty much takes away any bottleneck using even highest end GPU'.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe anyone using GPU's above the 770 and 280X should have at least a 2600k or higher. I've seen someone with dual Titans and a 3570k... Like... Really? (-_-)"


You must not look @ the top 30, many of them are held w/ non 6 core CPU's. 2500k/2600k/3570k/3770k/4770k

you are talking about 1-2 fps, so if you are trying to go for thread records, it may not suffice. But it's not going to be an extreme killer of scores. @least, intel 4 cores.

My mediocre benching in surround is 1.7 points behind a 3930k tri-780 solution. 6th ranked single gpu (in valley thread) is 2500k. Behind a 3930k by 1.3 points. (chart is out of order between 5th and 6th)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe anyone using GPU's above the 770 and 280X should have at least a 2600k or higher. I've seen someone with dual Titans and a 3570k... Like... Really? (-_-)"


3570k OC'd should have very few issues with SLI [anything], let alone a single high-end GPU. BF4 64p would be one of the few real world exceptions that come to mind.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> I've OC'ed a FX-6300 to 4.7ghz, the valley and heaven benchmarks are like 1-2FPS difference from a OC'ed i7 4770k using single 7970 and CF 7970. CPU's are way ahead of GPU's even with FX-6300 slightly overclocked pretty much takes away any bottleneck using even highest end GPU'.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You must not look @ the top 30, many of them are held w/ non 6 core CPU's. 2500k/2600k/3570k/3770k/4770k
> 
> you are talking about 1-2 fps, so if you are trying to go for thread records, it may not suffice. But it's not going to be an extreme killer of scores. @least, intel 4 cores.
> 
> My mediocre benching in surround is 1.7 points behind a 3930k tri-780 solution. 6th ranked single gpu (in valley thread) is 2500k. Behind a 3930k by 1.3 points. (chart is out of order between 5th and 6th)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 3570k OC'd should have very few issues with SLI [anything], let alone a single high-end GPU. BF4 64p would be one of the few real world exceptions that come to mind.


This was my point ^.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh, I wouldn't personally run anything less than a 3770K with my rig but really I'm loving these hexacores. Just so powerful and able to handle anything I throw at them...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh, I wouldn't personally run anything less than a 3770K with my rig but really I'm loving these hexacores. Just so powerful and able to handle anything I throw at them...


I don't disagree and the extra bandwidth on the X79 platform is certainly helpful as Vega showed with his quad setups. When i was wanting to quadfire 7970s he told me the same, he wouldn't do anything but x79 with that many GPUs. I was just pointing out given Valley a single GPU setup shouldn't be bottlenecked with Vishera at 4.5+ or Ivy/Haswell stock. I think an OCed 3570k or 4670k is adequate for a dual/tri/quad GPU setup, however given the trend that seems to be occurring with games becoming more multi-threaded i would feel more secure about a 3770k/4770k and up. As you said. And that's exactly what i did. I used to have a 3570k and sold it to a friend for 180$ to fund a 3770k because i honestly believe the hyperthreading will come in handy.

As i said before i just don't get why hawaii is so terrible in Valley. Though IIRC you said your Titans would be at 40% at times? If so maybe valley is just finicky.

I know i'm hoping to snag a deal on a 780 or 290/x on black friday









I started to go X79 sometime back but i figured i'd wait until we see octo-cores to make that jump. Maybe we the 5820k become a hexa-core and the 5930k octo? That would be interesting. Sorry for the off topic.

Back on topic so clock for clock it is Titan>290/x>780? I know a lot consider clock for clock comparisons invalid but i'm interested in it given the OC potential of the cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dude, Valley is a disaster on any setup. it needs an update from Unigine and quickly. As far as the CPU's are concerned, I've just never been a fan of the basic quads from Intel. Its the reason I got a 2600K to start with and then moved on up to the 3960X and now the 4930K. Really thinking hard about retiring my 2600K though in favor of a snazzy new 4770K and Z87 board. SB's days are starting to be numbered...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dude, Valley is a disaster on any setup. it needs an update from Unigine and quickly. As far as the CPU's are concerned, I've just never been a fan of the basic quads from Intel. Its the reason I got a 2600K to start with and then moved on up to the 3960X and now the 4930K. Really thinking hard about retiring my 2600K though in favor of a snazzy new 4770K and Z87 board. SB's days are starting to be numbered...


grab a 4770k and a good z87 board, theyre pretty awesome







just sold my one bad 4770k, now i have two that do 5ghz easy on water with no delid


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dude, Valley is a disaster on any setup. it needs an update from Unigine and quickly. As far as the CPU's are concerned, I've just never been a fan of the basic quads from Intel. Its the reason I got a 2600K to start with and then moved on up to the 3960X and now the 4930K. Really thinking hard about retiring my 2600K though in favor of a snazzy new 4770K and Z87 board. SB's days are starting to be numbered...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> grab a 4770k and a good z87 board, theyre pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just sold my one bad 4770k, now i have two that do 5ghz easy on water with no delid


Agreed considering the deals at MC with 4770k(s) right now i would most definitely go for it. I almost regret staying on Ivy but truthfully it's not that big of a difference less i'm shooting for bench performance in areas. That and i got my G1.Sniper 3 for 210$ which is hard to complain about. Seeing all these black friday deals though if i had cash to burn i would possibly throw the 3770k rig in for mining or folding and start a z87 build.

I'm thinking i'll be venturing into delidding at some point. Makes me think a 4820k would've been a phenomenal choice, just for the soldered IHS. So far with my 3770k stock i don't break 40C in BF4, topped at 47C on Cinebench, and 52C on IBT. I wonder how high temps will shoot up once i try and push to 4.5?


----------



## Stay Puft

As nice as Haswell is i cant wait for Broadwell. 14nm will be fun


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I would love my CPUs for benching if they OC'ed higher than 100MHz =/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I would love my CPUs for benching if they OC'ed higher than 100MHz =/


You can run cinebench and XTU at least...and wprime, and similar multi threaded benchies


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Hi ivan, long time no see







.

I meant GPUs actually. Even my single 470 gets bottlenecked by about 3% in 3Dmark11 P vs 2600K @5.2


----------



## Moomanpoo

Here is my Valley results in Extreme HD. 2700k @ 5ghz. MSI 780 lightning 1450/6708 (B1 stepping)


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

R9 290 @ 1200/6500
3DMark11 Performance
P15115
Graphics 17436
Physics 11225
Combined 10223

Tess on.


----------



## skupples

idk, i think haswell may be the last easily overclockable CPU from Intel.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> idk, i think haswell may be the last easily overclockable CPU from Intel.


ive gotten super lucky with my 4770k's, 2 settings done and boom 2 4770ks at 5ghz lol. hoping to grab a 4930k for cyber monday, and a rive BE whenever theyre back in stock. maybe it will take more than all of 5 seconds to get one to 5ghz.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> idk, i think haswell may be the last easily overclockable CPU from Intel.


Haswell

Easily overclockable

So many people having big problems doing anything because we don't have any super in depth understanding of many of the settings or a great universal walkthrough process, it was so easy to just prime on ivy bridge and tweak vcore and multi, throw delid or more cooling if temps were too high

Intel would be shooting themselves in the foot again though if they locked down chips further, as long as AMD was remotely close to competing, anyways. Right now they need dat 4670k @£170 to compete with the fx8320 @£120 which is fully unlocked


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Haswell
> 
> Easily overclockable
> 
> So many people having big problems doing anything because we don't have any super in depth understanding of many of the settings or a great universal walkthrough process, it was so easy to just prime on ivy bridge and tweak vcore and multi, throw delid or more cooling if temps were too high
> 
> Intel would be shooting themselves in the foot again though if they locked down chips further, as long as AMD was remotely close to competing, anyways. Right now they need dat 4670k @£170 to compete with the fx8320 @£120 which is fully unlocked


*I think* it has more to do with the die shrinkage more than anything. Ivy-E 4930k seems to be terrible for overclocking, so i'm going to guess Haswell-E will be the same way. Broadwell & broadwell-E should be interesting to say the least. Either way, I won't be upgrading from X79 for quite a few more years.

my 3570k requires 1.425 for 4.8, no matter what I tweak.


----------



## szeged

14nm is gonna be interesting, im gonna laugh so hard if intel tries to put a broadwell chip up for sale with garbage can TIM under the hood instead of solder. Inc fire hazards on the cpu side instead of from gpus.

ivy-e and haswell-e should last a good while, look at the 3930k, still a legend chip 2 years later.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> idk, i think haswell may be the last easily overclockable CPU from Intel.


Not in my case. 48X multi, 1.38v vcore, 1.9v CPU input voltage, reboot, done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 14nm is gonna be interesting, im gonna laugh so hard if intel tries to put a broadwell chip up for sale with garbage can TIM under the hood instead of solder. Inc fire hazards on the cpu side instead of from gpus.
> 
> ivy-e and haswell-e should last a good while, look at the 3930k, still a legend chip 2 years later.


I'm actually thinking 14nm might be easier then 22nm


----------



## szeged

we can only hope, im actually trying to get a RIVE BE asap so i might just stick with IVY-E and eventually HASWELL-E for now and skip broadwells introduction for a year or so.


----------



## skyn3t

*OCN GK110 vs. Hawaii Bench-off thread 1440p wallpaper*















*OCN GK110 vs. Hawaii Bench-off thread 1080p wallpaper*


----------



## rdr09

dang, sky. your skillz goes beyond BIOS tweaking. Amazing!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> dang, sky. your skillz goes beyond BIOS tweaking. Amazing!


we got push it harder







enjoy the thread giving max score and the wallpaper .
OCN is


----------



## Blackops_2

I like the revised wallpaper sky


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I like the revised wallpaper sky


right one


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ahh very nice Sky


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is such a great community! Even the fanboy flame wars are usually at least informative!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is such a great community! Even the fanboy flame wars are usually at least informative!


I loled at this


----------



## Durquavian

For the AMD guys out there that use Radeonpro. Make sure it is not up when benching, it still impacts scores when global is set to use application settings. So if you are getting lower scores than you think you should get and have Radeonpro up, close it.


----------



## malmental

GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466


hmmm. it also says 3GB does not cut it anymore these days.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466


Although a full gk110 Titan would make sense, that report just looks like someone's custom paint job:


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm. it also says 3GB does not cut it anymore these days.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466
> 
> 
> 
> Although a full gk110 Titan would make sense, that report just looks like someone's custom paint job:
Click to expand...

I saw that... (Both of you)


----------



## specopsFI

I said I never would and now I've done it.

I just did a straight swap, my reference 780 for an unlocked 290. So at least for a while my input for this thread is going to be for the red team. Should be up and running tomorrow. We'll see how it goes


----------



## degenn

If a Titan Black Edition comes out you can bet I'll be ditching my 780Ti's for a pair of them. Those cards would be absolutely beastly with the 6GB framebuffer.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I said I never would and now I've done it.
> 
> I just did a straight swap, my reference 780 for an unlocked 290. So at least for a while my input for this thread is going to be for the red team. Should be up and running tomorrow. We'll see how it goes


Good luck, have fun, and keep a window open. That cool Finnish air will come in handy!


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Good luck, have fun, and keep a window open. That cool Finnish air will come in handy!


Thanks! Luckily, the winter is actually coming. Finally, I might say. It's been unusually warm lately, but now the forecast is looking a lot more... ermm... Hawaiian...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> hmmm. it also says 3GB does not cut it anymore these days.


DERP. I guess it's possible. The green/black looks like a pain job, the ones in the photo look slightly more legit... What would they do? B1 revision 2688 core card? meh.

The Ti black needs to drop before a new titan drops. It's all too little too late for me. Volt modded titans are beasts. Their's little I could see them do with a Titan refresh, besides selling it for 850$. I could see Nvidia drop the Ti black edition, for a Titan black edition. B1 2880 6gb card. Now that would tickle my pickle, just not my wallet.


----------



## degenn

I have also yet to see one prime example of 3GB VRAM not being sufficient these days, other than the obvious multi-monitor and 4k setups. I think by the time any of these 6GB Black Editions come out it will be too little too late, most will probably just wait for Maxwell.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> DERP. I guess it's possible. The green/black looks like a pain job, the ones in the photo look slightly more legit... What would they do? B1 revision 2688 core card? meh.


You would think that they would have more "black" on the card, and darken the heatsink /window as well like the ti. Maybe since its a titan, the heatsink would stay silver? dunno
Quote:


> The Ti black needs to drop before a new titan drops. It's all too little too late for me. Volt modded titans are beasts. Their's little I could see them do with a Titan refresh, besides selling it for 850$. I could see Nvidia drop the Ti black edition, for a Titan black edition. B1 2880 6gb card. Now that would tickle my pickle, just not my wallet.


The question is, if they released a 15 SMX 6gb card, would it be called a 780ti BE or Titan BE...


----------



## szeged

i think they would call it lil quadro.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I have also yet to see one prime example of 3GB VRAM not being sufficient these days, other than the obvious multi-monitor and 4k setups. I think by the time any of these 6GB Black Editions come out it will be too little too late, most will probably just wait for Maxwell.


If this does actually come to fruition, (it may just be a name change for Ti BE) it likely means Maxwell is further off then people like to believe. I wouldn't be surprised if 20NM maxwell doesn't show till this time next year. Apple has already signed up for the #1 spot with 20NM process from TSMC. I would assume Nvidia is next, then some one else, then AMD in 2015.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think they would call it lil quadro.


More like lil Tesla.


----------



## specopsFI

Ok, so here we go.

For baseline, here's a reminder of how my GTX 780 scored at stock:



Now I'm gonna cheat a little with my new 290 and start with something where I didn't want to go with my 780: a flashed BIOS. I'm a sucker for dual BIOS and BIOS unlocking, which is why I caved in and once again went for a reference AMD.

So, basically this is with a stock clock 290*X* and über BIOS:



It's actually a bit better than I expected. Also, the fan only hit 49% and the noise level was, again, a pleasant surprise. So far, so good. Now I'm off to play some games, so no more benchmarking today. Or for an hour or so. Depends on how it plays


----------



## gotendbz1

780 classy, not bad. Will try out the skyn3t bios tomorrow and see if I helps. the classy ti is going to be a beast.
+ 140 core
+350mem


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so here we go.
> 
> For baseline, here's a reminder of how my GTX 780 scored at stock:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm gonna cheat a little with my new 290 and start with something where I didn't want to go with my 780: a flashed BIOS. I'm a sucker for dual BIOS and BIOS unlocking, which is why I caved in and once again went for a reference AMD.
> 
> So, basically this is with a stock clock 290*X* and über BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a bit better than I expected. Also, the fan only hit 49% and the noise level was, again, a pleasant surprise. So far, so good. Now I'm off to play some games, so no more benchmarking today. Or for an hour or so. Depends on how it plays


Glad you found the 290 to be better than expected! It is a beast of a card in terms of performance and value!


----------



## grandpatzer

I have Sapphire R9 290 with EKWB Acetal, not tried unlocking.
Artifact free I got 1218/1500: 66.6fps, score 2785, min 28.0 , max 125.1
I did see some tiny white shiny artifacts 1235/1500.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Valley Extreme HD -- Sapphire r9 290 -- 1150/1575 -- stock bios/volts -- stock cooling -- 71.5 fps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again going above 1500 on the memory seems to yield little to no result, ecc? I could see getting 76-78 fps out of this card if it's a good clocker, can't wait for aftermarket cooling!


I'm getting only 67fps with 1235core 1500memory, I have 2500k @ 3.4-3.5ghz atm.
Wonder why I'm getting 4.5fps less then you?

I have white shiny artifacts @ 1235, but I dont see artifacts @1218/1500:
1218/1500: 66.6fps, score 2785, min 28.0 , max 125.1


----------



## specopsFI

So the big numbers will get a pass from me. Using the Asus 290X stock BIOS and stock voltage, I can get a clean run at 1120MHz core which is rather nice, but voltage don't seem to help me much. I gave 1200 core a try with max voltage and it would crash pretty fast. Might be temp related since the fan starts to sound quite unhealthy after 65% and didn't want to go over that. So for now, my best run is this (+31mV/1150MHz/[email protected]):



The cooler isn't terribad, it can cope with the stock 290X settings with 55% but going beyond that isn't really plausible for gaming. I'm kind of going around it now by undervolting and overclocking... Might turn it into a separate thread, though.

Bottom line: still happy.


----------



## smaudioz

If they make a 6GB 780Ti, will people complain about it saying its 384bit memory bus doesn't give it enough bandwidth like they do about the 4GB 770 and it's 256bit memory bus? Did people complain about the 384bit memory bus on the 6GB 7970's? Do people also say the Titan doesn't have a big enough memory bus for 6GB? If they bring out 8GB 290/x's will people say its 512bit memory bus isn't enough for it and all these cards should have double the memory bus for double the VRAM?

I'm asking this because I always see people going on about the 770 not having a big enough memory bus for 4GB, but you see the exact same scenario with all other cards using twice the amount of VRAM with the same memory bus. I don't see anybody complaining about that which makes me think it's not an issue for any of these cards really, either that or it is an issue for all of them.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> I have Sapphire R9 290 with EKWB Acetal, not tried unlocking.
> Artifact free I got 1218/1500: 66.6fps, score 2785, min 28.0 , max 125.1
> I did see some tiny white shiny artifacts 1235/1500.
> I'm getting only 67fps with 1235core 1500memory, I have 2500k @ 3.4-3.5ghz atm.
> Wonder why I'm getting 4.5fps less then you?
> 
> I have white shiny artifacts @ 1235, but I dont see artifacts @1218/1500:
> 1218/1500: 66.6fps, score 2785, min 28.0 , max 125.1


After you make a profile in ccc for valley, you can use this tweak from the valley thread for amd cards. Cpu and ram speeds may also have a small effect on my score; 3820 @ 4.5 and ram @ 2000 9-9-9-24 1T. That was on 13.11 beta 9.2
Quote:


> Under Texture Filtering:
> Set Anisotropic Filtering Mode:Override Application Settings
> Set Anisotropic Filtering Level: 2x
> Set Texture Filtering Quality: Perfomance
> Set Surface Format Optimizations : Off


----------



## Arizonian

Updated already to this post - *LINK*

*Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - 3DMark11 - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *14842 Score 17247 Graphic Score*(On Air no voltage bumps)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583602



Fan Speed 75% 67C Temp - Stock voltage.

*GPU Validation* - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dv2kr/

*CPU-Z Validation* - http://valid.canardpc.com/r0fdkk

*Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - 3DMark11 EXTREME - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1815 Memory* - *6089 Score 5721 Graphic Score*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7589934



Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike *11075* Score - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / *1237 Mhz Boost / 1815 Mhz Memory*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1760095



Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike EXTREME *5526* Score - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / *1237 Mhz Boost / 1820 Mhz Memory*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1760139



*Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - Valley Extreme - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *74.5 Score* (On Air no voltage bumps)



EDIT : I'm updating this post since Alatar hasn't updated yet with higher scores as I'm still figuring out how much I can push this card incrementally.

Score I forgot to add when I had my 290X

Arizonian - i7 3700K 4.5 Ghz - Valley Extreme *R9 290X* 1100 Core / 1300 Memory - *70.5 Score*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang, already moved on to the 780Ti I see! Nice!


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> very nice


What made you make the switch?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang, already moved on to the 780Ti I see! Nice!


Thanks. It's a solid GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> What made you make the switch?


In short, sold 290X reference when I had the chance to get what I paid for it back and keep BF4, waiting on non-reference or aftermarket cooling for 290X.

It was a hard choice to make with heavy debating myself. Looking ahead, get 780Ti 3GB now so when 20nm comes out, upgrade my second rig which is 3D Vision from 690 2GB to a GPU with an extra gig of VRAM for 3D gaming. I still enjoy 3D gaming on new titles along with watching 3D movies. Sweetening the deal I took advantage of Nvidia $100 off Shield which I bought as a Christmas gift. Throw in the game bundle where two out of three games I wanted to buy made it worth while and I took advantage before offer expired Nov 26th for Shield coupon. Boiled down to $530 for 780Ti is the way I looked at it. Pulled the trigger.


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - 3DMark11 - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *14842 Score 17247 Graphic Score*(On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583602
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Speed 75% 67C Temp - Stock voltage.
> 
> *GPU Validation* - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dv2kr/
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation* - http://valid.canardpc.com/r0fdkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike *11044* Score - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / *1224 Mhz Boost / 1818 Mhz Memory* (On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1751434
> 
> 
> 
> Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike EXTREME *5480* Score - ACX 780Ti 1109 Mhz Core / *1239 Mhz Boost / 1800 Mhz Memory* (On Air no voltage bumps)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1752427


how far can that bad boy go? got me by a few already.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7562934


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac - i5 3570K @ 4.5 Ghz - 3DMark11 Performance Preset - Sapphire R9 290 1200Mhz Core / 1250 Mhz Memory - P13660 Score 17082 Graphic Score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130
Graphics score isn't really that far off of some of the GK110s in here.


----------



## mcg75

Mcg75 - 780ti - 1267 / 7400
4770k @ 4.6
5968 gpu score 3dmark11 extreme



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587728

Just barely beating my 780 Classy with the Ti. But all my scores with the Ti are on windows 8.1 which is known to slow up benches.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Mcg75 - 780ti - 1267 / 7400
> 4770k @ 4.6
> 5968 gpu score 3dmark11 extreme
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587728
> 
> Just barely beating my 780 Classy with the Ti. But all my scores with the Ti are on windows 8.1 which is known to slow up benches.


Can you run 3DM11 Performance on your Ti? I want to see how my 290 compares.


----------



## mcg75

Not sure how running the 720p version is not going to tell you anything really. Extreme is 1080p.

780ti 1241 / 7400
Gpu score 17946


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not sure how running the 720p version is not going to tell you anything really. Extreme is 1080p.
> 
> 780ti 1241 / 7400
> Gpu score 17946


Oh, I don't have the full version of 3DM11, just wanted to see how they compare, graphics score wise the 780Ti that you have is ~900 points ahead of my 290 at 1200Mhz, shame the memory won't OC on my 290. Thanks for taking the time to run the test though, rep.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Oh, I don't have the full version of 3DM11, just wanted to see how they compare, graphics score wise the 780Ti that you have is ~900 points ahead of my 290 at 1200Mhz, shame the memory won't OC on my 290. Thanks for taking the time to run the test though, rep.


The normal version of Firestrike is 1080p. You should do well there at 1200 mhz.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The normal version of Firestrike is 1080p. You should do well there at 1200 mhz.


That's if 1200Mhz will be stable for a FS run, it was artifacting on Valley and 3Dmark11. On the plus side, I can do 1150Mhz on stock voltage, loving this 79.8% ASIC card compared to my 670 that was 66.3% and could barely OC besides the memory.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> That's if 1200Mhz will be stable for a FS run, it was artifacting on Valley and 3Dmark11. On the plus side, I can do 1150Mhz on stock voltage, loving this 79.8% ASIC card compared to my 670 that was 66.3% and could barely OC besides the memory.


1150 mhz is still a beastly overclock for air. Not everybody is lucky enough to get that high.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1150 mhz is still a beastly overclock for air. Not everybody is lucky enough to get that high.


It's kinda balanced out by the fact that my memory voltage is locked on Afterburner and I think I might have Elpida because it doesn't want to OC at all.


----------



## jomama22

Wasn't sure if we are doing multi GPU but here's my first quick and dirty run with 3x 290x.

1332/1600
Gfx score: 19564

3960x @ 5.1










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1233769


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Wasn't sure if we are doing multi GPU but here's my first quick and dirty run with 3x 290x.
> 
> 1332/1600
> Gfx score: 19564
> 
> 3960x @ 5.1
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1233769


http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu

jomama why don't you register the score in 3dmark hall of fame. in fact you are the fastest fse score in 3x GPU. ahead of tsm106. congrats.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu
> 
> jomama why don't you register the score in 3dmark hall of fame. in fact you are the fastest fse score in 3x GPU. ahead of tsm106. congrats.


Driver isn't approved unfortunately, if he runs it again on the 13.11 WHQL driver then we might be looking at a 1-2 Trifire top score there


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Driver isn't approved unfortunately, if he runs it again on the 13.11 WHQL driver then we might be looking at a 1-2 Trifire top score there


FINE!

1333/1625(6500) 3x 290x
3960x @ 5.1
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1239528



did a bit better to boot


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> FINE!
> 
> 1333/1625(6500) 3x 290x
> 3960x @ 5.1
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1239528
> 
> did a bit better to boot


Those OC's









and across 3 GPUs!??! that's sick.

YOU MUST FOLD!!!!!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> FINE!
> 
> *1333/1625(6500) 3x 290x
> 3960x @ 5.1*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1239528
> 
> 
> 
> did a bit better to boot


unfortunate luck with the silicon lottery my friend

trololololololol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The 290X is a boss on FS! Congrats!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> FINE!
> 
> 1333/1625(6500) 3x 290x
> 3960x @ 5.1
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1239528
> 
> 
> 
> did a bit better to boot


haha, Congrats









Damn those cards are impressive.


----------



## King4x4

I just started to drool.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Those OC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and across 3 GPUs!??! that's sick.
> 
> YOU MUST FOLD!!!!!


I doubt that is folding stable but yeah that is epic. Has anyone actually ever passed 20k in FS X yet?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

3DMark11 Extreme GPU Score: 6080
EVGA SC reference air
1315/1824


----------



## Arizonian

HI Alatar I've updated my previous scores as I've beat them all now that I've had the proper time to see how far I can push this 780TI ACX on Air. Will update my previous post to point a link to this one so you don't waste your time bud.









*3DMark 11 Performance*
*Arizonian* - i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - 3DMark11 Performance *14962*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612681


*3DMark11 Extreme*
*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - 3DMark11 Extreme *6140*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612749


*Firestrike*
*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1120 *Core 1251Boost* / *1925 Memory* - Firestrike *11623*

*GPU-Z Validation*
*CPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1799571


*Firestrike Extreme*
*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - Firestrike Extreme *5613*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1788392


*Valley 1.0*
*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1106 Mhz *1237 Mhz Boost* / *1825 Mhz Memory* - Valley 1.0 - *79.9*

*GPU-Z Validation*



*ASIC 63.7%*


----------



## Cyro999

Just out of curiosity: Are you guys pushing memory/core to the point at which they barely don't crash, or holding back so no artifacts etc?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just out of curiosity: Are you guys pushing memory/core to the point at which they barely don't crash, or holding back so no artifacts etc?


Can't speak for the other guys but with my Ti if I see an artifact, I shut it down and that's because if I do see an artifact and let it keep going, it will crash.

The Ti is not as friendly as the 780 is in this regard. My 780 could show artifacts and keep going.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just out of curiosity: Are you guys pushing memory/core to the point at which they barely don't crash, or holding back so no artifacts etc?


The 780TI is a funny creature, at least for me, I crash but no artifacts. On my runs completed I had no artifacts. I'm now moving to find an Overclock gaming I can keep 24/7 stable across all my games so I don't have to keep changing it.

Benching is done.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> HI Alatar I've updated my previous scores as I've beat them all now that I've had the proper time to see how far I can push this 780TI ACX on Air. Will update my previous post to point a link to this one so you don't waste your time bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *3DMark 11 Performance*
> *Arizonian* - i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - 3DMark11 Performance *14962*
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation*
> *GPU-Z Validation*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612681
> 
> 
> *3DMark11 Extreme*
> *Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - 3DMark11 Extreme *6140*
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation*
> *GPU-Z Validation*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612749
> 
> 
> *Firestrike*
> *Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - Firestrike *11254*
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation*
> *GPU-Z Validation*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1788552
> 
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme*
> *Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - Firestrike Extreme *5613*
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation*
> *GPU-Z Validation*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1788392
> 
> 
> *Valley 1.0*
> *Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1106 Mhz *1237 Mhz Boost* / *1825 Mhz Memory* - Valley 1.0 - *79.9*
> 
> *GPU-Z Validation*
> 
> 
> 
> *ASIC 63.7%*


Seems like that Firestrike should be higher. I had basically the same score (combined and graphics) with a 290X at 1200/1450. I thought the Ti would be faster clock for clock.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The 780TI is a funny creature, at least for me, I crash but no artifacts. On my runs completed I had no artifacts. I'm now moving to find an Overclock gaming I can keep 24/7 stable across all my games so I don't have to keep changing it.
> 
> Benching is done.


I can easily set a memory setting that will show artifacts in occt with error checking, even if invisible to the eye, yet get better performance up to way higher vram clocks which is why i mentioned it


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Seems like that Firestrike should be higher. I had basically the same score (combined and graphics) with a 290X at 1200/1450. I thought the Ti would be faster clock for clock.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1750471

1256 mhz for my Ti with a 13406 gpu score.

True clock for clock is hard to compare really. Any game or bench that favors one or the other will skewer the clock for clock results as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Seems like that Firestrike should be higher. I had basically the same score (combined and graphics) with a 290X at 1200/1450. I thought the Ti would be faster clock for clock.


Different architectures. I don't think clock vs clock is a good way to compare them. I guess I fail to see that debate that's been argued on OCN quite extensively.

290X can't reach 1900 Memory so how can we compare what the 290X can get if it did?

Same score with 4700K 4.4 Ghz vs 3770K 4.5 Ghz also takes play into benching scores. So not a clock for clock comparison score wise either.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Different architectures. I don't think clock vs clock is a good way to compare them. I guess I fail to see that debate that's been argued on OCN quite extensively.
> 
> 290X can't reach 1900 Memory so how can we compare what the 290X can get if it did?
> 
> Same score with 4700K 4.4 Ghz vs 3770K 4.5 Ghz also takes play into benching scores. So not a clock for clock comparison score wise either.


I understand that, but I was under the impression (from the reviews) that an equal clocked Ti would be faster than an equal clocked 290X. But maybe it's just a Firestrike thing.

It would help if I could figure out why I can't see the charts in the OP - at least then I could compare what is happening here.


----------



## gotendbz1

finally broke 17000 graphics score.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615077


----------



## Jack Mac

I broke 17k score with just 1200 on my 290, lol.


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I broke 17k score with just 1200 on my 290, lol.


what you getting in heaven or valley?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> what you getting in heaven or valley?


You're really going to go there? For some reason, heaven and valley run terribly on the 290/X. Here's my (poor) results:


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> You're really going to go there? For some reason, heaven and valley run terribly on the 290/X. Here's my (poor) results:


Why shouldn't he go there after you posted lol at his score? Nvidia does terrible in 3dmark11 performance setting just like AMD does in Valley but that's allowed to count somehow?

Look at 3dmark11 extreme on the first page of this thread. AMD does terrible in it as well. Doesn't mean AMD's cards are no good. It means the test favors Nvidia architecture.

Just like Hitman favors AMD and Metro favors Nvidia.


----------



## Jack Mac

Didn't mean for it to look like I was laughing at his score, I just thought it was cool that my 290 can match/beat it. And Nvidia does better at 3dm11, AMD does better on Firestrike.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Just like Hitman favors AMD and *Metro favors Nvidia.*


----------



## mcg75

Metro 2033 not the new game.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/amd_r9_290x_review/13

The 780 reference is ahead of the 290x at 1440p.

From what we've seen, the 290x and 780 ti should be clock for clock not the regular 780.


----------



## Cyro999

Posting stock benchmarks on OCN still makes me laugh


----------



## ImJJames

*Firestrike -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1225/1500 -- 12964 gpu score --- stock air*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265096
*
3DMark 11 Performance -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1270/1500 -- 17935 gpu score -- stock air*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626025

*
Valley -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1260/1500 -- 75.4 fps - stock air*


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> *Firestrike -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1225/1500 -- 12964 gpu score --- stock air*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265096
> *
> 3DMark 11 Performance -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1270/1500 -- 17935 gpu score -- stock air*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626025
> 
> *
> Valley -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1260/1500 -- 75.4 fps - stock air*


Dayum, nice OC, especially on air cooling! What's you ASIC score?


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Dayum, nice OC, especially on air cooling! What's you ASIC score?


77% ASIC, Max temps 73C @ 90% fan speed when benching


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> 77% ASIC, Max temps *73C @ 90% fanspeed*when benching


I thought the Titan cooler was so superior to everything? Just joking, that doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## specopsFI

Since no one else seems to be running Heaven with a Hawaii anymore, I thought I'd give my unlocked 290 one further push. This is it though, I'm not willing to punish her further. That fan at 90% sure don't sound safe (but it kept her at 72 degrees MAX).

This is an unlocked 290 at 1200/1400, stock Asus 290X BIOS and max voltage from GPU Tweak (1.412V):



Once I'm on the subject, there has been an error in the Heaven results for a while now. DampMonkey posted a Valley result which was originally mislabeled as a Heaven result. Therefore his 69.9 FPS result in the table is invalid. (As it so happens, that seems to be the only Hawaii result better than mine in the table







)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Since no one else seems to be running Heaven with a Hawaii anymore, I thought I'd give my unlocked 290 one further push. This is it though, I'm not willing to punish her further. That fan at 90% sure don't sound safe (but it kept her at 72 degrees MAX).
> 
> This is an unlocked 290 at 1200/1400, stock Asus 290X BIOS and max voltage from GPU Tweak (1.412V):
> 
> 
> 
> Once I'm on the subject, there has been an error in the Heaven results for a while now. DampMonkey posted a Valley result which was originally mislabeled as a Heaven result. Therefore his 69.9 FPS result in the table is invalid. *(As it so happens, that seems to be the only Hawaii result better than mine in the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*


My result must not have been charted then - just nipped you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've got Hynix.
> 
> Here's my Firestrike (11259/13355) with the 290X BIOS @ 1200/1450. I think I can go higher on the clock but the memory seems more problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> And Valley (70.2) and Heaven (61.4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Should I submit these as 290 scores, or 290X?


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> My result must not have been charted then - just nipped you.


I had a feeling I'd seen something along those lines in here. Yes, you win!









Seems I can't read the chart!


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Since no one else seems to be running Heaven with a Hawaii anymore, I thought I'd give my unlocked 290 one further push. This is it though, I'm not willing to punish her further. That fan at 90% sure don't sound safe (but it kept her at 72 degrees MAX).
> 
> This is an unlocked 290 at 1200/1400, stock Asus 290X BIOS and max voltage from GPU Tweak (1.412V):
> 
> 
> 
> Once I'm on the subject, there has been an error in the Heaven results for a while now. DampMonkey posted a Valley result which was originally mislabeled as a Heaven result. Therefore his 69.9 FPS result in the table is invalid. (As it so happens, that seems to be the only Hawaii result better than mine in the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Heres was mine on stock bios lol, after flashing bios I never tried Heaven again because people don't seem to care about Heaven on the heaven thread. I'm sure I can push 65+

*Heaven -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1200/1500 -- 63.6 fps - stock air*


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Heres was mine on stock bios lol, after flashing bios I never tried Heaven again because people don't seem to care about Heaven on the heaven thread. I'm sure I can push 65+
> 
> *Heaven -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1200/1500 -- 63.6 fps - stock air*


That is the exact result I was looking for. It's the same as I got with my 780 at 1215/1650:



It really seemed like the 780 would be faster clock for clock in Heaven, but there's the confirmation that it's actually not. It's interesting that the memory clock still has such a big impact on Heaven score even with all the bandwidth of the Hawaii.

I'm gonna +rep for that! A max clock result would be nice, too!


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> That is the exact result I was looking for. It's the same as I got with my 780 at 1215/1650:
> 
> 
> 
> It really seemed like the 780 would be faster clock for clock in Heaven, but there's the confirmation that it's actually not. It's interesting that the memory clock still has such a big impact on Heaven score even with all the bandwidth of the Hawaii.
> 
> I'm gonna +rep for that! A max clock result would be nice, too!


Will do soon, I just recently flashed back to stock since PT 1 isn't good for 24/7 use.


----------



## ImJJames

Here you go I did a quick run with Asus stock bios.
1250/1500 Did 65.2

*Heaven -- Powercolor r9 290 -- 1260/1500 -- 65.4 fps - stock air*


----------



## r0l4n

Using skyn3t bios for SC ACX, 1.212V and 100% fan.

*Firestrike -- EVGA GTX 780Ti SC ACX -- 1335/1925 -- i7 [email protected] -- 12050 -- stock ACX air*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1854479

*Firestrike Extreme -- EVGA GTX 780Ti SC ACX -- 1346/1925 -- i7 [email protected] -- 6033 -- stock ACX air*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1301930


----------



## ulnevrgtit

I'm surprised this tread is not more active


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I'm surprised this tread is not more active


Expect more when custom Hawaii comes and the mining craze ends.


----------



## DaKaN

R9 290 @ 1280/1500mhz cooled with antec 620 "the red mod" and i7 2600k @ 4.7ghz
Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311328 11326
Firestrike Extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311375 5761


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaKaN*
> 
> R9 290 @ 1280/1500mhz cooled with antec 620 "the red mod" and i7 2600k @ 4.7ghz
> Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311328 11326
> Firestrike Extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311375 5761


sexy, its amazing these are $400.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> sexy, its amazing these *were* $400.


fixed. it might come down back to normal.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

3DMark Firestrike extreme graphics score = 6604
EVGA 780 TI SC reference cooler @ 1345/3899

edit: skyn3t bios


----------



## NABBO

http://abload.de/image.php?img=valley_1450mhzwbxj0.png

GTX 780 Ref @1450/7560MHz


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=valley_1450mhzwbxj0.png
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780 Ref @1450/7560MHz


Do 7xx series cards just clock really well or is it that the golden Hawaii cards haven't come out of the woodwork yet? Nevertheless, 1450MHz is outstanding!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'd like to see some more Game Benches if people wouldn't mind doing them?









Don't get me wrong, the Firestrike and Valley scores are useful (amazing in some cases) info but being a gamer i wouldn't mind seeing some SLI 780 and CF 290/x Game benches


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Do 7xx series cards just clock really well or is it that the golden Hawaii cards haven't come out of the woodwork yet? Nevertheless, 1450MHz is outstanding!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd like to see some more Game Benches if people wouldn't mind doing them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley likes high memory clocks. Valley needs a update to support Hawaii architecture better or AMD needs a driver update for new Hawaii cards for it to support Valley better. Either way Valley is the worst benchmark for video cards.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Do 7xx series cards just clock really well or is it that the golden Hawaii cards haven't come out of the woodwork yet? Nevertheless, 1450MHz is outstanding!


Valley likes high memory clocks. Valley needs a update to support Hawaii architecture better or AMD needs a driver update so their Hawaii cards can perform better on valley. On any other benchmarks it takes a 780 over volted like mad and very high clocks just to match a reference 290.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Valley likes high memory clocks. Valley needs a update to support Hawaii architecture better or AMD needs a driver update so their Hawaii cards can perform better on valley. On any other benchmarks it takes a 780 over volted like mad and very high clocks just to match a reference 290.


Indeed, and I just noticed when looking through HWBot that there's dozens of 7970's that have done 1400MHz+ bench stable on water. That means that there's an issue with Hawaii, not that GK110 clocks incredibly well.


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 -- Firestrike Extreme --- GTX 780 ti Classified - 1424core, 8.6ghz memory - 7207 gpu score.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1314899


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Indeed, and I just noticed when looking through HWBot that there's dozens of 7970's that have done 1400MHz+ bench stable on water. That means that there's an issue with Hawaii, not that GK110 clocks incredibly well.




Standard stock cooling #1 in world records for 290x compared to others on LN2


----------



## NABBO

http://abload.de/image.php?img=sgrshjdetjqfrq4.png

GTX 780 Ref @1437/7560


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd like to see some more Game Benches if people wouldn't mind doing them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the Firestrike and Valley scores are useful (amazing in some cases) info but being a gamer i wouldn't mind seeing some SLI 780 and CF 290/x Game benches


Ok. Here's a 780ti SLI at 1097 mhz and no memory oc.

Metro 2033. 1080p, all settings at highest and physx off.



Tomb Raider 1440p. All at highest settings with tressfx off.


----------



## NABBO

3DMark11 Extreme

http://abload.de/image.php?img=immagine666pou03.png


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Ok. Here's a 780ti SLI at 1097 mhz and no memory oc.
> 
> Metro 2033. 1080p, all settings at highest and physx off.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 1440p. All at highest settings with tressfx off.


Awesome. Thanks for that









Any 290/x CF owners mind running a couple of benches?


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Ok. Here's a 780ti SLI at 1097 mhz and no memory oc.
> 
> Metro 2033. 1080p, all settings at highest and physx off.
> 
> 
> 
> Would of been nice to see what settings you had on in your benchmark instead of cutting it off in your crop...


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Ok. Here's a 780ti SLI at 1097 mhz and no memory oc.
> 
> Metro 2033. 1080p, all settings at highest and physx off.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 1440p. All at highest settings with tressfx off.


Would of been nice to see what settings you had on in your benchmark instead of cutting it off in your crop for METRO LL. So I can run it on same settings.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Would of been nice to see what settings you had on in your benchmark instead of cutting it off in your crop for METRO LL. So I can run it on same settings.


Metro 2033*


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Would of been nice to see what settings you had on in your benchmark instead of cutting it off in your crop for METRO LL. So I can run it on same settings.


I stated the settings pretty clearly actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Ok. Here's a 780ti SLI at 1097 mhz and no memory oc.
> 
> *Metro 2033. 1080p, all settings at highest and physx off.*


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> On any other benchmarks it takes a 780 over volted like mad and very high clocks just to match a reference 290.


That's not an accurate statement unless you're just picking specific benchmarks. Heaven 4.0 and 3dmark11 Extreme are two benches that don't match that theory to start.

While I believe the 290 is indeed slightly faster than the 780 clock for clock, a 780 running at 1050 mhz is going to have no issues keeping up to a stock 290 over a wide range of games. The performance difference between them, at stock, is only about 5% as seen in TPU's testing. Anandtech's testing showed the 780 winning at 1440p in games such as Crysis 3, BF3 and Bioshock Inf and that was with a 290 that held it's 947 mhz clocks during the test.

Now to be fair, the 290 certainly wins more than it loses with the 780 but the 780 does not need "very high clocks" and "over volt like mad" to compete.



http://www.anandtech.com/show/7481/the-amd-radeon-r9-290-review/8


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's not an accurate statement unless you're just picking specific benchmarks. Heaven 4.0 and 3dmark11 Extreme are two benches that don't match that theory to start.
> 
> While I believe the 290 is indeed slightly faster than the 780 clock for clock, a 780 running at 1050 mhz is going to have no issues keeping up to a stock 290 over a wide range of games. The performance difference between them, at stock, is only about 5% as seen in TPU's testing. Anandtech's testing showed the 780 winning at 1440p in games such as Crysis 3, BF3 and Bioshock Inf and that was with a 290 that held it's 947 mhz clocks during the test.
> 
> Now to be fair, the 290 certainly wins more than it loses with the 780 but the 780 does not need "very high clocks" and "over volt like mad" to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7481/the-amd-radeon-r9-290-review/8


Why is it never takin into account NVAPI in game benches. I never see it mentioned. I know it isn't a huge performance inc but it does add to it even just a little. I know Mantle will be posted.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Why is it never takin into account NVAPI in game benches. I never see it mentioned. I know it isn't a huge performance inc but it does add to it even just a little. I know Mantle will be posted.


Nvapi is not a graphics rendering api like Mantle and provides no boost to fps.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/61916-nvapi-was-being-used-for-a-long-time/#entry845223

Seen many other people explain it the same way as this guy and not a single person among them says it provides fps boost in any way.


----------



## The EX1

EVGA ref GTX 780 1.2V 1200/1700 i7-4770k @ 4.6

Firestrike
Graphics - 11307
Physics - 13057
Combined - 10034


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nvapi is not a graphics rendering api like Mantle and provides no boost to fps.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/61916-nvapi-was-being-used-for-a-long-time/#entry845223
> 
> Seen many other people explain it the same way as this guy and not a single person among them says it provides fps boost in any way.


https://developer.nvidia.com/nvapi Just starting to look. But I doubt seriously that it doesn't boost FPS at all. It is an API therefore it provides some benefit, granted not on the same level as Mantle. But I find it odd it never gets mentioned when it is so prevalent. It is the default in HWiNFO and was causing its boot up to take a min or 2. Once I selected The ATI option, up in 3sec. Ofcourse now that I have mentioned that I guess it is possible it gets used more for identity in most apps but I will find out more. And no I have no desire to read/listen to anything from Linus, so that route is out.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> https://developer.nvidia.com/nvapi Just starting to look. But I doubt seriously that it doesn't boost FPS at all. It is an API therefore it provides some benefit, granted not on the same level as Mantle. But I find it odd it never gets mentioned when it is so prevalent. It is the default in HWiNFO and was causing its boot up to take a min or 2. Once I selected The ATI option, up in 3sec. Ofcourse now that I have mentioned that I guess it is possible it gets used more for identity in most apps but I will find out more. And no I have no desire to read/listen to anything from Linus, so that route is out.


Its not a post from Linus.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Its not a post from Linus.


Well more from the place, just like Anand and Toms.

Anyway read some more, elsewhere, and I think I have an understanding of it now. It isn't a rendering API like Mantle but it does allow low level access much of which wont necessarily add to performance. But there are parts that do, namely the memory access. Now the memory allocation I saw others mention has a reason. Not some architecture advantage but software. Anyway that will help in benches ( maybe the reason Valley or heaven, whichever, gives Nvidia that advantage, not to mention that MSI is a BIG user of NVapi and might explain 3dMark performances). You see info like this opens the door for questions to what is really happening.

Just a thought.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well more from the place, just like Anand and Toms.
> 
> Anyway read some more, elsewhere, and I think I have an understanding of it now. It isn't a rendering API like Mantle but it does allow low level access much of which wont necessarily add to performance. But there are parts that do, namely the memory access. Now the memory allocation I saw others mention has a reason. Not some architecture advantage but software. Anyway that will help in benches ( maybe the reason Valley or heaven, whichever, gives Nvidia that advantage, not to mention that MSI is a BIG user of NVapi and might explain 3dMark performances). You see info like this opens the door for questions to what is really happening.
> 
> Just a thought.


Here's the AMD equivalent to Nvapi. Both have been used for years, do the same stuff and add nothing to performance.

http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/graphics-development/display-library-adl-sdk/

Now that this silly rumor has been squashed, let's get back to benching.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Here's the AMD equivalent to Nvapi. Both have been used for years, do the same stuff and add nothing to performance.
> 
> http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/graphics-development/display-library-adl-sdk/
> 
> Now that this silly rumor has been squashed, let's get back to benching.


Not a rumor. I stand by the memory part. It explains a lot and some of the debate of why the benches favor one or the other. You are sounding as bad as the reviewers that never ask the question as to WHY, just accept the outcome as the god given truth. Well I always ask why and try to figure out the facts for the possibilities.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not a rumor. I stand by the memory part. It explains a lot and some of the debate of why the benches favor one or the other. You are sounding as bad as the reviewers that never ask the question as to WHY, just accept the outcome as the god given truth. Well I always ask why and try to figure out the facts for the possibilities.


I would welcome someone actually finding the answer. But all you are doing is reading things and making your own conclusions. Meanwhile there are people who actually use it and disagree with what you are trying to say. Provide me with solid facts and not just your opinions and I'll have no issue agreeing.


----------



## Durquavian

Its not a conclusion but rather an educated guess. Can you prove it doesn't? Prob no more than I can prove it does at this juncture. So rather than disallow because of some fragile faith how about entertain the ideas and discuss.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Its not a conclusion but rather an educated guess. Can you prove it doesn't? Prob no more than I can prove it does at this juncture. So rather than disallow because of some fragile faith how about entertain the ideas and discuss.


I didn't bring up the subject so the burden of proof sits squarely in your court.

But regardless if nvapi does provide a very minor boost or not, the AMD version I linked is going to do the same thing and that's why reviews have never bothered to mention it. The only reason Nvapi is even being mentioned here is because Nvidia fanboys are whining about Mantle. So AMD fanboys look for something to hit back with. But because neither side really understands either one, they pick Nvapi and try to say it's the same as Mantle when it's not at all. It's the same as adl-sdk allowing better control of the gpu. That's all.


----------



## fleetfeather

Onus of proof should always be on the one contesting popular opinion and accepted theory.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I didn't bring up the subject so the burden of proof sits squarely in your court.
> 
> But regardless if nvapi does provide a very minor boost or not, the AMD version I linked is going to do the same thing and that's why reviews have never bothered to mention it. The only reason Nvapi is even being mentioned here is because Nvidia fanboys are whining about Mantle. So AMD fanboys look for something to hit back with. But because neither side really understands either one, they pick Nvapi and try to say it's the same as Mantle when it's not at all. It's the same as adl-sdk allowing better control of the gpu. That's all.


Because i use it amd atm hasnt something similar to nvapi. Most of the times they use nvapi for sensors etc etc etc like msi ab. But it has some utilities for dx11 that sometimes can provide better cpu utilization with dx11 only(maybe some other things that doesnt make that much difference like the vram difference between amd and nvidia). Nothing that much important


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I didn't bring up the subject so the burden of proof sits squarely in your court.
> 
> But regardless if nvapi does provide a very minor boost or not, the AMD version I linked is going to do the same thing and that's why reviews have never bothered to mention it. The only reason Nvapi is even being mentioned here is because Nvidia fanboys are whining about Mantle. So AMD fanboys look for something to hit back with. But because neither side really understands either one, they pick Nvapi and try to say it's the same as Mantle when it's not at all. It's the same as adl-sdk allowing better control of the gpu. That's all.


I only mentioned it because it may explain the discrepancies in the benches and in some games that seem out of the norm. Even if it did make a difference, guess what, it doesn't change the outcome. I am not saying in any way Nvidia is cheating. They are using all their resources at their disposal to get the best performance and better driver support day one, congratz to them. If AMD were too then so be it. I am not interested in whos best, I am going to buy AMD anyway. But I do love to learn about the tech and discuss its relevance.

Oh and I wasn't asking you to prove it, just pointing out that likely neither of us can prove one way or the other as of this moment. I do plan to dig more and if that means reading code then I'll be doing that. I just like to know why the outcome is and what lead to that outcome. I always ask why.


----------



## RagingCain

Sorry Alatar, I usually make these Red vs. Green threads, I am just sitting out this generation it seems.


----------



## The EX1

EVGA GTX 780 Classified 1293/1901 i7-4770k @ 4.8

Firestrike
Graphics - 12570
Physics - 13654
Combined - 11100


----------



## specopsFI

I've changed back to the green team. Put together something that might be of relevance to this thread, too:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452828/reference-card-overclocking-battle-r9-290-vs-r9-290x-vs-gtx-780


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Classified 1293/1901 i7-4770k @ 4.8
> 
> Firestrike
> Graphics - 12570
> Physics - 13654
> Combined - 11100


That's some sweet memory OC on that Classy!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

3DMark has dropped to $2.50 on Steam atm for those looking to pick it up cheap


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3DMark has dropped to $2.50 on Steam atm for those looking to pick it up cheap


Not worth it. 3DMark on Steam requires Steam to be running in the background. And that takes away resources from running your actual benchmark at its fullest. Its almost 100% better to just buy it from their website, rather than Steam.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Not worth it. 3DMark on Steam requires Steam to be running in the background. And that takes away resources from running your actual benchmark at its fullest. Its almost 100% better to just buy it from their website, rather than Steam.


Taken from Futuremarks FAQ:

Do the Steam keys differ from normal keys?

No. If you purchase 3DMark from Steam, when you install the Steam version a perfectly ordinary key is automatically added to your registry and you can view it from the user interface of the benchmark. As this is a normal key, it can also be used with stand-alone 3DMark or PCMark 8 installers - you are not required to use the Steam version even if you buy the benchmark from Steam. The key also works just like any other 3DMark or PCMark 8 key with the 3dmark.com online result service - if you submit at least one result with Advanced Edition, the key will be added to your 3dmark.com account, all online service features are unlocked and the key is stored under Settings on the account.

So you can buy it from steam then run the stand alone anyway from what i understand


----------



## skupples

WooHooo Faq wins! Iv'e been telling people this for awhile, buy the key on steam, plug it into the non-steam version of the application!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Hmm, never saw that in FAQs on it. Just checked by downloading directly from Futuremark, and you are indeed correct. Good to know! Thankfully I have about $5 in Steam Wallet money from selling those abysmally stupid cards.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Forceman

Anyone ever have any trouble running 3DMark? I crashed running it a while back (too high overclock) and now whenever I run it it crashes immediately after pressing the Run button, right when System Info tries to run. Gives me a long error message (below) but I've tried everything I can think if. Uninstalled, reinstalled, reinstalled just SystemInfo, bought the full Steam version, uninstalled the Steam version and installed the standalone. Everytime, boom, crash.

Code:



Code:


Unexpected error
System.Xml.XmlException: '.', hexadecimal value 0x00, is an invalid character. Line 110, position 23.
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String[] args)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseCDataOrComment(XmlNodeType type, Int32& outStartPos, Int32& outEndPos)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseCDataOrComment(XmlNodeType type)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseElementContent()
   at System.Xml.Linq.XContainer.ReadContentFrom(XmlReader r)
   at System.Xml.Linq.XContainer.ReadContentFrom(XmlReader r, LoadOptions o)
   at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.ReadElementFrom(XmlReader r, LoadOptions o)
   at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.Load(XmlReader reader, LoadOptions options)
   at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.Parse(String text, LoadOptions options)
   at Gui.MainWindow.ExecuteBenchmarkRun(BenchmarkXmlBuilder builder, Settings uiCustomSettings)
   at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
   at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseEventImpl(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args)
   at System.Windows.Controls.Button.OnClick()
   at System.Windows.Controls.Primitives.ButtonBase.OnMouseLeftButtonUp(MouseButtonEventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs.InvokeHandler(Delegate handler, Object target)
   at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
   at System.Windows.UIElement.ReRaiseEventAs(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args, RoutedEvent newEvent)
   at System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs.InvokeHandler(Delegate handler, Object target)
   at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
   at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseEventImpl(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args)
   at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseTrustedEvent(RoutedEventArgs args)
   at System.Windows.Input.InputManager.ProcessStagingArea()
   at System.Windows.Input.InputProviderSite.ReportInput(InputReport inputReport)
   at System.Windows.Interop.HwndMouseInputProvider.ReportInput(IntPtr hwnd, InputMode mode, Int32 timestamp, RawMouseActions actions, Int32 x, Int32 y, Int32 wheel)
   at System.Windows.Interop.HwndMouseInputProvider.FilterMessage(IntPtr hwnd, WindowMessage msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
   at System.Windows.Interop.HwndSource.InputFilterMessage(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
   at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
   at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(Object o)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
   at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(DispatcherPriority priority, TimeSpan timeout, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
   at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam)
   at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(MSG& msg)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(DispatcherFrame frame)
   at System.Windows.Application.RunInternal(Window window)
   at System.Windows.Application.Run()
   at Gui.App.Main()
System.UnhandledExceptionEventArgs


----------



## Jack Mac

Does it lock your system and loop audio? That happened to me yesterday when I was about to bench a valley stable OC. I had a lot of issues yesterday, probably because AB wasn't properly applying extra voltage. I got my first black screen, a BSOD, and a couple hard locks w/ audio loops.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone ever have any trouble running 3DMark? I crashed running it a while back (too high overclock) and now whenever I run it it crashes immediately after pressing the Run button, right when System Info tries to run. Gives me a long error message (below) but I've tried everything I can think if. Uninstalled, reinstalled, reinstalled just SystemInfo, bought the full Steam version, uninstalled the Steam version and installed the standalone. Everytime, boom, crash.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Unexpected error
> System.Xml.XmlException: '.', hexadecimal value 0x00, is an invalid character. Line 110, position 23.
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String[] args)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseCDataOrComment(XmlNodeType type, Int32& outStartPos, Int32& outEndPos)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseCDataOrComment(XmlNodeType type)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseElementContent()
> at System.Xml.Linq.XContainer.ReadContentFrom(XmlReader r)
> at System.Xml.Linq.XContainer.ReadContentFrom(XmlReader r, LoadOptions o)
> at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.ReadElementFrom(XmlReader r, LoadOptions o)
> at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.Load(XmlReader reader, LoadOptions options)
> at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.Parse(String text, LoadOptions options)
> at Gui.MainWindow.ExecuteBenchmarkRun(BenchmarkXmlBuilder builder, Settings uiCustomSettings)
> at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
> at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseEventImpl(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args)
> at System.Windows.Controls.Button.OnClick()
> at System.Windows.Controls.Primitives.ButtonBase.OnMouseLeftButtonUp(MouseButtonEventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs.InvokeHandler(Delegate handler, Object target)
> at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
> at System.Windows.UIElement.ReRaiseEventAs(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args, RoutedEvent newEvent)
> at System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs.InvokeHandler(Delegate handler, Object target)
> at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
> at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseEventImpl(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args)
> at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseTrustedEvent(RoutedEventArgs args)
> at System.Windows.Input.InputManager.ProcessStagingArea()
> at System.Windows.Input.InputProviderSite.ReportInput(InputReport inputReport)
> at System.Windows.Interop.HwndMouseInputProvider.ReportInput(IntPtr hwnd, InputMode mode, Int32 timestamp, RawMouseActions actions, Int32 x, Int32 y, Int32 wheel)
> at System.Windows.Interop.HwndMouseInputProvider.FilterMessage(IntPtr hwnd, WindowMessage msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
> at System.Windows.Interop.HwndSource.InputFilterMessage(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
> at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
> at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(Object o)
> at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
> at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(DispatcherPriority priority, TimeSpan timeout, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
> at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam)
> at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(MSG& msg)
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(DispatcherFrame frame)
> at System.Windows.Application.RunInternal(Window window)
> at System.Windows.Application.Run()
> at Gui.App.Main()
> System.UnhandledExceptionEventArgs


When I had something similar happen to me I couldn't place my finger on it. Games would crash immediately after starting too. Turned out it was my CPU OC from 4.5 Ghz to 4.6 Ghz and even though I could boot, it was the difference. After a bit of frustration I down clocked by a measly .1 Ghz and everything was fine. Go figure. Have you recently tried a higher OC on the CPU?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Does it lock your system and loop audio? That happened to me yesterday when I was about to bench a valley stable OC. I had a lot of issues yesterday, probably because AB wasn't properly applying extra voltage. I got my first black screen, a BSOD, and a couple hard locks w/ audio loops.


No, just gives me the error pop-up. I tried running it without System Info (by turning it off in the Help settings) and it still crashed with the same message, so I guess it isn't System Info after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> When I had something similar happen to me I couldn't place my finger on it. Games would crash immediately after starting too. Turned out it was my CPU OC from 4.5 Ghz to 4.6 Ghz and even though I could boot, it was the difference. After a bit of frustration I down clocked by a measly .1 Ghz and everything was fine. Go figure. Have you recently tried a higher OC on the CPU?


No, actually I have the CPU downclocked from what it was before because I was crashing in BF4.

I tried it on my other hard drive, that I use just for testing, and it worked fine, so it must be something software that is borked with my main install. Nothing else is affected that I can see, so I guess I'll just live with it for now and hope a driver re-install in the future fixes it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, just gives me the error pop-up. I tried running it without System Info (by turning it off in the Help settings) and it still crashed with the same message, so I guess it isn't System Info after all.
> No, actually I have the CPU downclocked from what it was before because I was crashing in BF4.
> 
> I tried it on my other hard drive, that I use just for testing, and it worked fine, so it must be something software that is borked with my main install. Nothing else is affected that I can see, so I guess I'll just live with it for now and hope a driver re-install in the future fixes it.


I had this happen to me the other day as well. It was like a crash corrupted 3dm.

Right now in my programs/features, I have two entries for 3dm. One from October (crash one) and one from a few days ago which works.

I used ccleaner registry editor and managed to get the new version working somehow. Wish I could tell you more to help.


----------



## NABBO

http://abload.de/image.php?img=benchfrauf.png


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Anyone ever have any trouble running 3DMark? I crashed running it a while back (too high overclock) and now whenever I run it it crashes immediately after pressing the Run button, right when System Info tries to run. Gives me a long error message (below) but I've tried everything I can think if. Uninstalled, reinstalled, reinstalled just SystemInfo, bought the full Steam version, uninstalled the Steam version and installed the standalone. Everytime, boom, crash.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Unexpected error
> System.Xml.XmlException: '.', hexadecimal value 0x00, is an invalid character. Line 110, position 23.
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String[] args)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseCDataOrComment(XmlNodeType type, Int32& outStartPos, Int32& outEndPos)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseCDataOrComment(XmlNodeType type)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseElementContent()
> at System.Xml.Linq.XContainer.ReadContentFrom(XmlReader r)
> at System.Xml.Linq.XContainer.ReadContentFrom(XmlReader r, LoadOptions o)
> at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.ReadElementFrom(XmlReader r, LoadOptions o)
> at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.Load(XmlReader reader, LoadOptions options)
> at System.Xml.Linq.XElement.Parse(String text, LoadOptions options)
> at Gui.MainWindow.ExecuteBenchmarkRun(BenchmarkXmlBuilder builder, Settings uiCustomSettings)
> at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
> at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseEventImpl(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args)
> at System.Windows.Controls.Button.OnClick()
> at System.Windows.Controls.Primitives.ButtonBase.OnMouseLeftButtonUp(MouseButtonEventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs.InvokeHandler(Delegate handler, Object target)
> at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
> at System.Windows.UIElement.ReRaiseEventAs(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args, RoutedEvent newEvent)
> at System.Windows.RoutedEventArgs.InvokeHandler(Delegate handler, Object target)
> at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source, RoutedEventArgs args, Boolean reRaised)
> at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseEventImpl(DependencyObject sender, RoutedEventArgs args)
> at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseTrustedEvent(RoutedEventArgs args)
> at System.Windows.Input.InputManager.ProcessStagingArea()
> at System.Windows.Input.InputProviderSite.ReportInput(InputReport inputReport)
> at System.Windows.Interop.HwndMouseInputProvider.ReportInput(IntPtr hwnd, InputMode mode, Int32 timestamp, RawMouseActions actions, Int32 x, Int32 y, Int32 wheel)
> at System.Windows.Interop.HwndMouseInputProvider.FilterMessage(IntPtr hwnd, WindowMessage msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
> at System.Windows.Interop.HwndSource.InputFilterMessage(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
> at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
> at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(Object o)
> at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
> at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(DispatcherPriority priority, TimeSpan timeout, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
> at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam)
> at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(MSG& msg)
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(DispatcherFrame frame)
> at System.Windows.Application.RunInternal(Window window)
> at System.Windows.Application.Run()
> at Gui.App.Main()
> System.UnhandledExceptionEventArgs


Gotten this a dozen times in the past.

Basically, something gets corrupted after one program crash too many. I am sure there is an easier fix, however, for me, was a complete uninstall of the program, orphan file deletion, and a fresh install.

Furthermore, I noticed a 25~33% chance that if the program crashed, nVidia driver did also silently and recovered, if that happens unfortunately at least on latest drivers, the recovery is not a true recover, the video cards enter power state 2 (P0 - 3) which is "safe mode" 3D.

The only proper fix is to reboot. There doesn't seem to be a good way to refresh the driver after this point except a clean reboot.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

here my entry
watercooled R9 290 131mv 1180/1450 i7-4770k @ 4.5

Firestrike
Graphics - 12548
Physics - 11166
Combined - 4861


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> That's some sweet memory OC on that Classy!


I was very impressed with the memory I got on this card. It is awesome!


----------



## The EX1

Flashed a custom BIOS and landed here.

EVGA GTX 780 Classified 1346/1928 i7-4770k @ 4.8

Firestrike
Graphics - 12994
Physics - 13700
Combined - 11421


----------



## Iniura

Best I could do in Firestrike Extreme -- XFX R9 290 Black OC edition -- 1200/1625 -- 5862 gpu score -- Air

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1410905


----------



## hmateyiwai

though I'm only posting for reference for other amd cpu owners as my 8350 will probably keep me back quite a bit from anywhere near the top


----------



## Arizonian

*Announcement*

Due to a heavy schedule between moderation and other life responsibilities *Alatar* has given his blessing to hand over the OP to another OCN member that can dedicate some time to take care of the *OCN GK110 vs. Hawaii Bench-off thread* stats.

A big thank you to Alatar for starting this friendly competition between members and his time to the thread he's given.









I'm happy to introduce a member who's no stranger to these type of bench offs, so let's welcome *RagingCain* as the new thread starter.









Let's be patient giving him some time to acquaint himself to the benchmark stats and allow him to figure out how he'd like to proceed and pick up where it was left off.

Thanks RagingCain for taking up the reins.


----------



## Cyro999

Welcome!

and *hugs Alatar*


----------



## skupples

but... but...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> but... but...


You have been voted off the island...


----------



## RagingCain

Hello all









First off, thank you Alatar for keeping the Green vs. Red alive. Its been too long.

Since this is my first time taking over the thread, not starting it, I will be polite and take everyone's suggestions first before I get started.

First proposed suggestion is to bring it back the OCN title Red vs. Green or Green vs. Red, or Geforce vs. Radeon R9s.

This brings in guests and viewers.

I am thinking the following cards will be accepted (same as before):
Geforce Titans
Geforce 780 Tis
Geforce 780s
Radeon R9 290X
Radeon R9 290

CPU - Any
RAM - Any

The only restriction is Tessellation must be left an Default/Automatic for AMD users.

Proof of screenshot for a particular benchmark must be included.
I will give a "Message Format", rather than me having to decipher the results, clocks and frequencies.

I am adding three resolutions:
5760x1080 (Eyefinity / Surround), 1920x1200, 2560x1600

We will store info by google spreadsheet, etc.

I am debating on "multiple" submissions being kept this time, and only keeping your highest scores for a particular benchmark.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You have been voted off the island...




as much as I love Alatar (or as the meanies call him, NValatard) it will be nice to have an OP who will actually have the time to manage the thread.


----------



## szeged

looking forward to it Cain.

maybe we should have a section included for older gpus so more people can participate?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> looking forward to it Cain.
> 
> maybe we should have a section included for older gpus so more people can participate?


Normally I do this every top-tier GPU, 680 vs 7970, 590 vs 6990 etc. etc. I just wasn't buying the overpriced TITANS or the cut-back GTX 780 myself.


----------



## mcg75

Maybe you could go back and revisit the benchmark list.

AVP and Mafia 2 are kind of old and I think only myself and one other person submitted Mafia benches.

Valley favors Nvidia so hardly anyone with AMD cards submitted scores.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Maybe you could go back and revisit the benchmark list.
> 
> AVP and Mafia 2 are kind of old and I think only myself and one other person submitted Mafia benches.
> 
> Valley favors Nvidia so hardly anyone with AMD cards submitted scores.


Perfect feedback.

Lets get these suggestions out now:
3DMark 11
3DMark
Heaven

Check out the Brazilian Adrenaline tools, they make decent enough benchmark titles that don't have internals builtin like Crysis 2, or batch running like Grid 3 etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Perfect feedback.
> 
> Lets get these suggestions out now:
> 3DMark 11
> 3D Mark
> Heaven


looking forward to a submission format... still the forms up front?

I'll do entries from the various OCN benchmark threads already run (3Dmk11, 3Dmk... FS and FS-E?)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Perfect feedback.
> 
> Lets get these suggestions out now:
> 3DMark 11
> 3D Mark
> Heaven


The rest of the original list was good thought. Anything with a built in bench is as it helps keep everything even.

Hitman Absolution
Sleeping Dogs
Metro 2033
Metro Last Light
Tomb Raider
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The rest of the original list was good thought. Anything with a built in bench is as it helps keep everything even.
> 
> Hitman Absolution
> Sleeping Dogs
> Metro 2033
> Metro Last Light
> Tomb Raider
> Bioshock Infinite


I have Metro LL now and will re-submit all my scores when i get my crossfire 290's up and running (planning on 2 x DCU II's)









Also, Welcome back OCN!! You were missed









And Thanks for taking over the thread Cain, looking forward to more results


----------



## RagingCain

I have updated main, just a few more benchmark suggestions.


----------



## szeged

Killed my psu last night trying to break 14k single gpu firestrike, had to stop at this



will try to break it on monday when the psu i ordered from amazon arrives.


----------



## skupples

the EVGA G2 1300W?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the EVGA G2 1300W?


1000w g2.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I have updated main, just a few more benchmark suggestions.


Just to clarify - Should everyone be re-submitting scores then? Start clean?

I missing one of the CPU-Z screen shots then from mine, is why I'm asking. Will need to re-run my bench and since I don't own it anymore won't be submitting the R9 290X scores I benched.
Quote:


> Submission Format (Non-Specific):
> Screenshots Should Contain •Benchmark Results (preferably with the OSD of Afterburner / Precision / Trixx / GPUTweak on)
> •A GPU-Z open per GPU (with different GPUs selected on each one).
> •2x CPU-Z open for the main page and memory.
> •Your OCN Username.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Killed my psu last night trying to break 14k single gpu firestrike, had to stop at this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try to break it on monday when the psu i ordered from amazon arrives.


Sorry to hear that man. Which one you getting next?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear that man. Which one you getting next?


gonna get the evga 1000w p2 to replace it and use the one i get from rma as a back up.


----------



## psyside

Get Cooler Master 1000W V series


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Get Cooler Master 1000W V series


Going with evga again since I already sleeved an entire set of their cables


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I have updated main, just a few more benchmark suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify - Should everyone be re-submitting scores then? Start clean?
> 
> I missing one of the CPU-Z screen shots then from mine, is why I'm asking. Will need to re-run my bench and since I don't own it anymore won't be submitting the R9 290X scores I benched.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Submission Format (Non-Specific):
> Screenshots Should Contain •Benchmark Results (preferably with the OSD of Afterburner / Precision / Trixx / GPUTweak on)
> •A GPU-Z open per GPU (with different GPUs selected on each one).
> •2x CPU-Z open for the main page and memory.
> •Your OCN Username.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Killed my psu last night trying to break 14k single gpu firestrike, had to stop at this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try to break it on monday when the psu i ordered from amazon arrives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that man. Which one you getting next?
Click to expand...

I will do what I can to retain the old tests, but tests going forward will be in a separate spreadsheet.

The submission format is just to cut down on my work as you can imagine.


----------



## mcg75

Ok RagingCain, thought I'd throw a first attempt out there. Something that the AMD crowd will compete with easily.

Btw, it's tough getting everything on the screen that you are asking to see.









Hitman Absolution
Ultra settings, MSAA 8X, 2560 x 1440p
Average fps 40.05
EVGA 780 Ti @ 1245 mhz / 7400 mhz 1.212v on air
4770k @ 4.7 ghz
331.82 drivers
Windows 8.1 x64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mcg75

Appears I forgot my name in the picture. Let's try this again with 1080p.

Hitman Absolution
Ultra settings, MSAA 8X, 1920 x 1080p
Average fps 60.77
EVGA 780 Ti @ 1245 mhz / 7400 mhz 1.212v on air
4770k @ 4.7 ghz
331.82 drivers
Windows 8.1 x64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Wowsers. Going to 1440p from 1080p with max settings cut my fps in half.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Appears I forgot my name in the picture. Let's try this again with 1080p.
> 
> Hitman Absolution
> Ultra settings, MSAA 8X, 1920 x 1080p
> Average fps 60.77
> EVGA 780 Ti @ 1245 mhz / 7400 mhz 1.212v on air
> 4770k @ 4.7 ghz
> 331.82 drivers
> Windows 8.1 x64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowsers. Going to 1440p from 1080p with max settings cut my fps in half.


you are probably hitting a vram wall. Just an assumption off the obscene amount of vram usage I get in surround.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are probably hitting a vram wall. Just an assumption off the obscene amount of vram usage I get in surround.


Nope, not even close to hitting a vram wall.

Hitman is using 2102 mb in 1440p with 8x. 1520 mb in 1440p at 2x.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Appears I forgot my name in the picture. Let's try this again with 1080p.
> 
> Hitman Absolution
> Ultra settings, MSAA 8X, 1920 x 1080p
> Average fps 60.77
> EVGA 780 Ti @ 1245 mhz / 7400 mhz 1.212v on air
> 4770k @ 4.7 ghz
> 331.82 drivers
> Windows 8.1 x64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowsers. Going to 1440p from 1080p with max settings cut my fps in half.


Just for reference and a morbid sense of curiousity I ran same 1080p settings at Ultra and got these results:

Hitman Absolution
Ultra settings, MSAA 8X, 1920 x 1080p
Average fps 5.328239
Min Fps 0.854701
Max Fps 9.157509
XFX 7770 x 2 1150/1450 air
8350 @ 4.84Ghz
13.11beta5 driver
Windows 7 x64

Boy it took 10-12 sec to post first frame, thought it crashed or locked up. But man in there a huge difference there. Is it woth spending the extra dough? YES.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nope, not even close to hitting a vram wall.
> 
> Hitman is using 2102 mb in 1440p with 8x. 1520 mb in 1440p at 2x.


if I remember, i'll link some 1080p surround benches tomorrow. On high settings I get well over 3-4gb usage in some maps.


----------



## lilchronic

im getting weird artifact with HMA and im even at stock clocks ?


----------



## King4x4

Hit man absolution on [email protected] @1440 and I was getting about 50-55fps average on the benchmark.


----------



## Ludus

I'm having some fun this morning with my 290 (not x)

CPU: i5 4670k watercooled @5000mhz uncore 4600mhz 1.475v
MB: Gigabyte z87x-d3h
RAM: Crucial Ballistix @2200mhz 10-11-11-30 1T
GPU: XFX 290 (locked) with PT1 bios +325mv (about 1.32v underload) watercooled (~48 °C under load)
OS: Windows 8.1 x64

*Firestrike
*
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hsvd8/
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047141



*Firestrike Extreme*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gxvs4/
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047049



*Valley*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wqa8v/


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> I'm having some fun this morning with my 290 (not x)
> 
> CPU: i5 4670k watercooled @5000mhz uncore 4600mhz 1.475v
> MB: Gigabyte z87x-d3h
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix @2200mhz 10-11-11-30 1T
> GPU: XFX 290 (locked) with PT1 bios +325mv (about 1.32v underload) watercooled (~48 °C under load)
> OS: Windows 8.1 x64
> 
> *Firestrike
> *
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hsvd8/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047141
> 
> 
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gxvs4/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047049
> 
> 
> 
> *Valley*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wqa8v/


How much extra points gives u the intel hd card??
Just curious if the intel hd card helps a lot or not.


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> How much extra points gives u the intel hd card??
> Just curious if the intel hd card helps a lot or not.


it doesn't work when a discrete gpu is installed.
could work just for quicksync (the mean i leave it on) or using lucidlogix virtu mvp (sw).


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> I'm having some fun this morning with my 290 (not x)
> 
> CPU: i5 4670k watercooled @5000mhz uncore 4600mhz 1.475v
> MB: Gigabyte z87x-d3h
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix @2200mhz 10-11-11-30 1T
> GPU: XFX 290 (locked) with PT1 bios +325mv (about 1.32v underload) watercooled (~48 °C under load)
> OS: Windows 8.1 x64


Hey Ludus, can you check your tests again? I just compared it to a similar score, maybe we can see why your version of Firestrike was not approved and see if you we can also update your drivers?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1429640/fs/1425869


Edit: Looks like 3DMark 2013 will not allow tessellation adjustments to go unnoticed like it used to. Hopefully, someone can confirm this for us. So that could be why it isn't approved. Can you adjust your drivers accordingly Ludus?


----------



## RagingCain

Hitman SGPU spreadsheet added to main. Congrats to MCG75









That's two points to team Green!


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey Ludus, can you check your tests again? I just compared it to a similar score, maybe we can see why your version of Firestrike was not approved and see if you we can also update your drivers?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1429640/fs/1425869
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like 3DMark 2013 will not allow tessellation adjustments to go unnoticed like it used to. Hopefully, someone can confirm this for us. So that could be why it isn't approved. Can you adjust your drivers accordingly Ludus?


my version wasn't approved simply cause 3dmark doesn't approved driver 13.11 beta 5.
the error when tesselation is disabled, it's different.


----------



## RagingCain

Unfortunately 3DMark (I browsed their forums) only displays one error for a rejection, that means in theory one could hide behind that type of error and actually have tessellation disabled etc or nVidia's custom resolution override to 8-bit color instead of 32-bit.

Here is Catalyst: 13.12 Driver link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-12WINReleaseNotes.aspx
Its even WHQL.

13.12 is officially supported here:
http://www.futuremark.com/support/benchmark-rules

You have tons of tweaks and benefits for the R9 series over Beta 5!

Do so soon, I want to get your results up ASAP!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2400 cl10-12-12-35-1T ---- GTX 780 Ti C SLI

3DMk11 Performance
http://valid.canardpc.com/fed2s9
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7740159


Heaven:
http://valid.canardpc.com/fed2s9


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Not sure I am reading this right but is quad gpu not allowed? Also eyefinity or surround in portrait mode not allowed?


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Unfortunately 3DMark (I browsed their forums) only displays one error for a rejection, that means in theory one could hide behind that type of error and actually have tessellation disabled etc or nVidia's custom resolution override to 8-bit color instead of 32-bit.
> 
> Here is Catalyst: 13.12 Driver link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-12WINReleaseNotes.aspx
> Its even WHQL.
> 
> 13.12 is officially supported here:
> http://www.futuremark.com/support/benchmark-rules
> 
> You have tons of tweaks and benefits for the R9 series over Beta 5!
> 
> Do so soon, I want to get your results up ASAP!


it isn't true.
if i disabled tesselation, i get a second error.

check this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2024703


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Not sure I am reading this right but is quad gpu not allowed? Also eyefinity or surround in portrait mode not allowed?


Nobody has come forward with quad 780/Titans or quadR9s. I have nothing against them, however its just extra work for me and nobody has expressed interested in it.

Portrait Surround/Eyefinity is definitely a possibility. I just picked one of the most common Eyefinity Surround resolutions. Again though, nobody has expressed interest in doing it. Definitely possible.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Unfortunately 3DMark (I browsed their forums) only displays one error for a rejection, that means in theory one could hide behind that type of error and actually have tessellation disabled etc or nVidia's custom resolution override to 8-bit color instead of 32-bit.
> 
> Here is Catalyst: 13.12 Driver link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-12WINReleaseNotes.aspx
> Its even WHQL.
> 
> 13.12 is officially supported here:
> http://www.futuremark.com/support/benchmark-rules
> 
> You have tons of tweaks and benefits for the R9 series over Beta 5!
> 
> Do so soon, I want to get your results up ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't true.
> if i disabled tesselation, i get a second error.
> 
> check this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2024703
Click to expand...

Excellent find, I will add your scores immediately, and re-add them again if you do eventually update your drivers


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Excellent find, I will add your scores immediately, and re-add them again if you do eventually update your drivers


thank you. i will do it asap even clocking more the card


----------



## Jpmboy

3D Mark11 Extreme

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX780Ti C @1354/1952
http://valid.canardpc.com/fed2s9
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7744590


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> it isn't true.
> *if i disabled tesselation*, i get a second error.
> check this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2024703


Is this allowed? Driver tweaks are okay???


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is this allowed? Driver tweaks are okay???


they aren't.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Nobody has come forward with quad 780/Titans or quadR9s. I have nothing against them, however its just extra work for me and nobody has expressed interested in it.
> 
> Portrait Surround/Eyefinity is definitely a possibility. I just picked one of the most common Eyefinity Surround resolutions. Again though, nobody has expressed interest in doing it. Definitely possible.


I understand, i use my setup in portrait and it sucks to have to use only one monitor and put it back to landscape. I'm a little lazy, i have a 4th screen i can use but i have to disable my eyefinity and disconnect 3 monitors....

Heh anyways ill will post some benchmarks to help out will go with stock clocks first. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey Ludus, can you check your tests again? I just compared it to a similar score, maybe we can see why your version of Firestrike was not approved and see if you we can also update your drivers?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1429640/fs/1425869
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like 3DMark 2013 will not allow tessellation adjustments to go unnoticed like it used to. Hopefully, someone can confirm this for us. So that could be why it isn't approved. Can you adjust your drivers accordingly Ludus?


3Dmk and 3Dmk11 both identify runs where AMD tessellation has been tweaked or disabled. You need to make the call either way - driver tweaks allowed (eg, hwbot rules for example) or only valid results from futuremark (which has some issues itself).
Cruise some of the benchmark threads on OCN for various takes on this.
So after a member enters results.. then what?

3DMark_11_Whitepaper.pdf 529k .pdf file


3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 1700k .pdf file


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> it isn't true.
> *if i disabled tesselation*, i get a second error.
> check this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2024703
> 
> 
> 
> Is this allowed? Driver tweaks are okay???
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is this allowed? Driver tweaks are okay???
> 
> 
> 
> they aren't.
Click to expand...

He is just showing us that it does now (its my fault, I am playing catch up after a year of basically no benchmarking) it does handle multiple errors.

Tessellation should be left on default and that's what it appears to have been now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Hey Ludus, can you check your tests again? I just compared it to a similar score, maybe we can see why your version of Firestrike was not approved and see if you we can also update your drivers?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1429640/fs/1425869
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like 3DMark 2013 will not allow tessellation adjustments to go unnoticed like it used to. Hopefully, someone can confirm this for us. So that could be why it isn't approved. Can you adjust your drivers accordingly Ludus?
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmk and 3Dmk11 both identify runs where AMD tessellation has been tweaked or disabled. You need to make the call either way - driver tweaks allowed (eg, hwbot rules for example) or only valid results from futuremark (which has some issues itself).
> Cruise some of the benchmark threads on OCN for various takes on this.
> So after a member enters results.. then what?
> 
> 3DMark_11_Whitepaper.pdf 529k .pdf file
> 
> 
> 3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 1700k .pdf file
Click to expand...

I found those after it was brought to my attention where I was wrong. I am still catching up with all the changes but at one point 3DMark didn't detect till we whined loud enough to Futuremark.

Until I see anything else, I also reped him for showing my error, *his results are good enough for me and appear solid*. I will work on 3D11 / 3DMark spreadsheets tonight and tomorrow.

Through his combination of high GPU clock, modified bios, Windows 8.1, and decent CPU overclock, he has one of the best R9 290 scores. Which when you get that decent, you get a little more attention.

AS LONG AS IT IS ONLY DRIVER VERSION (RESULT INVALID) it is perfectly acceptable. There was a time when the GTX 590 was only overclockable/overvoltable on a specific set of drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> He is just showing us that it does now (its my fault, I am playing catch up after a year of basically no benchmarking) it does handle multiple errors.
> Tessellation should be left on default and that's what it appears to have been now.
> I found those after it was brought to my attention where I was wrong. I am still catching up with all the changes but at one point 3DMark didn't detect till we whined loud enough to Futuremark.
> Until I see anything else, I also reped him for showing my error, *his results are good enough for me and appear solid*. I will work on 3D11 / 3DMark spreadsheets tonight and tomorrow.
> Through his combination of high GPU clock, modified bios, Windows 8.1, and decent CPU overclock, he has one of the best *R9 290* scores. Which when you get that decent, you get a little more attention.


Cool.









maybe flashed to a 290x...? gpuZ will show if it was.


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe flashed to a 290x...? gpuZ will show if it was.


check shaders on gpuz validation/screen. my 290 is locked.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> check shaders on gpuz validation/screen. my 290 is locked.


bummer... might have been a discount 290x


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> I'm having some fun this morning with my 290 (not x)
> 
> CPU: i5 4670k watercooled @5000mhz uncore 4600mhz 1.475v
> MB: Gigabyte z87x-d3h
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix @2200mhz 10-11-11-30 1T
> GPU: XFX 290 (locked) with PT1 bios +325mv (about 1.32v underload) watercooled (~48 °C under load)
> OS: Windows 8.1 x64
> *Firestrike
> *
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hsvd8/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047141
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gxvs4/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047049
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Valley*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wqa8v/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


post your firestrike scores here too:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli


----------



## szeged

new psu in, trying to blow this one up











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443334



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489

i forgot to give a shoutout to my benching buddies -


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new psu in, trying to blow this one up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


great score. are you on water ?

please borrow me your cpu








i loose 100pt on physics (old score, same frequency 10123pt) and i don't know why











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2066889
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kq2yy/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post your firestrike scores here too:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli


ok


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> great score. are you on water ?
> 
> please borrow me your cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loose 100pt on physics (old score, same frequency 10123pt) and i don't know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2066889
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kq2yy/
> ok


im on water









you have a very nice clocking 4670k







i dont know why your score would be going up and down like that


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just ordered myself an XFX DD R9 290, ships out on the 10th so i post some scores when i get it and i might have enough for a 2nd one by that stage as well.

I don't expected anything record breaking with my 8350 but at least it's something for FX owners to look at


----------



## sdmf74

CPU: I5 3570K @ 4.8 1.36V ON WATER
GPU: GTX 780 CLASSIFIED 1358mhz/1940mhz PT 200 1.29375v ON AIR!
DRIVER VERSION: 331.82
OS WIN 8.1
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eukwe/

HMA 61.962 AVG FPS


VALLEY BENCH 1.0 fps 81.5 score 3411


Firestrike Extreme score 5495 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1319655


----------



## AlphaC

Can people run specwpc/specview perf 12 ?
creo-01
Catia-04
Showcase-01
Snx-02
Sw-03
Medical-01

I'm curious how much drivers make a difference in some of the apps like Solidworks. (You could apply Quadro / Firepro modded drivers too)

http://www.spec.org/gwpg/downloadindex.html

Result to beat: GTX 780 + Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD + Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4960X CPU @ 3.60GHz stock http://www.spec.org/gwpg/wpc.data/techgage/P9X79-E_GTX780/resultHTML.html


----------



## RagingCain

Hey all, just let you know, I am just a little bit busy with work, but I will go through all the new results ASAP. Hang tight.


----------



## RagingCain

How would you guys all feel about sorting by GPU score for the 3DMark11 / 3DMark?

It doesn't remove the CPU from the equation completely, but if you ask me, it is the score more closely related to our actual video cards then the overall score.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> How would you guys all feel about sorting by GPU score for the 3DMark11 / 3DMark?
> 
> It doesn't remove the CPU from the equation completely, but if you ask me, it is the score more closely related to our actual video cards then the overall score.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


I think that's a great idea taking the CPU out of the equation when this is about a graphics card Bench-off. That's just me.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> How would you guys all feel about sorting by GPU score for the 3DMark11 / 3DMark?
> 
> It doesn't remove the CPU from the equation completely, but if you ask me, it is the score more closely related to our actual video cards then the overall score.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Yes, do it...my 3570K definitely holds back my score.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> How would you guys all feel about sorting by GPU score for the 3DMark11 / 3DMark?
> 
> It doesn't remove the CPU from the equation completely, but if you ask me, it is the score more closely related to our actual video cards then the overall score.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


cpu and its oc affect gpu score, though. this is just using the same cpu but 400 Mhz more . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748408

with, say, a 3960K at 4.9GHz . . . the difference could be higher.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> How would you guys all feel about sorting by GPU score for the 3DMark11 / 3DMark?
> 
> It doesn't remove the CPU from the equation completely, but if you ask me, it is the score more closely related to our actual video cards then the overall score.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> cpu and its oc affect gpu score, though. this is just using the same cpu but 400 Mhz more . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748408
> 
> with, say, a 3960K at 4.9GHz . . . the difference could be higher.
Click to expand...

It does make GPU score higher, by primarily feeding the GPU, but the differences in score will be much closer on the GPU, when they can be up 2000 points higher on the combined score.

I think we will sort by GPU score, with breakdown scores included. If anyone feels cheated or a weird situation occurs I will make it right somehow.


----------



## RagingCain

Okay made a bunch of spreadsheets, did a bunch of updates.

I am sure there is a mistake or two, to make it much easier on me guys, look at the spreadsheet before hand.

It would sure help me out a lot (save time) if you also write in the post all your CPU/GPU/RAM/OS/DRIVER info that ways I can use the screenshot just to glance and verify it. Rather than hunt for the info through validation urls and multiple screenshots.

If the spreadsheet isn't up, go ahead and request in here first, I would rather do the work in advanced. That took me over an hour to get as much data in.









RC


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ill resubmit my scores when I get my new cards.

I dont think I had all the info in the previous screens I provided.


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> How would you guys all feel about sorting by GPU score for the 3DMark11 / 3DMark?
> 
> It doesn't remove the CPU from the equation completely, but if you ask me, it is the score more closely related to our actual video cards then the overall score.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


sounds good since this is a VGA benchoff... but can never completely level the field.


----------



## mcg75

Hitman Absolution
Ultra settings, MSAA 8X, 1920 x 1080p
Average fps 62.31
EVGA 780 Ti @ 1255 mhz / 7500 mhz 1.212v on air
4770k @ 4.4 ghz
331.82 drivers
Windows 8. x64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Redeemer

So what the general consensus here in regards to 780TI vs 290/x, it looks like the 780TI does benching well and the R9 does gaming well?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Nvidia is better for games while AMD is better for mining. It really boils down to what you want to do with your computer.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

i can't agree with your statement as from what im seeing the r9's are just good at gaming as nvidia 700 series.....what i will agree with is the nvidia cards are often on top in bench and games than the r9's


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just ordered myself an XFX DD R9 290, ships out on the 10th so i post some scores when i get it and i might have enough for a 2nd one by that stage as well.
> 
> I don't expected anything record breaking with my 8350 but at least it's something for FX owners to look at


Hopefully your not going to liquid cool that card, XFX has had major compatibility issues with their cards and waterblocks!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hopefully your not going to liquid cool that card, XFX has had major compatibility issues with their cards and waterblocks!!


No no, No watercooling for me atm, Just gaming so CF 290's will see me through the next couple of years just fine


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Nvidia is better for games while AMD is better for mining. It really boils down to what you want to do with your computer.


what are you even....what? No. That's just wrong lol. GCN arch./290/290x just so happenes to be good at gaming AND mining.

Why not actually go look at a few gaming reviews and then come back.

And tbh, once you hit 2+ cards, 290/290x scaling starts to run away from nvidia.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> what are you even....what? No. That's just wrong lol. GCN arch./290/290x just so happenes to be good at gaming AND mining.
> 
> Why not actually go look at a few gaming reviews and then come back.
> 
> And tbh, once you hit 2+ cards, 290/290x scaling starts to run away from nvidia.


I have 2x r9 290x, before that I have 2 7970, and before that I ran 2 4870.

Nvidia has many more technologies which are beneficial to gamers, such as g sync a. physics, and they orient themselves more towards gamer technologies. Amd does do a god job being able to run games, and their GPUs are in both next gen consoles, however, amd GPUs seem to have more versatility. That is given today's software and technological levels, it will probably even out more over time, but as of today, if all you want to do is game, nvidia is better, while amd is better for mining. That isn't to say that each company cannot do both adequetly.


----------



## pompss

Bad experience with amd 290x and gtx 780 ti. r9 290x dead after 1 week and the gtx 780 ti was a bad card couldn't install the driver.
I keep the gtx 780 TI because my 290x had very bad overclock and msi doesnt have a replacement after 3 week of waiting
Now i waiting for the credit of 599 dollars they sent me.
The gtx 780 ti instead i get +199 mhz and +330 mhz memory on air stock bios and evga replace my vga in 1 week








Never again MSI.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> what are you even....what? No. That's just wrong lol. GCN arch./290/290x just so happenes to be good at gaming AND mining.
> 
> Why not actually go look at a few gaming reviews and then come back.
> 
> And tbh, once you hit 2+ cards, 290/290x scaling starts to run away from nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2x r9 290x, before that I have 2 7970, and before that I ran 2 4870.
> 
> Nvidia has many more technologies which are beneficial to gamers, such as g sync a. physics, and they orient themselves more towards gamer technologies. Amd does do a god job being able to run games, and their GPUs are in both next gen consoles, however, amd GPUs seem to have more versatility. That is given today's software and technological levels, it will probably even out more over time, but as of today, if all you want to do is game, nvidia is better, while amd is better for mining. That isn't to say that each company cannot do both adequetly adequately.
Click to expand...

Now that you have explained better in detail (which you should have from the start as it is less flame baiting) it makes more sense since it explains your opinion/position.

I think both companies focus on gaming, its just they go about it different ways.

AMD tends to focus on technical aspects of their card, the upcoming Mantle support is for developers, not gamers, although gamers directly benefit. AMD recently focused on being supported in a number of AAA games (EVOLVED) rather than taking the back seat approach, even expanding from just support to having AMD preferred settings, such as TressFX.

nVidia on the other hand has also shifted its focus slightly from all gamers, to more mobile and casual gamers. Geforce Experience makes optimal settings quicker to obtain for more casual types that plug and play. The Shield provides remote play which is for a niche of gamers. The only thing technical as of late is really the GSYNC which is just the natural evolution of monitors and Adapt. VSYNC. This product while beneficial to all is going to be a niche product till the price comes down and is more readily available in a variety of monitors.

Both companies toot 4K resolution and both companies kind of suck at it (unless you are running 4 GPUs).

That's my two cents. This thread is just for fun, doesn't prove or disprove anything. The information gathered in this thread and others is good for new / less experienced users to know what their cards are capable of, and to easily diagnose when something is not quite right.

Sometimes its good for experienced users to practice our benchmarking skills and what not. The only reason why team green is head is simply because AMD users haven't been in here much.

My setup for the benchmark:
2x EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Tis
2x Heatkiller GPU-X3 Waterblocks Installed
1x 3770K Delid
1x 3770K Direct-To-Die with a Heatkiller Rev 3.0 Attached to it.

I will begin in a couple of days if all goes well refilling the water.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> I have 2x r9 290x, before that I have 2 7970, and before that I ran 2 4870.
> 
> Nvidia has many more technologies which are beneficial to gamers, such as g sync a. physics, and they orient themselves more towards gamer technologies. Amd does do a god job being able to run games, and their GPUs are in both next gen consoles, however, amd GPUs seem to have more versatility. That is given today's software and technological levels, it will probably even out more over time, but as of today, if all you want to do is game, nvidia is better, while amd is better for mining. That isn't to say that each company cannot do both adequetly.


i only game with my gpus and i can play all my games using just one driver. this to me is why i stick to amd and, of course, BF4.

edit: i lied. my gaming rigs also do work for me.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i only game with my gpus and i can play all my games using just one driver. this to me is why i stick to amd and, of course, BF4.
> 
> edit: i lied. my gaming rigs also do work for me.


[email protected] driver support.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> [email protected] driver support.


i know. i am surprised, too.


----------



## selk22

Sold my 290x now for .9 BTC and am picking up a 780TI next week. Any suggestions or warning about company's? I am leaning twords MSI for the price but I typically in the past have gone Evga.. I want to do benches on air for now but eventually add the card to the loop so a good warranty never hurts









I feel bad I couldn't do more with my 290x but it really was only good at mining and had issues overclocking for 3d applications. I am looking forward to being back on the Green team where I belong


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Selk









I bought a 780Ti Windforce, it should be here tuesday.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Sold my 290x now for .9 BTC and am picking up a 780TI next week. Any suggestions or warning about company's? I am leaning twords MSI for the price but I typically in the past have gone Evga.. I want to do benches on air for now but eventually add the card to the loop so a good warranty never hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad I couldn't do more with my 290x but it really was only good at mining and had issues overclocking for 3d applications. I am looking forward to being back on the Green team where I belong


You sold your 290x for bitcoins?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> You sold your 290x for bitcoins?


I did indeed and made money doing so









This was the tale of my 290x


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1st - Buy the card for about 630$ after taxes and shipping.. this was at release with bf4

2nd - Game lightly on it and mine about 180-200$ worth of Litecoin

3rd - Bought a 5850 and 7870 for dedicated mining for about 4 LTC

4th - Sell my 290x for .9 BTC which came to about 720$ when I sold the BTC

5th - Time to find the best deal I can on a 780TI.. Thanks 290x and the mining craze for making a 290x to 780ti trade possible










So in the end I made money on just selling the card because I sold for 720$ and purchased for 630$ not to mention the 200$ in crypto I mined while I owned it plus getting 2 mining GPU's for what is basically 100$ in Litecoin.. So now I can continue to make money at less power draw







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Selk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 780Ti Windforce, it should be here tuesday.


Nice buddy! Let me know what you think of it







Thats one of the ones I had my eye on but have never owned a Gigabyte card..

On a side note.. I am ready to TAKE VALLEY INTO THE VALLEY haha! It was never a good benchmark on my 290x and I am ready for the gk110 to destroy it


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I did indeed and made money doing so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the tale of my 290x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1st - Buy the card for about 630$ after taxes and shipping.. this was at release with bf4
> 
> 2nd - Game lightly on it and mine about 180-200$ worth of Litecoin
> 
> 3rd - Bought a 5850 and 7870 for dedicated mining for about 4 LTC
> 
> 4th - Sell my 290x for .9 BTC which came to about 720$ when I sold the BTC
> 
> 5th - Time to find the best deal I can on a 780TI.. Thanks 290x and the mining craze for making a 290x to 780ti trade possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in the end I made money on just selling the card because I sold for 720$ and purchased for 630$ not to mention the 200$ in crypto I mined while I owned it plus getting 2 mining GPU's for what is basically 100$ in Litecoin.. So now I can continue to make money at less power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buddy! Let me know what you think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one of the ones I had my eye on but have never owned a Gigabyte card..
> 
> On a side note.. I am ready to TAKE VALLEY INTO THE VALLEY haha! It was never a good benchmark on my 290x and I am ready for the gk110 to destroy it


Nice. I am not sure how coins work though.


----------



## MGMG8GT

2600k @ 4.7 and 1.37v. EVGA 780ti SC ACX @ 1327/1950 w 1.21v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> nVidia on the other hand has also shifted its focus slightly from all gamers, to more mobile and casual gamers. Geforce Experience makes optimal settings quicker to obtain for more casual types that plug and play. The Shield provides remote play which is for a niche of gamers. The only thing technical as of late is really the GSYNC which is just the natural evolution of monitors and Adapt. VSYNC. This product while beneficial to all is going to be a niche product till the price comes down and is more readily available in a variety of monitors.


Shadowplay was quite a technical thing and there's nothing like it really available; i'm not that much of a recording guy but it's nice and is enough to make a massive swing in which card is "worth" more (aside from absolute raw priceerformance in a game or two)

Free to everybody on, IIRC, 650ti or up, i hope AMD throws some hardware solution to match it because it's been proven time and time again that software is annoying and bad in many ways for recording stuff in ways that a hardware encoder on the actual graphics card is not


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I did indeed and made money doing so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the tale of my 290x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1st - Buy the card for about 630$ after taxes and shipping.. this was at release with bf4
> 
> 2nd - Game lightly on it and mine about 180-200$ worth of Litecoin
> 
> 3rd - Bought a 5850 and 7870 for dedicated mining for about 4 LTC
> 
> 4th - Sell my 290x for .9 BTC which came to about 720$ when I sold the BTC
> 
> 5th - Time to find the best deal I can on a 780TI.. Thanks 290x and the mining craze for making a 290x to 780ti trade possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in the end I made money on just selling the card because I sold for 720$ and purchased for 630$ not to mention the 200$ in crypto I mined while I owned it plus getting 2 mining GPU's for what is basically 100$ in Litecoin.. So now I can continue to make money at less power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buddy! Let me know what you think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one of the ones I had my eye on but have never owned a Gigabyte card..
> 
> On a side note.. I am ready to TAKE VALLEY INTO THE VALLEY haha! It was never a good benchmark on my 290x and I am ready for the gk110 to destroy it


Sure, I never owned a Gigabyte card myself either but the PCB is pretty much reference so I'm not really worried by it. My Gigabyte motherboards were all stellar. Also I got one for about 1.67 Beats (so approximately $500).


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Sold my 290x now for .9 BTC and am picking up a 780TI next week. Any suggestions or warning about company's? I am leaning twords MSI for the price but I typically in the past have gone Evga.. I want to do benches on air for now but eventually add the card to the loop so a good warranty never hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad I couldn't do more with my 290x but it really was only good at mining and had issues overclocking for 3d applications. I am looking forward to being back on the Green team where I belong


stay away from msi gaming 780Ti. vrms get hot.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Also I got one for about 1.67 Beats (so approximately $500).


What a good buy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> stay away from msi gaming 780Ti. vrms get hot.


Yeah I am mostly looking at models with a reference board and cooler as I plan to add it to my loop at some point. I never liked the look of the MSI gaming anyway









I am torn though between getting a regular 780 or a 780Ti.. Does anyone happen to know the difference between a custom bios OC 780 and a 780 OC'd on a stock bios? Because I am rather tight on money this month and if its only a 5-6FPS difference normally then I may as well save my self 200$ Which I may be able to spend on my waterblock anyway.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> What a good buy!
> Yeah I am mostly looking at models with a reference board and cooler as I plan to add it to my loop at some point. I never liked the look of the MSI gaming anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn though between getting a regular 780 or a 780Ti.. Does anyone happen to know the difference between a custom bios OC 780 and a 780 OC'd on a stock bios? Because I am rather tight on money this month and if its only a 5-6FPS difference normally then I may as well save my self 200$ Which I may be able to spend on my waterblock anyway.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1453911/780-vs-780-ti-performance-in-4-tests-in-the-same-rig

Did that a few weeks ago. Clock are close to even between the two. There would be a bigger gap at 1080p.

Keep in mind 780 Ti overclocks easier. Most reference are getting close to 1200 mhz or more.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1453911/780-vs-780-ti-performance-in-4-tests-in-the-same-rig
> 
> Did that a few weeks ago. Clock are close to even between the two. There would be a bigger gap at 1080p.
> 
> Keep in mind 780 Ti overclocks easier. Most reference are getting close to 1200 mhz or more.


Very cool man im going to probably make my decision off this.. I play at 1920x1200 right now and will be looking to get 1440p next year most likely when its more mainstream.

+rep

Has anyone thrown a custom bios on a 780 to compare to 780 ti?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Very cool man im going to probably make my decision off this.. I play at 1920x1200 right now and will be looking to get 1440p next year most likely when its more mainstream.
> 
> +rep
> 
> Has anyone thrown a custom bios on a 780 to compare to 780 ti?


Yes, the Ti benefits from the custom bios more than the 780 because the Ti uses more power having more cores when unleashed.

250w stock limit on both cards out of the box.


----------



## crun

*3DMARK11:*

NVIDIA - 10 813 pkt. - Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II @ 1267 @ 6260 - i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz Screen Score
AMD - 10 881 pkt. - RADEON R9 290 @ (290X) 1040 @ 1250 - i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz Screen Score

*FIRESTRIKE:*

NVIDIA - 9 013 pkt. - Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II @ 1267 @ 6260 - i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz Screen Score
AMD- 8 528 pkt. - Gigabyte R9 290 @ (290X) 1040/1250 - i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz Score

*HEAVEN BENCHMARK (extreme preset):*

NVIDIA - 74.4 FPS - Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II @ 1267 @ 6260 - i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz Screen
AMD- 66.2 FPS - Gigabyte R9 290 @ (290X) 1025/1250 - i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz Screen

*METRO LL BENCHMARK (everything maxed besides Physx, avg result from 3 tests*):*

NVIDIA - 47 FPS - Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II @ 1267 @ 6608 - i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz Screen
AMD - 45.33 FPS - Gigabyte R9 290 @ (290X) 1025/1250 - i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz Screen

Settings: _Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Normal; SSAA: ON;_

780 seems to be much faster in BF4 multiplayer. Unfortunately, I didn't benchmark it on R9 290 (which I did on 7950) so no comparison. I like my 780 much more, because it is silent, cool, a little faster after OC and has G-Sync+Shadowplay


----------



## szeged

ran some 3dmark11 last night for fun


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> ran some 3dmark11 last night for fun


Don't forget the verification url and the CPU/Overclock info in the post if you want it added to the official sheets. Nice score though


----------



## mcg75

Bought Metro LL over the holidays so here's a score for people to beat.

Also, Ragin' can you update the Hitman scores please.

mcg75
780 Ti @ 1202 mhz / 7400 mhz
4770k @ 4.7 ghz / 2133 mhz ram
Windows 8
All settings maxed
Physx off
1080p
59.47 fps


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

ragin' ... think you culd add a tab to the OP spreadsheet which tallies which benches were submitted by users? (... i forgot which ones i did...


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Bought Metro LL over the holidays so here's a score for people to beat.
> 
> Also, Ragin' can you update the Hitman scores please.
> 
> mcg75
> 780 Ti @ 1202 mhz / 7400 mhz
> 4770k @ 4.7 ghz / 2133 mhz ram
> Windows 8
> All settings maxed
> Physx off
> 1080p
> 59.47 fps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Video of run
http://youtu.be/aVQ4opCApYQ

290 @ 1250 Core / 1500 Mem
4770k @ 4.3
All settings max Phsyx off
1080P
62.22



Heres a run at 1200 core 1500 mem 60.23


----------



## mcg75

mcg75
780 Ti @ 1251 mhz / 7800 mhz
4770k @ 4.7 ghz / 2133 mhz ram
Windows 8
Firestrike normal
GPU score - 13612

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2121982


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RagingCain

I will get updates done today. Was hoping for more submishies but thats okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ragin' ... think you culd
> add a tab to the OP spreadsheet which tallies which benches were submitted by users? (... i forgot which ones i did...


I will see see about making a quick look submission spreadsheet.

It will just say 0 or 1 (if you have a current submission on the benchmark.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I will get updates done today. Was hoping for more submishies but thats okay.
> I will see see about making a quick look submission spreadsheet.
> It will just say 0 or 1 (if you have a current submission on the benchmark.)


Thanks for considering it. Yes/no is fine. (1/0.







)


----------



## fleetfeather

would someone in here be willing to upload the default LN2 bios for the 780 Ti Classified? forgot to save it myself









edit: sorted, thanks!


----------



## RagingCain

I don't have it myself fleet. Sorry.

Sorry also about the update yesterday, put it on hold I ended up physically dropping a PowerEdge R720xd yesterday during the install.

Not a good day.


----------



## selk22

Well I decided that the 780 OC'd would be plenty to meet my needs and the 780 TI being nearly 200$ more was just not enough to justify it for me.. So I ended up grabbing one of the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF Edition cards. I am extremely excited about this card and hope this can get some good numbers under water.

Plus that white PCB with my primochill tubing was meant to be


----------



## RagingCain

Okay I made a lot of updates.

I am still working on the scoring (along with the user submission tracker spreadsheet)

IF I did not add your submission, its because I couldn't see enough information, screenshot proof didn't show enough (I mean a lot of info was missing), made me work too hard to find info, etc. It is nothing personal, but at the same time, submit the info just like you see it in the spreadsheets, line by line. IF you don't post a screenshot of proof of settings, or with the settings of the benchmark, how do I know what I am seeing?

If you do a video run, include a screenshot because A, I don't really want to go through a whole video, and B.) I can't see it at work (nor again, do I really want to.)


----------



## Menno

Not sure if I need to ask this question in this thread but I am planning to buy a non-reference (or reference pcb + custom cooler) GTX 780 Ti or Radeon R9 290X.

Current rig:

Corsair Obsidian 750D
Intel i7-3930K @ 4,5GHz
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
64GB G.Skill 1333Mhz

SLI:

1x EVGA Geforce GTX670 FTW
1x MSI Geforce GTX670 Reference Factory OC

Monitor:

Apple Cinema Display 27" (1440p) with mini-DP to DP Adapter

I have had many problems with the SLI configuration and play a lot of games that don't support SLI (CoH2, Rome 2 etc).
I just want a very fast future ready single graphics card that run games fine at 1440p without any microstuttering and the heat in SLI is 10 degrees hotter.

My budget is €400-€700.

I was thinking about:

Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X (about €520)
Asus DirectCU II Radeon R9 290X (not yet available in the netherlands yet i think it will be about €560)

Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 Ti iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra (about €670) ( I like this one )
EVGA Geforce GTX 780 SC ACX (about €670)
EVGA Geforce GTX 780 ACX Classified (about €720)

I will be doing some overclocking, but not to the extremes. (No extra volt modding or custom bioses)

I am really undecided if the 4gb vram is needed, because if I understand the GTX780Ti is per clock faster if both cards are overclocked). Though the price of a 290X is about €130-€160 cheaper.

What would be the smart choice?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> Not sure if I need to ask this question in this thread but I am planning to buy a non-reference (or reference pcb + custom cooler) GTX 780 Ti or Radeon R9 290X.
> 
> Current rig:
> 
> Corsair Obsidian 750D
> Intel i7-3930K @ 4,5GHz
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 64GB G.Skill 1333Mhz
> 
> SLI:
> 
> 1x EVGA Geforce GTX670 FTW
> 1x MSI Geforce GTX670 Reference Factory OC
> 
> Monitor:
> 
> Apple Cinema Display 27" (1440p) with mini-DP to DP Adapter
> 
> I have had many problems with the SLI configuration and play a lot of games that don't support SLI (CoH2, Rome 2 etc).
> I just want a very fast future ready single graphics card that run games fine at 1440p without any microstuttering and the heat in SLI is 10 degrees hotter.
> 
> My budget is €400-€700.
> 
> I was thinking about:
> 
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X (about €520)
> Asus DirectCU II Radeon R9 290X (not yet available in the netherlands yet i think it will be about €560)
> 
> Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 Ti iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra (about €670) ( I like this one )
> EVGA Geforce GTX 780 SC ACX (about €670)
> EVGA Geforce GTX 780 ACX Classified (about €720)
> 
> I will be doing some overclocking, but not to the extremes. (No extra volt modding or custom bioses)
> 
> I am really undecided if the 4gb vram is needed, because if I understand the GTX780Ti is per clock faster if both cards are overclocked). Though the price of a 290X is about €130-€160 cheaper.
> 
> What would be the smart choice?


If you aren't OCing much then the 780Ti bonus goes away, being that you would prob hit the same core speed. The only real difference would be the Vram, and to a lesser extent the Trueaudio on the 290. Honestly here it will come down to price at the time of purchase. Whichever one is cheaper at that point, get it. Either will do you fine for years.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I will be doing some overclocking, but not to the extremes. (No extra volt modding or custom bioses)


Sounds to me like you want an aftermarket r9 290


----------



## mcg75

780 Ti is overall a bit faster when compared to a wide range of games.

Whether it's worth the extra money is a personal decision. It was to me.

For the record, when it was the 7970 vs 680, I picked the 7970. So while I prefer Nvidia, I prefer having the better card more.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> Not sure if I need to ask this question in this thread but I am planning to buy a non-reference (or reference pcb + custom cooler) GTX 780 Ti or Radeon R9 290X.
> 
> Current rig:
> 
> Corsair Obsidian 750D
> Intel i7-3930K @ 4,5GHz
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 64GB G.Skill 1333Mhz
> 
> SLI:
> 
> 1x EVGA Geforce GTX670 FTW
> 1x MSI Geforce GTX670 Reference Factory OC
> 
> Monitor:
> 
> Apple Cinema Display 27" (1440p) with mini-DP to DP Adapter
> 
> I have had many problems with the SLI configuration and play a lot of games that don't support SLI (CoH2, Rome 2 etc).
> I just want a very fast future ready single graphics card that run games fine at 1440p without any microstuttering and the heat in SLI is 10 degrees hotter.
> 
> My budget is €400-€700.
> 
> I was thinking about:
> 
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X (about €520)
> Asus DirectCU II Radeon R9 290X (not yet available in the netherlands yet i think it will be about €560)
> 
> Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 Ti iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra (about €670) ( I like this one )
> EVGA Geforce GTX 780 SC ACX (about €670)
> EVGA Geforce GTX 780 ACX Classified (about €720)
> 
> I will be doing some overclocking, but not to the extremes. (No extra volt modding or custom bioses)
> 
> I am really undecided if the 4gb vram is needed, because if I understand the GTX780Ti is per clock faster if both cards are overclocked). Though the price of a 290X is about €130-€160 cheaper.
> 
> What would be the smart choice?


hmmm. microstutter in sli? if your 670s are 2GBs, then you might be hitting the vram limit at that rez.


----------



## Menno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> hmmm. microstutter in sli? if your 670s are 2GBs, then you might be hitting the vram limit at that rez.


Maybe no microstutter, could be the vram. It acts weird sometimes for sure . I think I am going for the Sapphire Radeon 290X Tri-X. It has been a long time ago that I had the red team. (4870). Still a huge price difference and if performance doesn't cut it anymore I can always add a second 290x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Figured I might as well post a valley score from this gaming rig:

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan 2xSLI ---- 1202/3402 --- 2560x1600 ---- 82.2 ---- 3439

24/7/365 clocks


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Video of run
> http://youtu.be/aVQ4opCApYQ
> 
> 290 @ 1250 Core / 1500 Mem
> 4770k @ 4.3
> All settings max Phsyx off
> 1080P
> 62.22
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a run at 1200 core 1500 mem 60.23


Why I cant see your numbers ?

One with official bios



and another with PT1 bios.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Why I cant see your numbers ?
> 
> One with official bios
> 
> [IM/G]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1839607/[/IMG]
> 
> and another with PT1 bios.
> 
> [IMG/]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1839608/[/IMG]


What numbers do you speak of? Everything is on the video also.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> What numbers do you speak of? Everything is on the video also.


You can do 62fps average on MetroLL at 1250/1500 and my best is 57 at 1260/1500 with PT1 bios.
So simple.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> You can do 62fps average on MetroLL at 1250/1500 and my best is 57 at 1260/1500 with PT1 bios.
> So simple.


idk what to tell you, I do 60 FPS at 1200, so yeah....


----------



## selk22

Different OC's on CPU perhaps?


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 780 Ti is overall a bit faster when compared to a wide range of games.
> 
> Whether it's worth the extra money is a personal decision. It was to me.
> 
> For the record, when it was the 7970 vs 680, I picked the 7970. So while I prefer Nvidia, I prefer having the better card more.


The thing is when the GTX 680 launched it was a little faster overall in gaming vs the 7970. As time went on the 3GB+384 bit bus+driver optimizations on the 7970 pulled it in the lead. Same will end up happening for the 290x, more vram, more ROP and wider bus, Hawaii drivers are still very immature.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> The thing is when the GTX 680 launched it was a little faster overall in gaming vs the 7970. As time went on the 3GB+384 bit bus+driver optimizations on the 7970 pulled it in the lead. Same will end up happening for the 290x, more vram, more ROP and wider bus, Hawaii drivers are still very immature.


AMD's drivers are ALWAYS immature, I honestly love their hardware the same as I love the NVidia hardware, and for single cards, there isn't much issue honestly (mostly







), but, every time one of them does a driver release, they get the lead again, back and forth. but in multicard (eg; CFX and SLI) NVidia has always had better support IMHO.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> The thing is when the GTX 680 launched it was a little faster overall in gaming vs the 7970. As time went on the 3GB+384 bit bus+driver optimizations on the 7970 pulled it in the lead. Same will end up happening for the 290x, more vram, more ROP and wider bus, Hawaii drivers are still very immature.


Hawaii is still GCN so while there will be incremental increases as always, there will be no major instant jump like 12.11 did for Tahiti.

If somehow it does end up happening, AMD should dump their whole driver team. If Nvidia was forced to launch 780 Ti as slower than 290x, a lot of sales would have been red not green.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> The thing is when the GTX 680 launched it was a little faster overall in gaming vs the 7970. As time went on the 3GB+384 bit bus+driver optimizations on the 7970 pulled it in the lead. Same will end up happening for the 290x, more vram, more ROP and wider bus, Hawaii drivers are still very immature.
> 
> 
> 
> AMD's drivers are ALWAYS immature, I honestly love their hardware the same as I love the NVidia hardware, and for single cards, there isn't much issue honestly (mostly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but, every time one of them does a driver release, they get the lead again, back and forth. but in multicard (eg; CFX and SLI) NVidia has always had better support IMHO.
Click to expand...

I would say nVidia has stumbled quite a bit over the year, much more than normal, but what I usually see with nVidia is they either have support or no support for a title. Barring a few game abominations such as Battlefield 4 etc.

I kind of like that, I don't sit there for a week trying to figure out why my game isn't working. AMD generally have crossfire profiles or features enabled that aren't fully supported (require disabling to work right) and I prefer the all or nothing approach of nVidia. I definitely can understand wanting to play a game on day one with some features though, so I sort of understand that AMD strategy. Either way, nVidia still can drop the ball sometimes, and AMD can knock it out the park. The Driver support isn't as black as white as it used to be.

I have learned though from both sides, and from PC gaming in general, don't expect any game launch to work without hiccups on day 0/1. Whether its the drivers or the game itself.

@All, Metro2033 benchmark results need to have the settings of the benchmark on screen for the screen shot (usually in the title of the graph.)

@My results, my motherboard is dead dead after a BIOS flash. Been acting funny for a week, new bios killed it last Sunday. Hopefully I can join our ranks in last place soon enough. Sabertooth replacement should be here today.

I was also thinking of adding bonus competitions, we take a synthetic and go for ultra low voltage mode. We will score points based off of score divided by voltages. "Who has the most efficient GPU?" Something for giggles, what do you guys think?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Sorry guys, i won't be posting any scores for a little while, ambient temps here are too damn high

Saw this today at work



Maybe if i wait till 3am i might get ambients under 30c and run some then..........i'll see how it goes


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry guys, i won't be posting any scores for a little while, ambient temps here are too damn high
> 
> Saw this today at work
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if i wait till 3am i might get ambients under 30c and run some then..........i'll see how it goes


Didn't know you lived in Hell









Don't worry, you can kick our behinds in a couple of months when you get Winter (not so hot summer).


----------



## Jack Mac

Hopefully I'll have my CF 290s by summer, but I'm also dreading having to run two of those in 28C ambients.


----------



## psyside

How come i only get 50 fps? @1180/1480 without tessellation? R9 290 Tri x 100mV + 50mV aux, 50% power limit....

And this is what i got with on..


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How come i only get 50 fps? @1180/1480 without tessellation? R9 290 Tri x 100mV + 50mV aux, 50% power limit....
> 
> And this is what i got with on..


Tess whether on or off in CCC has no affect on MetroLL Benchmark. That is very very low score, I suggest reformatting your Windows. My 7970 had 40FPS


----------



## psyside

This is very very fresh windows 8.1 installation. What else could be? what patch version are you guys using?


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> This is very very fresh windows 8.1 installation. What else could be? what patch version are you guys using?


1.0.0.2 I doubt the version difference would make that much of a FPS difference, like I said your score is almost 7970 range of score.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> This is very very fresh windows 8.1 installation. What else could be? what patch version are you guys using?


Lol, try 7! Cured all my issues with benchmarks!!


----------



## PCSarge

got an R9 290 with XSPC Razor block and backplate incoming, estimated about a week or so on delivery time.

the 290x...went back due to artifacting at stock clocks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> got an R9 290 with XSPC Razor block and backplate incoming, estimated about a week or so on delivery time.
> 
> the 290x...went back due to artifacting at stock clocks


My 290x went the same way, you aren't alone there


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> 1.0.0.2 I doubt the version difference would make that much of a FPS difference, like I said your score is almost 7970 range of score.


Yes, i dont get it whats the issue. Will report later i will try 13.11 driver first. Maybe Afterburner is the problem? don't know.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Yes, i dont get it whats the issue. Will report later i will try 13.11 driver first. Maybe Afterburner is the problem? don't know.


Currently using 13.12 WHQL, try doing a fresh driver install using safe mode DDU. If still getting similar score I would revert back to Windows 7. I think Windows 7 is best for benchmarking, but I could be wrong.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How come i only get 50 fps? @1180/1480 without tessellation? R9 290 Tri x 100mV + 50mV aux, 50% power limit....
> 
> And this is what i got with on..


Here is mine @ 1150/1450



Your screen is with tesselation not supported.
This is first release MetroLL.
Update with patch to see better fps.


----------



## psyside

So what is the issue here i don't get it...now i got 51 fps as well, a bit better but still low? how come only me and you get such low scores : /


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> So what is the issue here i don't get it...now i got 51 fps as well, a bit better but still low? how come only me and you get such low scores : /


Windows 8.1 is a factor but not much of one. It's probably robbing you of 1-2 fps. I have an ssd loaded with win 8 and another with win 8.1 and the 1-2 fps happens in Metro, Firestrike and Hitman. Haven't tested anything else.

Metro LL is a pretty intense benchmark as well. If you aren't using a custom bios and a high fan setting, you're probably throttling.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> So what is the issue here i don't get it...now i got 51 fps as well, a bit better but still low? how come only me and you get such low scores : /


Its not just me and you.
R9 290 @ defaults gives ~44 fps on MetroLL with untouch driver and fan @ 60% no throttle at all.



@ImJJames Can you please run again at defaults to find out differences ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> So what is the issue here i don't get it...now i got 51 fps as well, a bit better but still low? how come only me and you get such low scores : /


What speed was that? I got 50 at 1100/1350 on my 290X.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Windows 8.1 is a factor but not much of one. It's probably robbing you of 1-2 fps. I have an ssd loaded with win 8 and another with win 8.1 and the 1-2 fps happens in Metro, Firestrike and Hitman. Haven't tested anything else.
> 
> Metro LL is a pretty intense benchmark as well. If you aren't using a custom bios and a high fan setting, you're probably throttling.


The clocks drops a bit but i think its the benchmark it self. It drops to 1140, just for like 3 times on the bench for 1/2 seconds, other then that it varies only 5mhz.

No throttling, afaik, never went over 75c on core, or 85c on vrm.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What speed was that? I got 50 at 1100/1350 on my 290X.


This is my last bench...



if you can run it on same settings it would be nice.

BTW so much answers/results i'm totally confused about the results lol.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> This is my last bench...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can run it on same settings it would be nice.
> 
> BTW so much answers/results i'm totally confused about the results lol.


50 on the nose.


----------



## psyside

Lolz. this Metro LL is funny game, i tell you that. BTW thanks rep +


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 50 on the nose.


Your graph looks more stable than psyside. His has a lot more spikes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

New Entry,

Tomb Raider

Sgt Bilko, FX-8350 @ 5.1Ghz, XFX R9 290 DD 1200/1300 +100mV on MSI AB



Let me know if i missed anything


----------



## vlps5122

are any of the game benchmarks being recorded other than metro and hitman? i can post a bunch if so


----------



## Sgt Bilko

New Entry:

Firestrike

Sgt Bilko, FX-8350 @ 5.05Ghz, XFX DD R9 290 1200/1350 +100mV with AB


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New Entry,
> 
> Tomb Raider
> 
> Sgt Bilko, FX-8350 @ 5.1Ghz, XFX R9 290 DD 1200/1300 +100mV on MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if i missed anything


Guys whats the "standard" settings for the Tomb Raider bench? I can see the ones for Metro LL but I wanna know the ones for TR.

And Hitman:A settings too if its also in the benchmarks for this thread.


----------



## Koniakki

Hm... Something is not right... I did a quick 1300/1875 run and I got 58FPS?

•Total Frames: 9936, Total Time: 171.2495 sec
•Average Framerate: 58.06
•Max. Framerate: 96.91 (Frame: 8274)
•Min. Framerate: 18.87 (Frame: 8)

Is that right for a 1300/1875 780Ti?

Edit: Compared to *mcg75's* score my score seems low. Better find out whats the problem.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Bought Metro LL over the holidays so here's a score for people to beat.
> 
> Also, Ragin' can you update the Hitman scores please.
> 
> mcg75
> 780 Ti @ 1202 mhz / 7400 mhz
> 4770k @ 4.7 ghz / 2133 mhz ram
> Windows 8
> All settings maxed
> Physx off
> 1080p
> 59.47 fps


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys whats the "standard" settings for the Tomb Raider bench? I can see the ones for Metro LL but I wanna know the ones for TR.
> 
> And Hitman:A settings too if its also in the benchmarks for this thread.


I was running it under Alatar's old rules ,Maxed settings barring AMD/Nvidia spcific settings (In this case TressFX) so i was running it on Ultra (Ultimate with no TressFX)


----------



## RagingCain

I am about to me a lot more active starting this weekend. It has been a non-stop train of issues at work and at home.

Computer is up and running.


----------



## GhostDog99

*New Entry*

*Fire Strike Extreme*

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 1975 -- 7017*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1636376

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkE-3930k-GTX780TI7017.jpg.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Sgt Bilko, FX-8350 @ 5.1Ghz cooled by an H100i, Crossfire XFX DD R9 290's 1150/1350 Air Cooled

Firestrike Extreme (Finally broke 10k Physics!!







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2351984

Firestrike


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1641910

Valley


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## devilhead

hi, have done some testing with my 290X on water








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4467127
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4467129
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3049364


----------



## pompss

Red team and green team. Need your votes for my ares 3 build log if you like it









Thanks in advance

build log
http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1515713

where to vote

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517172/ocn-mod-of-the-month-october-2014-professional-class-vote-now/90#post_23102616


----------



## bigkahuna360

Once I get some watercooling gear for my CPU, I'll get that overclocked again (temp at stock) and I'll give you guys a 1.4GHz stable 780 Classy on air, then I'll throw on my block to see if I can get 1.5GHz stable!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey guys, can I got past 1.35v on my classy? Under water only hitting 47°C.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I'm so close right now to 1.5GHz. Trying to get 1480MHz stable currently. Got 1.52v pumping into this guy.


----------



## Cyro999

RIP


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> RIP


This thread does certainly seem to be dead.


----------



## King4x4

SoonTM

390s?!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> This thread does certainly seem to be dead.


I meant the card, if 1.52v was not enough


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> This thread does certainly seem to be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the card, if 1.52v was not enough
Click to expand...

Still wasnt enough to be completely stable.









So what I did was up it to 1.55v!









Still no luck on stability though. I'm looking into how far I can take my memory up to. So far I've got 2GHz or 4GHz on it. GPUz says 2GHz and Precision says 4, dunno which one is right or if they both are.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Still wasnt enough to be completely stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I did was up it to 1.55v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck on stability though. I'm looking into how far I can take my memory up to. So far I've got 2GHz or 4GHz on it. GPUz says 2GHz and Precision says 4, dunno which one is right or if they both are.


2ghz/4ghz/8ghz depending on how you write the number


----------

